# Failure is NOT my Destiny!



## w8lifter (Feb 11, 2003)

Well...I had lots of energy for my workout 

And thank gawd cause damn....that was tough!!!  I was so dead I couldn't barely do the hammers  And I didn't even know till I sat down and tried to push the w8, lol...kinda surprised myself.

*Low incline DB Press* 30/8, 35/7, 35/6, 35/6, 30/10, 20/15....120-150 RI

Spot on the last set of 35's or I would have only got 5...first set was flat while I w8ed for a bench

*Low Cable Fly* 20/10, 20/8, 15/12...90 RI

*High Cable Fly* 35/10, 40/5 + 30/5, 30/8...90 RI

*Middle Cable Fly* 30/7, 20 or 25?/9, 17.5/12...90 RI

*Hammer Press* 35/4 + 25/4, 25/8, 25/7....120 RI

...that's what you call muscle failure LOL...I can normally do 45/8 too funny.

*Swiss Ball Flyes* 15/8 x 2, 15/6....90 RI

I decided I was too tired for 1 1/2's so just did regulars.


25 minutes HIIT on elliptical


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 11, 2003)

Good W/O 

What's up tomorrow?

Meals? 

DP

Thank you Leah...and I''m sorry too


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 11, 2003)

legs or shoulders


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 11, 2003)

upick....

*1 * Swiss Ball Shoulder Press  4 sets....partner 0 RI

*2 *Seated  Militiary BB 4 sets 

*3a *  Machine Laterals 3 sets  0 sec RI 
*3b *  DB Lateral Raises  Partner RI

*4a *  One Arm Cable front Raises (handle) 3 sets 0 sec RI
*4b *  Two arm DB Front, Hammer grip 3 sets, Partner RI

*5a *  BB Shrugs  3 sets 0 sec RI
*5b *  Inverted grip V-bar Cable Uprights   3 sets Partner RI

*6a *  Prone Swiss Ball Rear Raises 3 sets...0 sec RI
*6b *  Cable reverse Flyes sitting backwards on the preacher bench....3 sets, Partner RI

*7 *  Free Motion Seated Cable Press... 3 sets, Partner RI





DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 11, 2003)

k thanks

I'm going to go.

GNA


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 11, 2003)

GNL 

A


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 11, 2003)

GN


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 12, 2003)

GML 

Fucking cat screamed from 3:30 to 5 AM...I'm fucking pissed and fried....

Need to make a leg program for you...rest your shoulders from chest?


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 12, 2003)

GM

I had a a restless sleep too.

Ok


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 12, 2003)

I was looking for Hammmy Kablammy last night........I think it is buried in one of your journals.....how come other sites take you to the post in a search instead of the thread......HTF do you find something in a 500 post thread?  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 12, 2003)

I saw it.

I have that workout.

GMA


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 12, 2003)

Can you post it...I'd like to revise it please 

Thank you Leah 


A


----------



## tigress (Feb 12, 2003)

Good workout yesterday!


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 12, 2003)

Ok...no I don't


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 12, 2003)

I have this?



> The two best ways to get more ass, muscles involved that is, is first to really squeze the glute/hamstring tie-ins at the top of a supersetted DB SLDL and a BB SLDL.
> Also explore new and painful (hard exercises), like my second recommendation.
> Place a bench behind a smith machine, paralell to the bar, approx 18-24 inches awy depending on your height (Kurgan may need more space!) Place one foot (the front of the instep) up on the bench, and the the other leg foward of the bar so that when your rear leg's knee barely touches the floor, your front knee is at a 90 degree angle (knee not going out over your foot). Do one leg, then the other for 8-12 reps, times 4-5 sets, raising the weight each set. Kind of looks like a cross between a one legged squat and a lunge!
> This will toast your butt, but you will not feel it there during the exercise!
> ...



Thanks Nat


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 12, 2003)

One of these is it



> 4 sets of extension X 20
> superset one legged leg press with light hack squats, no rest between 8-12 reps each. 4 sets
> DB squats (not as heavy, brings in stabilizers) supersetted with squats holding the bar above your head at full extension! 10-12, 4 sets.
> BB SLDLs with DB SLDLs
> ...


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by tigress *_
> Good workout yesterday!



Yeah...she rocks and looks forward to it now....wasn't always like this! Show's what Tenacity and Consistency WILL Do! 



DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 12, 2003)

I have to go in the shower BBS


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 12, 2003)

Perfect and Thank you again 

Good files...I have to go wake SoP up early for some reason....and the gym said they'd play a CD if I brought one..so he is burning me one this morning

Do you think Rob Zombie is to much for the "Pink Collars?  (he's got 3 RZ on there....I like "More human than Human" LOL

brb


----------



## tigress (Feb 12, 2003)

We both did chest yesterday, and neither could use those 40s. I actually laid down with them and couldn't get them up(no spot). HOWEVER, you are so much smaller than me, your strength ratio DOES rock!! No more saying how weak you are please!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 12, 2003)

Combo of:

For that really special leg W/O. start with 20 plus sets of Hammies 
Warm-up with a superset of lying leg curls and sitting leg curls 
4 sets each 10-12 reps, no rest between the two exercises, 1-2 minutes between sets 
Then superset DB and BB stiffies, go heavy 6-8 reps, 4 sets, pyramid the weight, same interval 
Next lay frontwise on the decline bench (wipe it off first) and have a partner put a DB between your feet (insteps), slowly rep (curl towards your butt) out 10-12 and then raise the weight for each of 4 sets, full contractions (if you can), 1-2 minutes between sets 
Lastly finish with standing leg curls if you have one of these machines, 8-10 reps, 4 sets! 
Now your ready for quads!

..and

Lying leg curl (machine)
SLD, DB or BB
Sitting Leg curl
Lying incline DB leg curl 
10-12 reps, same other rules! 

So your W/O

*1 * Lying L/C 4 X 20

*2 * Hack squats..legs high and wide on the platform, push hips off pad on the positive 3 X 10

*3a *  Seated L/C ....3 sets 8-10
*3b  * Standing L/C ....3 sets 6-8  you choose RI

*4a *  L/E.... 12, 10, 8
*4b *  DB L/C  (Next lay frontwise on the decline bench (wipe it off first) and have a partner put a DB between your feet (insteps), slowly rep (curl towards your butt) out 10-12 and then raise the weight for each of 3 sets)

* 5 *  Squats.......any w8......15, 20, 25......  Don't even start

Do you want claves?

I'd like a shock day if you do? 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 12, 2003)

Oh...add Ass-Busters if you want ...lol  (what do we call those?  )

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 12, 2003)

bbs


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 12, 2003)

Thanks Nat...I still don't feel it but I am getting better 


I'm bored of ass busters....I've been doing them all week.

You can give me calves. But I might still do shoulders today instead of legs.


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 12, 2003)

I wanted to do DB lunges w/ front leg on a platform though.


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 12, 2003)

So your W/O

*1 * Lying L/C 4 X 20

*2 * Hack squats..legs high and wide on the platform, push hips off pad on the positive 3 X 10

*3a *  Seated L/C ....3 sets 8-10
*3b  * Standing L/C ....3 sets 6-8  you choose RI


I don't have a standing L/C



*4a *  L/E.... 12, 10, 8
*4b *  DB L/C  (Next lay frontwise on the decline bench (wipe it off first) and have a partner put a DB between your feet (insteps), slowly rep (curl towards your butt) out 10-12 and then raise the weight for each of 3 sets)

* 5 *  Squats.......any w8......15, 20, 25......  Don't even start


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 12, 2003)

Add Lunges were the standing was.....I would w8 for shoulders..... 

Sorry...we are doing Yearbook portraits here!

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 12, 2003)

Leah, I need to make a deal w/you?

Just like one or more of my partners are "down" at the start of a W/O....I have th be the "driving force" to bring everybody "UP".....at least 90% or the time...lol

Of course I do that for me...so I can smack them down HARD! :yipes:

But here.....we should make a deal.....that with all the negativity, stress, and drama that life throws at us....we should each as friends strive to bring the other person UP.  (this kind of happens at IM, we all support each other).....but you and I being moody, emotional, stressed-out people......we need to support each other more.....K? 


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Thanks Nat...I still don't feel it but I am getting better
> 
> 
> ...



Are you making all of your gym's asses sore...LOL

Don't get labeled  "Ass Master or Mistress or anything LOL

Leah...you are gettimng stronger....just your last commentary on chest proved that....and you saw how rapidly your squat improved? 

..and "people" are watching you........that says a lot! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 12, 2003)

Ok Andrew 

...and yes...everyone has a sore ass


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Ok Andrew
> 
> ...and yes...everyone has a sore ass



That's risky...lol

...As...not ass...long as they blame you and not me! 

Have a gr8 day Leah.....and a Smokin' W/O  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 12, 2003)

Thanks...you too 

I don't work till this evening so that's when I'll be working out


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 12, 2003)

BTW..."OK Andrew" sounds kind of condescending.....


OK Leah?  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 12, 2003)

Didn't mean it that way, sorry


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 12, 2003)

It's OK...err...I mean K! 

L8 now....lol

SYS 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 12, 2003)

Ok...my shoulders are a little sore 

My chest is really very sore...and my abs are STILL sore from Friday!!! That's nuts for abs!

My body is at the point now where i _want_ to eat properly...cause i can see everything


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Ok...my shoulders are a little sore
> 
> My chest is really very sore...and my abs are STILL sore from Friday!!! That's nuts for abs!
> ...




Yes!  I like to hear that! 


Does this mean you will let me tweak you for your shoot? 

(w/o too much lip...lol )

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 12, 2003)

How 'bout I answer that after you tell me your plans


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 12, 2003)

I could kill my cat when she eats off my plate when I'm not looking. Now I can't tell where she licked GGGGGGRRRRRRRRR
I hope it was too hot and is burning her mouth LOL


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> How 'bout I answer that after you tell me your plans



NOPE!  How 'bout you "trust me?"  

Kill ALL the fucking CATS!  :meowwwwwch:


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 12, 2003)

You suck! You can't do that? lol

C'mon........tell


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 12, 2003)

Nope....

But I can tell you that I just got 4 new bars in from http://www.bnrg.com  (Bar Review L8ter folks  )....and they are pretty fucking good....(only had a bite, OMG....wafer creme cookie style...)

...and I can tell you that Dr. J is more sore than you are...LOL...and he completely didn't like the 15, 20, 25, 35, 50 reps of hammer Puilldown at the end of the W/O (one plate each side.... )

...and there is more....

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 12, 2003)

GGGGGGGGGGGGRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!1


Do I have to say I trust you before you'll tell? Is that it?  Tell me now *whine*


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 12, 2003)

I have to pick a pic for the Getbuf.com catalogue....which one should I pick?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 12, 2003)

I'm getting slammed here.....already done a  days biz in an hour and 40 minutes :holyshit:....plus the UPS receiving
is massive because of what has been happening lately (good thing I didn't sell...at least financially)

I will have to help you pick one later if that is OK  (I like rug)...and I'm not telling till later also! :dealwithit: 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 12, 2003)

Ok....fuking tease


----------



## Britney (Feb 12, 2003)

PSST DP Check PM's QUICK.pleease

Sorry to intervene

Or W8, can you check  my journal and tell me what you think?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Ok....fuking tease



CONGRATS!  BTW...WHat'cha win? 

How did you end up in the placings?  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 12, 2003)

I didn't win anything....the top 5 in the contest get their pic in this years catalogue. That's all


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Britney *_
> 
> 
> Sorry to intervene



Not a problem


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I didn't win anything....the top 5 in the contest get their pic in this years catalogue. That's all




I think that is DAMN GOOD, Leah....Congrats...there were a lot of women there!  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 12, 2003)

Thanks 

tell


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 12, 2003)

You hate it when I say "no" to you. don't you....I bet it drives you fucking crazy! 

OK...had 30 seconds to think....The beach picutre against the rock backdrop, with the awesome smile and
white top (bra?)  It exemplifies fitness, beauty, and your facial assets as well as your body. K?  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 12, 2003)

GRRRRRRRRRR...fuck I hate being told no! Telllllll meeeeeee.....*whining AND stamping feet this time*

I like that one...ok


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> That's nuts for abs!
> 
> My body is at the point now where i _want_ to....and [/b]WILL[/b] eat properly...cause i can see everything



edited! 

So um....meals for the last two days? 


And I told you why on the abs...the new exercises esp the reverse ball chrunch! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 12, 2003)

You're changing the subject! 

I can't remember what I ate yesterday 

Today...

*7:30*

2 coffee
3 tbsp half and half
1.5 srving protein
5 strawberries

*10:30*

tuna
2 tsp flax
1/2 grapefruit

*1:00*

6 egg whites
2 yolks
1 cup cauliflower
1 tsp feta dip

*2:00*

tea w/ 1 tbsp half & half

*4:00*

4 oz chicken
1 tbsp butter
4 oz sweet potato

*8:30*

1/3 cup steel cut oats
1.25 srving protein
1 tbsp CO
1 tbsp half & half

*10;30*

1.25 srving protein
1 egg
1/4 cup blueberries
1 tsp CO


Total:   1938    
Fat: 82  740  39% 
  Sat: 32  285  15% 
  Poly: 12  104  6% 
  Mono: 15  137  7% 
Carbs: 95  315  17% 
  Fiber: 16  0  0% 
Protein: 206  824  44%


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> upick....
> 
> *1 * Swiss Ball Shoulder Press  4 sets....partner 0 RI
> ...




Um....I already did this workout?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 12, 2003)

No...I already did that W?O...just last Friday!  :add:

You asked "What were cable flyes?"


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 12, 2003)

and I really want you to do legs today after taxing your delts during chest yesterday! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 12, 2003)

Well...2 workouts ago I did almost this same thing, lol.


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> and I really want you to do legs today after taxing your delts during chest yesterday!
> 
> DP



:eviltongue:


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 12, 2003)

Oh my fucking lord I am tired ....never do legs BEFORE you have to train a client and don't have time to eat 

*Lying Leg Curl* 40/20, 40/20, 40/15, 40/15

*Hack Squats, w8 per side* 45/10, 55/10, 65/10

*Seated Leg Curl* 90/10, 105/10, 112.5/8...0 RI
*DB Lunge, front leg up on step* 20/10 x 3

The first lunge I did my leg gave out and I dropped to the ground :tired:

*Leg Extension* 105/8, 90/10, 90/10...0 RI
*Prone DB Curl* 25/10, 30/6, 30/6

I could have done more w/ the 30's but I couldn't get them sitting right on my own....only thing a training partner is good for 

*Safety Squats, w8 per side* 45/15, 35/20, 25/25

Had to use safety squats ...was too tired to trust myself w/ the bar.

.....and THREE hours till a meal :fuck:


----------



## DaMayor (Feb 12, 2003)

You go girl!


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 12, 2003)




----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 12, 2003)

Awesome W/O, simply awesome! 

You like? ain


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 12, 2003)

Btw...HUGE day at the store again...I am so spent 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 12, 2003)

Yes....I like, lol.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 12, 2003)

I hope the Marshmellows come in tomorrow...I'm making soy crispy treats 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 12, 2003)

That's good 

I'm tired too!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 12, 2003)

Are you taking tomorrow off?  And did we figure out that you hadn't done tht shoulder W/O yet? 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 12, 2003)

I will probably have to take tomorrow off cause I'm really tired. But I'll probably still do cardio?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 12, 2003)

SoP made me a CD today...best drug I have ever used...I was so JACKED during my W/O 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 12, 2003)

Rob zombie?  I have that in my cd player right now


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 12, 2003)

It had 3 Rob Zombie cuts on it....


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 12, 2003)

Yes I did...why do you ask LOL...you can't tell????


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 12, 2003)

Our deal was cardio days only, remember? 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 12, 2003)

Okay  

I just wanted to do legs w/ it


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 12, 2003)

I'll accept that.....but no more than cardio and leg day K? 

(so what was with the tired shit?)

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 12, 2003)

What's w/ the tired shit? Ya kicked my ass...that's what!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 12, 2003)

Fuck...I have a lot more where that came from 

Jeff called me late Monday...said he could barely stand from 140 reps of squats in 8 sets, today he said he barely made it though yesterday....his legs buckled a few times......

I toasted him today and will again for shoulders...and I dared him to do arms w/me? ;D

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 12, 2003)

Of course it was okay  ..............sycho:


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 12, 2003)

I've had a lot of carbs today but um....can I have more? lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 12, 2003)

No....I don't think so


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 12, 2003)

Damn.


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 12, 2003)

I have to get something to eat...I'm starving...BRB


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 12, 2003)

Rob keeps threatening to eat my detour bar  :kill!:


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 12, 2003)

Feeze it and split it, with some other P and fiber 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 12, 2003)

No fuking way!...he's already had his...this one's mine! And I'm saving it for when I really have a craving


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 12, 2003)

Ok....I have already eaten more than I should and I am fucking starving!!!!  

I'm always like this on leg day


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 12, 2003)

Me too..and yesterday because we dominated Chest

you only have one choice......FUCKING STARVE! 

J/k....eat the bar before Rob get's it! Lol

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 12, 2003)

Rob says I've had enough treats 

I wanna save it though, lol.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 12, 2003)

Better hide it then  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 12, 2003)

As I said....:kill!: lol


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 12, 2003)

Ok...no more stalling.....gimme my new meal plan


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 12, 2003)

Someone complained about them too as I remember...... 


What did we fu=igure about that shoulder W/O?


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 12, 2003)

Please, lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 12, 2003)

Leah...don't do Please and ...eat right for a few days/or hours as the case may be....and I'll give it to you Saturday for Sunday 

You did say you want/will to eat right because of what you are seeing? 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 12, 2003)

Complained about the detour bars? hell yeah...he said he didn't want 'em...told me I could have them...I should have taken them when I had the chance 

Shoulder workout....I did something very similar 2 workouts ago.....almost exactly. But I didn't do that particular one.


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 12, 2003)

I am eating right? 

Why can't you just tell me...I don't have to start it yet GGGGGGGGGRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 12, 2003)

I know this is gonna sound far-fetched....but my last two shoulder W/O's have "done something"....I've lost 9 pounds and I'm definately wider, my shirts are tighter in the shoulders...and even though I wear loose polo BB shirts a lot...there is a ton of deifintion creeping through the fabric  

So we are gonna POUND your shoulders 

No...you complained about them..lol


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 12, 2003)

Oh  ....well that was only half joking 

Mel's gone...so I'm ready to "pound them"


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I am eating right?
> 
> Why can't you just tell me...I don't have to start it yet GGGGGGGGGRRRRRRRRR



NO! 

I just can't talk about it.....it brings back too many bad memories 


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 12, 2003)

Show me your meal update w/confessions 

What does "I ate too many carbs today mean?"  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 12, 2003)

you suck


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 12, 2003)

And what pic did you choose for getpuffed ? 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 12, 2003)

I've already updated.

It means I had more carbs than I was supposed to....I had grapefruit in the morning, a handful of fibre 1 which I think I forgot to add to meal 2...and meal 4 had 4 oz sweet potato and meal 5 had 1/3 cup steel cut oats.


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 12, 2003)

I haven't answered them yet......I'll probably send three and let them pick.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 12, 2003)

Maybe show me?

How many oz of SP?  I thought you said 4 oz was for wimps.....w8 eats 8!  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 12, 2003)

I didn't say that  I didn't actually measure...I just guestimated 

I sent the one you said, the one that was in the contest w/ the red shirt...and the one sitting on the rock.


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 12, 2003)

I'm tired...since you're too stubborn to tell me I'm going to bed....what if I was a planner like Leslie was? You should tell


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 12, 2003)

Thanks! 

Do you suppose I will still "suck" in the morning 


GNL  

Is this Journal name ok w/you?


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 12, 2003)

GGGGGGGGGRRRRRRRRRRrr You're maddening! *arrrggghhh*

Yes...you'll still suck in the morning!!!!!

It wasn't but is now, lol.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 12, 2003)

LMAO 

You should use that for a heavy set! 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 12, 2003)

and I think it is a tad bit better than "Fucking Journal" LOL


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 12, 2003)

You don't know how much I'm growling at you right now 


GNSA


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 12, 2003)

Yes....but at the time "fucking journal" was so appropriate


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 12, 2003)

Sucky Andrew LOL......I know the truth!


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 12, 2003)

Actually....stubborn ass 

LOL....k...going  ...GN


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 12, 2003)

GNL 



DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 13, 2003)

OMG...I can't move my legs....they're like heavy bricks or something


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 13, 2003)

GML  

Pain huh?  Longer, hotter shower, and maybe "no cardio" 

Chest should be very sore too! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 13, 2003)

Yes...my chest is really sore....My legs aren't sore yet, although I'm sure that's coming....they're just very tired 

A little rushed this morning 

It's thursday already!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 13, 2003)

Yes....raining instead of snowing here....so I'm sure the truck will be l8. 

...and I kind of don't want to work out.......but I'll just do some abs and kick around.


You probably should do cardio if you can get away w/it...as you won't be able to tomorrow 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 13, 2003)

I think Rob should be on creatine now...and some glutamine will help his gut recover better


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 13, 2003)

Yes...I know...I'll probably row, lol....or bike...something that's easy on the legs 

Why don't ya wanna workout?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 13, 2003)

You may think I'm impervious to Pain...but I'm kind of sore, hit it really hard 3 days in a row......I pulled my lower back a bit on the first rep spot for Dr. J when he did the 115's....he was so far forward on the bench....I had to lean way forward....and curl/flye 1/2 the w8.....lol, almost better today......just need a day off 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 13, 2003)

Then take a day off...why do ya need to go and hang out? 


I think he should use creatine too....but he always forgets and doesn't get enough water.

We can't afford glutamine lol

He's thinking about doing a cycle.


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 13, 2003)

K....shower....I hate being rushed


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 13, 2003)

400 grams of Prolab glutamine hardly costs anything....oh yeah, a zillion in Canadian though.......no glutamine just for a few days to repair his gut......

We can talk about $$$, memory stuff, bars etc later, if you want?

I was w8ing to see if he was a "classic hardgainer"...........one who loses everything when sick, vacationing or doing extra work.  He would benefit gr8ly from creatine (cheap also)

As for a cycle...that is a personal choice........I can tell you he will only get 5-15 pounds of BW, 70% off the weight will go, but 90% of the strength will stay when he cycles off...I can tell you this from his metabolism...and you can actually see it on the boards (look at those we know even)...some take a ton of shit w/little results (most of it is more psychological than physical)....Because of his metabolism, it's kind of a waste unless he is on 365. (resulting in a totally fucked hormonal system down the line)

Mesomorphs are a very huge exception 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 13, 2003)

I have lots of creatine....no money for glut right now....I can barely afford to feed him, LOL


He did lose a lot of size while sick.....sucks for him, he worked hard.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 13, 2003)

It will "come back" quickly 


bbs

DP


----------



## Britney (Feb 13, 2003)

I don't get it, no money for glutamine, but y'all have money for a cycle?


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 13, 2003)

Yeah...funny eh? Not doing the cycle just yet, lol. He still needs to learn about gear!


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 13, 2003)

K....is 4 meals of protein in a row bad? lol


----------



## Britney (Feb 13, 2003)

Beware W8, once the stuff is ???in??? the house and you see Rob getting result???s its very tempting. How the hell do you think I got the idea? Now I am battling the urge to do more. Its very addicting psychologically. Thankfully with the EQ, I have kept most gains/strength so I don???t feel that shitty, but once you do one cycle, it can be a gateway to bad things if you don???t have self control.  IMO I think Rob should hold off, didn???t he JUST start with the weights? He should max out naturally first(I know I am not one to talk ) *stupid* LOL 
Just  my thoughts


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 13, 2003)

Rob has been training for over 10 years....don't know where ya got that from, lol.

Don't worry....I have NO desire whatsoever to do a cycle....I like the way I am right now and don't think I need it at all.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> K....is 4 meals of protein in a row bad? lol



Explain?  No fiber, no fat? 

...and I like the way you are roght now too 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 13, 2003)

Last two meals yesterday were protein....first two meals today are going to be protein. 

Someone should really make a bar that's good for you


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> K....is 4 meals of protein in a row bad? lol




Yes! It is....I'm starving already I haven't even left the house


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 13, 2003)

You wrap meat in cheese with celery in the middle LOL

I need you to post meals at the end of the day so I don't have to "go fish" 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 13, 2003)

*You wrap meat in cheese with celery in the middle LOL*

eh? you telling me to eat cheese and processed meat?

Gotta go...have a good day


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Yes! It is....I'm starving already I haven't even left the house



It's from your W/O's.....trust me.... you can up P and F today if you need too! 

DP

Leah......you are so learning "how to train"...don't take that the wrong way....but you know the "difference" I am talking about!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> *You wrap meat in cheese with celery in the middle LOL*
> 
> eh? you telling me to eat cheese and processed meat?
> ...



No...I'm saying some can make a "meat bar" if they need to! LOL

I'll be here till 10:15 YT

Have a gr8 day too!  

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> You're changing the subject!
> 
> I can't remember what I ate yesterday
> ...



You're fucking "Mental" btw....I can't see what you are talking about  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> You're fucking "Mental" btw....I can't see what you are talking about
> 
> DP




What I'm talking about what? lol

I hate thursdays cause I hate w8ing all day for an answer


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> It's from your W/O's.....trust me.... you can up P and F today if you need too!
> 
> DP
> ...




I got more veggies today ...so I'll be fine w/ that....don't know what's worse...the amt of veggies we go through or the amt of meat we go through 


I did 20 minutes "light cardio" on the recumbent....even that took a lot, lol....and everyone who knows me who walked by said "doing some *light* cardio today?  " LOL!


So...I been trying to figure out what this feta dip tastes like...and why it's so good....it's cause it tastes just like pizza!  lol


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 13, 2003)

Am I too mouthy?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> What I'm talking about what? lol
> 
> I hate thursdays cause I hate w8ing all day for an answer



Now that is fuking funny?  (Appartently nobody likes to w8 around here  )

Ms. ADD...you said a bunch of meals "all protein"...I don't see that, LOL 

Light Cardio has it's place.....I said to my Partners....."How about a "light week" this week...and there jaws dropped...Dr. J actually said.."is that possible Dr. Pain?"  Yeah right 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 13, 2003)

Yeah.....but I know you'll be back to answer 

I meant protein as in protein powder turkey....last two meals yesterday and first two meals today were of protein powder (as opposed to real food?) 4 meals in a row of protein powder isn't good.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Am I too mouthy?



Not 90% of the time (honest answer)...you were right that time...and I was gonna back you up....but I'm going for the  "Less Drama" look ...lol

I interpreted it the same way you did, as did others....just didn't think it was a big enough deal to get voicey about.  It "always" good to know that you have my back...and I have yours! 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 13, 2003)

Let's recap...I'm a dorkus twit turkey stubborn ass? 

At least you made it look good with Phytos LOL  

Hey....have to go deal with leaky syrup...a case of Ketogenics Pancake syrup and about 3 boxes lost it to the altitude....:fuck:  Yesterday.....a kilo can of Spirutein exploded :damn:

Be in and out!

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 13, 2003)

I don't mind being 10% mouthy  It's part of my fucking charm


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 13, 2003)

Okay...I should clean   SYL


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I don't mind being 10% mouthy  It's part of my fucking charm



Yes, it is!~  

SYL 

ZDP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 13, 2003)

Ok...._now_ my legs are sore 

I kept stumbling at the gym cause my legs feel so heavy ...I wasn't lifting them high enough  lol


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 13, 2003)

I have a confession today


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I have a confession today



What?  That you are really 20% "Mouthy""...LOL 

DP


----------



## mmafiter (Feb 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> What?  That you are really 20% "Mouthy""...LOL
> 
> DP



Or that she's 100% "Bitch"?


----------



## mmafiter (Feb 13, 2003)

Actually, after sifting through all the babble and crap on these journals you have Leah, I just wanted to say you were right and I was wrong. You _were_ able to change into the bodybuilder look and still remain sexy. Nice job, but don't let it go to your head.


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> Actually, after sifting through all the babble and crap on these journals you have Leah, I just wanted to say you were right and I was wrong. You _were_ able to change into the bodybuilder look and still remain sexy. Nice job, but don't let it go to your head.



 .....   Thank you


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> What?  That you are really 20% "Mouthy""...LOL
> 
> DP





> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> Or that she's 100% "Bitch"?



Ya'll say that like it's a bad thing 


....I fixed it  ....should I fix it more? lol


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 13, 2003)

*7:30*

2 coffee
3 tbsp half & half
1.5 srving protein
1/4 cup blueberries

*11 am*

1.5 srving protein
2 tsp flax
apple
veggies w/ 1 tbsp feta dip

*1:30*

6 egg whites
2 yolks
veggies w/ O&V

*4ish* .....

Just fuking nibbling....
1 tea w/ 1 tbsp half & half
1 bite of detour bar
1 tbsp peanut butter...actually two knife-fulls
finger ful of feta dip
thin slice of mozzarella
2.5 oz chicken

so basically......just about everything I'm NOT supposed to have 

*7:30*

2.5 oz chicken
big ass salad w/ O&V

*8:30 *

rest of my detour bar


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 13, 2003)

OMG....skyler won't stop eating


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 13, 2003)

So a while ago I went into the store where I buy my supps and asked Aarron if he was gonna carry detour bars. He'd never heard of them, so I told him he had to get them and start carrying them.....he phoned me tonight at the gym to let me know they were in  LOL


----------



## Britney (Feb 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> Actually, after sifting through all the babble and crap on these journals you have Leah, I just wanted to say you were right and I was wrong. You _were_ able to change into the bodybuilder look and still remain sexy. Nice job, but don't let it go to your head.




Just had to say that was VERY NICE of you Mmafitter! Its great to see supportive husbands/boyfriends


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Britney *_
> Just had to say that was VERY NICE of you Mmafitter! Its great to see supportive husbands/boyfriends



What about coaches?   Oh w8...that's my job! 

Fixed what.....your meals? 

At least eat the bar w/the meal.....shit!  

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> OMG....skyler won't stop eating



Fuck...look at his "role models" 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> So a while ago I went into the store where I buy my supps and asked Aarron if he was gonna carry detour bars. He'd never heard of them, so I told him he had to get them and start carrying them.....he phoned me tonight at the gym to let me know they were in  LOL



Once they catch on....he "owes" you BT 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 13, 2003)

No...not my meals


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Once they catch on....he "owes" you BT
> 
> DP




Fuking right...he owes me anyway....I send all my clients there...ya'd think he'd give me a deal


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 13, 2003)

I give all the gym (3 gyms) employees a better deal...WTF? 




DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 13, 2003)

That's why I upgraded you to 20% mouthy!


Mrs. Pain and I have been at each other all day too......backroom in the store, the office there, kitchen, dining, computer room here..as a total fucking mess.  We still haven't finished taxes.....and I'm freaking wasted mentally.....more too..


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 13, 2003)

I can't tell if you should "fix it more" till I catch up...lol 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 13, 2003)

Naw it's fine! 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 13, 2003)

Here's a good one......lot's of hardgainers today...
Each one only ate 2-3 times a day........one asked me how much Protein to get....when I told him (6'1" 160 #)...he said......whoa...I've been going by the USRDA, that can't be right.... 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 13, 2003)

Nope...it can't be, LOL


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 13, 2003)

I'm gonna go to bed early


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 13, 2003)

Leah...can't we split and delete that thread?  I will sacrifice it for the cause, but???

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 13, 2003)

"Whatever you want w8".....cuz you'll be saying that to me about your next program and W/O's   


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 13, 2003)

Split and deleted  ...and no I won't be saying that ...aren't you supposed to be giving that to me now?

K...I'm going now...GNA


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 13, 2003)

When you say it! 


GNL  



DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 13, 2003)

GGGGGGGRRRRRRR'nite twit


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 14, 2003)

K....doing shoulders today....do we know what I'm doing or not? lol

There was something else but I forget........Oh....I remember...I have freaken bruises on the front of my ankles from doing those prone DB curls on my own...don't think I'm gonna do those anymore w/o help


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> When you say it!
> 
> DP




GGGGGGRRRRRRRR  I trust you.......now gimme my new program


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 14, 2003)

GML   

The phrase that pays was/is "Whatever you want Andrew" 

Show me good meals today...and a BW please...water yesterday?

Today 5 or more L :K?:

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> K....doing shoulders today....do we know what I'm doing or not? lol
> 
> There was something else but I forget........Oh....I remember...I have freaken bruises on the front of my ankles from doing those prone DB curls on my own...don't think I'm gonna do those anymore w/o help



I know....not wearing socks...I have to snug the DB.....just right 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 14, 2003)

GMA  

OMG....you are soooooo stalling still!  I don't have a bw and can't get one till later?


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 14, 2003)

So....shoulders or what? 

...and ya never gave me calves the other day


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 14, 2003)

I said if you were gonna do them.......I wanted a Shock W/O 

I would really like for you to do that shoulder W/O...it's pretty balanced......


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 14, 2003)

1 Swiss Ball Shoulder Press 4 sets....partner 0 RI

2 Seated Militiary BB 4 sets 

*this needs to be standing?*

3a Machine Laterals 3 sets 0 sec RI 
3b DB Lateral Raises Partner RI

4a One Arm Cable front Raises (handle) 3 sets 0 sec RI
4b Two arm DB Front, Hammer grip 3 sets, Partner RI

5a BB Shrugs 3 sets 0 sec RI
5b Inverted grip V-bar Cable Uprights 3 sets Partner RI

6a Prone Swiss Ball Rear Raises 3 sets...0 sec RI
6b Cable reverse Flyes sitting backwards on the preacher bench....3 sets, Partner RI

7 Free Motion Seated Cable Press... 3 sets, Partner RI

*
Do I have to superset all those or do I just get to pick one or the other?*


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 14, 2003)

Site just went super slow for me......

Standing is OK...as long as it is BB 

Yes...SS...you don't have to invert your grip on the upright however 

Leah.....I don't know if you ever analyse the W/O's..and I don't consciously do it, but often they have some pre-exhaust, multiple technique....or just plain attack the muscles from various angles.   My point is that you always get a well contructed W/O.......and I've heard you look like a BB now 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 14, 2003)

K....this is what I'm gonna do 


1 Swiss Ball Shoulder Press 3 sets....120 RI

2 Standing BB Press 3 sets 120 RI

3 DB Lateral Raises 90 RI

4 Two arm DB Front, Hammer grip 3 sets, 90 RI

5a BB Shrugs 3 sets 0 sec RI
5b Handle Cable Uprights 3 sets 120 RI

6 Cable bentover reverse Flyes ....3 sets, 90 RI


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Site just went super slow for me......
> 
> Standing is OK...as long as it is BB
> ...



I know I do (w/o) ....I don't complain do I?  lol


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 14, 2003)

lmao!


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 14, 2003)

Ok...gotta get in the shower...BRB


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 14, 2003)

Your being a stubborn ass...I told you I wanted weder shoulders, higher traps...smaller waist etc......

You are avoiding the SS's 

Esp the isol8tion......I like the W/O as a W/O but it is NOT what I want or you need 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 14, 2003)

BW 125 

But I just downed a litre of water and ate


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I know I do (w/o) ....I don't complain do I?  lol



Yes...you're a problem chikd! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 14, 2003)

I can superset it.

Then fix yours so it's not psycho? I can't do all that!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> BW 125
> 
> But I just downed a litre of water and ate



So 122...do you feel bloated?

I honestly haven't finished your program (conceptually)....I wanted to include something that you once protested rather loudly about.......want to try is "way out" from your contest for a week, but I think you'll think it is too drastic 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 14, 2003)

1 Swiss Ball Shoulder Press *3 sets..*

2 Seated Militiary BB *3 sets *


3a Machine Laterals 3 sets 0 sec RI 
3b DB Lateral Raises Partner RI

4a One Arm Cable front Raises (handle) 3 sets 0 sec RI
4b Two arm DB Front, Hammer grip 3 sets, Partner RI

5a BB Shrugs 3 sets 0 sec RI
5b Inverted grip V-bar Cable Uprights 3 sets Partner RI

6a Prone Swiss Ball Rear Raises 3 sets...0 sec RI
6b Cable reverse Flyes sitting backwards on the preacher bench....3 sets, Partner RI

7 Free Motion Seated Cable Press... 3 sets, *OR Hammer Shoulder, 3 sets
*

OK...fixed! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 14, 2003)

Yes....maybe a little bloated.

Well tell me what you're thinking at least????


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> 1 Swiss Ball Shoulder Press *3 sets..*
> 
> 2 Seated Militiary BB *3 sets *
> ...



That's NOT fixed! I'm not doing 7...and I'm taking out 2 and doing 4 sets of 1 and I'll have to change my workout to the fucking evening cause I won't have time this afternoon


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Yes....maybe a little bloated.
> 
> Well tell me what you're thinking at least????



Nope..you're not co-oper8ting...so neither am I   


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 14, 2003)

Yes I am!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> That's NOT fixed! I'm not doing 7...and I'm taking out 2 and doing 4 sets of 1 and I'll have to change my workout to the fucking evening cause I won't have time this afternoon




WUSS! 


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 14, 2003)

it's 45 minutes for one person BTW......or you're TALKING to much! 


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> WUSS!
> 
> 
> DP




w8...I almost forgot:



SMALL! 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 14, 2003)

*YOU SUCK!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 14, 2003)

and you look gr8 because of it! 

Leah......have a gr8 day and W/O 

I'll be around all freaking day...tonight we see Daredevil 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 14, 2003)

Have a good day...I'm around this morning but work in the afternoon and evening.

I hope we get a movie...but I think rob has to work tonight.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 14, 2003)

That sucks on V-DAY :boobah:   Have him call in sick.....

(I hope you guys have a good one)

We're going to an early show from the store...so I'll say GN around 11 if your here....I can't friggin stay up l8 like I use to...to worn out! 

Check Brickies new plan when you get back...add your comments please?

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 14, 2003)

He just was sick


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> That sucks on V-DAY :boobah:   Have him call in sick.....
> 
> (I hope you guys have a good one)
> ...


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 14, 2003)

K...going now.....haven't done abs yet this week 

SYS 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 14, 2003)

K...SYS


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> He just was sick



I was being sarcastic.....but if he had a lot of sick days accummulated he could?  Mrs Pain has like a month of sick and vacation time stored up. 


and you Ms. MOUTH....try to have a "little" control today? :eh:


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 14, 2003)

Ok 

He can take a day off whenever he wants....but he just did so I doubt he will tonight...I don't even know if he's working tonight or not? lol


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 14, 2003)

Ok well....first...I had an awesome workout  ...but it totally kicked my ass...I mean, my shoulders actually "hurt" on the first set of BB presses....and they didn't not hurting! It was insane...I've only had that one or two times before....once for chest and once for legs. I also got a new personal best on the BB shrugs....I was a little pissed cause I got 15 reps w/ 165...and so I did an extra set cause I wanted to see what freaking w8 I had to use to get only 8 reps  It was totally awesome. I was also really vascular today...veins everywhere...like freaky looking (people were staring...probably thinking what a freak I was, lol  )

All RI were 90 seconds unless someone was yakking to me

*Swiss ball Press* 20/12, 25/9, 30/7....90 RI

*Standing BB Press* 45/10, 55/8, 65/6

*Machine Laterals* 40/8 x 3
*DB Laterals* 10/8 x 3

*One arm cable front raise* 10/12, 10/10 x 2
*Two handed DB front Raise* 15/8 x 3

*BB Shrugs* 125/15, 145/15, 165/15, 195/8 
*Cable Upright Row w/ Handles* 70/10, 80/8 x 2

In the future, where should I start the BB shrugs so that I'm getting 12, 10, 8? Should I start at 165?

*Prone Swiss Ball Flyes* 5/8 x 3
*Bent over Cable flyes* 10/5, 10/8, 10/8

*Nautilus Press, NG* 65/12 + 50/5 + 35/4


 ....very tired, but very happy


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 14, 2003)

Rob bought me a detour bar for Valentine's day  lol....


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Ok well....first...I had an awesome workout  ...but it totally kicked my ass...I mean, my shoulders actually "hurt" on the first set of BB presses....and they didn't not hurting! It was insane...I've only had that one or two times before....once for chest and once for legs. I also got a new personal best on the BB shrugs....I was a little pissed cause I got 15 reps w/ 165...and so I did an extra set cause I wanted to see what freaking w8 I had to use to get only 8 reps  It was totally awesome. I was also really vascular today...veins everywhere...like freaky looking (people were staring...probably thinking what a freak I was, lol  )
> 
> All RI were 90 seconds unless someone was yakking to me
> ...



Very Very IMPRESSED!   I saw this a while ago but couldn't get to it! 

I'd start BB shrugs at 95, then 135, 185, then ???

..and I did a W/O today to show your's was NOT psycho LOL


May not get back...closing..

Simply awesone MS. Freak


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 14, 2003)

Cool  

*I'd start BB shrugs at 95, then 135, 185, then ???*

But that doesn't make sense...I started at 125 today and still got so much...why would I start at 95?  I wanna bring my reps down a bit


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 14, 2003)

If  ya don't get back....have fun


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 14, 2003)

it makes sense...think about it....bigger jumps = rep conservation! 

Thanks...you have a gr8 evening too...so l8 now...

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 14, 2003)

Thanks....go 

(I don't need rep conservation on these  )


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 14, 2003)

Don't mind me....shopping again  Just need somewhere to keep what I'm thinking about 

http://www.sexyswimwear.com/products/622.asp
http://www.sexyswimsuits.com/products/717.asp


----------



## dino (Feb 14, 2003)

Great journal w8..


----------



## mmafiter (Feb 14, 2003)

Jesus Christ!! I'm only shrugging 275, ya freak!


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 14, 2003)

*Meal 1* 7:30

2 coffee
2 tbsp half & half
1 whole egg
1.25 srving protein
4 strawberries

*Meal 2* 10:30

6 egg whites
2 yolks
salsa
green apple
handful of fibre one

*Meal 3* 1 pm

1.3 srving protein
2 tsp flax

* Meal 4* 4:30 PWO

.25 cup steel cut oats
1.25 srving protein
1/2 tbsp CO

*Meal 5* 7:30

4 oz chicken
mixed veggies/salad 
1/2 tbsp olive oil mixed w/ 1 tbsp feta dip & red wine vinegar

*Meal 6* 10

3.5 oz steak
1 cup asparagus
1 tsp butter
....was still hungry so had more veggies w/ dip

*Water = * 5 or 6 litres

*Confessions* = Taylor brought me home a piece of banana bread for valentines day... ...mom thing?


Detour bar....= un-eaten 


I guess arms & abs tomorrow 

Still hate arms (I'll skip 'em if you want)  so hoping for _good_ exercises.....and want to totally destroy abs again ...I could try those cable thingys I didn't get to last week?


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 14, 2003)

Hi Dino


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Thanks....go
> 
> (I don't need rep conservation on these  )



You need to pay attention........yes 95/10, 135/6  185/6 205/???




Hi! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> You need to pay attention........yes 95/10, 135/6  185/6 205/???
> 
> 
> ...




Hi  I am paying attention 

Next workout I'll do 135/15, 185/12, 205/8, ???/8


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 14, 2003)

Arms and abs...don't we have an unused "Arm" W/O from last week? 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 14, 2003)

Ok....what journal is it in? lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Ok....what journal is it in? lol



OH shit....last one  The Sugahless one LOL


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 14, 2003)

Rob's Journal looks good...you are doing a good coaching job! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 14, 2003)

K  Thanks


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Hi  I am paying attention
> 
> Next workout I'll do 135/15, 185/12, 205/8, ???/8



What if I want a DB/BB SS next time? 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 14, 2003)

Well then I won't be able to 

ya gonna give me that just so I can't do it? lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 14, 2003)

OK...now I'm really freaked....I did this 2 X to be sure.......click on the w8lifter, not as the thread starter, but on the right.......as in who replied last.......I got myself, twice.....:reallyfuckingfreaky:


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Well then I won't be able to
> 
> ya gonna give me that just so I can't do it? lol



No...I'm not like that...I let you do the DB first, LOL 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 14, 2003)

Ok


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 14, 2003)

K...I'll search for it tomorrow....going to bed soon


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 14, 2003)

No......I'm wired...can't figure out what to say about this movie! 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 14, 2003)

What movie did you see?   You said early


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 14, 2003)

K...DareDevil


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 14, 2003)

Well....was it good or not?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 14, 2003)

That's the problem...yes and no..so it's hard to write about it! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 14, 2003)

Well that's not much help, lol 

Did ya find my workout yet?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 14, 2003)

Moi? ......I'm  not going in there 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 14, 2003)

Yeah right...I'll never find it, lol. 

K...I'm really going to bed now


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 14, 2003)

K........time for bed-bye...I'll just write a little blurb....

GNL  


A


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 14, 2003)

Fuck..I forgot I had 6 Pm's LOL

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 14, 2003)

Ok...and if ya feel like writing.....write me an ab workout  

lol 

GN


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 14, 2003)

Not sure I like this now...lol

You did:


Bar pressdown

Lying tri extension

RG single arm pressdown

Over head extension

dips

I made:



*1 *  Seated High Incline DB Curls, supination to the MAX......4 sets  12, 10, 8, 6-8 failure  90 sec RI

*2 * Preached EZ  Bar Culrs, 3 regular sets up...then a quad drop, failure at each w8..........10, 8, 6, drop (or add 4th w8..and a quintuple drop- bar last)  90 sec RI cept the drops

*3a * One Hand Rope Cable Hammer 3 sets 0 RI
*3b * Wide Grip (6-8" wider than shoulders on each side)  BB  Curl (just the Bar) max (failure) each time....120 sec RI




DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 15, 2003)

Good...cause I don't like it...all your arm exercises are weird  I hate arms...I just wanna do normal shit and get it over w/, lol.

I can't think of anything w/ my diet that is drastic and I didn't like???  Except 5 meals, but that's not drastic......please, please, please don't give me 5 meals.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 15, 2003)

GML 

http://www.mercola.com/2003/feb/15/sugar_memory.htm


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 15, 2003)

Damn....I knew you'd link that 

GMA


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 15, 2003)

We will rewrite your arms and abs in a minute.......how ya doing? 

I slept so soundly.....7 hours str8....but it's never enough!

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Damn....I knew you'd link that
> 
> GMA



You knew Sugah Girl?  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 15, 2003)

Ok  I slept well...just got up now  

I haven't read it yet though, lol.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 15, 2003)

I still want to seperate Tris/bis and have you go hard and heavy! 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 15, 2003)

Ok...just normal exercises though?


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 15, 2003)

If you want me to start a new meal plan tomorrow, you have to tell me today ...I may have to go shopping   Although I think this one is still doing well?

BW = 123...holding water


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 15, 2003)

There goes herc curls then...lol

Just need 2-3 more minutes....

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 15, 2003)

funny, herc curls are good   I edited above w/ my BW in case you didn't see.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> If you want me to start a new meal plan tomorrow, you have to tell me today ...I may have to go shopping   Although I think this one is still doing well?
> 
> BW = 123...holding water



This plan is "very good" .... when you hit it....

Leah...I hope you realize that it's the combination of your W/O's,  REST....and food...even the cycled "unscheduled" adjustments in food caused by W/O intensity that arte keeping your BW up

EXACTLY WHAT WE WANTED! 


Now...I just want a week of co-operation to prepare you for your shoot....you will end up leaner, tighter, more toned...and it will be a good devi8tion from this program...and allow us to get back "on track" on the 23rd-24th post pics

Only thing you may need to stock up on is Tuna and Protein Powder....I promise the details come midday...even though it is so PAINFUL to talk about


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 15, 2003)

No ...you have to tell me now!!!!! dammit!


AAARRRRGGGGHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 15, 2003)

Plus by Friday...you will scare the shit out of your fellow competitors! 

Except the "flatness"  (muscles)

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> No ...you have to tell me now!!!!! dammit!
> 
> 
> AAARRRRGGGGHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



W/O or tell...it's lengthy?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 15, 2003)

Did you hear what I just said btw? 


and it's 

GGGGGGRRRRRRRRRRRR...not that other lame BS


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 15, 2003)

OK...I choose W/O....

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 15, 2003)

Yes...I heard what you said...you said you're still not telling me! Tellllll mmeeeeeee!!!!!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 15, 2003)

I remember me saying the same thing recently....working on arms 

DP

It's lying extensions that you like right?


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 15, 2003)

Oh you suck! Is that what this is? Payback? lol

any kind of extension....just not cables


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 15, 2003)

*Tri-me Bi-me*

*  Tris*

*1 *  Rope pushdowns...12, 10, 8, 6+6+6+6 (4 w8's)

*2 *  Lying or low incline extensions, w/EZ curl.....back of head or nosebreakers...just don't move elbows or rise above 11:00 as it takes the tension away from the tri...4 sets

*3  * Dips between benches, w8ed....3-4 sets

*4a  * Two hand reverse pushdown.....or one hand.  your choice  3 sets
*4b *  Close grip bench on Smith...12,6, failure reps 

You Bi?

*1  *  Standing one arm cable across body W/U...3 sets NOT HEAVY!

*2  * Prefer BB, but EZ if you have to.....standing BB curls...I want you to get to 65 pounds.......  6/25, 6/45, 6/55, 6/65  (my partners do 85)

*3 *  EZ curl Preachers, 3 sets up...add a 4th w8 and quadruple drop

* 4 * Seated high incline Hammer curls......3-4 sets, BIG SQUEEZE

K?


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 15, 2003)

Okay....it's all good


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 15, 2003)

K...look back soon......can I give you a giant set for abs?


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 15, 2003)

Like one after another....yeah, but that's how I used to do them and found one exercise for 3 sets w/ little rest worked best...but i'll do it


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 15, 2003)

K......check that?


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 15, 2003)

There's no way I could curl 65's ...what a joke! I can only curl 50 for fuking 4!

I need another bi exercise....you've got 5 tri exercises


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 15, 2003)

Fucking do it and shut up......you can if you think you can! 

Notice the reps and placement.....

and one more thing........

Use 102  or even .502....worry less about form on the heavy sets, cheat after a few strict reps...but cheat eloquently....no swinging, hard contraction


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 15, 2003)

No! I'm not even trying it ...that's fucking ridiculous! There's no fucking way...why do you do that?!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 15, 2003)

*Re: Tri-me Bi-me*



> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> *  Tris*
> 
> *1 *  Rope pushdowns...12, 10, 8, 6+6+6+6 (4 w8's)
> ...



You don't need another bi exercise because you are NOT SS...use ALL of your _small_ might to GO HEAVY!




*Giant Set*

No rest between exercises, 120 seconds after 1e, and three sets total!


*1a  w8ed cable crunches on knees* 60%, 75%, 85% of BW, reps 25, 20, 15......don't fold at the hips....use your abs

*1b  w8ed V-UPs* the ones you wanted to try on the cables.....legs only tuck, you do bend your knees here....draw in 132 tempo


*1c  w8 floor crunches, legs up, plate on chest, * 1 plate 25, 1 plate 20, 2 plates 15

*1d  reverse crunches on a swiss ball, like last time* * 1e  Swiss ball crunches* all 3 sets at 12-15 reps

*1e *  Seated twists.....3 X 100

Optional:

*2a  Standing Oblique cable crunches*  Handle on temple....elbow goes towards same hip, slight sideways motion, I place my "on" leg slightly forward, hard contraction, expel air, 3 sets, 20 reps each side


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> No! I'm not even trying it ...that's fucking ridiculous! There's no fucking way...why do you do that?!



Cuz your Brain is our biggest limitation!

At laest go to 55...wimpette! ussy

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 15, 2003)

And stop fucking saying NOT to me...I don't like it! :0

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 15, 2003)

Added 3 X 100 seated twists  .....brb

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 15, 2003)

I can't even do 5 w/ 50's.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 15, 2003)

CAN'T is like NOT...rethink your limitations...PLEASE? 

(there was major rep conservation....open your mind and surprise yourself!)

bbs


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 15, 2003)

REMEMBER  if you can lift the fucking couch to clean under it...YOU CAN DO THIS! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> 
> bbs
> 
> ...




K


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 15, 2003)

Decided to finally go do abs......something like your W/O but with cable ball crunches and w8ed crunches (2 plates on myhead) as the highlight erxercises ...lol

When do you W/O today?


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 15, 2003)

I dunno...whenever I feel like going?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 15, 2003)

Are you being moody or tired?

Need  's


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 15, 2003)

Moody


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 15, 2003)

Oh...


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 15, 2003)

Water  5-6 L today

6 L tomorrow and Monday
7 L Tuesday
7 L Wednesday
8 L Thursaday
8 L Friday
3 L Saturday...till 2 PM



DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 15, 2003)

I 'd


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 15, 2003)

My shoot is sunday...so back that up a day


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 15, 2003)

I noticed......can you   too?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> My shoot is sunday...so back that up a day



That's what I thought but wasn't sure...changing it now....do you still have some herbal D? 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 15, 2003)

No


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 15, 2003)

Yes


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 15, 2003)

So that was no  but Yes to herbs? 

Have I even given you a depletion W/O?

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 15, 2003)

I can make you  you know?


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 15, 2003)

Yes, yes, and no. lol


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 15, 2003)

no you can't


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 15, 2003)

I just lost the time window for my early abs.....gonna have to add it to arms now 


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 15, 2003)

Done being moody?  

Cuz I have to go......


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 15, 2003)

Yes ...have a good workout


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 15, 2003)

SYS 

On at 11:15 or so...till my W/O at 12:15 YT....your plan when I get home! 

If you leave...have a nice day and gr8 W/O 

GO HARD OR GO HARDER! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 15, 2003)

Okay...thanks


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 15, 2003)

*Water= 2 litre*


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 15, 2003)

K...going shopping for girly stuff  ...gonna dye my hair


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 15, 2003)

What color...lol 

Online or real shopping?

I'm gonna go W/O....SYS 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 15, 2003)

One more thing...I have mentioned it before....

I assume you are tanning more this week...I'd really like you to take 50,000-75,000 units of beta carotene daily. (TRUST ME) I have my first annual check-up with a dermatologist in 10 days...so I'm fading fast....but I know I'm gonna get shit for tanning! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 15, 2003)

Ok...I'll buy some today....is it just called beta carotene or is it something else?

And I tan a lot any way  It's free 

Real shopping....and blonde streaks I think...like last time.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 15, 2003)

Well "mixed carotenoids" from D. Salina Algae is optimal...but regual Beta C will do! 

You know what is hot for Brunettes...not blond streaks...but kind of a chestnut golden//light browness type of inter mix....(hard to describe)  

SYL  SUZY   

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 15, 2003)

I'm glad you kicked me outta my moodiness, lol....I gotta go...I'll look for beta carotene  SYS Have a good workout


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 15, 2003)

That's the colours of my hair normally 

SYS *NOT SUZY*


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 15, 2003)

That was our deal...you owe me! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 15, 2003)

*Meal 1*

2 coffee
2 tbsp half & half
6 egg whites
2 yolks

*Meal 2* 

Detour Bar ....wanted it gone so i'm not tempted this week 

*Meal 3* 

tuna
2 tsp walnut oil
green apple

*Meal 4* PWO

3 glasses of wine/diet tonic

3 oz steak
1/4 cup steel cut oats

*Meal 5*

4 oz steak
veggies 
1 tbsp feta dip

*Water = 4.5 litres*



Total:   1506    
Fat: 55  496  34% 
  Sat: 10  92  6% 
  Poly: 10  86  6% 
  Mono: 13  121  8% 
Carbs: 74  253  18% 
  Fiber: 11  0  0% 
Protein: 151  605  42% 
Alcohol: 12  85  6%


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 15, 2003)

I hope that means "All Treats" are gone/going (let Rob eat them 

Had a gr8 W/O...Paris did legs while I did arms...I spotted her on her 225 squats....(she said she hit 5/70 flat DB bench presses last week)...@ 140 today...but very lean looking...maybe 15%.  Says she wants to do back to back shows in July....NPC and NABBA.  Then we did abs together....a good thing...I would have blow them off. ...... 


DP

OT

OK...have an open mind for what follows.....


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 15, 2003)

Ok....Since we both agreed that you'd drop water for this shoot....we need to use the opportunity "to see what you've been cookin'"  Especially since you feel you have time and don't want to go "drastic" for FAME.  I personally want the "fat", the fuck OFF! 

So we have your water schedule:



> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> 
> Water  5-6 L today
> 
> ...



Now..you're split:

Sun Cardio

Mon Back and Chest  (we are gonna do a push/pull)
Tues Legs w/calves
Wed Shoulders and Arms
Thurs  Cardio
Friday "Depletion W/O
Sat OFF.....(and our pics)
Sunday $$$

Nutrition:

Sun - Wed * (except 6th meal Wednesday is a traditional carb-up)*

6 meals  210 P  30 C 72 F 1608 calories 

35 P 5C 12 F

(The 5 C is only for "incidentals"...a few berries, etc)

Thurday and Friday

* First 5 Meals*

35 P of Tuna
1- 1.5 T of Safflower mayo
2 Stocks of celery

* 6th meal*

1 C of Oats, 1 T of peanut Butter, or butter, cinnamon, sweetner is ok

Saturday

*3 Meals of:*


33-35 P Protein Powder
2 Tsp to 1 T of Flax
3-4 Frozen Strawberries

* 3 meals *

The Same w/o the Berries!

Sunday Morning........carb load as needed to achieve what you want out of the shoot!  

Please "no arguing?" 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 15, 2003)

Not even reading that yet....is alcohol as a PWO shake a bad thing? That's what I'm having right now. I should have just stayed the fuck home


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 15, 2003)

No Rum or Vodka works well with some protein powders and the fruity drinks 

Sorry....

I think I'd better go pee and get food before you tell me though 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 15, 2003)

I hope this isn't just "I'm an arm Wusss BS......."

What happened?


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 15, 2003)

*Rope pushdown* 50/12, 60/10, 70/8, 75/6 + 65/4 + 55/4 + 45/3

*Lying tri extension* 40/6 x 4

*w8ed dips* 45/12, 70/10, 80/10

*RG Pushdown* 50/10, 20/8 x 2....first set was 2 hands, 
*CG Smith, w8 per side* 10/12, 15/10, 15/14

*one arm cable curl* 20/12, 25/10, 25/10

*Standing EZ curl* 30/12, 40/12, 50/8, 50/6

Major cheating...I am not using the fixed EZ curl bars anymore...and I am assuming the adjustable weighs 30 lbs because it's both heavier and longer than the EZ curl at my other gym.

*Preacher curl* 30/12, 40/10, 40/8, 40/7 + 30/6

*High incline hammer* 10/10, 15/5, 15/5

fucking suck, had to rest after every rep, and the last two sets weren't hammer...forgot



*Machine crunch* 70/12

*cable v ups* 30/12 x 3

*MB double crunch* 8lb/15 x 3

*Swiss Ball reverse crunch* 12 x 3

straight sets, no circuit...was too much of a pain in the ass to walk all over the gym


10 minutes elliptical.....<-----that doesn't count as cardio. I was ready to kill someone by this time and thought I better leave.


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 15, 2003)

Just fucking anything and everything that could go wrong did.

On my second drink.

Still not ready to read that.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 15, 2003)

Ok...that doesn't look bad at all.....and you're suppose to be failing on the last exercise from shear muscle exhaustion (and you wanted another bi exercise...lol)

An Olympic EZ curl usually weighs 25 pounds 

You changed the abs around a bit..but still it was a good W/O...don't be so critical, please 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 15, 2003)

I could have done more I didn't fucking want to ...unless it involved killing something.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Just fucking anything and everything that could go wrong did.
> 
> On my second drink.
> ...



Do you want me to take it down...it was a lot of thought and work, but I don't care......

When your wasted....will you go try to relax?

  (teen party here tonight...I'll be drinking I'm sure)

    :leah:


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 15, 2003)

No I don't want you to take it down. I just don't wanna argue right now and don't wanna see it yet.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 15, 2003)

K, but I don't wanna argue anytime! 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 15, 2003)

So...are you gonna tell me what happened?


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 15, 2003)

Why are my meals like that? all one thing?


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 15, 2003)

BTW....my shoot isn't until 4 pm on sunday


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 15, 2003)

Cuz it's dfferent to your "acclimated" body.....


Leah..so sorry, just got caled away...I have to go....back in like 2 plus hours, so sorry, please go relax lease:


A


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 15, 2003)

k


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> BTW....my shoot isn't until 4 pm on sunday



I will make adjustments for you.....we're gonna have to stay small portion/low fiber then! 

Please use a fucking smilie?


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 15, 2003)

<---------You fucking asked for it!!!!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 15, 2003)

Gawd, that's  soooooo  Beautiful!  


SYS 

A


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 15, 2003)

Ok...alcohol has kicked in (3rd drink)

I should probably eat since I haven't since 1 o clock


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 15, 2003)

lol....shaddup


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 15, 2003)

Please eat....and DON'T POST DRUNK  

GO!

DP

you WILL tell me later! :btw:


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 15, 2003)

_*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_

Sunday $$$

*Not much $$$ considering the fucking price of gas now!*

_ Well it's Canadian to begin with, eh?  _

Nutrition:


* First 5 Meals*

35 P of Tuna
1- 1.5 T of Safflower mayo
2 Stocks of celery

*I don't have safflower mayo. Is this supposed to be low sodium tuna or regular? Should I mix it? It's a little early to cut sodium and 7 cans of regular tuna would make me blow up*

_We are not doing sodium/potassium this time, I just thought that was what you used, regular is fine_

* 6th meal*

1 C of Oats, 1 T of peanut Butter, or butter, cinnamon, sweetner is ok

Saturday

*3 Meals of:*


33-35 P Protein Powder
2 Tsp to 1 T of Flax
3-4 Frozen Strawberries

* 3 meals *

The Same w/o the Berries!


*This day will be HELL!*

_  I imagine for *all* of us _ 

Sunday Morning........carb load as needed to achieve what you want out of the shoot!  

Please "no arguing?" 

*You wish, lol. Why so little carbs?*

_ No, I deserve!  Cuz I want to see as much as we can see_

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> 
> Sun Cardio
> 
> ...


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> 
> Sunday $$$
> ...



oops...had to edit cuz of the quote boxes...my reply


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 15, 2003)

_*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_

Sun Cardio

Mon Back and Chest  (we are gonna do a push/pull)
Tues Legs w/calves

*I'm a little concerned w/ legs on tuesday, and cardio on thursday? Isn't that leaving it a little late? I don't want them thick as hell?   I was also thinking of doing calves tomorrow since I didn't get them done this week? Yes/no?*


K...I wanted to seperate shoulders from chest, and I wanted to skip cardio on Thursday...just gave it to you because ithought you'd protest....


Wed Shoulders and Arms
Thurs  Cardio
Friday "Depletion W/O"

*Will you tell me what a depletion workout consists of? no lower body right?....high rep?*

Sort of........total upper body, little rest, higher reps 

Sat OFF.....(and our pics)

*You want me to take pics saturday morning?*

Yes......I want to see flat and dry, you won't be totally flat...and can do a minor plump..err..pump up! 

Sunday $$$


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> lol....shaddup



....No way to talk to the "Keeper of the E-Zine! 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 15, 2003)

*We are not doing sodium/potassium this time, I just thought that was what you used, regular is fine
*

I can't do 7 cans of regular tuna, lol....that's like 3500mg of sodium 

No diuretic?

K...so I'll do cardio sun, mon & tues instead


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 15, 2003)

That alcohol put me to sleep


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 15, 2003)

_*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
*We are not doing sodium/potassium this time, I just thought that was what you used, regular is fine
*

I can't do 7 cans of regular tuna, lol....that's like 3500mg of sodium 

5 cans.....then oats......you can "wash it" if you want, or get low sodium tuna.....we are not concerned w/sodium this time.

No diuretic?

If you want, herbals Fri/Sat

K...so I'll do cardio sun, mon & tues instead  

If you want...... or Sun/Tues (lighter legs)


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> That alcohol put me to sleep



Good, you needed to rest! 

I can't stay now...will come back at 11....so far the party is not bad 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 15, 2003)

Okay 

Rob just got his T4 slip...and I'm wondering why we never have any money....must be the fucking grocery bill LOL


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 15, 2003)

Ok...what's the party for?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Okay
> 
> Rob just got his T4 slip...and I'm wondering why we never have any money....must be the fucking grocery bill LOL



T4.......Tips 4 Rob?


Party cuz it'a a weekend and they are teenagers!  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 15, 2003)

lol...tax receipt? For how much he made last year? 

That's always a good reason...hoping I don't have to do that anytime soon


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 15, 2003)

Your son is a teen...and you'll find it's better to know that they are safe and having fun than out exploring ....???

T4 is like our W2..Then?

Sucks to not where the money went...we know it didn't go on glutamine, but there was some "Shopping" as recently as today! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 15, 2003)

I don't shop as much as I used to  

I used to be crazy


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 15, 2003)

Recap.....knits...bakes....shops....

So Girly 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 15, 2003)

....... Don't tell anyone


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 15, 2003)

So you have a complete W/O "collection?" and Multiple pairs of shoes....expensive "Bakeware"

I do have to go for a while..sorry


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 15, 2003)

I don't knit anymore  God I regret saying that one

Just wanna make that clear


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 15, 2003)

No...I don't have any of that 

I don't know what I shop for....lol 

K...


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> ....... Don't tell anyone



Was one of those articles on like "how to re-pot a plant?"    I can't remember? 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 15, 2003)

No......I can't do that  It was probably on how to make a pot rack  lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 15, 2003)

LMAO!  

bbs


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 15, 2003)

K


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 15, 2003)

What'cha been doing?

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 15, 2003)

Been at wnso....bernard posted my pic  (he's the photographer btw)


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 15, 2003)

I'll have to look tomorrow....


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 15, 2003)

or tonight....did you give him permission for that? 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 15, 2003)

He kinda has permission....he owns that one  In the model release. I like that one too


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 15, 2003)

Hey..the article is doing well...523 reads....and the Hobbies Thread is kind of cool to read.......helps get to know people better! 

DP

I still like "rug" a lot


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 15, 2003)

That's a good thread


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 15, 2003)

Do you think I'll have a chance a musclemania? It's such a huge show?


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 15, 2003)

Oh, and I forgot....table tennis? lol That's as bad as my knitting


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Do you think I'll have a chance a musclemania? It's such a huge show?



Leah...I'm going to need to see your pics...and their pics...I will always be totally honest w/you! 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Oh, and I forgot....table tennis? lol That's as bad as my knitting



No...you have no idea, really!  It takes incredible speed, technique, endurance, agility, etc at the levels we were talking about.....

Pro's train about 6 hours a day! 

Imagine standining 10-15 feet back from the table and slamming you brains out, w/lightning speed


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 15, 2003)

Forgot to ask...did Rob get his straps for V-day..did he like them?  


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Leah...I'm going to need to see your pics...and their pics...I will always be totally honest w/you!
> 
> DP




Ok 




















Ya wanna see the heavyweights in case I don't make lightw8? lol


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 15, 2003)

the chick in blue is actually heavyw8


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 15, 2003)

Uh huh  lol

Yes..he got his straps...he likes them


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> *bites tongue, bleeds profusely*
> 
> DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 15, 2003)

No...you will make it...and I'm pretty sure you can hang w/them

Nikki has a scar like mine, except mine starts at the navel and goes down.

Like NPC....complete lack of gr8 legs, one had delts, otherwise they are just arms and back....you're gonna kick asses! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 15, 2003)

Okay...heavy w8's











 She's why I don't wanna do heavyw8 






  Of course CLP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 15, 2003)

Would like to see a front/back comparison? 

DP

so you think that was funny eh?


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> No...you will make it...and I'm pretty sure you can hang w/them
> 
> Nikki has a scar like mine, except mine starts at the navel and goes down.
> ...




 What about the heavyw8's?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 15, 2003)

NPC women sport a few more cuts and are leaner....what'sup Canada?  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 15, 2003)

Of which one? I could give you the link but there's like a hundred photos on the page and it really slowed my puter down. There's more I could post?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> What about the heavyw8's?



The Black girl was happening...but there is NO WAY you will be HW!  


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Of which one? I could give you the link but there's like a hundred photos on the page and it really slowed my puter down. There's more I could post?



It can w8..the LW's...side chest just doesn't "cut" it!


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 15, 2003)

Not too many leg shots....this is masters


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Not too many leg shots....this is masters



THAT is trouble...if she is a "Crossover LW"  


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> NPC women sport a few more cuts and are leaner....what'sup Canada?
> 
> DP




It's a natural show? lol

I intend to be leaner w/ more cuts!


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 15, 2003)

Yeah...she looks good...her bicep peak is huge


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> It's a natural show? lol
> 
> I intend to be leaner w/ more cuts!



Good! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 15, 2003)




----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 15, 2003)

Yeah...I think you will dominate w/cuts!   

TG could take out all of the above w/o dieting, cept maybe Zoe.....

Cathy the Masters woman, woiud have her on thickness and size, but not conditioning/cuts.

Leah...you will do fine! 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 15, 2003)

Good  I think so too


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 15, 2003)

Bed-bye time?

Yawning here! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 15, 2003)

Yeah me too 

GNA  

Niki is the one who came up to me and asked if I was w8lifter btw LOL


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 15, 2003)

GNL  


*still biting/bleeding btw*


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 15, 2003)

GN


----------



## mmafiter (Feb 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_



That is NASTY.


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 16, 2003)

Yes...she's huge....far too big


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Ok....Since we both agreed that you'd drop water for this shoot....we need to use the opportunity "to see what you've been cookin'"  Especially since you feel you have time and don't want to go "drastic" for FAME.  I personally want the "fat", the fuck OFF!
> 
> So we have your water schedule:
> ...


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 16, 2003)

BTW...BW is still 123?


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 16, 2003)

Ok...I'm going to streak my hair  ...gotta work at 1 

I'm taking 5 beta carotene a day 10,000 IU each. Is that enough...when do I take 'em btw? And it's called Beta A....that's right right?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 16, 2003)

GML 

yes, calves and cardio today 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 16, 2003)

GM ....figured something was up


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Ok...I'm going to streak my hair  ...gotta work at 1
> 
> I'm taking 5 beta carotene a day 10,000 IU each. Is that enough...when do I take 'em btw? And it's called Beta A....that's right right?



Spread it out, mealtime is good..and it should have been super cheap.  Next time get 25,000 IU and only take 2-3

Make sure is it only BC and no Vit A......that would be way to much "A"


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 16, 2003)

I am so tired of arguing/fighting/abusive words...


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 16, 2003)

Are you streaking blonde, or chesnut...lol 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 16, 2003)

Yeah there was different kinds w/ other vits in them ....this one is beta carotene (provitmin A) 10,000 IU. 

K...I'll get the other one next time....and I've been taking them all at once ...ooops


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 16, 2003)

I streaked blonde...but I didn't leave it on for very long (i'm always nervous that it'll actually be blonde, lol) so it's really very subtle.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 16, 2003)

Your calve W/O

*1*  Your choice of exercise, 25, 35, 50, Quad drop
*2*  Your choice of exercise, 25, 35, 50, Quad drop

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Yeah there was different kinds w/ other vits in them ....this one is beta carotene (provitmin A) 10,000 IU.
> 
> K...I'll get the other one next time....and I've been taking them all at once ...ooops



That is OK...they are fat soluble...lol 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 16, 2003)

I'm supposed to actually add w8 to that? lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I streaked blonde...but I didn't leave it on for very long (i'm always nervous that it'll actually be blonde, lol) so it's really very subtle.



That sounds good!.
DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 16, 2003)

I updated my other journal today, LOL


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I updated my other journal today, LOL



K...better you than me 

Not like you to be a "lazy poster" 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 16, 2003)

I had to get something to eat 

Me....lazy?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 16, 2003)

Nope...did I say that? 

wow, food...I think I'll get some soon 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 16, 2003)

I'm sticking very strictly to this meal plan  ....of course....it's only early


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 16, 2003)

Awww!  Are your treats "All Gone?" 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 16, 2003)

Yes  ....and trying not to lick anything off the knife


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 16, 2003)

Ok...I have to go get ready for work....50 reps huh?


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 16, 2003)

*water=2 litres*


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 16, 2003)

I wanted 100, but thought you'd waste too much energy Bitchin'  

On the drops....SUPER FUCKING FAILURE SFF 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 16, 2003)

Have gr8 day and W/O

SYS 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 16, 2003)

....and you know you'll only get half what you gave me  ...but I didn't wanna say or you'd waste all your energy bitchin' about it   ....lol j/k 

K....outta here...sys


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 16, 2003)

You'd better run away before i revise your W/O LMAO  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 16, 2003)

I really don't think I'll be able to do chest/back tomorrow....I need a rest day.

* Toe Press* 180/25, 140/30, 90/30 + 20

*Standing Smith, w8 per side* 25/30 x 3

15 minutes on elliptical

10 minutes on rower


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I really don't think I'll be able to do chest/back tomorrow....I need a rest day.
> 
> * Toe Press* 180/25, 140/30, 90/30
> ...




Rest now! 

Short on reps w8  

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 16, 2003)

Water? 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Rest now!
> 
> Short on reps w8
> ...



I knew you'd bitch! And only cause of what I said before I left, LOL   

3 litres


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 16, 2003)

I knew you'd wimp  

Help me with a descision?


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 16, 2003)

After my shoot you have to agree to a day of pure sugar, lol...cause I'm planning something special for Rob 

....or maybe i should w8 till our anniverary?


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 16, 2003)

GGGGGGGGGGGRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!! 

What?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 16, 2003)

typing it now....should have used that GGGRRness for extra reps 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 16, 2003)

Are you trying to make me cry?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 16, 2003)

No...to work harder?  

Do you want to cry? lease don't


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 16, 2003)

No  lol I worked hard...I tried to get to fifty......shit I forgot something...I did an extra set so I could get to fifty  ....editing now


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 16, 2003)

1 )Work puter is a total POS...dial-up Mac, blah blah

But it has our accounting and invoicing on it..and interfaces (the only one) w/out best fastest printer (laser), and we print a lot of hand-outs and sale flyers

2) Back-up work is an IMAC POS, has all the same software, black keyboard, interfaces with the fax/copier, bal blah blah, dial-up...but I think it takes cable....future consideration once our MSN contract ends or something happens I will explain later...has to do w/WARLORD leaving

3)  Home PC on cable rocks....but no accounting/invoicing, won't interface with the above printers, so it need one of the home printers....some literature stored in it, has buit-in modem

4) New one, as of an hour ago, now on cable, it's a fucking broadband machine.....no reason to even lose the PC here again, if it stays here


Problem is whether to move the IMAC to work....stay slow on Dial-up, can see the keys there, have all the software and workable printers for each puter

...or move the PC there, hook the IMAC up to cable here eventually, PC will be on dial-up  there for now, maybe have to buy a printer, and not have the acct/invoicing software and have to start the year over w/that...but it should be faster?

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 16, 2003)

Did you see my sugar question?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 16, 2003)

When is your anniversary and why does it have to be the whole day? 

Of course you can have "some", but you know the rules?

Leah...that also indicates that you are still a carb-addict, and haven't adapted enogh to  'this' lifestyle



DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 16, 2003)

And having my thread length set on 10 keeps screwing me up..I'm changing it now!

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 16, 2003)

Our anniversary is March 19....and it's not the whole day, it would only be the evening. 

And don't tell me about lifestyle....it's a special thing I want to do.

I will tell you if you want but I'm gonna erase it cause I want it to be a surprise for him.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 16, 2003)

You can have a major cheat post shoot 

I''m leaning towards the IMAC at work.....and getting Cable if W. leaves...it's not what I want, but just easier all the way around


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 16, 2003)

What is your question?


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 16, 2003)

Duh...totally missed that post...gimme a second to read it


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 16, 2003)

PC or IMAC at work...lol

:add: 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 16, 2003)

Our Anniversary, one of 4 is on Feb 29th....lol

1) We married ourselves...neither of us remeber the date in January
2) We married w/for our parent (Mom's) on  2/29
3) We married for/with our firends on 6/16
4) We remarried after our divorce 12/29

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> 
> Problem is whether to move the IMAC to work....stay slow on Dial-up, can see the keys there, have all the software and workable printers for each puter
> 
> ...




I think the biggest pain in the ass would be to not have the acct/invoicing software at work, when/where you need it?


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 16, 2003)

Not add I just missed it, lol


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 16, 2003)

February 29th? lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Not add I just missed it, lol



Yes..ADD and you just missed it! 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 16, 2003)

So which one do you celebrate? lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> February 29th? lol



Yeah.....next real one is in 2004, but I have convinced her that _Every Anniversary you get (she gets) "Wood"_  


DP

Thanks....just needed a second opinion!


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 16, 2003)

LOL...funny


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 16, 2003)

2/29 and 6/16

We don't like the idea of the remarried one....we don't count the time apart when someone says "How long have you been married?" 


Lucky for me the new puter was V-Day....Anniversary and Graduation all in one...I still gave her Flowers and we ate "take-out" LOL 

We'll go out for our Anni, but no presents!


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 16, 2003)

I always get the major munchies in the afternoon after my workout.

Can I have a tea w/ 1 tbsp half & half? It won't throw my numbers off much?


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 16, 2003)

Yeah...I wouldn't count time apart either, lol.

And Rob's birthday is March 28.....So we'll probably go out for dinner that night...but I won't do sugar then


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I always get the major munchies in the afternoon after my workout.
> 
> Can I have a tea w/ 1 tbsp half & half? It won't throw my numbers off much?



You do know I cringe everytime I see half & half.....??? 

Do it and stop it! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 16, 2003)

....it's almost gone  I don't even like it...it's too much like milk...although it does tastes better in tea...sucks in coffee though


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 16, 2003)

I'll tell you what, 10 posts per thread loads faster, even w/cable! 

I have to eat/shower/shop..been lazy all day.....down-loaded a totally lame program from apple.com, 30 day demo fitness database that really sucked...food database looked oK, but exercise and Nutrtion...OMG, give me a fucking break

So what are you plans for the afternoon?  Rest so you can hit it tomorrow like we planned? 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 16, 2003)

Don't bloody well count on it....I'm at the point where everything hurts, and everything's tired. 

I dunno...I'm bored...I'll probably clean or something.


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 16, 2003)

Anyway...i'm gonna go...rob's up and he's gonna want the puter....SYS


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Don't bloody well count on it....I'm at the point where everything hurts, and everything's tired.
> 
> I dunno...I'm bored...I'll probably clean or something.



Your family is so lucky.......here it's *"I'm Bored, lets' "Fuck Up" the house!* 

SYS 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 16, 2003)

Hi Krypto! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 16, 2003)

*Meal 1*

2 coffee
2 tbsp half & half
4 egg whites
1 yolk
2 oz chicken

*Meal 2*

1.25 can tuna
1 tbsp mayo
brocoli & celery

*Meal 3*

1.5 srving protein
huge salad w/ 1 tbsp olive oil & vinegar

tea w/ 1 tbsp half & half

*Meal 4*

4 oz chicken
about 1.5 cups mixed veggies...even picked out the carrots  cooked in olive oil & garlic

*Meal 5*

1 oz chicken
1 can tuna
2 tsp flax
brocoli w/ 1 tbsp feta dip

*Meal 6*

1.25 srving protein
4 strawberries
2 tsp CO

*Water=* 7 litres

I baked w/o nibbling


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 16, 2003)

I was pissing all night last night cause I downed a litre of water @ 10 trying to get to 6 litres, lol.

Can we do my w/o tonight cause i won't have time to do it tomorrow morning? That's if I can do it 


Do you think that pic Bernard posted @ WNSO is good enough to send to Maxim or Stuff?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> *Meal 1*
> 
> 
> ...



Two excellent things! 

Yes we can do your W/O tonight (post ideas if you want)..but I have to go watch a movie now for about 90 plus minutes...sorry! 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I was pissing all night last night cause I downed a litre of water @ 10 trying to get to 6 litres, lol.
> 
> 
> ...



Stop earlier, K? 

Yes...I do! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 16, 2003)

Well I'd like to stop earlier, lol....but I gotta get 6 litres in  ...8 will be hell.

Ok...I'll do it


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 16, 2003)

Okay...since we're doing "totally different" this week, I thought I'd follow the theme 


*Low Incline Smith Press* 4 sets
*Bent over Smith Row* 4 sets

*Seated Cable Row* 3 or 4 sets
*Middle Cable Fly* 3 or 4 sets

*DB Pullover* 3 sets
*Straight Arm pulldown* 3 sets

My arms are not looking forward to this tomorrow...especially tri's


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 16, 2003)

_*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
Okay...since we're doing "totally different" this week, I thought I'd follow the theme 


*Low Incline Smith Press* 4 sets
* WG Pulldown* 4sets

*Swiss Ball One Arm Presses* 3 sets
*Bent over Smith Row* 3 sets

_ Like this, difficult to do correctly  _

*Seated Cable Row* 3 or 4 sets
*Middle Cable Fly* 3 or 4 sets

*DB Pullover* 3 sets
*Straight Arm pulldown* 3 sets

* Optional: "Negative Only" 120-140% of Max, Machine Presses* 3 sets
* Optional: Hypers* 3 sets

My arms are totally looking forward to this tomorrow...especially tri's 

Very Nice 

Edited!

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 16, 2003)

And how do you propose I do negative only chest presses? lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> And how do you propose I do negative only chest presses? lol



Body Master and some other "machine"s have a kick bar, and you just kick it up....otherwise you will have to have ehlp on the positives......tempo is 1-0-10, reps 3-5


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 16, 2003)

We have a kick bar....but it doesn't bring it far enough forward. I guess I could use the hydraulic machine but I wouldn't be able to superset because they're downstairs.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 16, 2003)

Kick hard and push at the same time, usually works! 

Were the W/O changes OK? 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 16, 2003)

Yep


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 16, 2003)

Now that I've hit 6 litres I freaking thirsty as hell lol....can I have a glass of diet coke?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 16, 2003)

HFN! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 16, 2003)

C'mon...half a glass?  It's caffeine free?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 16, 2003)

What PART of NO, don't you understand???   

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 16, 2003)




----------



## w8lifter (Feb 16, 2003)

What about some diluted crystal lite?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_



I hope one of them has chap stick or lip gloss! LOL


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 16, 2003)

I have lots of that


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> What about some diluted crystal lite?



What flavour? And Very diluted......you'll be up again 

Need a Body Report in the morning w/BW 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 16, 2003)

K 

I dunno yet...it's red if that helps ...I didn't buy it


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 16, 2003)

Very Dilute then, very very dilute! 

Remember what I said about Lemon being diuretic? 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 16, 2003)

Raspberry Ice....glad it's not strawberry...that kind makes my throat hurt


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 16, 2003)

Yeah?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 16, 2003)

I'd keep it under a pint and do it soon......

We need to lose dairy you know.....this week, no cream, no nuts (in anyway...I saw the "lick the knife" comment) 

Next week, you can have both back in very small quantities...K? 
I'd like you back to 1750-1850 cals, 6 meals w/carb-ups. Opinions? 

Of course I'm expecting a vascular 118 by Sunday for you....you do know the veins mean you are leaner? And since you are heavier, that means more LBM 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 16, 2003)

No cream since when?  What about my decaf coffee that I tried to give up and couldn't? 

Ok...I can do 6 meals w/ carb ups....but I miss apples 

118 eh?  I'm 123 right now....and holding water...sucks


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 16, 2003)

Just since this week...go w/it please?

We can add one apple a day in a week.....no problem...we have lot's of time and a 'Perfect Angel!" carrying out the plan 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> 
> 118 eh?  I'm 123 right now....and holding water...sucks



You'll be 121.5 in the morning


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 16, 2003)

So no coffee tomorrow? 

Yeah right...I'm so not a perfect angel, lol


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> You'll be 121.5 in the morning




Are we betting?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 16, 2003)

And it seems you have forgotton how it is to "drop water" 

We want to follow your BW everyday this week! 


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 16, 2003)

You don't pay on your bets..otherwise I would! 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 16, 2003)

What's the finger for?  lol 

Ok...BW every day


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 16, 2003)




----------



## w8lifter (Feb 16, 2003)

Can my last meal have cream?  ...since I'm not having it all week


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 16, 2003)

If you mean now...Yes, get it out of your system....pour it on! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 16, 2003)

*spoiledbrat?*

K...be right back


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 16, 2003)

Yes, you are!  I swear! :worthit!:

K...just here watching TV with the fam, SoP is editing a cool movie he made today, Mrs. Pain is reading during the commercials next to me, just one big happy family! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 16, 2003)

That's not right at all....mmafiter used all the cream


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Yes, you are!  I swear! :worthit!!!!!!!!:
> 
> DP



Edited


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> That's not right at all....mmafiter used all the cream



 




DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 16, 2003)

That's NOT funny...stop laughing!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 16, 2003)

The  was for the edit! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 16, 2003)

Ok...I'm still thirsty...gonna be up all night


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 16, 2003)

See...this is why I don't wear ponytails...gives me headaches!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 16, 2003)

Stop drinking...this must be like the first day you really hit your water LOL

...and you don't sound tired, but I have to go soon...

What's your day like tomorrow?

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> See...this is why I don't wear ponytails...gives me headaches!



What does that have to do w/anything....LOL 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 16, 2003)

Nothing  but I just had to bitch about it and take it out LOL

I've hit 7 litres 

Um...busy, working all day and some of the evening too.

Tired, but I have lots of reading/research to do.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 16, 2003)

7 L  means Multi-Mins you know? 

Now you have to stay at 'this" level 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 16, 2003)

Yes...I thought of that...and was afraid of that. It probably won't happen. I was relatively un-busy today....tomorrow's another story


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 16, 2003)

You'll have to try.....

What'cha reading/researching? 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 16, 2003)

About the heart, hip pain, & carpal tunnel.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 16, 2003)

You go girl 

I 've got some hip Pain 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 16, 2003)

I'm sure you do LOL


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 16, 2003)

Ok...I'm going to bed now  

GNA


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 16, 2003)

GNL 

A


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 17, 2003)

Body Report

122

From the hip up......good....lean but still soft. Lower body ick.

And bloated from drinking so much water.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Body Report
> 
> 122
> ...



GML 

121.5 was close, the bloat will leave today.....

DP

Believe it or not...the Ephedrine may be hurting


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 17, 2003)

I haven't been taking it  I keep forgetting or don't have the time so it's pointless.

Off to fucking pee again.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 17, 2003)

GML 

It's a Holiday here....No school....Mrs. Pain is gonna stay home

I wasn't kidding about the hip Pain...I'm gonna try to talk mypartners into Chest today instead of Legs,,,cuz I can't W/O tomorrow


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 17, 2003)

GML 


Or Maybe I'll just go early and do both...that means I gotta eat NOW! 

I must have crucified my arms, They started moaningyesterday and last night, Paris called me a Smurf, and Pancho called me a Pussy (I asked him to, to gather Chi for a heavy set...lol)


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 17, 2003)

Sorry....GM 

What's wrong?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 17, 2003)

Damn that is a long Urination....

I could have made breakfast.....

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 17, 2003)

Do you mean with the Hip..or my life? 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 17, 2003)

It's a lot of fuking water 

BTW...how much water today? just 6?


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 17, 2003)

Well...w/ your hip....but now, what's wrong w/ your life


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 17, 2003)

Yeah, we can go back down to 6...I need you to pace me, I want to do 6 too....almost at 1 L 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 17, 2003)

WTF...are you going back to edit or am I missing posts....you can't type that fast


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 17, 2003)

So you're a "pussy" who needs to get 6 litres......ok


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 17, 2003)

I had so lower back instability for about 2 weeks....I was fine until that reachig over spot.....I didn't tell you how bad it was, but I endured the Pain through the spot..and then hit the floor, flat on my back...it has been funky since......sometimes OK, sometimes shooting Pain on any wrong move...typical SI (L4/L5 impingment) 

AS for my life...everytime I feel this way, life throws a few lessons from others that have it much worse....then it is "No Big Deal"...in that perspective, my life is pretty damn good...I think I just want to fell 100%, hell, I'd take 90%   and can't remember what that feels like!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> WTF...are you going back to edit or am I missing posts....you can't type that fast



LMAO 

I sometimes start the next one in anticipation LOL


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> So you're a "pussy" who needs to get 6 litres......ok




I didn't tell you, "Small Fry Bladder Girl" what kind of Smurf she called me..and I won't be! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 17, 2003)

A smurf is a smurf 

SO...are ya gonna take it easy?.......*taps foot*


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 17, 2003)

This was a Bad Smurf, she knows how to push my buttons.....got me thru the 130 pound one arm cable preacher curls.....

What's easy?  I'm thinking about splitting Hamms out today, going early and pounding chest, they'll show up about the time I need a spot.....lol

Then Thursday.....I can squat at the other gym....cuz TG knows how to spot me...if I even go that heavy...

I was talking to Paris about holding a "Spotting Clinic" because of all the lame spotting I see, and those that come to me and say that they would go heavier, if their partner(s) ONLY KNEW how to spot! 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 17, 2003)

Trying a "New" breakfast to help with the water today....have to be naked tomorrow (woman Doctor (small nice finger).....lol)

Instead of eggs, salsa and chicken...I had 6 white plus 3 whole eggs (jumbo's..and it's like huge) and a GF 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 17, 2003)

Yep....I wouldn't trust Mel w/ spotting me 

I'm leaving early today


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 17, 2003)

WTF...do ya have a typist there or something? 

Finger eh?....don't think I wanna know


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 17, 2003)

We'll both go then...

Did you weigh yourself before you pee'd? 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> WTF...do ya have a typist there or something?



No, what'cha doing......getting kids ready, showering, getting dressed, making meals, surely you can reply faster?  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 17, 2003)

No...after I peed.


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 17, 2003)

All that and last minute reading.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 17, 2003)

Wondering what all the reading is for?

I hope your not reading off some other  boards 



DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 17, 2003)

Clients


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 17, 2003)

What kind of Heart problem...and I thought you turned the client w/the SI problem over? 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 17, 2003)

No...I still have him...not on boards...journals ...and stop editing! lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 17, 2003)

OK...I'm "Officially" sick of eggs right now! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 17, 2003)

No heart problem...he just has a million fucking questions...I'm just reviewing


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 17, 2003)

lmao!


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 17, 2003)

Ok...I gotta go 

SYS...have a good day...I'm gonna be busy, but here in the afternoon after my workout


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 17, 2003)

Almost done my second litre


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> No...I still have him...not on boards...journals ...and stop editing! lol



Unless you have a 3-way hip machince...stand him againt a wall and put a 25 pound plate on his knee and have him raise it to paralllel or slightly above 10-12 per side X 2-3 sets

...then w8'd side bends, opposite hand behind head, other elbow goes str8 in a sideways plane toward floor and contract, other side stretches...

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Almost done my second litre



Crap....I'm behind....w8...I'm 2 hours ahead....LOL

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Ok...I gotta go
> 
> SYS...have a good day...I'm gonna be busy, but here in the afternoon after my workout



Have a gr8 day and W/O.......

I'll be around most of the day.......

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 17, 2003)

Ok...thanks...going  SYS


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 17, 2003)

Ok...so no carbs and no rest doesn't really make for a great workout, lol.   And it was client, eat, workout, client, cardio....so it was a little broken up.....so glad when I hit the tanning bed.

Look a lot better after cardio and tanning 

*Flat Smith Press, w8 per side* 20/12, 25/10, 30/10, 30/8....could have done more w8 I think, but that pressing really killed my elbow.
*WG Pulldown* 90/12, 95/10, 85/12, 87.5/10....90 RI

*Swiss ball one arm press* 25/12, 30/8, 30/8
*Bent over smith row, w8 per side* 25/12, 35/10, 45/8...120 RI

*Seated Cable Row* 90/12, .....I have no idea what w8/reps I did?
*Standing Middle Cable Fly* 20/12, 30/10, 30/8...120 RI

*DB Pullover* 30/12 x 3
*Straight Arm Pulldown* 60/12 x 2, 65/10

*Back extension* 25/13 x 2, 25/11

*Eceentric only chest press*  ...I didn't count reps and don't know the w8 since it was the keiser (air pressure).....got up to 105 if that helps ya any, lol.


I could eat a fucking cow right now.

No veggies and no time to go get any.


cardio

15 minutes on recumbent

10 on elliptical


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 17, 2003)

And I can't remember if I've had 3 litres or 4?


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 17, 2003)

The darker I get the more noticeable my birth mark is


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 17, 2003)

I've decided that I've had 4 litres, lol....so working on my fifth right now.

I haven't heard back from the photographer yet...sent him an email on friday


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 17, 2003)

I say: you're at 3.5 L....you had a good W/O. watch your Birthmark, call  the Photographer,


...and don't dare ask me  about the L/C marshmellows (or the cocoa crispy treats I just made), the Pizzelle Waffle cookies (hard sweet 2 C), or the choc coated waffle cookies, cuz I won't tell you nuttin'!  

Busy as hell here!   (this took 20 minutes)


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 17, 2003)

Me too....on my way out the door after I eat


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 17, 2003)

I have to make more orders and we are still unpacking L/C shit....back when I can

Have a good "rest of day" 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 17, 2003)

oh...and at 3 L 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 17, 2003)

You too


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 17, 2003)

edited workout to include cardio


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 17, 2003)

*Meal 1*

6 egg whites
2 yolks
2 tbsp salsa
couple of bites of tuna mixed w/ mayo

*Meal 2*

1.5 srving protein
2 tsp flax

*Meal 3*

1 can tuna
1.5 tsp flax
couple of bites of tuna mixed w/ mayo
1.5 cups veggies cooked in oil

*Meal 4*

4 oz steak

*Meal 5*

4 oz chicken
salad w/ O&V

*Meal 6*

4 strawberries
1.3 srving protein
2 tsp CO
veggies w/ O&V

Total:   1558    
Fat: 75  676  44% 
  Sat: 20  182  12% 
  Poly: 24  214  14% 
  Mono: 18  159  10% 
Carbs: 11  45  3% 
  Fiber: 0  0  0% 
Protein: 206  822  53% 
Alcohol: 0  0  0% 




i've totally lost count of my water.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 17, 2003)

One would think you might want to "avoid" tuna for a few days 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 17, 2003)

LOL...I know but you want 35P and one can of tuna only has 30 and 6 egg whites & 2 yolks only has 30...I gotta make the difference up w/ something


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 17, 2003)

Have a good day?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 17, 2003)

Changing back to 10 posts a thread....is the server slow or do I need to reboot?

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 17, 2003)

Sites fine for me


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> LOL...I know but you want 35P and one can of tuna only has 30 and 6 egg whites & 2 yolks only has 30...I gotta make the difference up w/ something



you know what....30 P is fine 

Yes, decent day, thanks...and you 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 17, 2003)

But loooooonnnnnngg, very looooonnnnng! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 17, 2003)

Same here.....long 

I'm tired, and no carbs is kicking my ass.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 17, 2003)

Want to work on your W/O and call it early......


But first...here is a laugh.....we brought the big POS puter home, and Mrs. Pain tried to put a floopy in it to move some files......LOL...it was full of dust....she had to vacuum it! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 17, 2003)

LOL....that's sad  

Ok? What's my workout tomorrow? I so need rest?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 17, 2003)

You're making me feel guilty about wanting you to do legs, maybe that should be your day off?  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> You're making me feel guilty about wanting you to do legs, maybe that should be your day off?
> 
> DP




Ok  ......can't take it back now, I quoted you 

I shouldn't do legs anyway?

I could do just cardio?

I really do need a rest day....haven't had one at all?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 17, 2003)

I can edit the shit out of that and you know it....LOL

OK...rest it is...cardio is ok, only if you think it is helping...I'm serious LEah.......

OT

TG sold her house  (all cash) and is moving to Phoenix......I'm auditioning "Tricia" for part-time partner, trained her for a while today.....


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 17, 2003)

I've been looking for this......

http://www.ironmagazine.com/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=18

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 17, 2003)

IS that good or bad?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 17, 2003)

Is what?


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 17, 2003)

I'm gonna give all our articles to my clients k?


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 17, 2003)

TG


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I'm gonna give all our articles to my clients k?



K

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 17, 2003)

I need like a loooonnnng full body massage........I hurt everywhere


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 17, 2003)

Well, we only train 2-3 times a month now....so that part I won't miss.  It's the 4-5 years of History, progress, knowing how to deal w/each other in the gym.

Tricia, mom of 3, 30-31, is far genetically superior to TG, and to most (she actually reminds me of the ROSE, or I wouldn't waste my time).....she has the total X figure, 100% Meso......just doesn't have a clue.

I dunno......it's all to weird right now...

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 17, 2003)

I'm sure you'll kick her ass


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I need like a loooonnnng full body massage........I hurt everywhere



Mmafiter will probably work for Detour bars! LOL 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 17, 2003)

I know  He's leaving for work now though....he already offered earlier, my own fault for not taking it


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I'm sure you'll kick her ass



After today...her ass will be to sore to kick, but that's the biggest and only worry..."does she have the Drive and the Heart? " 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 17, 2003)

I guess you'll see


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I know  He's leaving for work now though....he already offered earlier, my own fault for not taking it



I almost made that mistake at a race once......they were offering free massages during the race (24 hour track run)....but I wanted to turn in a qualifying time for the Western States 100 (you had to do 50 miles in 10 hours) So they were packing up right when I made 50...and I talked one guy into staying (interesting story there too)

One of the best massages I have ever received.......got me back on the track with a lot less Pain

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 17, 2003)

I've never had a professional massage before


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 17, 2003)

Nice Avi Leah... 

Professional doesn't ensure a good massage...look at PT's...lol


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 17, 2003)

Yeah...I know that, lol


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 17, 2003)

Ok 

...and thanks


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 17, 2003)

She has a lot of your genetics......I can't describe how...she is just a softer version of your basic shape....maybe 17-19% BF, Slightly taller....maybe 1 inch...it's all kind of weird


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 17, 2003)

Cool 

Why weird?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 17, 2003)

First w4 and now her....I'm attracting some interesting looking partners....


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 17, 2003)

Reading that article that my editor published.....that was from May (actually way before that)



> (Experiment)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 17, 2003)

Um....whatcha talking about?


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 17, 2003)

Alright....you keep that up and I'm gonna start thinking YOU have ADD!


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 17, 2003)

WTF are you doing? LMAO!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 17, 2003)

http://www.ironmagazine.com/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=18

Didn't you submit that as your article for the month....LOL


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 17, 2003)

> As you can see, there???s no real secrets- just persistence and consistency!



DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 17, 2003)

I dunno


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 17, 2003)

OMG! WTF are you doing? lol.

Are you trying to tell me something? 

I've been more consistent this past 3 days than I have since I started cutting


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I've been more consistent this past 3 days than I have since I started cutting





> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I've been more consistent this past 3 days than I have since I started cutting





> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I've been more consistent this past 3 days than I have since I started cutting





> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I've been more consistent this past 3 days than I have since I started cutting





> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I've been more consistent this past 3 days than I have since I started cutting



Wow, 3 whole days!


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 17, 2003)

Are you drunk?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I dunno



That was before the FLP (Fat Lose Primer) "D


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Are you drunk?



Ummm.......no, but I could be..so thirsty LOL  

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Are you drunk?



Is your avi "looking" at me?  

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 17, 2003)

What esle are you doing?


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 17, 2003)

Yes. And it's saying "WTF are you on?" lol


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> What esle are you doing?




Trying to figure out what the hell you're doing!


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 17, 2003)

I'm also looking at pictures.


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 17, 2003)

I was trying to figure out why the fuq you were being weird.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 17, 2003)

Goofy not weird...ok...I'm calm now.......

What pictures?


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 17, 2003)

K


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 17, 2003)

Just going through my puter files


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 17, 2003)

Meal 4 PWO 

3 glasses of wine/diet tonic


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 17, 2003)




----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 17, 2003)

Was that in the update here?


OK...I guess I'm still weird 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 17, 2003)

I haven't had alcohol?

I'm updating my meals now


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 17, 2003)

That was from yesterday....LOL

K...then Bed-Bye 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 17, 2003)

Updated....

I'm going to bed


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 17, 2003)

Saturday.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 17, 2003)

Meals look good!

BW in the morning? 

GNL  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 17, 2003)

Okay

GNA


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Saturday.



Oh...it's all a fucking blurr....lol


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 17, 2003)

GN


----------



## tigress (Feb 18, 2003)

I love your new avatar! Sexy!


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 18, 2003)

Thanks Nat


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 18, 2003)

GML 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 18, 2003)

GM 

BW = 122 

Bloated and icky feeling


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 18, 2003)

That doesn't make sense, not w/the drop in carbs and water.....is it "that time?" 


DP

Rob is at the upper limit of P for his BW...if he is not drinking 4-6 L..that is a Big Mistake....


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 18, 2003)

I would take the day completely off.....there is nothing that one cardio session can do except make you more tired? 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 18, 2003)

Yes it's that time...but I think the veggies have something to do w/ it too


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 18, 2003)

Okay....I'll take the day off 

He's not btw...only 2  I keep telling him....I can't do much more than nag 

I wanted to ask about something?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 18, 2003)

I still think you will be 118 on Sunday.....and why I'm taking away most of the fiber.....Thur-Sun

Coffee does that to me, so does cheese...go figure 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Okay....I'll take the day off
> 
> He's not btw...only 2  I keep telling him....I can't do much more than nag



Show him that Kidney stone link..?

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 18, 2003)

I know...it will suck.


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 18, 2003)

First one I can ask here, second one is private.

I'm wondering if he should go for a spike post workout...w/ slow burning carbs, but no fat? I can't afford for him to eat much more food than he is, lol....and he needs a change somehow? What do you suggest?


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 18, 2003)

K...the other can w8


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 18, 2003)

What we do with Dr. J because of his metabolism.....we make him drink a shake, P and water only PWO and then eat1 hour later....

now that he is cutting....and too fat..I want him to stop, but WARLORD doesn't.....back to what I told you about serving 2 masters LOL

DP

So yes....but trim his P in other places.....the creatine will kick in soon....he will be mid 180's


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 18, 2003)

Ok...we'll try that and see if that helps 

Thanks


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 18, 2003)

*1.5 litres*


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Ok...we'll try that and see if that helps
> 
> Thanks



And MORE water is a MUST! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 18, 2003)

I know!  <----- That's for Rob


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 18, 2003)

Well..."Stick it"......in his Journal! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 18, 2003)

LOL....he knows


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 18, 2003)

Ok...this was so funny...I had to share it

Here is a list of ailments:  





Related Topics: 

Athletes Foot
Back Protection
Balanitis
Baldness
Colorectal Cancer
Cystitis
Depression
Divorce
Enlarged Prostate
Epididymitis
Fatherhood
Fatigue
Fitness
Heart Attack
Heart Disease
Hernias
Hydrocele
Hypertension
Impotence
Infertility
Jock Itch
Lung Cancer
Marriage
Menopause
Nutrition
Penis Cancer
Penis Curvature
Prostate Cancer
Prostatitis
Self Exam
Self-Image
Skin Cancer
Smoking
Snoring
Sports Injury
STD
Sterilization
Stress
Substance Abuse
Testicular Cancer
Testicular Injury
Testicular Torsion
Ulcers
Urethritis
Urinary Incontinence
Urologist
Varicocele
Weight Control 

Tell me why "Marriage" is in there?  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 18, 2003)

LMFAO!!!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 18, 2003)

http://www.plainsense.com/Health/Mens/marriage.html


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> http://www.plainsense.com/Health/Mens/marriage.html






> THE IMPORTANCE OF QUALITY TIME
> 
> Part of what nurtured the love between you and your spouse before you went to the altar was the special time you spent eating out, seeing movies and spending quality time alone together. This quality time is especially important if you have children at home or if you have demanding careers. Make time for regular quality time together, whether it's once a week or once a month.



= Surprise


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 18, 2003)

Yes...searching that now


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Make time for regular quality time together, whether it's once a week or once a month.



That's a little weak.....Hey. Yo, Mrs. Pain...can you pencil me in for a week from Friday....lol  

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 18, 2003)

There is one more thing..... I didn't mention


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 18, 2003)

That's funny! LOL

I have to go....kinda in and out all day. Hope you have a good day 

SYS


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 18, 2003)

Sorry...gotta go...when I get back 

SYS


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 18, 2003)

SYS   Have a good day! 

Thanks....



Off early 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 18, 2003)

OMG...I just made the best meal....veggies stirfried in butter & garlic w/ a couple slivered almonds thrown in  (just a couple...less than a tbsp  ) w/ steak 

I'm at 3 litres (just finishing)....no confusion, I'm writing it on my hand


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 18, 2003)

So glad for rest today btw


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 18, 2003)

NSCA is having a conference in Vegas...I'd so kill to go  lol


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 18, 2003)

*Meal 1* 

6 egg whites
2 yolks
2 tbsp salsa

*Meal 2*

4 oz steak
1.5 cups veggies cooked in butter

*Meal 3*

1.5 srving protein
1/2 tbsp CO
4 strawberries

*Meal 4*

4 oz chicken
veggies w/ O&V

*Meal 5*

1.5 srving protein
1 tsp flax
1.5 cups veggies cooked in butter

*Meal 6*

1 scoop protein
1/2 tbsp cream
1 whole egg
5 strawberries
1 tbsp peanut butter

2/3 cup steel cut oats
1/2 tbsp cream

*Water = * 6 litres


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 18, 2003)

I NEED a new desk


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> OMG...I just made the best meal....veggies stirfried in butter & garlic w/ a couple slivered almonds thrown in  (just a couple...less than a tbsp  ) w/ steak
> 
> I'm at 3 litres (just finishing)....no confusion, I'm writing it on my hand




Now who is being freaky.....om your hand...lol, so no more "Senior Moments?" 

NO NUTS! 

Vegas is a gr8 place for conferences....we have a major trade show there in June/July.....

OT

I just had a really cool physical with my Doctor....we ware gonna try T3 for a month and then retest, (my TSH was high so is my fatigue, physical and mental)...I guess...every BB's dream, especially since she dosed it for BW......maybe I'll do away with napping? 


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I NEED a new desk



I know how to make one out of two filing cabinets and kitchen counter stock (formica)

OT

and she had to ask me if I took EPO because my Hemoglobin was so high.....kind of a compliment that your blood looks like you take drugs even though you don't ...LOL

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> I know how to make one out of two filing cabinets and kitchen counter stock (formica)
> 
> *So do I....it's not hard *
> ...


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> 
> 
> NO NUTS!
> ...


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 18, 2003)

Crap...this puters "idle" time has to be reset...I got bumped 

EPO creat8s more red blood cells..you have heard of "blood doping"..very big in the running/cycling community, probably why I have better cardio vascular conditoning from just w8's than do those around me doing cardio.


I haven't decided on the T3 long term....cuz like hormones, it curtails your endogenous production a bit...I did try 25 mcgs years ago for a psychiatric (yes me) problem..and I only noticed it for a few days.....and I can correct some of the problems, "Naturally"......it's just interesting how the thyroid is like the "Master Controller" of the mind and body......

DP

p.s  My Doctor is progressive...any other would have just said you are hypothyroid and placed me on T4 which is really ineffective, for life


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 18, 2003)

It may not kill you....but it's part of the "Discipline Training" 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 18, 2003)

Yeah...that is very cool 

Did you change puters already?


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> It may not kill you....but it's part of the "Discipline Training"
> 
> DP




 I'm disciplined when I need to be 

4 bloody litres at 1:30 pm!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 18, 2003)

2.5 L here.....

*"You should want to be! "*

What is cool, DP  "Super Jock?" lol....unfortunately high EPO.....is also an indication of stroke.....I'm assuming in unfit men.....

Are you OK with the idea of me taking T3?  It's not like I'm doing it recreationally?

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 18, 2003)

The thyroid 

Yeah...whatever you need


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 18, 2003)

Some smilies are loading...and some are not...I hate that! LOL 

DP

and yes...different puter.....2 X as fast, but not like cable


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 18, 2003)

Tell me what you see


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 18, 2003)

First one is missing, then

you pee'd
you flailed
ADD
SGG
Your looking at me
you wished you'd W/O'd
Dentist
hand in socket again


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 18, 2003)

lmao! Check out nutrition


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> 
> Tell me what you see



I think the D's and P's aren't working....

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 18, 2003)

D's & P's always work....but they do nap once in a while


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 18, 2003)

Funny ...I knew that was a gimme, or gimyou in this case.....whatever is at the end of your sentence, is "napping" btw...

That was funny...it there an IP reverse directory somewhere? 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 18, 2003)

No...I don't think so  lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 18, 2003)

Oh....and the "moving smilies"....well they ain't movin'  

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> No...I don't think so  lol



Hit me as an Alias shit disturber at first! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 18, 2003)

I don't know...I don't get around anymore  I'm outta the loop


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 18, 2003)

I like you this way.....more focus!  


Is that a problem?

D's and P's are back 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 18, 2003)

No


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 18, 2003)

I really should do some orders payroll, unpack today's shit...so I can eat at 1-1:30 MT

I'm so lucky, the Radio dudes have been bringing me lunch on Tuesday/Wednesday for the last few weeks....BK double chicken broilers.....kind of salty...I have to recook them and blot some extra fat out.....lol

I'll be back then, if you are here, please remind me to take eggs home or I'm screwed for breakfast......and I want to make crepes tonight....lol


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 18, 2003)

Take eggs home or you'll be screwed for breakfast 

SYS 

BK?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 18, 2003)

No buns....and I'm sick of tuna...a feeling you will soon experince..... 

OK..caught up---  SYS 

DP


----------



## mmafiter (Feb 18, 2003)

w8lifter....it is my professional opinion, that you need to increase your sexually developed protien intake. I just happen to have a rich supply of this secondary protien source "on tap". 

Let me know if you want to take your training to the next level by tapping into this wonderful bounty.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 18, 2003)

Leah....I think you should take Mmafiter up on his "most generous" offer.  Remember the massage you turned down and wished your hadn't....same thing but on a "Larger Scale" 

I took a different tact...after explaining to Mrs. Pain, that me going w/o would be like her not eating....I mean....come on, how long can she go...a few hours? Then I explained it boosted her immune system, was good for the economy, would stop wars...etc

Finally today I asked the Doctor as she telling me how to fix something, I asked for a prescription for sex 2-3 times a day, telling her that would fix EVERYTHING.....don't know why she laughed so hard......said something about auto-something or other and then proceeded to ignore the ailment...


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 18, 2003)

Yeah funny


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 18, 2003)

GGGGGGGGGRRRRRRRRRRR My shoot is fucking cancelled....or postponed I should say


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> GGGGGGGGGRRRRRRRRRRR My shoot is fucking cancelled....or postponed I should say




hey....can I have carbs or nuts or something now?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> hey....can I have carbs or nuts or something now?



But tomorrow is 8 L day in your honour 

Can I/we destroy your legs? 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 18, 2003)

*sigh* .....yeeessss

But I'll need carbs for it  

....and was gonna say maybe take the 10L down/out?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 18, 2003)

You're 123 and "icky"...I think NOT!  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 18, 2003)

And....not to complain or nuthin' but ....the little hammy workout I did last?....well, the middle of my quads were sore  Hammy's not so much, lol.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> *sigh* .....yeeessss
> 
> But I'll need carbs for it
> ...



K 

3 Servings of mmafiter........or

How about some nuts with you next meal?


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 18, 2003)

GGGGGGGGGGGGRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> K
> 
> 3 Servings of mmafiter........or
> ...




LOL! You can't "prescribe" mmafiter!!! lmao.


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 18, 2003)

Rob just came in and punched me....once from him for his leg workout...and once from his partner, lmao.....he's hobbling about


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> LOL! You can't "prescribe" mmafiter!!! lmao.



Fuck Yeah I can...I'm a Doctor! LOL

OK Ms I wish I had a flat Tummy....what'cha want? 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Rob just came in and punched me....once from him for his leg workout...and once from his partner, lmao.....he's hobbling about




Tell him you're about to suffer....... 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Fuck Yeah I can...I'm a Doctor! LOL
> 
> OK Ms I wish I had a flat Tummy....what'cha want?
> ...




LMFAO! I can't think of anything that I want 

How bout 1 tbsp cream/strawberries w/protein so I can make a little cake and a couple cashews?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 18, 2003)

Deal....

Make a frosting for it: Butter, splash of cream, different colour PP...and write:

"Perfect Angel" on it! 



brb


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 18, 2003)

Okay


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 18, 2003)

So...we gonna do legs then?


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 18, 2003)

And my new meal plan?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 18, 2003)

Are we Aborting, or going for progress pics? 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 18, 2003)

Well....I look like shit right now anyway. But you said the new plan was gonna be 6 meals w/ carb ups...so I could just do my carb up tomorrow night as planned, keep my water up (  ) and take pics on the morning of my _next_ carb up...on the weekend?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 18, 2003)

GMTA alike....but I want oats tonight, before the 8 L..and then deplete...K, Pic's on Saturday and new plan in place friday night for post pics? 



DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 18, 2003)

Oats tonight? K...just tell me what I'm eating next meal, lol?


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 18, 2003)

K...did you have something in mind for legs or can I do it and you revise/approve?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 18, 2003)

I've been working on it...Nice try 

Last meal oats, and a fruit, 1 T of......dare I say some nut butter that shouldn't be in the house 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 18, 2003)

I said  deal on the cake btw


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 18, 2003)

Okay.... It's like a cheat meal almost


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 18, 2003)

*Noodles*

We have done this quite a few times

* W/U *

L/E
L/C
L/P

1 set of squats holding the EZ curl bar above your head, full extension 10-12 reps

* 1 *  Swiss ball squats againt wall, as deep as possible. 3 sets....205.....8 reps. 90 sec RI

* 2 * Smith Squats......legs well forward or the bar, toes out, shoulder width or widers 3 sets 10, 8, 6 90-120 sec RI

* 3 *  1 and 1/4 Back Squats, 3 sets 10, 6, 6 120-150 RI

* 4 *  Front squats, 3 sets X 8 reps 120 RI *Hush!*

* 5 * DB squats, 3 sets, w8's touch the floor for a split second. 3 sets 8, 10, 12  120 sec RI

* 6a *  BB SLDL 4 sets, 8, 8, 6  6...0 RI
* 6b *  Sumo DL same w8, hard squeeze on hams, 4 X 8,  120-150 sec RI

* 7a * Lying L/C 4 X 12, last rep TUT...0 sec RI
* 7b * DB SLDL's, 4 sets, use straps 120 sec RI

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 18, 2003)

Are you insane???? 

and WTf is noodles? 

How do you do DB squats? Where do you hold the DB's?

And I don't think I should do the Sumo DL's cause my leg is just starting to feel better and I don't want to fuck it up?


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 18, 2003)

Noodles = my legs


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 18, 2003)

Anything else?  Did you delete w8.8's motivational lesson...I can't find it?

Noodles are what you will be calling your legs...lol

You hold them at your sides...they come a tiny bit forward as you descend, and what do you want to do in place of the Sumo's?

I'm not answring the Insane question 

But you did say I could "kill em" 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 18, 2003)

I don't think you need to put anything place of the sumo's


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 18, 2003)

oooh. let's add sissy squats.....  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 18, 2003)

no...I'm not doing sissy squats...........how 'bout nothing?

hacks are the only fuking thing you don't have there yet!


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 18, 2003)

I hate front squats!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 18, 2003)

Hacks are too easy....OK, I had already thought of putting them there

DO IT! 

DP

Should we delete the BB's are gay thread?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I hate front squats!



Didn't you see the pre-emptive  * HUSH!*


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Anything else?  Did you delete w8.8's motivational lesson...I can't find it?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 18, 2003)

Yes I saw it!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 18, 2003)

ADD = One question per post eh?


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 18, 2003)

I don't need the "motivational thingy" .....I hate that thing.

I closed it.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Yes I saw it!



Then

HUSH! 


mmafiter, does she have an "off" switch?" 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 18, 2003)

No 

I'm hungry already


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I don't need the "motivational thingy" .....I hate that thing.
> 
> I closed it.



you suck...I have Lesson 2 ready! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 18, 2003)

lmao....No! I don't!


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Then
> 
> HUSH!
> ...




He said "I wish"


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> No
> 
> I'm hungry already



Too Bad , you 8, you w8..


No 'switch' or no Hush? 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 18, 2003)

No switch AND no hush 

You don't really want me to do that workout do you? lol


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Stuck, "ICK" below the waist, what's the difference?
> 
> 
> DP




I'm not stuck! My "ick" is temporary!


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 18, 2003)

How much oats tonight? I only have steel cut oats...it's twice the carbs of regular oats....so if you wanted me to have 1 cup I should only have 1/2?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> No switch AND no hush
> 
> You don't really want me to do that workout do you? lol



Yes...I do  


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I'm not stuck! My "ick" is temporary!



I know...I don't want you to chew gum lease:

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> I know...I don't want you to chew gum lease:
> 
> DP




GGGGRRRRRR


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> How much oats tonight? I only have steel cut oats...it's twice the carbs of regular oats....so if you wanted me to have 1 cup I should only have 1/2?



2/3 to 3/4, more w/berrries, less w/apple.......wish you had that syrup...lol

I have to go cook, a spicy ginger tofu stirfry for them...added chicken in mine


bbs


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 18, 2003)

Was that cardio post too conceited...I should take that down huh?


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 18, 2003)

No I think it was alright....it does depend on your goals, that was just relating experience IMO....but if _you _ think so? .....


Rob wants the puter before he goes to work...I've been hogging it all night...SYS


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 18, 2003)

K...SYS 

I hope Rob doesn't mind that I prescibed him 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 18, 2003)

No I don't think he minded, lol 

SYS


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 18, 2003)

Sorry...but I'll be back in an hour?  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 18, 2003)

Either I don't remember what I had for meal 4 or I only had 5 meals


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 18, 2003)

Ok...GN then...I don't think I'll be here then


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Either I don't remember what I had for meal 4 or I only had 5 meals



Check your hand? 

Don't forget to Carb please :d


I left something at lw....

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 18, 2003)

GNL  

I hope you can stay, but I understand

bbs


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 18, 2003)

Check my hand?

GN if I'm gone


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 18, 2003)

You wrote your meals on your hand earlier......lol 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 18, 2003)

No...just my water....I remember what I had


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 18, 2003)

I need a killer ab workout for my client tomorrow


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 18, 2003)

What level?

Start one, almost done and I will edit it! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 18, 2003)

Well...beginner I guess 

I was thinking 

MB double Crunch

Swiss Ball crunch

SB Oblique Crunch

 ????


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 18, 2003)

That works.......2-3 sets

I usually just demo a 1/4 up or lying leg up chrunch, SB crunch, DB or cable side bends (unless thick waisted), and  reverse Crunch or V-up?  2-3 sets each......12-15 reps

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 18, 2003)

Yep....sounds good


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 18, 2003)

I saw Rob's Leg program....I think you owe it to him to kick your own ass tomorrow! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 18, 2003)

lmfao! Was it good?  

I'll kick my ass on legs...I'm not scared of legs 

I told him he didn't have to do the 25-rep squats every time


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 18, 2003)

Hey W8.  Sorry to clutter your  thread with this.  But I wanted to say that I appreciate your sentiments to stay.  You'll no doubt understand why I won't since, not only do I not have PM access, but now your beloved leader has closed my journal.  And without deleting or editing any of my posts, yet.  So for now, you can see how "offensive" I was, that my journal should be closed.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 18, 2003)

That was fucking excellent! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Hey W8.  Sorry to clutter your  thread with this.  But I wanted to say that I appreciate your sentiments to stay.  You'll no doubt understand why I won't since, not only do I not have PM access, but now your beloved leader has closed my journal.  And without deleting or editing any of my posts, yet.  So for now, you can see how "offensive" I was, that my journal should be closed.




I'm sorry TP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 18, 2003)

That was a bad article? lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 18, 2003)

TP.....I'm remanining as neutral as possible on this matter....not knowing allof the facts.

I am sorry to see you go, and have appreciated your pressence.

What I'd like to say however is.....and I don't know if you think it is worth the effort.....but if a diplimatic solution can be found.....it should be sought! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 18, 2003)

Sorry...OT....does this mean I can have coffee in the morning now?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 18, 2003)

Yes....but no CREAM....j/k

Leah...are we on track? 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 18, 2003)

Hell yeah we're on track 

You'll see in the pics


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 18, 2003)

That made me smile 

So you like what I'll see......lol?


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 18, 2003)

It was really hard to ignore that post

129 P 18 C 60 F 1128 calories


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 18, 2003)

Yes....you'll like what I see


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 18, 2003)

Ok...I'm going to bed?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 18, 2003)

GNL  

A


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 18, 2003)

K...GNA


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> It was really hard to ignore that post
> 
> 129 P 18 C 60 F 1128 calories




Don't even think about it!


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 19, 2003)

Body Report

BW = 121 and much better


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 19, 2003)

M&J want me to write a bio for the website  lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> M&J want me to write a bio for the website  lol



GML 

Don't you have like 3 of those? 

(yours or theirs?)

Good report! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 19, 2003)

I've done them before but I never like them when I'm done, lol. So I always re-do them when people ask  (mine)


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 19, 2003)

GMA


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I've done them before but I never like them when I'm done, lol. So I always re-do them when people ask  (mine)



I know.....maybe start with the Pro PT one and we can edit?  (or your site has a more personal version?)

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 19, 2003)

They said they'd send me questions as a base so we'll go from there 

I've been up since 5


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 19, 2003)

So have I..laid there till 5:30 

Have to wake the fam early again.....

Remember your water today...looks like Jodi is on...

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 19, 2003)

I know, I'm almost done a litre...not looking forward to this 

I laid there till I fell aleep at 6;30 for the alarm to wake me up at 6:50


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 19, 2003)

Huh?  5 then 6:30, then 6:50...lol

DP

bbs


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 19, 2003)

Yeah...was up from 5-6:30, just laying there


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 19, 2003)

Sucks doesn't it..to tired to get up, to awake to sleep 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 19, 2003)

Yeah, lol...that's exactly it!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 19, 2003)

K....I'm not prone to idiosyncratic response...

but I want to tell you..hours after the first T3......boom (small boom)..NO more mental fog...and total inabiity to "Nap" yesterday! OMG  

DP

bbs


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 19, 2003)

lmao...well...sound slike a good thing then  Napping is stupid 

I just cut my hair. Actually...I "shaved" it


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 19, 2003)

1 litre


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> lmao...well...sound slike a good thing then  Napping is stupid
> 
> I just cut my hair. Actually...I "shaved" it



Umm...where? 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 19, 2003)

Mrs. Pain just fuckin' "Hammered" me for a vacation....:scream:


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 19, 2003)

One more thing....3 days w/o coffee or cheese, ...what a difference! 

oh...and GF instead of apples....

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 19, 2003)

Just slid the razor down the bangs....or non-bangs as they are. lol

I gotta go...SYS  :killlegs:

So....where's she taking ya? 

And I know....the coffee is noticeable....still had some today though


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 19, 2003)

Want to see 

:fuckingkilllegsyeah!:

I was mean...need to apologize and figure it out, I'm just not into travel right now......lol

I want coffee badly...even though I use anhydrous caffeine......maybe you should get some...and stay ooff till your pics?

Have a good day  and a HELLACIOUS W/O 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 19, 2003)

YOU FUCKING PSYCHO  THAT TOOK ME AN HOUR AND A HALF


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 19, 2003)

....and?


OT

New partner, who passed her audition  (I revise...5'8'140 #) was telling everyone how she cursed my name..and how sore her ass is ...lol

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 19, 2003)

OMG! I am fucking exhausted! I can't move anything I'm so tired. That was nuts....don't do that again K? Despite being completely exhauted...my legs aren't shaky in the sense that I can't walk up and down the stairs or anything  But they're tired 



L/E ......60/10
L/C......50/10


*1 set of squats holding the EZ curl bar above your head* 20/12

* 1 Swiss ball squats againt wall* 25/8, 30/8 x 2 90 sec RI

* 2. Smith Squats, w8 per side* 25/12, 35/10, 45/8 90 sec RI

I was fine up to this point.... 

* 3. 1 and 1/4 Back Squats* 95/10, 115/6, 115/6 180 RI

* 4. Front squats* 3 sets X 8 reps 95, 105, 115.....120 RI 

* 5. DB squats*  25/12, 30/10, 30/10  120 sec RI

* 6a. BB SLDL* 115/8, 135/8, 135/8  135/7...0 RI
* 6b. Hack Squat* 90/8 x 4  180sec RI

* 7a. DB SLDL's* 50/8, 50/7, 50/5, 50/5....0 sec RI
* 7b. Lying L/C* 40/10, 40/12, 40/10, 40/6...180 sec RI

I was so tired that, despite straps, I dropped the DB on the DL's



No fucking carbs eh?


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 19, 2003)

4 litres


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 19, 2003)

Did you like the DB squats? 

Nice W/O....I'm very proud of you! 

Oh...and DOMS tomorrow, what a bitch! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 19, 2003)

They were all right...couldn't go too heavy on them cause I kinda have to hold them out a bit from my body, so I went ass to the floor.

Carbs?


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> That was nuts....don't do that again K?




Just so ya don't miss that part


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> They were all right...couldn't go too heavy on them cause I kinda have to hold them out a bit from my body, so I went ass to the floor.
> 
> Carbs?



Exactly...is a gr8 exercise, often overlooked!

No!   (want the best pics possible, you decide)

...and I don't miss much...saw that :k


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 19, 2003)

Just an apple? It won't fuck up pics....if anything's gonna fuck up pics it's this workout...my legs are gonna be huge


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 19, 2003)

:K...w/P and F 

Well we already have "outstandig" pics/knowledge of your legs from the last pics....Now we need to see what's going on above the waist. 


I just wanted to keep you from doing cardio for a few days, lol 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 19, 2003)

Yeah...who the fuq needs cardio...I was sweatin' like crazy....and i'm sure all the guys think i'm "psycho trainer" lmao


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Yeah...who the fuq needs cardio...I was sweatin' like crazy....and i'm sure all the guys think I'm "psycho trainer" lmao



That's what i've been trying to tell ya!  

So very proud....:minime:

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 19, 2003)

Mini me 

M&J asked me to answer a post at WNSO, lol. It's fucking huge...not done yet.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 19, 2003)

If you need help..let me know (I'll look from home l8er)...I did  one here yesterday. 

Thanks 

Believe it or not...there is a freaking shortage of flax oil on the horizon :alwayssomething:


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 19, 2003)

It's on quarter turns 

You should see the questions they sent me for the bio, lol.


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 19, 2003)

So they asked me to "answer more questions for the newbies" like that, lol. And once I'm done the bio...they're going to put me on the site as a featured athlete. I hope you're going to help w/ the bio


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 19, 2003)

You could say no...you're too busy, cuz I know I am, and often you are 

I 'll help with the bio......looks like we are losing you to that site, not the original intention of being there, not by a long shot

dp


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 19, 2003)

Don't be silly ...I told them I would help "as time permits" which means no more or less than I am now. I didn't commit to anything. I'm not going anywhere...I don't have the friggen time or DESIRE to.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 19, 2003)

I'm Happy for you for the "Featured Athlete" thing.....but now your posting maybe one or two posts  every week to ten days..so I don't believe what you are saying...sorry


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 19, 2003)

That's too much?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 19, 2003)

No...that's not...what they are asking of you would require way more than that, thta was my point...things would change

are we having site trouble?  Buttons/links are not working for me


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 19, 2003)

So what...I never said I was going to post any more than I am did I?

It's working fine for me?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 19, 2003)

I can't move around.....

You never said that you wouldn't either.

What kind of response did you get from your picture?


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Don't be silly ...I told them I would help "as time permits" which means no more or less than I am now. I didn't commit to anything. I'm not going anywhere...I don't have the friggen time or DESIRE to.




Yes I did!

What picture?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 19, 2003)

Bernard's picture of you....is there more than one posted there?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 19, 2003)

They will ask you to mod there.....

Post your water please 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 19, 2003)

I doubt it? The only competitor they have as a Mod is Sylvia and that's because she's french and mods the french forum.

5 litres.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 19, 2003)

I have to go....off soon...need to invoice, deliver, bank..etc....

back in about 75-90 minutes.


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 19, 2003)

k....I have to take Skyler to the highschool tonight for parent info night 

SYS


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 19, 2003)

Highschool at 13.......lol 

Canada must be really advanced 

Remind me to tell you a funny/embarrassing story that just happened to me l8ter...





DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 19, 2003)

Yes well he doesn't start till next year 

I kinda messed up my diet today


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 19, 2003)

.....how?


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 19, 2003)

w/ peanut butter...nuts...cheese ...basically that was one of my meals.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 19, 2003)

..and ?


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 19, 2003)

...and I'm sorry? lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 19, 2003)

about the "non meal?"


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 19, 2003)

Yes


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 19, 2003)

You should be more sorry about missing your water 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 19, 2003)

I should be made to endure hours and hours of cardio w/ sore legs tomorrow


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 19, 2003)

These are the questions I have answer: 

_
Age: 
Birthdate:
Marital Status/Kids:
Occupation:
How did you first get started with weight training?
Why did you first compete?
Is competing everything you thought it would be?
What's your favourite part about competing?
You'll competing in fitness model, figure, bodybuilding - which do you enjoy most? why?
How do they differ?
Any most memorable moments?
Something shocking:
Suggestions for anyone getting started in competitions?
Typical Training Schedule in & out of competition:
Types of cardio:
Training Tips & Suggestions:
Typical Diet: in & out of competition:
Do you have a cheat day or meal? 
Has your weight training, diet, cardio etc. changed since you first started competing? If so, what's the most important change you made?
How do you learn what to do to train for a competition?
Best thing about competing?
Worst thing about competing?
Any funny or embarrassing moments on stage?
Your experience with World Natural Sports  ?
Anything you would like to see different?
Have you inspired anyone else to compete?
Goals:
Anything else of interest:
_


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I should be made to endure hours and hours of cardio w/ sore legs tomorrow



What did you just eat?

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 19, 2003)

Peanuts, a lot of them.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> These are the questions I have answer:
> 
> _
> ...



You don't want my help on some of those..lol

Typical Diet: in & out of competition:
Do you have a cheat day or meal? 


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 19, 2003)

The fatter of the two fat cats, just missed a jump.....up on  the sofa? 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Peanuts, a lot of them.



Please stop....I ate pistachios at 4.....

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 19, 2003)

lmao!

I'd eat pistaschios if I had them...they're better than peanuts 

Which ones don't I want help on?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 19, 2003)

I edited.....

...and I'm feeling pretty foul, not much help...let me know and I will try


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 19, 2003)

No...lol...you don't need to answer those ones


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 19, 2003)

I doing ok for now. Do you want to see when I'm done?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I doing ok for now. Do you want to see when I'm done?



Yes...It just seems long...as you answer the q's, it will feel rewarding and like an accomplishment...building a house is that way.....ol

DP

OT  Mrs Pain was just offered $7000 of side computer work...and she wants to turn it down


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 19, 2003)

It is long! lol


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> 
> OT  Mrs Pain was just offered $7000 of side computer work...and she wants to turn it down




Did you remind her about the vacation she asked for? lol


K....


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 19, 2003)

She wanted this weekend too.....she has no concept of $$$, I will never be able to retire....although a Realtor told me my house was worth a bt more than I thought it was today


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 19, 2003)

Tell her no 

That's a good thing....are you selling your house or something?


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 19, 2003)

Ok.....going to bed 

GNA


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 19, 2003)

No...maybe if SoP goes away for college.


Didn't you say women h8 "no" LoL 


GNL  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 19, 2003)

I just said I hate being told no 

GN


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 20, 2003)

God damn...I guess i shouldn't do that.....125 today. I have to step on a body comp scale today....it's probably going to say STOP EATING PEANUTS YOU FAT FUCKING COW


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 20, 2003)

GMLC 

Those scales are meaningless......

So tired, could barely get up..I thought it was Friday..then I realized....


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 20, 2003)

...and I couldn't get to the 'Blood Drive" yesterday at the Uni...Doctor told me I need to give every two weeks to lower my hemoglobin and hemacrit levels....crap...now I have to find time

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 20, 2003)

LC?

Ugh...it's thursday 

I know they're meaningless...but I still have to learn how to use them...so I can tell all my clients how fat they really aren't


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 20, 2003)

Bio-impedence reacts to not only hydration, but also sweat, play with it. 

Usually if you are at the same level of hydration, and take several readings in a row...they are consistent, even subsequent readings can show change....and for some reason, the algorythms they use are more accurate for women...go figure. 


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 20, 2003)

I was just repeating the "C" toget you to stop cheating

Must mean Leah Cheater, not Leah Cow 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 20, 2003)

Yeah...should be fun to use.....not, lol.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 20, 2003)

I need your help w/something if you have soem free time today?

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 20, 2003)

I want to fill up the CSH post on metabolic issues (about 1/3 of the info is here already)...after I slam everyone for not helping (gently) 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 20, 2003)

Ok...but right now I gotta go in the shower 

BBS


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 20, 2003)

K.......

I go in 8...7...6


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 20, 2003)

I'm back...what? lol


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 20, 2003)

I really have to get ready here!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 20, 2003)

Huh?  I started on the CSH Metabolic issue thing...lol

My turn, just waking and food 

BRB


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 20, 2003)

Oh...okay then


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 20, 2003)

I was w8ing for a leg complaint, but I might as well tell you.......the extra BW is from having done "Legs Right"...

...and if it takes a 1/2 of day or longer.......I will go find your quote about "You haven't seen how discipline I am on a cut"...and park a big "BFS" next to it if you don't get your act together......I'm saying this because I care....not trying to piss you into it, the scale will do that for me/us!  

DP

brb  food now


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 20, 2003)

Well...my traps are killing me....and my legs are definitely tired, hamstrings a little sore...but not like I was expecting 

Am I doing anything today? I don't have to work till 12:30 so.....I guess I should do abs and calves and cardio?


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 20, 2003)

What's BFS?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 20, 2003)

Bull Fucking Shit...lol 

I'll be here until 11:15 YT (unless the truck calls)...so go take the kids and we will do a program...K?


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 20, 2003)

K...BRB


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 20, 2003)

Ok...my legs are pretty sore


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 20, 2003)

K...w/ this program, keep in mind that I have to give 4 free ab sessions on monday, lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 20, 2003)

Then u-pick it, I'll edit it...I would like some TUT today, both abs and calves 

Do you have medicine balls?

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 20, 2003)

Yes....we have to bouncy medicine balls and the regular


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 20, 2003)

Standing Smith 4 sets 8-10
Seated Calf 3 sets 8-10
Toe Press 3 sets 10-12


MB Double crunch 3 sets
Reverse Crunch w/ MB 3 sets
Oblique Raise off back extension, no w8, 2 sets


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 20, 2003)

All my nails are breaking and it's pissing me off


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 20, 2003)

What's Trim Spa?


----------



## Britney (Feb 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> All my nails are breaking and it's pissing me off


That's strange, as I find when eatting a vast amount of protein my nails are stronger. W8, you have talked of highlights, bangs and now NAILS--getting girly I see


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 20, 2003)

Oh...and a warning....we're ditching the kids this weekend and going out for dinner


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 20, 2003)

K.......I like the abs, remember we need to watch you waist, twist next few weeks, no w8ed obliques  (I see it)

The calves...I'd like you to raise the rep ranges to 12-15......1-2-2 for the first 8, then 2-8-2, full ROM for what is left, failure is good today...... 

DP


----------



## Britney (Feb 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> What's Trim Spa?



http://www.vitaminshoppe.com/browse...Spa&BreadCrumbType=Search&source=bdmsntrimspa


another good ole diet aid


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Oh...and a warning....we're ditching the kids this weekend and going out for dinner



Oh..... and a reminder....


************************125***********************


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Britney *_
> http://www.vitaminshoppe.com/browse...Spa&BreadCrumbType=Search&source=bdmsntrimspa
> 
> 
> another good ole diet aid



Lot's of crap, I use to sell it...and I'm listed as the only place in this state to have when I don't...I hate those calls

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 20, 2003)

Well....I don't know WTH is wrong w/ my nails  *not girly*

So take the oblique crunch out and do a twist instead?


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 20, 2003)

Is it just a fat burner?


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 20, 2003)




----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 20, 2003)

and it's weak, but it reminded me that I have never talked about this:  GYMNEMA SYLVESTRE   LEAF AND GYMNEMA SYLVESTRE LEAF EXTRACT (1.25 MG GYMNEMIC ACIDS) 

and I won't now....but it's good for hypoglycemics and diabetics 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 20, 2003)

BTW....I can clearly see my obliques now and I want 'em bigger


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> BTW....I can clearly see my obliques now and I want 'em bigger



Take a waist measurement for me when it calms down...maybe by NEXT MONTH!

No, either exercise is fine, just edit for reps and tempo please 

You know the answer for your nails is the Minerals don't you? 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> BTW....I can clearly see my obliques now and I want 'em bigger



Must be the shadows...show me? 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 20, 2003)

I'll show you saturday....saturday night dinner will be my carb up 

I've been taking my minerals?


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 20, 2003)

And i'm not as thick as you think I am....in the morning, before I eat and drink...I'm really ...well....not thick, lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> And i'm not as thick as you think I am....in the morning, before I eat and drink...I'm really ...well....not thick, lol



I can guess...our bodies do the same "explosive" thing /food! 

Next step for the nails is gelatin....comes in pounds in some stores 

Is your hair OK?

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 20, 2003)

I have gelatin...but have been trying to avoid it  It's gross 

My hair is really dry but I thought it was the tanning.


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 20, 2003)

No....I don't have a problem w/ that!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 20, 2003)

Nails and hair are somilar as to what they are "saying"

Watch/increase your flax, less nuts..etc 

Biotin and L-cysteine are options down the road?

Remind me to tell you a story later

bbs


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 20, 2003)

Naw...the gelatine and flax usually do the trick  

Dr. Pain....tell me a story


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 20, 2003)

K......two actually

I told you about the UFO researcher we were helping with prostate cancer......well between the supps...and something of a miricle called IPT (insulin potentiation therapy) his PSA (prostate Specific Antigen) reading went from 75.? to 53.? to 37.? to 10.3....(mine is 1.3, good at m age)...he is beating Cancer

Also yesterday...and this happens frequently....often times by pharmacies and Doctors....a couple comes in and says that we came "highly" recommended"  Their 13 year old son has a degenerative bone disease, and his femoral head is wasting away and he needs hip replacement, but he is 5-7 years too (said the docs couldn't help) young...still growing.  We actually can help that....so we started a 3 month program for them, MRI/CAT scan to see if we are effective...it was way cool 

I love helping people! 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 20, 2003)

That is way cool   That must make you feel great


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 20, 2003)

It's the best part of the job next to you "Winning" 

I have to go shower, truck called.....SYS

Have gr8 day and gr8 W/O.......back in 75 to 90 minutes...


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 20, 2003)

Okay...SYS...have a good day


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 20, 2003)

Okay...so according to the body comp scale:

BW = 126.6
BF = 18.3%....or 22.3 lbs
FFM = 81.7% .....or 99.8 lbs
Total body water = 55.5% or 30.8 litres
BMI = 21

My target w8 range is 119.7 to 123.7

My RMR = 1344 and my maintenance calories are 2016

lol


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 20, 2003)

Oh...and the second time I went on it...my w8 was the same and my BF was 17.2


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 20, 2003)

*Standing Smith calf raise, w8 per side* 35/15, 60/15, 60/15

Wasn't resting my calves...was resting my traps ...ouch, lol

*seated calf* 45/14, 45/13, 45/12

*Toe Press* 270/12, 270/10, 180/12


* MB Double crunch* 10/20, 10/12, 10/12
*Reverse Crunch w/ MB* BW/15, 10/12, 10/12
*Oblique Raise* BW/16 x 2


25 minutes HIIT on elliptical....not much hiit though, lol.

Ephedrine would have been nice


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 20, 2003)

I can't believe this bio...it's fucking huge!!!!


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 20, 2003)

Ok...I'm done my bio ...gonna post it for you K?

Hope you had a good day  

Rob wants the puter so he can add his workout...BBS


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 20, 2003)

Thanks...what a long hard day...reopened for a couple with 2 children w/diarrhea after closing...and almost to my car...it felt good, and was worth it! 

Good W/O   My food was terrible today...ran 2 hours behind all day...I hope your's was good! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 20, 2003)

Yep....but I'm fucking sore all over! lol

Legs are killing me....and so are my traps


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 20, 2003)

...he's booting me off...go check and see if my bio is okay


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 20, 2003)

K...


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 20, 2003)

Did ya read it?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 20, 2003)

Yes..:AWESOME:..comments are there... 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 20, 2003)

Really?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 20, 2003)

Yes...really!  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 20, 2003)

Dr. Pain....tell me a story


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 20, 2003)

Wanna do my shoulder workout?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> 
> Legs are killing me....



Naw...surely you jest!  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 20, 2003)

No...I don't jest  lol....took a while to kick in but now I can't fucking move


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Dr. Pain....tell me a story






> Do you have a cheat day or meal?
> 
> Yes! Although I'm not supposed to...my coach usually gives me trouble, lol. They are rarely planned...sometimes a special occasion will call for a dessert, but generally when I cheat it means a day of no logging, w/ lots of nibbling on things I shouldn't nibble on, such as peanut butter, cashews and cheese. Except right after a competition...then I go all out...pizza, ice cream, bread whatever.
> 
> ...



  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 20, 2003)

That's not a story, lol...ya can't tell me a story I wrote, lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 20, 2003)

This "coach guy" sounds fucking gr8....J/K...coach overkill, you can delete that is you want...I'm like 300 posts behind and my puter is slow....lol

OK..Shoulders


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> No...I don't jest  lol....took a while to kick in but now I can't fucking move



I usually poke at soreness!  

DOM DA DOM DOMS

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 20, 2003)

Naw...it can stay 

Shoulders have to have BB shrugs...so I do what I said I'd shrug  ....although my traps are fucking killing me, maybe I should w8?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 20, 2003)

Will work in l8...so you will be warmed up

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 20, 2003)

Okay


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 20, 2003)

You want me to go first and you tear it apart or vice versa


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 20, 2003)

If you give me...5-10 minutes to "catch up"  I will do it..I can't get past the first 15 posts on the main page........dropping something else off...then running 3 windows


BRB


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 20, 2003)

Okay....but make it something "good" K?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 20, 2003)

2/3 done...lol


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 20, 2003)

ok


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 20, 2003)

*1 * Hang Clean and Press, bar only 3 sets X 8 W/U

*2 * Seated BB press, 3 sets 8, 6, 6...120 sec RI

*3a * DB front raise, 3 sets X 8, no RI
*3b * Two hand rope cable between legs front raise 3 X 8, 90 sec RI

*4 * BB Shrugs....impress me! 

*5a * Lean Away DB laterals 3 sets 8, No RI
*5b * Cable laterals, start from behind the back 3 X 8, 90 sec RI

*6 * Seated one arm cable rear pull, remember how? ...the drawing? 3 X 8, no RI
*6b * Lying on side, rear raise, watch that the arm stays in line/plane with the shoulder, only raise to 11:00, and full descent, w/tension, 3 X8 , 90 sec RI


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> *1 * Hang Clean and Press, bar only 3 sets X 8 W/U
> 
> *You know I'm not going to do these, I don't know why you keep giving them to me?*
> ...


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 20, 2003)

Should I do cardio tomorrow too?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 20, 2003)

1) Fucking do them, because I want to add w8....Jodi does them LOL

2) Some seats (military)  have front safties, we usually start from here, not reaching behind, EVER

4) I know you will, bring straps....call a w8 boy to rack em

5) Grab a pole or machine, slide feet under you so you are like / or like \ and do them....use your search....I think it's in my Shoulder training posts 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 20, 2003)

1 2 4 5 eh? lol

1) no 

2) This one has front and back, I use the front but it's far away so I'm straining to get it there. I can do more w8 standing.

4) I don't need a w8 boy to rack it 

5) I can't believe you just told me to search!  So I'm leaning away (hence the name) and how far up to I go?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 20, 2003)

1) Yes!  

2) Lower the seat....toss it down nicely on to it when done

4) w8 girls?

5) to your less than functual ears! Do them! 

DP

had to fix my finger..lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Should I do cardio tomorrow too?



No..BW in the AM


Pre?


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 20, 2003)

The seat doesn't move.

I never said i wouldn't do the lean aways...I just wanna know how far up I raise it?


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 20, 2003)

K


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> The seat doesn't move.
> 
> I never said i wouldn't do the lean aways...I just wanna know how far up I raise it?



The comment was about the Hang Cleans.....LOL


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 20, 2003)

I'm not doing them...please stop asking?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 20, 2003)

GNL  


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 20, 2003)

GNA


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I'm not doing them...please stop asking?



I'm NOT asking...I'm TELLING! OTHEM:


DPissed....just a little


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 20, 2003)

Good Night Andrew


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 20, 2003)

too lazy to arrange in meals:

Foods Eaten Today 
Food Name Servings Cals Fat Carb Prot 
Whipping Cream 35% 4 tablespoon  200 21 2 1 
Sci-fit Choco Protein 3 serving  342 5 9 66 
Chicken, breast, with or without bone, roasted, skin not eaten 8 oz, boneless, cooked, skinless  367 8 0 69 
Canned Tuna 1 serving  120 1 0 28 
Flax Seed Oil 4 teaspoon  160 19 0 0 
Egg, white only, cooked 7 white  115 0 2 24 
Egg, yolk only, cooked 2 yolk  121 10 1 6 
Peanut butter 1 tablespoon  113 9 3 5 
Peanuts, NFS 1 oz, shelled  165 14 5 7 
Cheese, mozzarella, whole milk 1 oz  80 6 1 6 
Total Calories  1782 92 23 212


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 20, 2003)

K...knock it off with the cream, cheese, nuts and nut butters...or THEY WILL NOT BE IN YOUR TWEAK! :fingersofuckingbig: 

And...I'll tell wnso....j/k

DP

Good Night Leah!


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 20, 2003)

Ok  Going now....


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 21, 2003)

BW= 123

I guess i should stop eating peanuts and cheese huh?


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 21, 2003)

Did you see my body comp report btw?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 21, 2003)

Yes...you know that was meaningless, except to make me wonder about your scale? 

GML  

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> BW= 123
> 
> I guess i should stop eating peanuts and cheese huh?




Ya think?...you seem "so happy" as your gainning/cheating...lol


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 21, 2003)

No...I'm not happy....I'll stop now...pics won't be so good tomorrow 

GMA 

I'm gonna start a journal in the CSH that is *read only* I'll update both...but I need to enter my meals as I take them and i know they get lost by the end of the day. I should have a solid place where I can look back and just see meals and workouts anyway.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 21, 2003)

This is from Bear to me...Thanks Bear 

He didn't know that I gave you Tuna and water for 2 days....I actually heard it from Roger at Berverly a few years ago..... 



> The following technique is one I've strongly wanted to suggest in the past but hesitated because it's hard-core and doesn't follow the rules. Athletes, bodybuilders in particular, practice this protein exclusive principle to muscularize before competition. You are going to eat tuna and water for three days. You see, only the strong shall survive.
> 
> Psyche up. Starting Monday you will be consuming water by the jugs ??? 2-4 liters a day ??? and 1 to 1.5 grams of protein per pound of bodyweight in six equal servings throughout the day. Back this with your vitamins and minerals two times a day, branch chain aminos before and after your workouts and a nightly portion of Metamucil for fiber.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> No...I'm not happy....I'll stop now...pics won't be so good tomorrow
> 
> GMA
> ...



GMTA.....I wasn't thinking read only....but I was thinking it was time for a serious "attempt is such a poor word" ..and a new Journal to boot.....

Close it each time please?

DP

Leah....I've been trying so hard to get you to "stop"......please mean it?


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 21, 2003)

WTF is so special about tuna?  you want me to do that for the rest of my meals today?


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 21, 2003)

I haven't been that bad! Holy jeez...you act like I haven't followed a good diet yet! I have been serious.

I'm not closing this journal.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> WTF is so special about tuna?  you want me to do that for the rest of my meals today?



I want you to listen to me...I can't help you when your "out of control"....

It works.....they didn't intend mayo though....


DP


p.s  That also means Hang Clean and presses....one of the best single exercise for upper shoulder/trap development......you will NOT look dorky doing them!

(had to, while I had your attention)


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> I want you to listen to me...I can't help you when your "out of control"....



I think you're being a little dramatic here, I'm hardly out of control


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I haven't been that bad! Holy jeez...you act like I haven't followed a good diet yet! I have been serious.
> 
> I'm not closing this journal.



Not this Journal...the "read only" one

You wouldn't be dis-satisfied if you had been more consistent and disciplined...you know that ass well as I do....and you have been "basically" good...it's time for "exceptionally good" (mmm, new location?) 


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I think you're being a little dramatic here, I'm hardly out of control



Compared to what...remeber the time I went back in your Journals and SHOWED YOU?  

Leah..I'm just doing my job..... 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 21, 2003)

Compared to being "out of control" 

Just so you know....I am not _that_ dis-satisfied


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 21, 2003)

bbs


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Compared to being "out of control"
> 
> Just so you know....I am not _that_ dis-satisfied



Just so you know.....either am I 

Please close that before those who can't comprehend READ ONLY...trash it? 

Glad to see the Supps....very impressed


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 21, 2003)

Closing it each time will be a pain the ass.

Those are supps?


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 21, 2003)

How much water should I get today and by when?


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 21, 2003)

It is soooo not right the way my body feels


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> 
> It works.....they didn't intend mayo though....
> 
> ...



Is that a yes? LOL


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> How much water should I get today and by when?



6 Leah's 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 21, 2003)

LOL...alright then


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Closing it each time will be a pain the ass.
> 
> Those are supps?



Please...and yes they are Supp Lady 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 21, 2003)

Alright 

BRB


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> It is soooo not right the way my body feels



Pain is Always Capitalized...and don't use the word "Dramatic" w/me 

So hard to open and close...lol...NOT


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 21, 2003)

So now about this Tuna....

Obviously, at least to me....your focus is July...as you said it would be....

"That" is the only reason I am not worrying about your BW hno!:

But, and it's a BIG BUT(T)....you want to win or place higher at FAME.....which is only 10 weeks out.......

....and that means "detailed pic's" (the best way for me/us to "know" and for me to "help" you)......and posing practice is right around the corner.....

Since you're going out Sat...keep your water at 5-6 thru that, 7 on Sun...start the two days of Tuna and one of shakes then....8 L on Mon, 3 L on Tues...early cut off......pump and posr Wednesday morning....K? 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 21, 2003)

I didn't say Pain 

I'm doing pics for you Saturday. Not Wednesday.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 21, 2003)

Which Saturday?  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 21, 2003)

Tomorrow.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 21, 2003)

For "US", btw.... 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 21, 2003)

I may do a Harder version of your Shoulder W/O today...that has nice balance...



DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 21, 2003)

Yeah...i'm not looking forward to workout out today....my body is just destroyed, I'm in so much Pain it's not funny....no carbs sucks.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 21, 2003)

I've had an interesting week...will post on it in my update.

I do "know" what you mean 

I can't be l8 today....gonna kick major ass.....and further induct TG's replacement (told her (TG) too, not too bad of a reaction....now she is talking about buying another house up here...lol)...the bigger problem is Dr. J's fiance was like on me about "Who's the Babe"...I had to take the "heat" off of Jeff.....she gets bent when I bring women in....:gofigure:

I also have to eventually deal with Mrs. Pain on it too....Dr. J said I got "rhe face" last week....

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 21, 2003)

k....have fun


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 21, 2003)

SYL 

You have fun to and kick ass too!

DP

p.s The article has 637 reads....


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 21, 2003)

Cool........sys


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Hi  I am paying attention
> 
> Next workout I'll do 135/15, 185/12, 205/8, ???/8




Just wanted to quote this before I left so I don't have to come back and find it again


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 21, 2003)

I wanted to tan before my workout because i was so sore, but my client and I went 15 minutes over so I said fuck it...did 2 sets of warm up presses w/ the bar instead...and someone was using the seated BB press...wasn't sure if I should do the seated smith or standing BB?....went w/ standing BB.

*Standing BB Press* bar/12, bar/12, 55/8, 65/6, 65/6...120 RI

*DB Front Raise* 10/8 x 3
*Rope Front Raise* 15/8 x 3...90 RI

*BB Shrugs* W/U w/ 65/10, 135/15, 185/12, 205/8, 210/8  

*Lean Away DB Lateral* 10/8 x 3
*Cable Lateral behind back* 10/8 x 2, 10/10....90 RI

*Seated One Arm Cable Pull* 5/8, 5/10, 5/10
*Lying Rear Raise* 5/8, 5/5, 5/5....90 RI

*Nautilus Press* 65/12, 50/8, 35/10....30 sec RI


Oh....and took ephedrine....figured it would be okay since I forgot to use w/ cardio all week?


----------



## Britney (Feb 21, 2003)

I wanted to tan as well- but then saw it was raining. I have to walk there, so I didnt go

I feel your pain....


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 21, 2003)

I'm sure you do, lol.


So...wanted to mention that....ephedrine has always done more for me in terms of strength than creatine ever did....why's that?  I thought creatine was supposed to give you good strength gains? I don't think it helps me at all. But ephedrine certainly does!


----------



## Britney (Feb 21, 2003)

Its Pschological?

What brand of ephedrine are you taking? The "real" stuff or no?


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 21, 2003)

No...I don't believe it psychological. I've experimented w/ ephedrine enough....I know exactly how it affects me and even when it kicks in.

Don't know the brand...but it's the real stuff


----------



## dvlmn666 (Feb 21, 2003)

Just a guess, but I'd think the ephedrine affects you more because of the extra energy you get from it, allowing you to work even harder and possibly be more focused during your workout.

Creatine affects everybody differently. The guy I used to train with had the same thing happen, he'd take it and would have zero effect. But it doesn't affect your energy level as the ephedrine does.

just my $.02 not sure if helps any


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 21, 2003)

Thanks DV 

I understand that creatine isn't supposed to affect your energy levels...I just never saw any difference in terms of strength w/ it  

I know it's like comparing apples and oranges, lol.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Thanks DV
> 
> I understand that creatine isn't supposed to affect your energy levels...I just never saw any difference in terms of strength w/ it
> ...



Creatine does affect your energy levels..it recycles ADP back into ATP.....but you feel it w/less exhaustion and more reps or w8 l8er in your W/O/...nothing like Ephi...

Nice Shrugs....  

But I wanted seated Military.....Smith or chair or ball would have been better than Standing!  Leah...when somebody has something you want...you either say...'How many sets do you have left....Can I work in w/you...or STOP fucking camping out and finish!" 

This is my first break, meal is 2.5 hours behind..and the first time I sat down all day :lol


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 21, 2003)

Okay...I should have done the smith


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 21, 2003)

Shit.. I'm overwhelmed...LOL


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 21, 2003)

Why? lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 21, 2003)

The customers keep coming and coming, I've got holes in my shelves were products use to be....I have to go to like 3 distributors to find anything, low carb stuff is scarce, the phone is ringing off the hook.....I'm still trying to eat....1.5 L sucks,,,etc


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 21, 2003)

WTH is all your help dammit


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 21, 2003)

I was alone till almost noon.....and it has taken 2-3 of us some days

I am so tired...a lot to tell you l8ter 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 21, 2003)

Cool...

I am tired too. I'm getting mmafiter to give me a massage later


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 21, 2003)

Lucky you.......

Did you say too sore to tan? 



DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 21, 2003)

No...not enough time to tan


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 21, 2003)

I'm starving and trying so hard not to eat anything bad!!!!


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 21, 2003)

I don't think I deal well w/ hunger, lol.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 21, 2003)

k   What did you end up eating (before pics) ?

Dr. J did something "overnight"...he looked pretty cut today before I crushed him...Lol

Made him pose in between later sets and at the end.... 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 21, 2003)

I didn't eat anything bad today....not even peanut butter off the knife


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 21, 2003)

I am going to be booted in about 5 minutes....we've been missing each other all day GGGGGGGGGRRRRRRRRRR

I'll be back later


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 21, 2003)

BTW....I could use from freaking carbs sometime  lol....counting the hours to dinner tomorrow


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I didn't eat anything bad today....not even peanut butter off the knife



Wow! Impressive! 

Sorry....what a long hard day...I'll be here! 


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> BTW....I could use from freaking carbs sometime  lol....counting the hours to dinner tomorrow



Count by two's...TG use to count reps that way on high rep sets....

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 21, 2003)

That would only make it worse for me


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 21, 2003)

What did you have to tell me?


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 21, 2003)

I'm not getting booted yet


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 21, 2003)

Arms tomorrow.......will you DO what I ask?


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 21, 2003)

If you give me something that I like


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 21, 2003)

Show, not tell..well I guess that is telling... 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 21, 2003)

Then show me


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 21, 2003)

Dropping off...lol


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 21, 2003)

I'm so starving


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 21, 2003)

dropping off?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 21, 2003)

Done..


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 21, 2003)




----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 21, 2003)

Yeah.....



DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 21, 2003)

I think I'm going to go


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 21, 2003)

GNL  


Arms in the morning?


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 21, 2003)

Yes....GOOD arms in the morning....do you want me to just tell you what I want you to give me? lol  

GNA...SYT


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> If you give me something that I like



Screw that noise...I'll give you what you NEED! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 22, 2003)

K....posting pics for you


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Screw that noise...I'll give you what you NEED!
> 
> DP




Nah-uh....I don't want a crazy long workout today...I gotta tan, and do cardio....so don't wanna be there long....make it short and sweet....and GOOD! I HATE ARMS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 22, 2003)

K...I have to go to work soon...if you're not up soon...this is what I'm doing 

*Rope Pressdown* 4 sets ...only cause I need a huge warm up before I can lift any w8
*DB Curl*

*Overhead Extension*
*Hercules Curls*

*RG Single Arm Pressdown*
*Single Arm Cable Curl*

....and that's it!!!!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 22, 2003)

GML 

K...but you need "different" 

Sorry..9 hours and I can barely wake up


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 22, 2003)

GMA 

Sorry...but you got a shitload of deleting to do in training 

lol

I gotta go in about 40 minutes


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Nah-uh....I don't want a crazy long workout today...I gotta tan, and do cardio....so don't wanna be there long....make it short and sweet....and GOOD! I HATE ARMS!!!!!!!!!!!



I'll go with the S & S, but H and H too! HARD AND HEAVY! 

checking....


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> GMA
> 
> Sorry...but you got a shitload of deleting to do in training
> ...



I'm not a Training mod...but I guess I need to be...lol 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 22, 2003)

....damn, I thought we were saved....oh well! 

I should be Admin dammit


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> K...I have to go to work soon...if you're not up soon...this is what I'm doing
> 
> *Rope Pressdown* 4 sets ...only cause I need a huge warm up before I can lift any w8
> ...



1b) Supinate
2a) 4 sets, 2/w single drops
2b) move to 3b and use 105 on the last 3 reps of each set
3a) last set triple drop
3b) move to 2b and make it two arm, or teo arm reverse..too much unilateral bi today




DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> ....damn, I thought we were saved....oh well!
> 
> I should be Admin dammit



Can we move it to mods?


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 22, 2003)

Nope...I can't do shit to it....lol


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 22, 2003)

Okay....got it


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 22, 2003)

No...you have to be the mod there


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Okay....got it



Does that mean you will do it!?

Can I go look now 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 22, 2003)

Yes I'll do it ...Go look


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 22, 2003)

Taylor almost cut her finger tip right off this morning....she was surprisingly calm too, lol. She may need stitches....I've got it steri-stripped together at the moment....will check it tomorrow


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 22, 2003)

WOW.......

What I am happy with

1) You....your progress.....awesome 
2) shoulders.....the delts are looking much shaplier, caps are coming
3) Serratus and upper obliques are etching.....and sharp...a sign of lower BF
4) Torso has improved...but you are holding water, I'd w8 on posting abs...will find the best shot in a minute
5) On back poses....judges cannot see your bi's, so more emphasis has to placed on flexing the tri's...we need a side tri shot

Overall.....you DO NOT look like the porker you sound like when posting cheats........lol 

Let me help you chose a picture(s)...I need to review once more 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 22, 2003)

Sorry..found the side tri.....

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 22, 2003)




----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Taylor almost cut her finger tip right off this morning....she was surprisingly calm too, lol. She may need stitches....I've got it steri-stripped together at the moment....will check it tomorrow



Shit...don't w8......look at the depth and length of the incision, then make a choice...sooner is always better lease:


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_



Not funny....you look as tired as I am 

You are right

The headless front w/abs
...and the Side chest....sin head...(you promised a smile)

I like the first one best! 


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> I'm an ass



True quote folks....


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Shit...don't w8......look at the depth and length of the incision, then make a choice...sooner is always better lease:
> 
> 
> DP




I have...I've decided to tape it w/ steri-strips and avoid the pain/trauma of stitches!


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> True quote folks....




You can't do that LOL


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> You can't do that LOL
> 
> 
> ...



Your right...I shouldn't taken it out of context...sorry 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 22, 2003)

Oh that's not right at all  you suck, lol

I gotta go....have a good day..........CARBS AND FOOD TONIGHT


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 22, 2003)

You too...see my last comment there 


Have a gr8 W/O  


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 22, 2003)

I did  Awesome


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 22, 2003)

6)  Rear delts have gr8ly improved too! 

Such a BB!.... 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 22, 2003)

I had an awesome arm workout.....FINALLY! 

You CAN get a pump w/ no carbs!  

We got new cambered bars at work too...so I might be able to use them for pressdowns if I warm up enough. I'm convinced I have tendonitis in my left arm at the elbow joint again. Also, my left arm went slightly numb on the overhead extensions...so obviously something's wrong.

Forgot my watch so couldn't time rest....HATE that!

*Rope Pressdown* 50/12, 60/10, 70/8, 75/6
*DB Curl* 10/12, 15/10, 17.5/8, 20/6

*Overhead Extension* 30/12, 35/10, 35/8 + 25/5, 35/7 + 25/5
*2-arm Cable Curl* 50/12, 55/10, 55/8 + 45/5, 50/8 + 40/8

*RG Single Arm Pressdown* 20/12, 20/9 + 10/6, 20/8 + 10/5
*Hercules Curl* 30/8, 25/12, 25/10 + 15/8


25 minutes TC on the elliptical...although it was pretty intense 

I have literally no food in my house...as you will tell from my meals  ...not even protein!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 22, 2003)

Gr8 

.......I didn't think a 1/2 a GF was goona get me anywhere either....got a few compliments on my Bi's...and a lot of Beta's today........ 

When I really knew was after a few sets of forearms, which I hardly ever train....I was at the bank...and I dropped 8 paper clips in the parking lot......I'd pick up 2-3 and drop one....then drop 2...OMG it was so  funny, must have taken 3-4 mintutes to get em...


More stories?

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 22, 2003)

LOL....Ok 

So...what am I allowed to eat tonight?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 22, 2003)

I took care of your meals for you! 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> LOL....Ok
> 
> So...what am I allowed to eat tonight?



Anything.....I want to see your bad habits....luckily...I don't have any! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 22, 2003)

That's not fucking funny!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 22, 2003)

Which....???


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Anything.....I want to see your bad habits....luckily...I don't have any!
> 
> DP




You can't tell me anything or I won't eat ANYTHING! lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 22, 2003)

So it IS fucking FUNNY! :hah: 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 22, 2003)

The meals! lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 22, 2003)

So ambulances at the gym today.....I was sure Heidi hurt someone upstairs in her cardio treadmill class....but it was a girl on the Eliptical.....

She passed out, sat up, passed out again, said she was fine....passed out a third time.....so fire truck and ambulance....out of like 8 paramedics...Earl was the only one in shape....I didn't think some of their fat asses where gonna make it up the stairs to help the girl....

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 22, 2003)

Ok...what kind of food tonight...full bar I assume??...

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 22, 2003)

OMG! What was wrong w/ her?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> The meals! lol



Well you said you had no food...so I was sure it was right! 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 22, 2003)

Yeah....full bar of course, lol. Um...we're probably going to east side marios.


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 22, 2003)

Well...if I don't get my ass up and go to the grocery store before my next meal it will be right! lol The only thing left i s cottage cheese 

I gotta go...take rob to the dojo and go grocery shopping


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> OMG! What was wrong w/ her?



Well I hope it wasn't Ephedrine.....:IknowIsuck:...but it looked like electrolyte inbalance or hydrostatic hypotension to me...counter girl April thought it was a seizure


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 22, 2003)

Could be ephedrine....most people don't know how to use it....which is what really sucks!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Yeah....full bar of course, lol. Um...we're probably going to east side marios.



Eggplant Parmesan, side of veggies...no bread...salad, and lots of wine! 

SYS  

One more story l8er?

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Could be ephedrine....most people don't know how to use it....which is what really sucks!



We give warnings....but I sold some this morning to a guy I wished I hadn't.....

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 22, 2003)

EEEWWWW...I'm not having that, lol 

No bread eh? ....does that mean no dessert? 

K


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 22, 2003)

K...going now...SYS


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 22, 2003)

Cheese cake!  WTF is wrong w/you btw?  Your palate?

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 22, 2003)

Ok...last story....not that amusing...

22 year old guy 6'2" 223 pounds comes in yesterday....way over read.....just lost 18 pounds of "mainly LBM".....his cutting solution, 4 meals at 150 calories per....600/day.  Cardio everyday!

However...he was one of the most receptive people I have spoken with recently, I think he'll make it..... 

OK......one more

My first w8lifting training partner from ages ago was in the gym today......now 42.... belly, totally out of shape...it was a complete roll reversal.....he told me that I was his role model now.....lol....:I'mnotarolemodel: 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> :I'mnotarolemodel:
> 
> 
> DP




Please!   As if! 

What do ya mean what's wrong w/ my palate? LOL....it's fine


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 22, 2003)

K....I just dropped my kids off in the worst, most dangerous part of town and i'm not feeling too good about it  


OMG....I almost ditched the truck...it's freezing rain, and I got caught in the slush along the side of the road and it just kept pulling me in towards the snowbank


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 22, 2003)

At your mom's house? 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 22, 2003)

My sister's actually...my mom doesn't even have a fucking house right now  :dysfunctional:


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 22, 2003)

Where does your mom live then? 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 22, 2003)

W/ my sister at the moment.


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 22, 2003)

I need to clean my house now that my children aren't here


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 22, 2003)

K.....I  don't think I want to know anymore :scary:

So how is you day going.....? 

BTW...I must have hit shoulders extra hard....maybe that quintuple drop on Militarys....cuz this is gonna take a few extra hours before I raise my arms up high "D


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 22, 2003)

Oh....and I noticed somebody in your family doesn't eat much that is 'green" 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 22, 2003)

I told you....dysfunctional 

Day's going fine...when I'm not running around, lol. Your's?

....been there, done that


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 22, 2003)

Yeah I know....it's like he's allergic to them


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 22, 2003)

Shoulders or Green's Talk....lol

My Bi's are still quivering too. 

Nice Relaxing day....so far...SoP has a frined staying over, but they are calm right now 

Just went shopping.......wanting to cook.....bought some killer mushrooms, snow peas, brocoli, zuchinni, red pepper........

Thinking...just thinking about a nap...the T3 has made that pretty difficult recently...I think I'm acclimating today.....

What time is dinner and your CARBFEST? 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 22, 2003)

Green's I guess...lol

Offer sex for Brocoli...


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 22, 2003)

I'm watching a video of Rob on a response 

Whatcha cooking? 

We're probably gonna go around 7-7:30


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 22, 2003)

I thinking drinking 3 L before a nap could be a BIG mistake :lol 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 22, 2003)

Um....might be


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 22, 2003)

I'm thinking of a soup

Maybe Scallions, mushrooms, cayenne, salt to taste in a base of 1:1 Coconut milk to water.....

Followed by something like Kang Ped (Thai Red Curry) using the veggies...fried tofu for them, chicken or fish for me 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 22, 2003)

I have a weird palate?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 22, 2003)

Yep......

or I might make a noodle dish for SoP, although I think he and his friend are having pizza.....

and just do something fancy w/*green* beans.

Or some other *greens* 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 22, 2003)

Hey...ya don't have to convince me to eat  *greens*  *eating asparagus & chicken*


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I have a weird palate?



you know....you'd like it.....it's good.

And you'd like eggplant too 

Spicy garlic  Eggplant  with a brown sauce, fuck I should have bought one....what's the stats on EP?  

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 22, 2003)

MMMmmmm Asperagus..steamed, then sauted in Butter with lemon and slivered almonds...LOL 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 22, 2003)

I like eggplant  ...just not getting it tonight   Stats are similar to squash...a bit higher in carbs....but also higher in fibre


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 22, 2003)

Hey...that sounds better than nuked and spread w/ butter, lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 22, 2003)

Baba Ghanoush / Eggplant With Tahini, Baigan Bharta (Mashed
Egg-Plant), Bengali Eggplant And Yogurt With Mustard Seed, Bengan Bartha, ... 

I can make homemade cheese w/spinich in a curry too...Palak Paneer 


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I like eggplant  ...just not getting it tonight   Stats are similar to squash...a bit higher in carbs....but also higher in fibre



Then why did you EEEEWWWW me??? :eh:


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 22, 2003)

Damn....you should cook for me 


Rob's job is scary!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 22, 2003)

Go Clean....I'll pee and nap and pee and nap and pee 

K? 

Back to say "have a good Dinner" p

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 22, 2003)

Cause it's not something I'd order in a restaurant


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 22, 2003)

Okay ...SYS


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Damn....you should cook for me
> 
> 
> Rob's job is scary!



...and rack you w8's?? .....lol

I bet.....his reply to that post this morning was graphic, w/o being too graphic...... I bet with some *greens* in  him..he'd be like Popeye at work 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 22, 2003)

Ok ....keep it up...he _might_ get the hint  LMAO!

I haven't even read that yet!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 22, 2003)

SYS!  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 22, 2003)

K


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 22, 2003)

For those of us not lucky enough to go out 

Tonight's Menu

1/2 a Fresh steamed *green* Juicy Artichoke...w/butter sauteed in garlic

Spicy Thai Mushroom Soup

Fried Tofu or Chicken Stirfry, lots of *green* veggies....snow peas, brocoli, zuchinni, little carrot, red and *green*  bell peppers, water chesnuts...w/a spicy Peanut Butter sauce

...and for dessert....Irish cream and Rum

:yum:


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 22, 2003)

...and NO nap 

cuz it's sitting on the stove ready 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 22, 2003)

lmao 

I've never had artichoke  tofu is gross  and dessert sounds yummy


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 22, 2003)

Have a good dinner....eat something...yep, you guessed it

...............*GREEN! *


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 22, 2003)

Well...why aren't ya eating it?


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 22, 2003)

I will eat something green ...can't speak for "everyone" though


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 22, 2003)

He's actually asleep on the couch....:fukingnappers:


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> lmao
> 
> I've never had artichoke  tofu is gross  and dessert sounds yummy



You suck
Not when I cook it
Yes, so Yummy


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Well...why aren't ya eating it?



Had a shake when I started cooking...


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 22, 2003)

Why do I suck.... Is it good?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 22, 2003)

And I fucking clean as I cook....no mess, unlike others here!  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 22, 2003)

I clean while I bake


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 22, 2003)

HFY, HFY!...and HFY!!!! 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 22, 2003)

Well...I guess it doesn't suck bad that you have never had an Artichoke....


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 22, 2003)

lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 22, 2003)

Wake his ass up and go eat..so I can hear what you 8 and give you shit about it!  


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> lol



Oh..and go buy an Artichoke! :soon:

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 22, 2003)

LMAO...very funny....you can't...you gave me permission


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 22, 2003)

I don't know how to cook 'em?

I guess I should wake him up huh? I need to carb up


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 22, 2003)

I can still give you shit! 

...and probably will.....gentle shit...

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 22, 2003)

Yeah I know...it's your job  ....I don't mind 

Alright.....WAKE UP ROB I need food


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 22, 2003)

Okay....gotta go....EAT 

SYS....have a good night


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 22, 2003)

No...No...No!

Pre-wake-up suggestion...subliminally...whisper in his ear...."tonight you eat something Green 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 22, 2003)

Dress Sweats and Bibs...here you come! 


SYL 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 22, 2003)

LOL! Actually...cause he doesn't have to cook it, he might eat some tonight


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 22, 2003)

lmfao! How'd ya know I was in dress sweats  

K...going


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 22, 2003)

I actually tried my jeans on....my ass is still too big


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I actually tried my jeans on....my ass is still too big



Ummm...no comment :chuckle:


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 22, 2003)

GGGGGRRRRRR....you can't chuckle!   GGGGRRRRRR


bye this time


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 22, 2003)

You have fucking ruined me!  I couldn't eat anything cause it was all too sweet  ...and what I did eat, has made me feel sick 


And East-side Mario's SUCKS 

There was a hair in mmafiter's food


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 22, 2003)

Ok 

Wanna know what I had?  ...Was gonna get the eggplant parmesan but decided on pizza ....w/ chicken, sundried tomatoes, mushrooms and goat cheese.

Had a "Strawberry Shortcake" drink....which I could only drink half of cause it was so sweet.

And I had the deep-fried cheese cake w/ vanilla ice cream.....which I didn't eat whatever the yucky pastry thing was...too sweet.....cheesecake was too sweet (but I ate it ) and the ice cream was the best part, except where they drizzled chocolate sauce on it 

Okay...that'll get to me to FAME 


Now....where's my water!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 22, 2003)

So were these things really "too sweet"....or did you just feel too *-------* eating them...lol

I still can't figure out what part of dessert you ate?  Just the ice cream?  How long before the "Sugar" finger posting ends? 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 22, 2003)

Did you at least have fun?  And was the hair in his brocoli? 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> So were these things really "too sweet"....or did you just feel too *-------* eating them...lol
> 
> *too sweet ....I never feel guilty for eating anything *
> ...


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Did you at least have fun?  And was the hair in his brocoli?
> 
> 
> DP




Yeah right!....he had a calzone...came w/ a salad...so when he got his second "hair-free" calzone, he told them not to bring the salad cause he wasn't gonna eat it.  Remember when he was sick and puking? He's convinced it was the salad that he had that made him sick....I don't think he'll eat veggies ever again lol.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I actually tried my jeans on....my ass is still too big
> 
> *too sweet ....I never feel guilty for eating anything *



Quick..go try them on now....hurry....waddle fast....  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 22, 2003)

lmfao   That won't make me feel guilty for eating it  

You still suck though


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 22, 2003)

Water never tasted so good btw


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Yeah right!....he had a calzone...came w/ a salad...so when he got his second "hair-free" calzone, he told them not to bring the salad cause he wasn't gonna eat it.  Remember when he was sick and puking? He's convinced it was the salad that he had that made him sick....I don't think he'll eat veggies ever again lol.



NO!  Blame the flax oil dressing or something...."What do you call a Vegetarian w/diarrhea?  "A salad Shooter!"

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 22, 2003)

I don't know what magazine that is but cool   How do I tell if a pic is 300 dpi 



> Hey Leah,
> 
> Great news - If you can get us your bio ASAP (by Monday morning) we can most likely get it featured in Pure Power Magazine!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> lmfao   That won't make me feel guilty for eating it
> 
> You still suck though



I warned you I was gonna give a little shit.....like about as much as your little ass! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> NO!  Blame the flax oil dressing or something...."What do you call a Vegetarian w/diarrhea?  "A salad Shooter!"
> 
> DP




  LMFAO!


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 22, 2003)

*BIG ass*


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 22, 2003)

It's the resolution...you should be able adjust it in Photoshop 

Way CooL! 


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 22, 2003)

I think the cheese cake and ice cream just hit! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 22, 2003)

....did I mention that I've had enough sugar to get me to FAME?


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 22, 2003)

Naw...that hit about 45 minutes ago


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> ....did I mention that I've had enough sugar to get me to FAME?



Yep...that was last Journal..after the HOLIDAY SUGAR....remember...Cutting the Sugah... 


Want soem candy Little Girl? 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 22, 2003)

Yeah yeah yeah....I can handle the sugar...or I mean can't handle the sugar so don't eat it to much....it's the nuts and the cheese you gotta keep me from


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Yeah yeah yeah....I can handle the sugar...or I mean can't handle the sugar so don't eat it to much....it's the nuts and the cheese you gotta keep me from



You know I can't...they're my weakasses...err...weaknesses too!!! 

How did you learn my bad habits? 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 22, 2003)

You taught 'em to me


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 22, 2003)

At least there was a bunch of "good stuff" too....

your avi....

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 22, 2003)

That's a good one...don't think it's big enough though...the only pic I have that's 300 dpi is a lingerie shot and they want fitness


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> At least there was a bunch of "good stuff" too....
> 
> DP



Damn Str8!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 22, 2003)

I'm "Bi" is good, Boxing is good, There may be one from last year, posing in front of the shoji......... 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 22, 2003)

No...none of those are good enough


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 22, 2003)

Oh ...K


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 22, 2003)

Maybe make a collage......legs, bi's, face 0beach)..etc 


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 22, 2003)

This journal is only 11 days old....loleah 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 22, 2003)

WTH is loleah?  .



I know...sad isn't it....who needs a 10,000 character pm limit anymore


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 22, 2003)

I for one do.....my mind is a cesspool.... 

Well I started :makeyourownsmilie:  I figure I can start "*lol*eah".... 


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Maybe make a collage......legs, bi's, face 0beach)..etc
> 
> 
> DP



Gr8 Idea DP..I'm on it...it will look so wicked! 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 22, 2003)

Shaddup   I actually AM on it


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 22, 2003)

do I sound intoxicated 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 22, 2003)

Wow..I just remembered that collage you made for Prince advertising the Adult section....almost as good as Kuso's....loleah


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 22, 2003)

Yes...quite a bit ...and a little more than "intoxicated"  ...dessert was good I take it


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 22, 2003)

Cha!....better


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 22, 2003)

Find it...I'm ready to vote....loleah  <---ok, so that's getting old already 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 22, 2003)

Find what? vote on what?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Yes...quite a bit ...and a little more than "intoxicated"  ...dessert was good I take it



is that a bun...err I mean pun? 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Find it...I'm ready to vote....loleah  <---ok, so that's getting oild already
> 
> 
> DP



The adult collage comp....duh?


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 22, 2003)

No...no pun


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 22, 2003)

Whom is messed up here?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 22, 2003)

Must be ALL bun then....  


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 22, 2003)

Ok...so I'm high on sugar...and you're just drunk


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 22, 2003)

Not drunk....intoxicated.  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 22, 2003)

You're funny


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 22, 2003)

...and will you fix my spelling please....


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 22, 2003)

The weird thing about me and alcohol.........It kind of creeps up behind me....I think I do to much to fast..feel fine...and the next moment..Whomp, there it is! 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 22, 2003)

Did you say I was a role model...


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 22, 2003)

HY!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 22, 2003)

Thanks Leah 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 22, 2003)

Thanks Andrew


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 22, 2003)

Top 10 Posters - Last 24 Hours 
w8lifter 127 
Dr. Pain 113 


Top 10 Posters - Last 7 Days 
w8lifter 595 
Dr. Pain 543


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 22, 2003)

I know...it's been like that for a while fellow "super-mod"..we do yak a lot...lol

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 22, 2003)

Sugar makes ya thirsty


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 22, 2003)

I wouldn't drink too much if sleep is important to ya at all! 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 22, 2003)

I was gonna say...you're up pretty late  ...and w/ no nap too


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 22, 2003)

I napped while you gorged yourself...


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 22, 2003)

lmao 

Well...I think I'm going to bed


----------



## lina (Feb 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Top 10 Posters - Last 24 Hours
> w8lifter 127
> Dr. Pain 113
> ...



This journal is just a coverup for 2 post whores!


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> This journal is just a coverup for 2 post whores!



Yeah  but at least we don't subject ya'll to it by posting all over the board


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 22, 2003)

She's almost right...


GNL   


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 22, 2003)

GNA  

It's been fun post whoring w/ ya


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 22, 2003)

GN 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 23, 2003)

BW = 121

No ill effects of sugar


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 23, 2003)

Wow...I'm freaking tired...I guess I should have tried to sleep more


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 23, 2003)

GML 

It's the 'extra' sleep that is killing me....9 in and out hours, at least the night before it was almost solid... 


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 23, 2003)

Your dehydrated...and can 'get away' w/some sugar, because we keep your glycogen low....your the carb-phobic one.......I'd like to have given you a plan at 80-90, for 2 weeks at midpoint......

Do you want the zig-zag now...or something like that?


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 23, 2003)

GMA 

I'm not carb-phobic  

Zig-zag being carb ups?


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 23, 2003)

I woke up to someone trying to scrap the inch of ice off their car for 30 fuking minutes, lol.


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 23, 2003)

I have something to show you...do you have time?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 23, 2003)

Yes carb-ups. 

We use a little ingenuity here....we turn our car on and walk away for 5 minutes, let the defroster loosen it first.....haven't had to do that for 3.5 years since we got a garage....no more fire wood either 


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 23, 2003)

yes


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Yes carb-ups.
> 
> We use a little ingenuity here....we turn our car on and walk away for 5 minutes, let the defroster loosen it first.....haven't had to do that for 3.5 years since we got a garage....no more fire wood either
> ...



Ya'd think eh! 


Okay...I can do carb ups if you want ....whatever you want


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 23, 2003)

K....it's posted elsewhere


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 23, 2003)

Done!

I thought it was the collage....:bummed: 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 23, 2003)




----------



## w8lifter (Feb 23, 2003)

Thanks


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 23, 2003)

Okay....I'm going shopping soon


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 23, 2003)

So...um..wheres the collage? 

What'cha gonna buy...no CC I hope? 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 23, 2003)

what's CC? 

Skyler needs shoes....and um...so do I? 

collage?


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 23, 2003)

I am having some fibre one today k?   Was gonna have an apple but want that instead


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 23, 2003)

Collage, yes......were you drunk or something last night? Lol

Cottage Cheese 

w8....typical woman shoe fetish check....only if you have less than 30 Pairs 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 23, 2003)

K to fibre...

And I thought you needed groceries 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 23, 2003)

I have less than 30 pairs  

collage?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 23, 2003)

Fuck..YES Collage..you needed a 300 dpi pic..none were good enough...so I suggested a body part/glimpse collage...and you said you were on it.....it must be in the last 5-7 pages 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 23, 2003)

:fuckingadd: 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 23, 2003)

I got groceries yesterday


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 23, 2003)

LMFAO! I didn't do it


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I have less than 30 pairs
> 
> collage?



Funny story....Herbal V had 84 pairs..she limits herself to 80..so she had to give some away...lol

TG...has a closet.......10-12 foot high ceiling 8 feet wide.......4 levels across the bottom of shoes......then starting at 6 feet high to the ceiling, rows of stacked shoe boxes.....

.....she doen't know what she has...so everytime she has to go out...she goes and buys a new pair.....I think I mentioned that to you before ..


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> LMFAO! I didn't do it



So were you EVER ON IT? 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 23, 2003)

Do you give your fat-cat the tuna can when you're done w/ it? lol

Mine practically rapes me for it....she's on a high protein, high omega-3 diet


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 23, 2003)

I'm not that bad ....and no...I wasn't


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I got groceries yesterday



and CC? 

NO DAIRY =  NO HUGE DERRIERE :asstoyou:


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 23, 2003)

I haven't touched cottage cheese 

I did buy 2 litres of cream though


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Do you give your fat-cat the tuna can when you're done w/ it? lol
> 
> Mine practically rapes me for it....she's on a high protein, high omega-3 diet



Just the juice...one (the anorexic fat one...how is that possible?) goes after my chicken however....


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I haven't touched cottage cheese
> 
> I did buy 2 litres of cream though



2 T for coffee limit...K?


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 23, 2003)

I know 

Our cat is actually bullemic (sp)....she eats her food...then yarfs it up


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I'm not that bad ....and no...I wasn't



Sometimes you are.....

It's a good idea......in the center the face, or the NY comp? 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I know
> 
> Our cat is actually bullemic (sp)....she eats her food...then yarfs it up



oops...that's what I meant.....barforama.....they call it "nervous eater"....I don't know why she is so fat.....I hope they are not diabetic....


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 23, 2003)

It is a good idea...I should make one


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 23, 2003)

You should be controlling their insulin


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 23, 2003)

Chest tomorrow?  Want to do it later? 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> You should be controlling their insulin



We have BB friend/customer that has 11 cats...some are diabetic....still....so I wonder where all the insulin goes...LOL 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 23, 2003)

Yes later...I'm not sure i'll even be able to workout tomorrow...I have a complete day of hell tomorrow! not looking forward to it at all 

Okay...I''m going shopping now


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 23, 2003)

K

SYL  

I have my first annual Dematology check up tomorrow...then I can tan again......LOL

You be able to...let's make it anyways 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 23, 2003)

lmao!

who the hell would have 11 freaking cats


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 23, 2003)

and a lot of guns.....

:hidragonboy: 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 23, 2003)

K...we'll do it later 

SYS


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 23, 2003)

Holy hell...can the weather be any worse?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 23, 2003)

hey...it's beautiful here!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 23, 2003)

And Sunny!  

....how was shopping? 

Going soon..to a movie


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 23, 2003)

It was hell...roads are really bad....lots of ice, snow, locks were all frozen, power lines down


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 23, 2003)

Damn...I'd be right at home.....I like adverse shit like that!

So "Shorts" weather basically?  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 23, 2003)

Yeah...shorts weather (pschyo)


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 23, 2003)

You wanna do chest or should we w8 till you get back? 

I gotta eat...can I have carbs today and then start zig zag tomorrow?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 23, 2003)

You had carbs just hours ago sychoeater: so NO! 

Pay some fucking dues here! 

When I get back please! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 23, 2003)

But I want a sweet potato 

I pay my dues doing your freakin' workouts!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 23, 2003)

Will you continue to pay?

Cuz my FAME comment stands...you are close? 


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 23, 2003)

Freakin' huh ????  :Laugh:


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 23, 2003)

Sounds like you are ready for the DOMINATRIX! 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 23, 2003)

OMG...I was getting afraid you were gonna give that to me   I'm not sure though?



> Will you continue to pay?
> 
> Cuz my FAME comment stands...you are close?



Is this good or bad?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 23, 2003)

I have to go

SYL 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 23, 2003)

Ok ....SYS ....have fun


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> OMG...I was getting afraid you were gonna give that to me   I'm not sure though?
> 
> 
> ...



It's good...I give you 4oz of SP...not a bite more...K??  re-mad:


SYS


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 23, 2003)




----------



## w8lifter (Feb 23, 2003)

edit


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 23, 2003)

No...I lost part somehow...that is the original.....

only 4 OZ

and your getting the DOMINATRIX...look it up and post it here. LOL 

now SYS


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 23, 2003)

I don't need to look it up ...I remember it 

I'll post it though 

SYS


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 23, 2003)

Well....what'd ya see? ...and was it good?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 23, 2003)

"Old School"...and it was strained humor, some good gags though......kind of scenes setting up humor, as opposed to humor flowing...

Weird: Coming back to a driveway full of kids, one in an alien suit
Weirder:  Opening your front door to the other half
Weirdest:  All of them have freakin cell phones


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 23, 2003)

Was that part of movie?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 23, 2003)

No..my fucking house...Film Club..the most popular at school..SoP owns! 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 23, 2003)

Of course he does


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 23, 2003)

Thanks

....and it always turns into a party....fucking party house 

Your next ...

They're filming for the talant show...they blew the show  away in the fall...this time it's about 'channel surfing'...they are filming it the kitchen.....cooking with G' Fresh  

Running 2 camera units...lights, props...they really have it together...and the editing software...it's crazy what they can do! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 23, 2003)

Sounds like fun  ...I know i'm next


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 23, 2003)

You only had 3 meals..err 4 yesterday...or was that SUGAR and SUGAR...for the last 2 meals?

Ready for a tweak and a program?


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 23, 2003)

Oh...btw...I took measurements this morning...everything's the same except maybe my legs...can't remember what the old measurement was...I think I lost 1/2 an inch?

Where did I post the old measurements? We were talking about TG.


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 23, 2003)

No...I had more...I just can't remember what I had before we left...and it was 5 meals, not 6.

I think it was chicken and asparagus?


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 23, 2003)

Yes...I'm ready


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 23, 2003)

36 unpuffed
27
33.5

arms 12
thighs 21.5




DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Yes...I'm ready



Low carb ZZ...or steady carbs..last chance 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 23, 2003)

I dunno...whatever one you think I should be doing 

K...so I lost a quarter inch on my thigh...big whup 

i'd like my waist to get back to 26 anytime now!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 23, 2003)

Prolab contract huh?

Prolab offered  WARLORD but the distributor it was through...had a falling out w/Prolab so he went with MRM.....I hope it's better than their standard contract. 

I use to well conected w/Prolab until Natrol bought them...lol


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I dunno...whatever one you think I should be doing
> 
> K...so I lost a quarter inch on my thigh...big whup
> ...



It's gonna have special instructions.....please be open 

Working now.....


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> It's gonna have special instructions.....please be open



See...it's this that I don't like 

I want a sponsor dammit!


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 23, 2003)

How come my ass is twice the size it was last year but it looks better now? 

This is a serious question 

I can't fit into anything I wore last year....


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 23, 2003)

* Special Instructions first *

Because we are gonna drop your calories... because I believe it's blurring your 'sharpness', because you won't detrain or lose conditioning..and because I believe and want to prove or disprove..Cardio is not all that, and I think it's swelling you, keeping you from even more strength and LBM gains...and BF loss! (last year you stoped bewteen contests and got sharper...remember?) 

1) No Cardio for 7-10...even 14 days
2) Intensity increases eslewhere..K?
3) Get Amps (  ) on Leg and Chest and Shoulder days instead of cardio days 


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> See...it's this that I don't like
> 
> I want a sponsor dammit!



you call THAT being open....

I'm trying to get you one...you're not!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> How come my ass is twice the size it was last year but it looks better now?
> 
> This is a serious question
> ...



For most ladies..it's larger thighs and smaller waist..are you sayig your ass is in the way?  

Probably SWOLLEN from too much cardio!


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 23, 2003)

What?????!!!!!

No way! WTF do I do if it doesn't work and then it's too late?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 23, 2003)

Agree, before I go on 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 23, 2003)

you had that written already...just w8ing, lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> What?????!!!!!
> 
> No way! WTF do I do if it doesn't work and then it's too late?



One week....3-4 sessions, compensated by lower cals...do you want me to go get your quote from your Bio about cardio......I don't think it's working for a few others either...

ONE WEEK!


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> For most ladies..it's larger thighs and smaller waist..are you sayig your ass is in the way?
> 
> Probably SWOLLEN from too much cardio!
> ...



You're just saying that cause you don't want me to do cardio now, lol.

Well...my ass is definitely bigger...but it looks better...how can that be???


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> you had that written already...just w8ing, lol



No...it was our timing...I'm serious...stop laighing...


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 23, 2003)

5 days


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 23, 2003)

Your glutes are larger because I told you to skip/row and stay off stairs and the eliptical...and you wouldn't 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 23, 2003)

Yes...but do they look better?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 5 days




6...not including today...and if it's working 12?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Yes...but do they look better?




yes


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 23, 2003)

I'm not complaining btw


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 23, 2003)

I shouldn't have to NEGOTI8 with my Trainee! 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Yes...but do they look better?



LMFAO....Did I actually write that or did you edit?  ...I meant to write why do they


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> 6...not including today...and if it's working 12?



Do we have a deal?


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> 6...not including today...and if it's working 12?




Ok?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> LMFAO....Did I actually write that or did you edit?  ...I meant to write why do they



Yes...you wrote that...no edit


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Ok?



Not acceptable with a ?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Do we have a deal?


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 23, 2003)

OMG...you're so picky! Ok  

I can't believe I wrote that...that's funny!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 23, 2003)

It does look better......esp atht eside and bottom..there is a tiny bit at the top that has to go......

Is it firm or will a suit make it  bulge? Seriously?


...too drained now from your stubborness to do your program and W/O..lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> OMG...you're so picky! Ok
> 
> I can't believe I wrote that...that's funny!



So picky that gosh and scared demean that OK....lol...not


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 23, 2003)

What? I barely argued....you knew I wasn't gonna like it, you should have prepared...had a nap or something 

No...there's fat there...a suit that _fit_ would look okay...none of my old suits. Ya sure about taking cardio away?


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 23, 2003)

GGGGGGGRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


OKAY!!!!

GGGRRRR


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 23, 2003)

Positive...there was one aspect of your pics I didn't like,,,and I'm sure cardio is 60-70% of the blame..we will know soon..if your good.....


DFP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 23, 2003)

Well...tell me what it was then? ....so I can understand


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> GGGGGGGRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR
> 
> 
> ...



 

NOW that is the WAY I like it...BIG BOLD AND IN MY FACE! :HFY:  : 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 23, 2003)

Yeah right, lol....now tell me the rest


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 23, 2003)

> OK, first you put the leg cuffs on each wrist, leave them loose enough so you can slip out and change partners!
> Then place a flat or low incline bench between the cables, cables on the bottom!
> Get some DB's, the women use 15, 20, 25.. the men vary 20-40.
> OK, with the leg cuffs attached and DB's in your hands, do 8 reps of big stretching flyes (hard contraction), then w/o rest, immediately go to 8 presses, full extension!
> ...



Still....


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 23, 2003)

Can I have 1/2 glass diet coke?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Well...tell me what it was then? ....so I can understand



Leah....understand that this does not take away form the positive comments....your progress is incredible....I looked for shape, size, symetry...subtle things some only think about subconsciously.....the bringing up of lagging body parts, the whole nine yards 

Not a function of BF...as is definition.....but you lacked "hardness" and "sharpness"....I know you h8 TG as an example...but if I could show you a picture of her on any day...even during her period, it's like you could bounce a  ball off of any part of her anatomy...w/o a pump.

Hard to explain better...just trust me?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Still....



Let's see the rest of that W/O?


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 23, 2003)

Yeah...I know that...I told you I was soft 

You've also said TG does shitloads of cardio


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 23, 2003)

5 sets of BB incline
5 sets of single drop DB incline
4 sets low incline DOMINATRIX w/drop last set
4 sets swiss ball flyes
4 sets push ups weighted feet up
3 sets cross bench pullovers


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 23, 2003)

She has a SLB metabolism....you can't compare to  that, and she looks even sharper every time she is too sick or hurt to do cardio.


She can eat constantly...the more she eats...the less she weighs....and she happens to look too thin right now...I can explain why l8er 

I'm betting your harder in days

DP

Ready to proceed?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 23, 2003)

ONE  more thing to agree to?


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 23, 2003)

Yes...what?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 23, 2003)

5, count then FIVE, Cinq, Cinco, Funf, Fem (Swedish),  Go, LITERS OF WATER A DAY! 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 23, 2003)

I've been getting 5?


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 23, 2003)

I gotta put more laundry on...BRB...freakin' type dammit!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 23, 2003)

You can edit 


*1 * 4 sets of BB incline

*2 * 3 sets of single drop DB incline

*3 * 3-4 sets of flat or  low incline DOMINATRIX w/drop last set

*4 * 4 sets swiss ball flyes

*5 * 3 sets cross bench pullovers or if the shoulder says no....cable flyes from the bottom, while kneeling

DPsycho


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I've been getting 5?
> 
> 
> *Water* Not enough....3 litres



Consistently...esp if I only have 6 days...starting tomorrow...esp for a hardness check!

..and I didn't say you could have that diet coke! 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 23, 2003)

dammit...you cancelled my edit w/ your edit


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 23, 2003)

You can edit 


*1 * 3 sets of BB incline

*2 * 3 sets of flat or  low incline DOMINATRIX 

*3 * 3 sets DB incline

*4 * 3 sets swiss ball flyes

*5 * 3 sets cross bench pullovers 

DPsycho [/QUOTE]


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Consistently...esp if I only have 6 days...starting tomorrow...esp for a hardness check!
> 
> ..and I didn't say you could have that diet coke!
> ...



I've been consistent for over a week @ 6 litres or more. Today's the first day I've been under.


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 23, 2003)

I have 5 clients in a row tomorrow....then off to get the kids, take 'em home, and back for a sixth  :hellday:


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 23, 2003)

Tweak A

*High/low*

*Day A*

 1648 calories  ...6 Meals

180 P  70 C 72 F

3 meals, berries or nothing for carbs

*Day B*

1475 calories  ...5 meals

175 P 25 C 75 F

35 P 5 C 15 F

*ONE FREE MEAL AFTER THE 3RD 'B" DAY*

----------------------------------------------------------------------

Tweak B

1650 calories  ...6 meals

180 P 30 C 90 F

Biweekly Carb-ups...in place of meal 6 ..2 times/week


DP


------------------------------------------------------------

Tweak C

180 P 70 C 72 F  1648 calories...6 meals

Like high day form Tweak "A" above


Choose? 


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I've been consistent for over a week @ 6 litres or more. Today's the first day I've been under.




Good w8 

You're gonna wish you'd done more work, that W/O edit was to wussy...err Extreme!  :

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> 
> Tweak B
> 
> ...



Day B is fucking nuts 14fucking75?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I have 5 clients in a row tomorrow....then off to get the kids, take 'em home, and back for a sixth  :hellday:



My Tueday is looking like that....floors..very long day


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 23, 2003)

Tweak "A" offers faster progress...are you sure...just a little hunger Pain? 

DP

...and hey...it's only for a day


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 23, 2003)

No...I'm not doing that.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Day B is fucking nuts 14fucking75?





You're funny


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 23, 2003)

Well you're not!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> No...I'm not doing that.



Tweak B is hard enough...K 

Berries or greens....K? 

You do know nuts have too many carbs? 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 23, 2003)

I know....no nuts. Can I have cream?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Well you're not!



Not even a little?  :wink:

Go post that in your journals before you forget...water rule, cardio rule too......2 T of cream max......no other dairy, no fucking nuts! 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 23, 2003)

lmao...you suck 

I did post it


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I know....no nuts. Can I have cream?



yes...I already gave you coffee cream because you are so....so...so very co=operative! :sarcastictothemax:

Notice...coffee stays..despite softness...

I'm too fucking "soft" for this!

You drank that diet coke didn't you


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 23, 2003)

Do you think I'll compete next year?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 23, 2003)

eh?

After you get fat and breasts post contests?


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 23, 2003)

I didn't drink the coke.

And I meant more than just coffee cream 

And it's decaff


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 23, 2003)

Why am I gonna get fat? lol

You still crave bread...and have less control that you should....maybe that will change! 

2T of cream....no more.....w/a meal...your nails, hair and fiberless colon need flax 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 23, 2003)

You're at 7000 posts


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 23, 2003)

lmao...I think you meant to quote that? lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 23, 2003)

I hope you will compete for years...and balance in modeling too.  I hope you get everything you desire! LD


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 23, 2003)

What's LD?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Why am I gonna get fat? lol
> 
> You still crave bread...and have less control that you should....maybe that will change!
> ...



There it's quoted! 

Doesn't count like ABC...I have 4000 posts battling/helping/hanging w/you 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> What's LD?



 as in : and D


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 23, 2003)

I know...here you're just a post whore  j/k 

What is it?

limp dick
listen dyke
lost dude
leah dawn <---god forbid


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> as in : and D



  I should have known!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 23, 2003)

Leah Dearest


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 23, 2003)

lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 23, 2003)

Is your middle name Dawn...I can't beleive I forgot what it is?

Ann
Marie
Jo
Dawn


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 23, 2003)

Yes, it's Dawn....I was named after my father. And all I heard when I was growing up from my mother when I got in shit, and from my mother's entire side of the family whenever they saw me....was "leah dawn" GGGRRRRR


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 23, 2003)

Kinda doesn't flow w/ Rob's last name though, lol.


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Ann
> Marie
> Jo



What are these...guess's? Cause Leah Jo just doesn't flow


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 23, 2003)

it would in your sister's neighborhood...


Did I ever know that?

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 23, 2003)

I have to go pee..make food, find Mrs. Pain..etc...


K? 

bbs...or bbl 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 23, 2003)

No...I don't think so, lol

This journal is only 12 days old and it's got 35 pages @ 40 posts per page 

I guess 2 weeks is our limit?


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 23, 2003)

Okay...me too


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> 
> No...I don't think so, lol
> ...





I was looking for something in a search...two of your journals came up.....one had 502 posts..the other 1200 plus...how do you find shit in that! 

Some boards bring you right to the post don't they? 

K SYS


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 23, 2003)

Yeah I know...not this one 

Cuttin' sugar is too scary to even think about searching.


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 23, 2003)

Alright....so just a little bit of ADD going on....One window open for recipes, one open @ ptonthenet reading articles, one here, & answering emails


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 23, 2003)

Have you ever had chestnuts?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 23, 2003)

Yes..I love them... 


So my server is being a little bitch right now...slow as hell....How come everytome I ask the cable company what's going on..they always say, "We're in the process of upgrading".  I mean WTF..."upgrading" for the last 1.5 years?


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 23, 2003)

LOL...

So...what do they taste like? And how do ya cook 'em...and more importantly, can I have 'em


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 23, 2003)

You bake or roast them....

Make an incision ont the flat side, I like to use X's...sprinkle w/water ......and I'm not telling you how long  to cook them for....because NO NUTS!


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 23, 2003)

45 minutes 

They're not nuts? 

:yousuck:  ...wasn't gonna anyway


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 23, 2003)

Fuck...yes...45 minutes to turn a page!

Damn this is fucked.....so much fucking technology and for this aggravating shit

Stop saying I suck already   they have to many carbs.....

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 23, 2003)

I just turned off Avi's and all of a sudden the network got better...lol

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 23, 2003)

Ok....I'm just kiddin'...you don't suck  

Did you think I'd do A cause you gave me a "free meal"?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 23, 2003)

YEP...and guess what...."A" is coming...lol 

Are you OK giving Britney your 'leftover' tweaks....


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 23, 2003)

I think I need the Avi....going back in!


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> YEP...and guess what...."A" is coming...lol
> 
> *I figured that....you don't wanna save that for when I really need it (musclemania) do ya? lol*
> ...


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> I think I need the Avi....going back in!




Fuking funny!


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> If w8 had two Detour bars on her counter....she'd have NO Detour bars in a few minutes!
> 
> DP




Damn str8


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 23, 2003)

Hey....new rules! 

With that sponsorship thingy...I'm thinking about 'perfecting' you early! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 23, 2003)

Oh great *scared & excited*


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 23, 2003)

But um...._what_ sponsporship thingy? Do you mean Hardwear Athletics?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 23, 2003)

Prolab?  Didn't I just go over that a few pages abck...and you said you wanted it! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 23, 2003)

Well yeah I would love to be sponsored by prolab.... but, I mean...I dunno


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 23, 2003)

SoP is mixing a new CD for leg day for me......

Zombie...Dragula
Def Leopard...

Playing with RUN DMC/Aerosmith..Walk this Way

Ideas....

may go with  hair bands....The gym is still recovering Living Dead Girl, Superbeast


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Well yeah I would love to be sponsored by prolab.... but, I mean...I dunno



Visualize Winning! 

Leah..listen...why do you thing wnso is so interested in you?  They have seen your progress, your fit w/the industry.....there is a pattern emerging here! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 23, 2003)

Disturbed....Fear...or Stupify....or Down w/ the Sickness 

Metallica...For Whom the Bell Tolls

Godsmack....Voodoo


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 23, 2003)

Okay


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 23, 2003)

I should explain these sponsorships to you though.....myself, my store, employees have been sponsored by Bodyfuel, MetRx, Pinnacle, almost Prolab, MRM...and some shoe and bike companies/stores years ago.

Usually it is free product....X $$ per month, $$$ for entering and placing in contests or events...and $$$ for getting published.  Also sometimes travel expenses and of course you know about the clothes (company colours) 

You should hit Aarron(sp) up for it! LOL 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 23, 2003)

I can't even bring myself to ask if he wants a pic for the store


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Disturbed....Fear...or Stupify....or Down w/ the Sickness
> 
> Metallica...For Whom the Bell Tolls
> ...



Thanks!   Downloading...Enter the Sandman too

What...no Nine Inch Nails? 

Pantera?


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 23, 2003)

Eeeeewwww....don't like them


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I can't even bring myself to ask if he wants a pic for the store



We get hit up al of the time!  We give some valuable advice....


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 23, 2003)

What do they do...just hand you a pic? lol

All my Cd cases are in the truck so I can't think of anything 

Linkin Park is good


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 23, 2003)

When I'm Gone, 3 Doors Down is an awesome song...although not something you wanna workout to


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 23, 2003)

SoP doesn't like Linkin P..

No..they ask for shit....Like Eco-Challange Teams etc....

The top level people already come w/sponsors...I should have sponsored the last Throwing coach here though...she sent me a lot of Biz, bought a lot of stuff..and took a Bronze at the Worlds, shot put!

She replaced a guy who Silvered in 92 hammer I think..Christian and my friends Mathias and Maggie brought all of the Swedes in..helped that Mrs. Pain could speak Swedish


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 23, 2003)

Always, Saliva


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 23, 2003)

I can't ask for shit


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 23, 2003)

Disturbed.....DWTS..is gr8...may be too much for the gym!

I could squat big to it!


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 23, 2003)

Yes...it's pretty good  ...The whole CD is awesome


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I can't ask for shit



Saliva = DareDevil...lol

Hey...we're not back to "Living Shy Girl" are we....??? 

You have to sell yourself Leah....your always talking about marketing yourself...wel it can't always be from behind a screen.

You ask me for shit like coke and cookies..no differences 

Green Jelly 3 Little Pigs?


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 23, 2003)

Crap....I'm slow again here!


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 23, 2003)

I always was/am/is (whatever) shy...asking you is easy and not the same thing.

What's green jelly and pigs? lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 23, 2003)

Group and Song

It's good...may be too much to much for the gym......Monica is a headbanger (counter). depends how many old people there are tomorrow...and we may just say Fuck Em anyway! 

Voodoo, I knew...to slow for squats...


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 23, 2003)

You edited my journal


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 23, 2003)

I knew Stupify too...just don't remember names of songs for some reason...

SoP just called it a Poser Band...

Metallica just finished downloading........

It fucking rocks in this room...we put his PC speakers set  on the new MAC...OMG


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> You edited my journal



DID I?  What gave you the clue?  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> I knew Stupify too...just don't remember names of songs for some reason...
> 
> *Me either!*
> ...


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 23, 2003)

Marilyn Manson...beautiful people


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 23, 2003)




----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 23, 2003)

Fear was good...again...Redneck gyms and Disturbed...LOL

W/U to For Whom the Bell Tolls...then Saliva, Ozzie, Crazy train, Zombie, Dracula (heaviest squats here)....Rollin, Limp Biscuit.....so far


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 23, 2003)

You need fuking headphones


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 23, 2003)

Just added Unbelievable......downloading Manson...... 

Is this fun for you...?


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 23, 2003)

System of a Down....Chopsuey


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 23, 2003)

Yes...I love music


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> You need fuking headphones



I have to be accessible to people for PR....however when I squat....the speaker is about 10 feet away...I crank their little knob...and people know to stay the fuck away form me 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 23, 2003)

Twisted Sister too old for you......lol 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 23, 2003)

Hmmm...I get bugged even w/ the headphones


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 23, 2003)

Thanks!

 Were gonna do a yuppie one for later in the week  Clash, Bon Jovi, Warrant, Whitesnake, Guns and Roses, maybe save TS for that.......


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Twisted Sister too old for you......lol
> 
> 
> DP




Hardly, lol...I was just gonna say "flashback" w/ We're not gonna take it and Quiet Riot...Cum on feel the noise


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 23, 2003)

You got enough yet? lol


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 23, 2003)

K...I think I'm gonna go to bed


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Hardly, lol...I was just gonna say "flashback" w/ We're not gonna take it and Quiet Riot...Cum on feel the noise



I think we will finish it with I Wanna Rock, TS....Quiet Riot, and Paradise City...cuz the Yoga people come in at 9 

Thanks Leah

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 23, 2003)

LOL...fun


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 23, 2003)

Oh man......cost SoP like $.50 to burn me a CD....


Leah....Sleep well, Dream of Winning!  


GNL  

A


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 23, 2003)

Okay, lol

GNA


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 23, 2003)

Marilyn Manson, SoP called the Beavis and Butt head genration!

Beautiful People.....I like


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 23, 2003)

SoP is picky 

Good 

GN


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I always was/am/is (whatever) shy...asking you is easy and not the same thing.



Just reviewed...damn yakkers...lol

No....you don't 'just' give em a picture, although that is a start..you display your throphies there, wear their colours out and at the gym when working out, and at comps, promote the store and put it in your bio/resume as 'Special Thanks to: '..and when you go onstage..it's in your intro as "Sponsored by: "  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> You can edit
> 
> 
> *1 * 3 sets of BB incline


 

I hate BB Press


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 24, 2003)

GML 


I know...and we avoid it to much (BB)...and I was going for a slight stabilizer pre-exhaust before you edited the crap out of my W/O 


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 24, 2003)

I'd really like to wake up to GMA as opposed to some bitchin'/whining 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 24, 2003)

GMA


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 24, 2003)

Ok thank you 


...now you can bitch? 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 24, 2003)

No...it's okay


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 24, 2003)

Got your meals prepared?


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 24, 2003)

Did you sleep well? mmafiter is DRIVING ME NUTS  Up for two fucking hours then comes to bed then he gets up 2 hrs later and does it all again....I'm going to CHOKE the fuck out of him soon


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 24, 2003)

Yes...15F 30P is so much easier than 35P & 12F LOL


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 24, 2003)

I know..I planned the "P" for you that way...stupid Canadian tuna 

I slept better last night...Mrs. Pain got these things through our supp distributor (I'll try to post on em) that you put in your nose, kind of expands it....so she doesn't snore...well it's sort of a snore...cross between sleep apnea and what I call fooing.....blows through her mouth...and they work gr8 until she pulls it out in the wee hours (in her sleep, they don't bother her) and I have to push her on her side every 20 minutes...lol    

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 24, 2003)

UGH...I hate snoring  lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 24, 2003)

:snoringfuckers:

We started talking about Scorpions, and some others...ran out of room..had enough for two CD's....

SoP worked with the ordering last night...I may squat for 1/2 and hour or more


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 24, 2003)

Awesome  I wish I could make a CD


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 24, 2003)

Get a rewriter with all the $$$ from those 6 clients today...stop buying girly things...  

Course....you'll need more room on your hard-drive 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 24, 2003)

We now can make DVD's too......fucking blanks cost like $5..

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 24, 2003)

Yeah right! Half of them are free today


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 24, 2003)

*stop buying girly things*

Hey! That was uncalled for!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 24, 2003)

Yeah.....j/k....

I'm saving for a car...lol


DP

brb


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 24, 2003)

K...I have a hell day...gone all day...won't be back till 5:30-6


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 24, 2003)

brb

If you go..

Have a gr8 day...and a Kick Ass W/O  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 24, 2003)

K...you too


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 24, 2003)

Thanks...

DP


----------



## mmafiter (Feb 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I can't even bring myself to ask if he wants a pic for the store



I went and spoke to the supplement store on your behalf. He's waiting for you to bring in a picture.  Pansy.


----------



## mmafiter (Feb 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Did you sleep well? mmafiter is DRIVING ME NUTS  Up for two fucking hours then comes to bed then he gets up 2 hrs later and does it all again....I'm going to CHOKE the fuck out of him soon



How do you think I feel? I can't fuqqing sleep!

Don't make me tell everyone about the "happy dream" you had the other night.


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> 
> Don't make me tell everyone about the "happy dream" you had the other night.




   ROTFLMFAO!!!!!!


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> I went and spoke to the supplement store on your behalf. He's waiting for you to bring in a picture.  Pansy.



 Thank you


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 24, 2003)

My tummy hurts 


I loved the Dominatrix  ...Fucking hard as hell, but I loved it...I was kinda nervous doing it at first cause everyone was wondering WTF I was doing, lol.

*BB Incline Press* 45/12, 65/10, 75/8, 75/6.....

*Dominatrix* 10lb on cable......10lbDB/8 + 8, 12.5/6 + 5, 12.5/5 + 3

*DB Incline Press* 25/12, 30/10, 30/8

*DB Pullovers* 30/12 x 3


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 24, 2003)

Awesome! 

Now what did you eat? 



DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 24, 2003)

...and when you post the W/O...you should post the explanation of the DOMINATRIX...lol

Now WhaT about thisHappy Dream?...


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 24, 2003)

....don't ask  

I posted an explanation of the exercise...I'm not digging back there for it again 

My meals are posted in my other journal...but I'm about to have a tea


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 24, 2003)

And you were right...I wanted to do more...and would have if I'd had the time....I only had 55 minutes...didn't even have time to change....GGGRRRR


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 24, 2003)

What you 8...or the happy D....???


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 24, 2003)

> OK, first you put the leg cuffs on each wrist, leave them loose enough so you can slip out and change partners!
> Then place a flat or low incline bench between the cables, cables on the bottom!
> Get some DB's, the women use 15, 20, 25.. the men vary 20-40.
> OK, with the leg cuffs attached and DB's in your hands, do 8 reps of big stretching flyes (hard contraction), then w/o rest, immediately go to 8 presses, full extension!
> ...


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 24, 2003)

The dream! lol....I don't remember it but apparently it was good 

My meals have been good  But it's the afternoon and I have the munchies 

I'm tired!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 24, 2003)

Was your W/O hard enough??

....I have to go in few minutes for an hour or so 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 24, 2003)

Yes.....and it was all different stuff so it was good...still hate the BB press though 

GGGRRRRRRR


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 24, 2003)

Ten minutes....and 2 PM's...

when do you come back?  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 24, 2003)

i'm not going anywhere


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 24, 2003)

K 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 24, 2003)

i had cashews


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 24, 2003)

Okay...so I asked rob to get me some multi vitamins and he buys me a "mens' formula GGGRRR

So anyway....the only difference I can see that makes it for men is that it has "lipotropic factors" Choline Bitartrate and Inositol (both 50mg)....this can't be a bad thing for me can it? 

Just making sure


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 24, 2003)

Look for Saw Palmetto....used in Grobust, listed as Sabal...the choline will not be a problem.....Small print..."proprietary herbal blend?"

NO CASHEWS.....think FAME....not Famished 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 24, 2003)

Nope...the only thing different it has is what I posted already....is it okay?


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 24, 2003)

You want me to list everything? WTF is Vitamin D3?...is that a mis print or something? lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 24, 2003)

No..it's ergocalciferol...comes from fish liver oil...and is good for you... 

400iu -1000iu...unless it's a cheapo..then 200iu

No...just looking for the herbs, if any? 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Nope...the only thing different it has is what I posted already....is it okay?



So far...what colour is it? 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 24, 2003)

400IU....has biotin and selenium as well....no herbs


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 24, 2003)

I haven't opened it yet


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 24, 2003)

It's orange...and they're fucking horse pills


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 24, 2003)

It will work well for you, how much biotin 300-400 mcgs? 100-200mcg of Selenium? 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> It's orange...and they're fucking horse pills



Then it has a big B Complex...50 to 100 mgs of each B...good 

Are you saying you can't swallow it?


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 24, 2003)

Very funny Dr. of Pain 

25mcg Biotin & 20 of selenium lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Very funny Dr. of Pain
> 
> 25mcg Biotin & 20 of selenium lol



Pussy doseages..it's perfect for you! 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 24, 2003)

MY workout.....yours now...except you do 4 sets each:

We did this in an hour   Highlight was when we were moving to a better squat rack...Braindead, drained Dr. J says "I'll get these, you go rack up over there"  CRASH! :eek...The dumbfuck took 3 plates off one side of the bar. leaving 3 on the other......bent the clip and almost took out a glass door and windows to the aerobics room, bar fell str8 over...and waved about 3 feet left and right until it ended bar up, sticking in 3 w8's...LMAO! 

*1 * Squats, reps 5-8, 6 sets, pyramiding w8

*2 * Hack Squats, 6 sets at 8 reps, pyramiding w8

*3 * L/E,  6 sets 10-12 reps, pyramiding w8

*4a * Yes Machine, 3 sets X 10..stack
*4b  * No Machine, 3 sets X 10..stack

*5 * Lying L/C, 6 sets...10 reps, pyramiding w8

*6a * Seated Calves, 6 sets, 15 reps...pyramiding w8
*6b * Standing Calves, 6 sets, 10-12 reps....pyramiding w8


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 24, 2003)

That's hilarious!

I hate the yes/no machines


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Pussy doseages..it's perfect for you!
> 
> DP





BTW...cookies n cream PP rocks! Would be awesome as pudding...but I'll never have it


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> That's hilarious!
> 
> I hate the yes/no machines



Yeah...but they can help bring up your squat....lots of stabilizers involved! 


The only  C and C PP I know of is Spirutein or Muscle Milk, tell me you don't have that?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 24, 2003)

Did you miss cardio today? 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 24, 2003)

No...didn't miss cardio at all 

And no...I wouldn't use MM, lol....it's Scifit


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 24, 2003)

*They* should fucking sponsor me...I'm probably putting _someone's _ kid through college! lol


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Yeah...but they can help bring up your squat....lots of stabilizers involved!



I think squatting can help bring up your squat


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 24, 2003)

EEEWWWW ...and this don't have a nice coating on it that makes it slide easily down your throat...


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I think squatting can help bring up your squat



Ya Think! 

Scifit just offered me a 35% off wholesale buy-in...should I have them drop ship it to your house...their stuff is too expensive for my clientele...


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 24, 2003)

Alright


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> EEEWWWW ...and this don't have a nice coating on it that makes it slide easily down your throat...





HEY MMAFITER!   

...A little help....lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 24, 2003)

..and you should be taking em w/food btw...


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 24, 2003)

LOL....


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 24, 2003)

I know


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 24, 2003)

http://www.opinions3.com/Thyroid Basics.htm


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 24, 2003)

Very interesting....now I wonder if that is the same Dr. Peat who wrote on CO?




> A pituitary hormone (ACTH) is secreted, which responds to adrenalin.  Cortisol stimulates the production of blood sugar by the catabolism of protein in order to increase blood sugar (glucose).  Cortisol decreases adrenalin and causes a slow pulse, a condition common in those with underactive thyroid glands.  If the adrenal cortex is forced to over-secrete for too long, it begins to fail.  It cannot produce enough cortisol to control the blood sugar, and the adrenalin rises.  This causes what is called "adrenalin dominance."



Most interresting......

You may want to ask what catocholamines Ephedrine stimul8ed! 

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&lr=&ie=UTF-8&q=catecholamines+ephedrine+adrenaline&spell=1


Lots of stuff...have to read it again.....I may not agree in totality, but very interesting..Thanks 


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 24, 2003)

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&lr=&ie=UTF-8&q=Dr.+Peat+coconut+oil&spell=1

LOL 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 24, 2003)

I have to go for a while...still doing taxes....

SYS 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 24, 2003)

I don't want to know what happens w/ ephedrine  *lalalalalalala*

I have questions now


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 24, 2003)

Okay...me too...I've been asked a hundred times if "I'm done w/ that yet" LOL


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 24, 2003)

K...go?


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 24, 2003)

Are you asking me or telling me? lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Okay...me too...I've been asked a hundred times if "I'm done w/ that yet" LOL



I meant..go w/questions


What have you been asked...if you are done w/taxes?


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 24, 2003)

No...done w/ the puter, lol.

I'll ask later  

SYS


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Are you asking me or telling me? lol



Asking you to ask me so I can go pee! 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> No...done w/ the puter, lol.
> 
> I'll ask later
> ...



Crap...I h8 that!


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 24, 2003)

I need to do our back workout tonight ...I won't have time in the morning 

...and I think pullups would be good


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 24, 2003)

K...I'm thinking....

NG Pullups 4 sets

WG Pulldowns 3 sets

Plate Loaded Row 4 sets

T Bar Row, Single Arm, 3 sets

Bent Over Smith Row, 3 sets

Cable Row w/ Handles, 3 sets


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 24, 2003)

Crap........that wasn't fun 

Back...I thought is was legs....lol 

DP

P.S. DONE!


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 24, 2003)

No it's not freakin' legs, lol 

Done?....as in good?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> K...I'm thinking....
> 
> NG Pullups 4 sets
> ...



You really like a repetitive routine don't ya?



MWPG Pullups...4 sets  (Medium Parellel)

NG pullddowns SS /w RG pulldown

RG BB row SS/w One arm DB row

Cable row with handles for reps....12,15..,18

Shoulder wide str8 arm pulldown SS/w One arm cable pulldown w/extreme supination during the movement, from knees, full extension

w8ed hypers.....


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> No it's not freakin' legs, lol
> 
> Done?....as in good?



As in that was not fucking fun...we owe a tiny amiubt to federal, state owes us more, SoP gets back from both! 

Taxes are done, census and schoolarships now...lol


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 24, 2003)

*You really like a repetitive routine don't ya?*

What's that mean? 

I don't like that...it's nothing like my workout, lol....it's got too much pulldowns and not enough rowing....my lats are big enough...I want a bigger back dammit.

*MWPG Pullups*

This is exactly what I said...NG.


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 24, 2003)

I hate doing taxes...i always leave it to the last minute


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 24, 2003)

Narrow grip is a V-bar........Medium handles are usually built in to the cable crossover, AT SHOULDER WIDTH....and you need detail more than anything! 

And it means what it means.......no more plate loaded and smith rows...


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I hate doing taxes...i always leave it to the last minute



We do too...less chance of audit...not that we do anything wrong...we just needed the data early this year! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 24, 2003)

I think you're insane...I've done a smith row once...ever! In my entire lifetime! ....and I haven't done plate loaded rows in forever.

It's too much pulldowns....fix it!......please?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 24, 2003)

K.......


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 24, 2003)

MWPG Pullups...4 sets  (Medium Parellel)


RG BB row 

One arm DB row

Cable row with handles for reps....12,15..,18

Shoulder wide str8 arm pulldown SS/w One arm cable pulldown w/extreme supination during the movement, from knees, full extension

w8ed hypers.....


Happy?


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 24, 2003)

Alright 

Thank you


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 24, 2003)

Questions?


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Questions?




Explain.....


_Unsaturated fats, which are prevalent in the American diet today, exact an even greater toll on thyroid function. Unsaturated fats are those fats which are liquid at room temperature, and include all the seed oils, like borage, evening primrose, flax, etc., as well as fish oils, and corn, safflower, and soybean oil.  Processing of the oils has no effect one way or the other where the thyroid gland is concerned, although it does have an overall effect on the body, as refined/hydrogenated oils introduce free radicals into the body.  But all of the polyunsaturated oils cripple the thyroid to a greater or lesser degree, and prevent the secretion of the essential hormones of metabolism.  

_


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 24, 2003)

This was part of the CO thread.......remember that this guy is pro CO....we/he looked at PUFA's being goiter-tropic (hurting thyroid function)

We didn't dismiss this idea....we just entered into the mix. I didn't see peer reviewed double blind studies proving his point...and we went on his anecdotal advice about CO....kind of like our own experiment ;D

His logic falls short with cold pressed organic hexane free oils....as it is the heating, bleaching and processing that be attributed these negative affects of PUFA's..per Udo...


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 24, 2003)

Yeah K...I thought that would be the difference


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 24, 2003)

Did you just "Yeah K" me?


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 24, 2003)

What's wrong w/ yeah K?   ...I was agreeing


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 24, 2003)

Yes w8.


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 24, 2003)

Yes w8?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 24, 2003)

I may get booted at any time for this project..?

What's your Happy Dream?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Yes w8?



I was agreeing


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 24, 2003)

What project?

I told you...I don't remember it


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 24, 2003)

Get SoP a scholarship when he has no fucking financial need....lol

(we have t transfer work from one puter to here where it altready started.

After this, we go after academic shoolarships....we heard MANY go unclaimed! 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 24, 2003)

brb..changing


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 24, 2003)

Good luck w/ it


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> brb..changing




Changing what? 



j/k  K


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 24, 2003)

I do not have estrogen dominance


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 24, 2003)

I know.....but you were called a "Pansy" today...lol


Do you have an opinion?


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 24, 2003)

Not really?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 24, 2003)

I need your advice then?


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 24, 2003)

K


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 24, 2003)

I told you about how I feel about Dr. J and WARLORD...this is similar? 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 24, 2003)

yes


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 24, 2003)

K...going to bed


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 24, 2003)

Well...I must be getting enough water...my lips are dry as fuk LOL


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 24, 2003)

GNL  


...and Thank You 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 24, 2003)

GNA...anytime  

SYITM


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 25, 2003)

BW = 120

BTW...I stepped on the body comp scale yesterday after one meal, weighing 121 at home...and I was 128.5, lol.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 25, 2003)

GML 

And?....any body changes....(I expect more by Wednesday/Thursday) 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 25, 2003)

GM 

...I get tired of checking sometimes...my tummy's flat, I guess that's good


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 25, 2003)

You need to be more descriptive about cuts, vascularity, details please...I can not see what you see? 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 25, 2003)

I know...sorry ...I'll be more descriptive.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 25, 2003)

Did you delete the DramaP?  

I sent it to Prince anyway....I promised him.....I would before I disturb  the board,,this is the most self control I have ever exercised


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 25, 2003)

LOL...no I didn't delete anything.

I'm leaving for work soon...don't even know my schedule...forgot my book at work


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 25, 2003)

Sorry...there was a 

SYS   Have a good W/O and day...I think my server hiccupped.

Thank you Leah! 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 25, 2003)

*sigh* 

Okay....I want the fat the fuck off too 

*PG Pullups* 8, 7, 6, 6...RI 90-120

*RG BB Row* 90/10, 115/8 x 2...180 RI

*One arm DB Row* 30/12, 35/10, 40/8....120 RI

*Cable Row w/ Handles* 90/9, 90/8, 90/8....120 RI

Totally forgot the reps you wanted so I did a penalty exercise 

*Str8 arm pulldown* 60/12, 65/10, 70/9
*One Arm Cable Pulldown* 45/4 + 30/4, 35/8, 30/8....120 RI

*Machine Row* 90/4 + 75/4 + 60/4 + 45/6

*w8ed hypers* 25/15, 25/12 x 2

Was gonna do abs but by the end I just wanted to go home and eat


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 25, 2003)

I just made cookies and handled chocolate and didn't nibble ...not even licking the spoon  ...although I did taste a bit of unsweetened coconut


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 25, 2003)

Good W/O 

Just checking in ......busy....


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 25, 2003)

Okay


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 25, 2003)

Are we sure no cardio for a week? 

Mel's back...and wants to work out....I so enjoyed working out by myself...I DON'T want to workout w/ her anymore....WTF am I going to do????


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 25, 2003)

I am soooo starving 

I haven't cheated at all today...but my numbers are off...I keep getting too much fat and not enough protein 


My body must be used to nibbling


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Are we sure no cardio for a week?
> 
> Mel's back...and wants to work out....I so enjoyed working out by myself...I DON'T want to workout w/ her anymore....WTF am I going to do????



I'm POSITIVE, NONE! 

That is such a difficult position.......you can tell her if she is receptive, that you find you like W/O alone better...nothing to do w/her? 

AND STOP NIBBLING...SO NOT ALLOWED!   (I need a finger key..LOL )


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 25, 2003)

Have to go for a few..sorry


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> 
> 
> AND STOP NIBBLING...SO NOT ALLOWED!   (I need a finger key..LOL )
> ...



This is the first day I HAVEN'T nibbled and I get shit


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 25, 2003)

I'd rather do cardio and eat more! lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I am soooo starving
> 
> I haven't cheated at all today...but my numbers are off...I keep getting too much fat and not enough protein
> ...



Thought you did...sorry! 

Leah..give "No Cardio" a few more days....it should show! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 25, 2003)

I am


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 25, 2003)

Thanks!

Are you doing Legs or taking off tomorrow? 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 25, 2003)

I am doing shoulders tomorrow...not ready for legs yet...

Or maybe I should do abs? I should probably just stick abs onto something else?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 25, 2003)

You choose...almost back....


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 25, 2003)

Like to seperate shoulders from all the upper body you just did however...

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 25, 2003)

...okay that was FREAKY...I didn't even see that post till after I posted


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 25, 2003)

I don't think I'll be able to workout thursday...I'm w/ clients all day and in the evening we have a member appreciation party :fuck:

I'll do legs tomorrow if I have to...just not ready for them to be sore all over again.


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 25, 2003)

Okay...sorry, I'm going to bed...SYITMA

GN


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 25, 2003)

Oh...it's about Anticip8ed soreness...LOL 

Legs it is...abs as active rest if you have time on Thursday! 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 25, 2003)

GNL  

Thanks once more! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 26, 2003)

GMA 

K...i have to work this morning so I need a workout  ....you want me to do it?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 26, 2003)

GML 

I left my legs W/O...and asked you to do 4 sets of each..instead of 6 

I'll go find it! (my pleasure..lol)

BTW...Fuckin' Cats!  


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> MY workout.....yours now...except you do 4 sets each:
> 
> We did this in an hour   Highlight was when we were moving to a better squat rack...Braindead, drained Dr. J says "I'll get these, you go rack up over there"  CRASH! :eek...The dumbfuck took 3 plates off one side of the bar. leaving 3 on the other......bent the clip and almost took out a glass door and windows to the aerobics room, bar fell str8 over...and waved about 3 feet left and right until it ended bar up, sticking in 3 w8's...LMAO!
> ...


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 26, 2003)

GN...we going to bed already? 

K....*freakin'*....BW (according to my scale which is clearly wrong but anyway) 120 .......However, I don't feel I'm getting any leaner...I am still SOFT AS FUCK and it's really really driving me nuts  I am drinking water...WTF am I still holding it and so fuking soft????

I am so very close to saying fuck it and doing a shit load of cardio....nothing's working


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 26, 2003)

Can I do smith lunges (not leg up) instead of those yes/no machines? lease:


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 26, 2003)

Where is the  ?

K   ...only cuz you made the W/O harder! 

Prefer leg up!


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 26, 2003)

How about just the YES machine...you need that!??  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 26, 2003)

Well...I wouldn't have made it harder if I didn't have to do that stupid yes machine LOL

If I need that why don't I just do Sumo squats or deadlifts instead of it and the lunges?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 26, 2003)

Cuz that's more NO...You need YES!  

Hip flexers, outer hip and leg...do two sets regular, two sets leaning forward to 90 degrees or more! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 26, 2003)

...right.........GGGRRRR k 

Are you going to address my freak or no?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 26, 2003)

edited btw

Not following that?


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> GN...we going to bed already?
> 
> K....*freakin'*....BW (according to my scale which is clearly wrong but anyway) 120 .......However, I don't feel I'm getting any leaner...I am still SOFT AS FUCK and it's really really driving me nuts  I am drinking water...WTF am I still holding it and so fuking soft????
> ...


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 26, 2003)

Can I do seated l/c instead of lying?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 26, 2003)

You just did a load of cardio....and hit 126 to 128 and looked soft...

You haven't depleted in a while...you will look flat till your carb-up, then tight and bloated...THEN PERECT! 

Just relax...either Thirsday morning, Thurday during abs, or Friday morning...you will like what you see...

Leah...you "Know" this drill! :relax: 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Can I do seated l/c instead of lying?



Oh Yes!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 26, 2003)

Where TF was "that" btw? 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 26, 2003)

I didn't hit 126-8?

Why isn't the water working?


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Where TF was "that" btw?
> 
> DP




Right after GM....you must have missed it


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 26, 2003)

It is....hardness is a weird thing...we have never really discussed it before.....

An interesting note.....estrogen plays a role ...lol

Please just a few more days.....it's gonna relate back to carbs, hydration, and pump! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 26, 2003)

K  But if at the end of this week I still look like fuking shit I'm doubling the amt of cardio I was doing before


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 26, 2003)

Yes...I'm missing more than usual lately.....I just read something you wrote last night..you said it very well! 

brb

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 26, 2003)

Am I carbing up tonight or tomorrow night?


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 26, 2003)

Twit   lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> K  But if at the end of this week I still look like fuking shit I'm doubling the amt of cardio I was doing before



Pul......lease 




> Typical Training Schedule in & out of competition:
> 
> Typically, my weight training is the same on and off season....I lift heavy weights, the rep ranges vary from 5-12, I utilize different training principles such as compound sets, supersets, volume & shock training, sets to failure, etc. The difference between on and off season is in the cardio. I generally do not do cardio in the off season and *begin cardio training as late in my cut as possible. * My workouts are never the same...every day my coach and I go over what I will be working that day, and we develop that day's workout together. My weight workout's typically last an hour long and my cardio 20-30 minutes.



Do I suck?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Am I carbing up tonight or tomorrow night?



Since you are doing Legs today..I'd say tonight! 

 I was hoping 119 by EOM.....not that I want that w8..just that is how I think it's gonna go! 


brb!


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 26, 2003)

Yes! 

It IS as late as it can get....my ass needs to be smaller dammit....May is approaching fast!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Twit   lol



Twitette   lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Yes!
> 
> It IS as late as it can get....my ass needs to be smaller dammit....May is approaching fast!



You've been doing cardio for 6 weeks....it's getting used up for usefulness..there is more than one reason why you are NOT doing it this week!  back at you! 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 26, 2003)

Then go, lol...you don't have to keep answering   

You do realize that I'm not actually 120?....my morning w8 is most likely 125 if I'm weighing in at work around 126-8? We need to keep this in mind for musclemania...it will be hard to get to 114...I so don't wanna compete w/ the BIG girls.


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 26, 2003)




----------



## w8lifter (Feb 26, 2003)

I have to go...have a good day  

Leave me your schedule if you can 

SYS


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Then go, lol...you don't have to keep answering
> 
> You do realize that I'm not actually 120?....my morning w8 is most likely 125 if I'm weighing in at work around 126-8? We need to keep this in mind for musclemania...it will be hard to get to 114...I so don't wanna compete w/ the BIG girls.



It will not be hard...be more trusting 

..and we already agreed that you are close for FAME..sit down w/a calander today and realize that everything is fine!

NO FREAKS UNTIL at least 4/16...K? 


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 26, 2003)

SYL 

Have a gr8 day and Kickass W/O...take Mel down... and she won't "want" more or what leah is cooking!  


Off early...on and off as biz permits.....


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 26, 2003)

Just wanted to leave you a note that your totals yesterday looked very good! The fact that you were "hungry" an hour after a meal..is "Perfect" 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 26, 2003)

But I don't like being hungry an hr after eating  I'm gonna not cheat again today....what a concept huh? lol

Thanks


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 26, 2003)

*Back Squats* 95/10, 115/10, 135/8, 145/6

*Hack Squats, w8 per side* 45/10, 55/9, 65/8, 65/10

*Leg Extension* 75/12, 90/10, 95/10, 105/8

*Smith Lunges, w8 per side* 20/10, 20/10, 20/8

Those were harder than one leg up! WTF? I could barely do the other leg 

And lunges have to be the single best "non-cardio" cardio ever 

*Abduction* 95/12, 110/12, 125/12, 140/10

*Seated Leg Curl* 90/12, 105/10, 105/8, 105/8


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> But I don't like being hungry an hr after eating  I'm gonna not cheat again today....what a concept huh? lol
> 
> Thanks



You fudged a little extra cream and nut butter yesterday to make your totals...how about even more "perfection" today?  

I like when you don't cheat...makes my job easier, or do you need that constant scolding...lol j/k 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 26, 2003)

K...so get this...I gotta do a "fat loss" seminar tomorrow night, which is our signature program at goodlife. So I've been asked to make some of the recipes that come w/ the program so people can taste them...check it out: .....this can't stay up but just to show you


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> *Back Squats* 95/10, 115/10, 135/8, 145/6
> 
> *Hack Squats, w8 per side* 45/10, 55/9, 65/8, 65/10
> ...



Awesome 

Where is the "I suck", sycho: Fuckin' Pain stuff, I'm use too? 

WHAT? Have you acclimated to VOLUME and INTENSITY!  leased:

DP

p.s  Nice L/C's too...yes...yes...yes...yes...yes..lol


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> You fudged a little extra cream and nut butter yesterday to make your totals...how about even more "perfection" today?
> 
> I like when you don't cheat...makes my job easier, or do you need that constant scolding...lol j/k
> ...




Yes I do  lol

I didn't have extra cream? 

....I'm so hungry though  

At least I get to carb up tonight


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 26, 2003)

OMG...No Tasting LOL  

Excuse me..I have to make an impotant announcemet! 


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 26, 2003)

I said 2 T max....


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 26, 2003)

Actually...today *I* suck! ....for _asking_ for those smith lunges


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> I said 2 T max....
> 
> 
> DP




 fine!...you're so picky...it's in the same meal 

No tasting...fuk...I don't even wanna make it! It's be hard to follow that recipe and not modify so it's HEALTHY!


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 26, 2003)

It hasn't reduced my violent tendencies


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Actually...today *I* suck! ....for _asking_ for those smith lunges



Worth quoting! 

...and enlarging! 

Make two versions..."Healthy" and "Super Healthy"


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 26, 2003)

I wouldn't be allowed...then I'd have to explain to everyone why the program SUCKS! lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 26, 2003)

Oh...I guess..."Look at me...Look at you" doesn't always  work huh?  

I know...I know.... lol

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 26, 2003)

lol....nope...I'd probably lose my job if I trashed this program


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 26, 2003)

Well...you wouldn't miss anymore appointments if that happened! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 26, 2003)

So they take cobbler...which is normally made w/ oats, and make it w/ raisin bread instead...that's healthier? Fucking GGGRRRRR


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 26, 2003)

I don't want to make this shit


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 26, 2003)

Tell you what.......you make it, don't taste it, keep your job, and I'll "do my job" which means having a U-Turn bar in your honour..... 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 26, 2003)

Remember the feta dip I bought?...Can I get the spinach dip?...It's made w/ mayo and spinach...no dairy


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 26, 2003)

Yeah...you suck...rob sucks...everyone sucks


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 26, 2003)

List it out for me again? 

Excuse me...I have a bar review to get too! 


DP one of those who sucks!


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 26, 2003)

GGGRRRRR....lmao!  you're not allowed to eat the whole thing! 

I don't have it yet...I'm w8ing for you to tell me I can buy it 

It's made w/ mayo, spinach, and spices...


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 26, 2003)

I have to go buy sugar...er, shit...I mean..stuff for these recipes 

Did I mention I'm starving?.....oh yeah...carb up  ....that's something to look forward to  I'm gonna eat a lot tonight


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 26, 2003)

Is that a threat? 

So you and Rob want to be the first people  in Canada to have a U-Turn...lol 


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> GGGRRRRR....lmao!  you're not allowed to eat the whole thing!
> 
> I don't have it yet...I'm w8ing for you to tell me I can buy it
> ...




......are you forgetting feta or something?

D
P


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Is that a threat?
> 
> So you and Rob want to be the first people  in Canada to have a U-Turn...lol
> ...



Yes    



> ......are you forgetting feta or something?
> 
> D
> P



No...cause it's not the feta dip...I already said that...it's the spinach dip  No dairy  I didn't buy it


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 26, 2003)

K so....the bananas were all green and I need one for tonight...so instead I bought an asian pear cause you let me have one before ....but then, rob decided we needed to go to another grocery store...so I got a banana....But now I got this pear sitting here ....so can I have it or what? I don't care either one sounds pretty good to me right now  And Rob can have the pear if you don't want me to have it


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 26, 2003)

Oh...and two grocery stores and still no salsa...I hate eggs w/o salsa


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 26, 2003)

So that was a threat?  

K.....l8er 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 26, 2003)

What was a threat?  L8ter what?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 26, 2003)

You choose...even 1/2 and 1/2 is OK...ahve Rob carb w/you..it would be intersting to see what he thinks of 1 and 1/2 cups of Oats (1/2 if steel cut I guess), 8-10 oz of SP, veggies and banana  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 26, 2003)

Okay 

So if I have steel cut oats I'm only doing 1/2 cup right?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> I'm gonna eat a lot tonight



...that?

...and talk about bars l8er....maybe when I know you kept your no cardio promise..(saving some now...2 enough...lol...4....6...?)


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 26, 2003)

Oh...not a threat....just making sure my carb up ...works...yeah, that's it 

2 isn't enough


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 26, 2003)

And I'm keeping my cardio promise!


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 26, 2003)

I just finished my 5th litre


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Okay
> 
> So if I have steel cut oats I'm only doing 1/2 cup right?




You can do a bit more...no problem!


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 26, 2003)

I'm not going to do the getbuff contest this time around


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I'm not going to do the getbuff contest this time around




K 

I think this bar is too dangerous for you! 

I have to post on it, then make an order and get  out of here

SYS


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 26, 2003)

Ok  

SYS


----------



## Rissole (Feb 26, 2003)

Hey w8,
I have a friend (female) She ha slost 40kg in about 6mths (damn she looks good) 
I want to talk to her about diet abit. What's the general guidline for women ie; protien per lb, carbs per lb.
I've bought her a fit ball and am doing a routine for her (she dosnt have enough money for the gym) 
Any other things you think i should know, i only need a general guide
Thanks mate


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 26, 2003)

Meal 5.....8:40!  :starved!:


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by peetrips *_
> Hey w8,
> I have a friend (female) She ha slost 40kg in about 6mths (damn she looks good)
> I want to talk to her about diet abit. What's the general guidline for women ie; protien per lb, carbs per lb.
> ...




Well...everything depends on her goal, but generally protein should be 1 g per lb (or more depending on her goal) ...make sure carbs are slow burning and make sure she's using healthy fats at every meal. Same principles apply...5-6 smaller more frequent meals...also check and make sure she's getting _enough_ calories....girls tend to not eat very much  Other than that she should be eating the same healthy foods that you eat.....just not as much


----------



## Rissole (Feb 26, 2003)

Good, thanks w8
I know that if she has a blow out she fasts for 2-3 days at a time 
Thats the main reason i'm hittin her up about her diet
She want to put some muscle on her arms shoulders and legs. She'll look fantsic when she does.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Meal 5.....8:40!  :starved!:



I saw..."Painfully" starved! 

The amount of computer rudenes in a house with 3 computers is amazing! 

...and the fatter cat....fell asleep on me, ruined my nap...but she had a gr8 one! 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 26, 2003)

Yeah....just finished a can of tuna...when can I have my carb up? lol

3 puters....3 people...WTF?


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 26, 2003)

Tomorrow will be a hell day  I have a client at 9:30 & 11...then need to workout...cause I can't go home....then have clients all afternoon...and this stupid party from 4-8


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by peetrips *_
> Good, thanks w8
> I know that if she has a blow out she fasts for 2-3 days at a time




yeah....you need to get her to stop that, lol.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 26, 2003)

I know...at it sucks for speed EVERY night at this time...I wrote a letter to the server earlier! 

About 10:40 to 11...is that too l8? 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 26, 2003)

Hell yeah that's too fuking late ....9:30


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 26, 2003)

10:00...no earlier  

F'in late huh  

What are ya, hungry or something....you little fat .................................err..."burner!" 


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Tomorrow will be a hell day  I have a client at 9:30 & 11...then need to workout...cause I can't go home....then have clients all afternoon...and this stupid party from 4-8



Well...I for one have done abs for 45 minutes str8 on several occassions! 

Can you control yourself at this party? 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 26, 2003)

Did you just call me fat?!....I'll have you know I was 17.2% today on that body comp scale! 

10? .... ...it's like an hr away?  

Are we doing shoulders tomorrow?


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> 
> Can you control yourself at this party?
> 
> ...



 There's going to be sugar...lots and lots of sugar.

If there's cheese can I nibble on cheese?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 26, 2003)

You could if you rest Friday.....I need to know you have "kick ass energy"...cuz I want every shoulder W/O to work 

..and you have to promise Friday off?  Seems like less cardio restores your energy?

What are you on the Pain scale? 

(moi, ripped, cut up, and lean...call you fat......never  )


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> There's going to be sugar...lots and lots of sugar.
> 
> If there's cheese can I nibble on cheese?



I can I prove my "Hardness" point if you load up on sodium before "Mirror Day?" :Idon'tthinkso:  How about wine? 

You'll say this isn't working and do the "girly thing" which is excessive cardio.....


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 26, 2003)

So...shoulders tomorrow....friday off? Okay...I'd need a day off by then 

Where am I on the Pain scale?.....not nearly as bad as I was last week....I swear I almost died last week from that leg workout!


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 26, 2003)

I have to take pics on saturday?

There's no wine...it's punch...and it's loaded w/ sugar!

You'd think a health club would offer something healthy.

40 minutes to food


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 26, 2003)

It was the Pain fat sclae in context...not the Pain Pain scale..or that other {ain rating scale LOL? 

Has your apperance improved?

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> 
> You'd think a health club would offer something healthy.



Like wine? 

No cheese...veggies and meats 

No pics....just a very detailed report..you call things how the are.....except you exagerate your ASS! 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 26, 2003)

Yes...like wine! 

Well...my legs looked good this morning...but then I worked them and they look like shit again. And my tummy sticks out (  )...I think cause of the veggies and water ...I drink it so late....but my abs are still good.

Still have back fat  ...and a fat ass 

Meat will be all processed...I'll stick to veggies


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 26, 2003)

35 minutes to food


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 26, 2003)

WTF is mycoprotein?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Yes...like wine!
> 
> Well...my legs looked good this morning...but then I worked them and they look like shit again. And my tummy sticks out (  )...I think cause of the veggies and water ...I drink it so late....but my abs are still good.
> ...



Stop drinking by 6 PM on Friday...and limit fiber that day too....last 3 meals shakes or tuna...K? 

I really want to get an accurrate take on you and cardio...your legs will calm down by then too  (btw...you will be sore  )

Where did I first hear about "Back Fat"...aka "Stupid Back Fat!" 

D
P


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> WTF is mycoprotein?



Fungus...see Quorn 


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 35 minutes to food



LMAO!  You're burning FAT....you don't want to ruin that with a dumb Carb Fest, do you?


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 26, 2003)

That's what I'm seeing  ...so it's not a complete protein?

i got back fat from reading you 

I know I'll be sore!


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 26, 2003)

Hell yeah I do! OMG....I'm practically drooling at the thought! :starving:


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 26, 2003)

It's got a good Amino profile...Taleb wrote the Company for me....posted it at ABC....to many carbs though...but some of products taste damn good! 


So you knew what it was before you asked? LOL 

Do you have it locally? 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 26, 2003)

Well...I'm researching quorn...but still don't know what it is  ...well, do now, lol.

It's a good thing for vegetarians I'm guessing?

I've never seen it 

20 minutes!!!!


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 26, 2003)

Where is it kept? in the frozen foods, fresh, organic???


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Hell yeah I do! OMG....I'm practically drooling at the thought! :starving:



Naw...it's all in your head! 

When I get like you are...that deplete.....I get an actual pump from food..takes 45-60 minutes...then my tri's hit my lats, I get superhard....and I can feel my muscles swelling on the spot!  

D
P


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> 
> D
> P



WTF is this? LOL

I am just starving....not _that_ deplete. But I've felt totally flushed from a carb up before....not in a long time though


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 26, 2003)

K...I'm starting to cook my SP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Where is it kept? in the frozen foods, fresh, organic???



Frozen 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 26, 2003)

....I never go there, lol...I'll have to look next time


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> K...I'm starting to cook my SP



Tell me you don't fucking Nuke em?  So dry that way......Baked is the ONLY WTG 

Is Rob carbing w/you? 

DP

p.s  Food fucking rules your life


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 26, 2003)

No...he just increased his carbs over the past two days, lol.

I know...I love 'em baked...but too impatient to w8! 

Can we do shoulders?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> ....I never go there, lol...I'll have to look next time



It's not much to look at...give it to the kids and then tell them what they are eating   You can taste it...lol

D
P

Is a vertical DP  


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 26, 2003)

BTW...in Quorn..the "cutlets" are the best..but they recently introduced some new products.  We're not going to the big trade show next week...or I could advise further on taste! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 26, 2003)

I'm working on a vegetarian article for fat loss/protein sources for my clients...I have so many...


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 26, 2003)

Ok...gimme 5 minutes to get my oats  

Don't go anywhere!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 26, 2003)

Check out Veat by Veat, Striplets and other foods by Worthington, Riblets by Garden Burger....and Buffalo Wings..by Health is Wealth! 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 26, 2003)

Rob's laughing at me


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Check out Veat by Veat, Striplets and other foods by Worthington, Riblets by Garden Burger....and Buffalo Wings..by Health is Wealth!
> 
> 
> DP




Okay!....thanks


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Rob's laughing at me



Why...are you into your FOOD? 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 26, 2003)

Shoulders...

My, yours edited. or ours? 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 26, 2003)

...OMG...it's so good


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Shoulders...
> 
> My, yours edited. or ours?
> ...



I can't remember yours ...Let's see what ya got and then we'll....negotiate?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 26, 2003)

Drool..I detect drool! :alert:


D
P


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 26, 2003)

Ok...where are those fucking U-Turn Bars?? 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 26, 2003)

Damn str8....pears good too...better than a banana


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 26, 2003)

What...can I have one of them too?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 26, 2003)

We'll talk about it! 

We need to do you're W/O before the sugars hit...I'd imagine like heroin   Severe ADD...or worse...


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 26, 2003)

Ok....let's start it then...you go first...and no cleans !


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 26, 2003)

Fuck...you're gonna have to switch to normal Oats......just to fill that pit of yours! 

D
P


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 26, 2003)

Im doing just fine w/ steel cut oats


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 26, 2003)

*No Hang Clean and Presses..too hard!*

Shoulders

*1a * Cable NG, cambered now that you have one, upright rows 3 sets. 10, 8, 8..... O sec RI
*1b * DB Shrugs, 3 sets 12, 10, 8......  90 sec RI

K..you go next...add one


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: No Hang Clean and Presses..too hard!*

Shoulders

*1a * Cable NG, cambered now that you have one, upright rows 3 sets. 10, 8, 8..... O sec RI
*1b * DB Shrugs, 3 sets 12, 10, 8......  90 sec RI

*2. Single Arm DB Press on ball* 10, 8, 8

K..you go next...add one 


....not sure the new bar would work w/ that but I can figure something out. I'm starting w/ shrugs and upright rows?


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: No Hang Clean and Presses..too hard! *

GGGRRRRRRRR


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 26, 2003)

Now would be a great time to try out those recipes I made


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Now would be a great time to try out those recipes I made





NO! It wouldn't be!


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 26, 2003)

....ok ...I could eat more


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> *Re: No Hang Clean and Presses..too hard! *
> 
> GGGRRRRRRRR



WHAT? LMAO 


D
P


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 26, 2003)

Hey...since I'm on zig zag could I have actual coffee? not decaf?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> ....ok ...I could eat more



Like I said ...PIT! 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 26, 2003)

lmao!...I'm going back in...any suggestions?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Hey...since I'm on zig zag could I have actual coffee? not decaf?



WTF is your problem...do you need an ESTROGENIC BUMP??? 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 26, 2003)

Banana?


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 26, 2003)

What is it w/ you and estrogen lately?  

I don't think I have that problem!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> lmao!...I'm going back in...any suggestions?



Where...the Frig?

Yeah...handcuffs.....MMAFITER HEEEELLLP!


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 26, 2003)

...yes! The kitchen


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Banana?



FUCK NO...did you have a FAT SOURCE?

Give it 20 minutres! PLEASE! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 26, 2003)

I did ...I'm still hungry...eating it now 

I had a fat source....should I list everything I've eaten?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> ...yes! The kitchen



Stop it.....I MEAN IT! :fuckingmeanfinger:


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 26, 2003)

Okay...I'm done...where's the rest of my shoulder W/O?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I did ...I'm still hungry...eating it now
> 
> I had a fat source....should I list everything I've eaten?



NO CARDIO NONE!

Your Ass just got bigger! And it's not my fault!


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 26, 2003)

lmao! Ok...I won't bitch


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I did ...I'm still hungry...eating it now
> 
> I had a fat source....should I list everything I've eaten?



The banana or the fat source...you just had P-nut butter on your banana didn't you?


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 26, 2003)

....no...but I thought about it! lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> lmao! Ok...I won't bitch



Where th fuck is your W/O...lol


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 26, 2003)

I don't know ...I'll find it


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 26, 2003)

Shoulders

1a Cable NG, cambered now that you have one, upright rows 3 sets. 10, 8, 8..... O sec RI
1b DB Shrugs, 3 sets 12, 10, 8...... 90 sec RI

2. Single Arm DB Press on ball 10, 8, 8

K..you go next...add one 


....not sure the new bar would work w/ that but I can figure something out. I'm starting w/ shrugs and upright rows?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: Re: No Hang Clean and Presses..too hard!*

Shoulders

*1a * Cable NG, cambered now that you have one, upright rows 3 sets. 10, 8, 8..... O sec RI
*1b * DB Shrugs, 3 sets 12, 10, 8......  90 sec RI

*2. Single Arm DB Press on ball* 10, 8, 8

*3a * Cable laterals, two arm, 12, 10, 8  ...0 sec RI
*3b * DB Laterals at the crossover machine, have you w8's ready, 10, 8, 8....90 sec RI

K..you go next...add one 


....not sure the new bar would work w/ that but I can figure something out. I'm starting w/ shrugs and upright rows?  

Yes...muscle confusion 

D
P


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: No Hang Clean and Presses..too hard!*



> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Shoulders
> 
> *1a * Cable NG, cambered now that you have one, upright rows 3 sets. 10, 8, 8..... O sec RI
> ...


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 26, 2003)

BTW...you and WARLORD are the only ones I told about SoP 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 26, 2003)

About school? Why?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 26, 2003)

Told SoP how proud I was of him, that was what was important......wanted to share w/you, important too...WARLORD spent 8 years there...so it was kind of a jab for him. 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 26, 2003)

Okay....carbs have hit, lol.


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Told SoP how proud I was of him, that was what was important......wanted to share w/you, important too...WARLORD spent 8 years there...so it was kind of a jab for him.
> 
> 
> DP



Thank you


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Okay....carbs have hit, lol.



....and???

Do I have to finish the W/O now 

D
P


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 26, 2003)

And I'm crashing, lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 26, 2003)

*Too SMALL for Hang Clean And Presses*

Shoulders

*1a * Cable NG, cambered now that you have one, upright rows 3 sets. 10, 8, 8..... O sec RI
*1b * DB Shrugs, 3 sets 12, 10, 8......  90 sec RI

*2. Single Arm DB Press on ball* 10, 8, 8

*3a * Cable laterals, two arm, 12, 10, 8  ...0 sec RI

*So crossed over?*

*3b * DB Laterals at the crossover machine, have you w8's ready, 10, 8, 8....90 sec RI

*What do you mean crossover machine? Is it a DB lateral or a machine?*

*4a. Bent over Cable Lateral, one arm*
*4b. Prone Swiss Ball DB raise* ....<---but that arc thingy where ya bring your hands out in front after the raise.

*5* BB SHRUGS......4 sets......10, 8, 8, 6  120 sec RI

K..you go next...add one 









D
P


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 26, 2003)

*3a Cable laterals, two arm, 12, 10, 8 ...0 sec RI

So crossed over?

***No, do't let your ball cross!*

3b DB Laterals at the cable crossover machine, have you w8's ready, 10, 8, 8....90 sec RI

What do you mean crossover machine? Is it a DB lateral or a machine?

Cable crossover....they can be done with two arms
*

Okay...I'm truly confused here...I don't know what exercises you want? The second one that you wrote is what i thought you wanted for the first one and I have no clue what you want


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: Too SMALL for Hang Clean And Presses*

Shoulders

*1a * Cable NG, cambered now that you have one, upright rows 3 sets. 10, 8, 8..... O sec RI
*1b * DB Shrugs, 3 sets 12, 10, 8......  90 sec RI

*2. Single Arm DB Press on ball* 10, 8, 8

*3a * Cable laterals, two arm, 12, 10, 8  ...0 sec RI

*So crossed over?*

*3b * DB Laterals at the crossover machine, have you w8's ready, 10, 8, 8....90 sec RI

*What do you mean crossover machine? Is it a DB lateral or a machine?*

*4a. Bent over Cable Lateral, one arm*
*4b. Prone Swiss Ball DB raise* ....<---but that arc thingy where ya bring your hands out in front after the raise.

*5* BB SHRUGS......4 sets......10, 8, 8, 6 ..... 120 sec RI

*6 * DB front raises, 3 sets 10, 8, 8..... 90 sec RI

*7 * Machine presses, preferably HAMMER 3 sets ,10, 9, 8 ....90 Sec RI


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> *3a Cable laterals, two arm, 12, 10, 8 ...0 sec RI
> 
> So crossed over?
> ...



The cable machine..both sides and rears can be done with two arms  instead of one at a time...you just don't want to cross-over...esp if you have little balls on the cable 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 26, 2003)

Okay...gotcha 

Going to bed now


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 26, 2003)

K.....pre? 

Are you awake? 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 26, 2003)

Barely 

I think I ate to much  

GNA...


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 26, 2003)

You saw 6 and 7?


Leah...thank you and GNL  


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> I think I ate to much




No...go gorge, quick before bed.....WTF were you thinking 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 26, 2003)

Yes...I saw 6 & 7....and the "too small for cleans" 

GN


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 26, 2003)

...well...I'm not hungry anymore 

K...going....


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 26, 2003)

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 27, 2003)

Body Report

Um....barely 120....and very cut....

Although my tummy still sticks out from so much food


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 27, 2003)

So....I've got about an hr to decide whether I'm going to workout or come home during my only 2 hrs off in a 10 hr day.

I want to come home, lol.


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 27, 2003)

Okay....I'm going to come home...save shoulders for tomorrow 

:hellday: ...alcohol tonight?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 27, 2003)

GML  

Can you fit in some light abs?

So are you "Harder?"  


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 27, 2003)

2-6 oz of wine....only! 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Body Report
> 
> Um....barely 120....and very cut....




Um...how could you possibly be so "cut" w/o cardio 

DP
P

two directional DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 27, 2003)

GMA 

No...I'm not any harder at all ....but my legs were really cut.

I don't think I'll be able to do abs today...I'll do it tomorrow. It's non-fucking stop today.

...and you're a two-directional wing-nut


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 27, 2003)

Thanks! 

I strive for your compliments....


Eating Oats for the first time in weeks....gonna go kill traps/abs 


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 27, 2003)

...and you need to say "The NO CARDIO is WORKING!" 


....to make me happy!  

DPDPDPDPDPDP  Multiple DP's


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 27, 2003)

LOL....Hope ya have a good workout


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 27, 2003)

I'm not sure yet ....I'm not any harder  ...the cardio makes me sweat so I drop water and look harder after cardio 

I don't get why I'm so soft all the time.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 27, 2003)

I tired to post a picture last night.....less than a Meg (or right near it)...and the message said 95000 was the limit....it's a smal pic and that's like one tenth the size? 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 27, 2003)

...it can be a small pic but the file size could still be huge depending on the quality?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I'm not sure yet ....I'm not any harder  ...the cardio makes me sweat so I drop water and look harder after cardio
> 
> I don't get why I'm so soft all the time.



Caffeine, cookies, baking......NUTS, Cream......need I go on? 

j/k..it will come! 

You are "lighter" now W/O it..even after a Carb-up! 


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> ...it can be a small pic but the file size could still be huge depending on the quality?



It's high quaility, was taken last night with a 4 megapixel camera! 

So we can only post shitty quality pics? 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Caffeine, *....haven't had any* cookies *....haven't had any*, baking *Didn't nibble*......NUTS, Cream *Guilty....but not that much *......need I go on?
> 
> j/k..it will come!
> ...




K.....it's probably working


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 27, 2003)

Pretty much! 

I have to go...so not looking forward to this day


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> K.....it's probably working



Thank YOU! 

You seem to have more energy and better W/O's too! 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 27, 2003)

Hell yeah...better workouts...more energy for my workouts 

K...going...Have a good day


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Pretty much!
> 
> I have to go...so not looking forward to this day



SYS 

Whine...err...wine tonight! 

Have a good day.....


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 27, 2003)

My 2:00 cancelled  

I had walnuts  ...at least they're the good nuts


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 27, 2003)

NO NUTS! 

I don't see were nuts are in your future sponsorship....

The one you're gonna miss out on.....


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 27, 2003)

...I'm also gonna trade the wine for a coffee w/ cream (and caffeine) in about an hr, lol


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 27, 2003)

Ooopps ...didn't know you were here  

Okay...no more nuts.

I know...no bitching


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 27, 2003)

...and more "Penalty Days" of NO CARDIO?  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 27, 2003)

Alright 

But that just means I have to be more strict w/ my diet...and have fewer cheats.........is that why I'm not allowed cardio? lol...is this reverse psychology again?!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 27, 2003)

More like w8cology....I wanted 6 "perfect" days....... 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 27, 2003)

Sorry....how many days did you get?...w8...I don't think I want to know....maybe i should do the first tweak? 

Maybe I just need my ass kicked


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 27, 2003)

Gladly!  

...and too many penalty days! 

You can do that after another 10 days....and compare cheat meals with Britney....lol 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 27, 2003)

Okay  

I have to cook my meals for the rest of the day...leaving by 2:30...how's your day going?


----------



## Britney (Feb 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> and compare cheat meals with Britney....lol
> 
> DP




OR

We can debate together to come up with the best cheat meal ever!


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 27, 2003)

....yeah...I like that ....there's no limit on this cheat meal is there?

BTW...I can't believe the Dr. of Pain is handing out cheats


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Okay
> 
> I have to cook my meals for the rest of the day...leaving by 2:30...how's your day going?



Very very slowly.....Mrs. Pain is on the way....we'll probably catch up on some payroll paperwork...and she'll find some reason to re-arrange something 

I'm almost done with receiving.....a needed break I guess..... 

Probably have to give up the puter soon 

If I do...have a gr8 rest of day!  ...and fucking be STRICT, or I will kick you ass....hell, I may just do it anyway! 


DP


----------



## Britney (Feb 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> ....yeah...I like that ....there's no limit on this cheat meal is there?
> 
> *600-700 cals, no breakdown guidelines I think
> ...


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> ....yeah...I like that ....there's no limit on this cheat meal is there?
> 
> BTW...I can't believe the Dr. of Pain is handing out cheats




That is after 5 meals/day at 1475 for the third time ...btw....

We'll see who laughs harder...and that is only for PERFECTION! 

Penalty = LOSS OF CHEAT! 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 27, 2003)

5 fucking meals a day @ 1475???? .....no....I'm not doing that  sycho:!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I don't care what I get to cheat on!


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> 
> Probably have to give up the puter soon
> 
> ...



You too....er, I mean...have a good one


----------



## Jodi (Feb 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> ....yeah...I like that ....there's no limit on this cheat meal is there?
> 
> BTW...I can't believe the Dr. of Pain is handing out cheats



*POUT*  NO FAIR


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> *POUT*  NO FAIR




I changed my mind...you can do it...I don't wanna


----------



## Jodi (Feb 27, 2003)

I already eat 1400 cals a day!


----------



## Britney (Feb 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I changed my mind...you can do it...I don't wanna


Hey


Don't be a wuss You are gonna make suffer ALONE?????


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 27, 2003)

I know...I just realized that! LOL.....Well I'm starving on 1650 dammit....and 6 meals....wouldn't be able to handle 5 @ 1475! 

Could you imagine the bitching he'd have to put up w/?  <-----hint, hint, hint!


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Britney *_
> Hey
> 
> 
> Don't be a wuss You are gonna make suffer ALONE?????



Just think of the cheat....it'll be worth it.....FOR YOU, lol


----------



## Britney (Feb 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Just think of the cheat....it'll be worth it.....FOR YOU, lol




GGRRR you suck


j/k


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I know...I just realized that! LOL.....Well I'm starving on 1650 dammit....and 6 meals....wouldn't be able to handle 5 @ 1475!
> 
> Could you imagine the bitching he'd have to put up w/?  <-----hint, hint, hint!



Can it get worse than this???? 




> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 5 fucking meals a day @ 1475???? .....no....I'm not doing that  sycho:!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I don't care what I get to cheat on!



Umm...don't answer that  


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 27, 2003)

Hell yeah it can! lol....think of the worst I've annoyed you w/ my whining....and double it!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 27, 2003)

I'm LMAO now....but I know......oh do I know 

I guess you won't be able to see the "U-Turn" light at the end of the proverbial tunnel...huh? 


DP


Poor Jodi.....let's find out what she would cheat on?   I bet she is more cre8tive than both you whiners....LOL


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> I'm LMAO now....but I know......oh do I know
> 
> I guess you won't be able to see the "U-Turn" light at the end of the proverbial tunnel...huh?
> ...



Oh...that's not right at all! Thats...that's...teasing or bribery or something!


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> 
> Lycka Till
> 
> ...




What is that ....Dr. Ssveeeden


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 27, 2003)

I SERIOUSLY am going to chop my fuking hair right off 

...I've already cut it twice now....I _almost_ have bangs, lol.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 27, 2003)

Of course...cheat meals...bribery...I'm learning fast..

Yes, Svvveeeedish, that mean "Good Luck".....  (just wanted to make her feel welcome before we abuse her  )

...and relax about your hair.....and you look good in Bangs 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Of course...cheat meals...bribery...I'm learning fast..
> 
> Yes, Svvveeeedish, that mean "Good Luck".....  (just wanted to make her feel welcome before we abuse her  )
> ...




I love that!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 27, 2003)

You may want to 'check' your oats...I always wondered........regular steel cut oats take like 20-30 minutes to cook? 


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 27, 2003)

http://www.netrition.com/mccanns_oats_page.html


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 27, 2003)

Rob just brought me home flowers for no reason....it's "happy thursday" day  

Well...I probably have the "quick" version...they are still better than old fashioned oats


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 27, 2003)

Yeah...that's what I got....I don't cook 'em till they're mush like that though


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 27, 2003)

So which is it? 

Mrs. Pain got some too...last week was the "for no reason" aka Love...today, because we won't have time to celebrate our Anniversary in the morning tomorrow...actually it be  on the 29th, if there was one! 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 27, 2003)

Okay...going back to finish my hell day 

SYS


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 27, 2003)

Which is it what? 

.....and Happy Anniversary Andrew


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 27, 2003)

Thank you!  

Slow cooking steel or instant steel  


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Okay...going back to finish my hell day
> 
> SYS



SYL 

D P  (spaced DP)


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> SYL
> 
> D P  (spaced DP)



I believe that 


K...so I left early :HELL:

They put the PT table right next to the food table  ....huge ass platter of veggies, one of fruits, and one of junk!  GGRRRR

I wasn't even tempted though....everyone kept trying to get me eat stuff...it only made me not want it more, lol.

I nibbled on celery all night


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 27, 2003)

IFBB in Ontario.....I'm scared 











Physique: 

Height: 5' 4" 
Competition bodyweight: 118 lbs. 
Off-season bodyweight: 125-130 lbs. 

Says she's natural 

Competitive History: 

2001 IFBB World Women's Amateur Championships (drug-tested
competition) - 10th-place Middleweight Women's bodybuilding. 
2001 CBBF World Qualifier (drug-tested competition) - 1st-place Middleweight Women' s bodybuilding, Overall winner. 
2001 Ontario National Qualifier (drug-tested competition) - 1st-place Middleweight Women' s bodybuilding, Overall winner. 
1999 CBBF World Qualifier (drug-tested competition) - 4th-place Middleweight Women's bodybuilding. 
1999 Ontario National Qualifier (drug-tested competition) - 1st-place Middleweight Women's bodybuilding,











Physique: 

Height: 5' 3" 
Competition bodyweight: 115-118 lbs. 
Off-season bodyweight: 130 lbs. 

Competitive History: 

2001 CBBF World Qualifier (drug-tested competition) - 1st-place Lightweight Women's bodybuilding. 
2001 Ontario National Qualifier (drug-tested competition) - 2nd-place Middleweight Women's bodybuilding. 










Physique: 

Height: 5' 1/2" 
Competition bodyweight: 118 lbs. 
Off-season bodyweight: 124-126 lbs. 

Competitive History: 

2000 IFBB World Women???s Amateur Championships (drug-tested competition)  - 11th-place Middleweight Women's bodybuilding. 
2000 CBBF World Qualifier  (drug-tested competition) - 1st-place Middleweight Women' s bodybuilding, Overall winner, Best Poser Award. 
1999 CBBF World Qualifier (drug-tested competition) - 6th-place Middleweight Women's bodybuilding. 
1998 IFBB World Women???s Amateur Championships (drug-tested competition) - 12th-place Middleweight Women's bodybuilding. 


These women are twice the size of me and the same w8...I can't compete against that!


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 27, 2003)

They look fucking awesome though!  

:inspiration:


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 27, 2003)

The fuking fitness competitors are bigger than me!


----------



## tigress (Feb 27, 2003)

OMG! Those women look unbelievable!


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 27, 2003)

As in good or gross?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I believe that
> 
> 
> ...






DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 27, 2003)

Hi ....how was your day? 


I think they look awesome too....but I don't think I could compete against them


----------



## Jodi (Feb 27, 2003)

Shit I deleted my origina thread. 

I think they look fantastic and I bet you do too.  

I know I have all that muscle as well, its just hiding under this layer.


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 27, 2003)

I saw it Jodi


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 27, 2003)

Smoke and Mirrors.... 

I have seen 'big' 115 and not so big 115....some have very "puffy" tortoise shell type muscles....they look like you could stick a pin in them and they will explode....but most do not 

....and I'm not gonna comment on "natural"...although I believe the second two women are....

Is Musclemania...IFBB?


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 27, 2003)

Smoke and mirrors? 

No...musclemania is WNSO. IFBB is the kingston show that I wanted to do in October. ...although those women aren't level 1, so I wouldn't be worried this year...but next year if I decide to go on to level 2 and stay w/ IFBB????


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Hi ....how was your day?
> 
> 
> I think they look awesome too....but I don't think I could compete against them



Long...snow and icy...but things picked up.Thanks 


I don't know if you noticed the third woman with the striated chest.....as you age...you will  look better, denser with more mature muscle......women 35-39 do very well overall...kind of like peaking 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 27, 2003)

...the new protein powder I have has less protein and more carbs (1 more) than the other kind I normally get...so as a result I've only been getting 25g instead of 30!


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 27, 2003)

Me too!

Yes...I noticed the chest...awesome...I think the first and third girls have awesome arms too!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 27, 2003)

I didn't think so..just wondering if it was a qualifier..the women you showed me weeks ago...were more beatable.....


..and the physique/fitness women..at least here in NPC...is sort of were the women who use to be, or would have been BB's compete.  And for a multitude of reasons...some just refuse the label BB...some want no part of the drugs, some crossover and do both.


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 27, 2003)

My numbers are way fucking off today...I SUCK!!!!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> ...the new protein powder I have has less protein and more carbs (1 more) than the other kind I normally get...so as a result I've only been getting 25g instead of 30!



What kind is it? 

D-P  connected DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 27, 2003)

I know! ...you can definitely tell the difference between the two organizations. Where do you think I "fit"? ....(that's not the same as where do you think I'll win)


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> 
> D-P  connected DP



I'm liking this whole thing 


It's the cookies and cream...they didn't have chocolate...obviously you pay for flavour 

My entire day is FUCKED!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> My numbers are way fucking off today...I SUCK!!!!



Do you need a "Penalty?" 

The first woman has incredible genetics.....and I will not say more....

The third has inbalances, but paid her gym dues


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 27, 2003)

I so suck 


Regardless of whether she has "good genetics" lol...I'd have to compete w/ someone like that....not sure i could.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I know! ...you can definitely tell the difference between the two organizations. Where do you think I "fit"? ....(that's not the same as where do you think I'll win)



What are you liking? 

Leah......I know you think that you have been training for years and years.....but in essence you are a "Young BB" on the fast track (coaching/nutrition).  It takes about 7-10 years to get really good in a sport! 

I will be so much more able to answer this question after this cut...I think you are sporting more strength and more LBM than ever before...and it only gets better from here!

Now if we....err..you, just had some freakin' discipline? 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 27, 2003)

*I know you think that you have been training for years and years*

I don't think that....everyone else does.

I am liking the harder physique  .....w/ the little thingy's


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I so suck
> 
> 
> Regardless of whether she has "good genetics" lol...I'd have to compete w/ someone like that....not sure i could.



You don't suck...in this sense... :really:

Right now..it's obvious, you couldn't...and when I explain it further, later, you may not want to...but you can aspire and achieve! 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 27, 2003)

Well...I could tell you the level 1's don't look that good, lol.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> *I know you think that you have been training for years and years*
> 
> I don't think that....everyone else does.
> ...



Good.....the thingy's will have sisters soon! 

I know what you mean....that is why I said "Fast track" 

Leah....trust me......I have always told you you have the genes..your getting the drive......we're looking for consistency and discipline...and it's coming 

D/P  D divided by P


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 27, 2003)

You're a nut 

I want bigger thingy's...I may be becoming obsessed w/ my thingys 

I'm never eating another nut again......(well, until you tell me too  )


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> You're a nut
> 
> I want bigger thingy's...I may be becoming obsessed w/ my thingys
> ...



D0 you mean that?   So me telling you not, didn't mean much to you? 


Would you be willing to let Rob finished the cookies and cream?

D


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 27, 2003)

Yes...but i need it till I can get chocolate...Aarron's out of it ...we're still w8ing for it...been a week.


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 27, 2003)

...I just looked at the ingredients! ...WTF?????


I need chocolate now!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 27, 2003)

Have you ever tried Optimum's Pro Complex Chocolate?  It's multi species..low carb, and mixes in a puddle! 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 27, 2003)

No...I've never seen it in any store here?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> ...I just looked at the ingredients! ...WTF?????
> 
> 
> I need chocolate now!



I had a feeling...anything to mess up "no cardio" week! 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 27, 2003)

Sorry   I didn't know it was that bad


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> No...I've never seen it in any store here?



Crap...what are your choices then....the Sport Pharma Just Whey wasn't bad you know? 

D@P


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 27, 2003)

scifit chocolate is fine...and so is strawberry...it's just this flavour that's bad.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Sorry   I didn't know it was that bad



I'd say 3 Penalty Days ought to rectify that! 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 27, 2003)

penalty days of what?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 27, 2003)

No Cardio...and being "perfect"


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 27, 2003)

Ok


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> scifit chocolate is fine...and so is strawberry...it's just this flavour that's bad.



There must be some other choices where you can just get a pound or a kilo to hold you over?   Or do they have Strawberry?

This room fucking rocks...ICP, Powerman 5000, etc

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 27, 2003)

I just did 10 lbs of strawberry...I'm w8ing for chocolate! 

What's that?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Ok



Really...you'd do that for me?  Do you believe we are on the right track......I was thinking of how little cardio you did between contest last year 

D
P
D
P


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 27, 2003)

I think so.

I know....but I looked like shit for the second one


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 27, 2003)

Music....When Worlds Collide...Powerman 5000 

...and not doing cookies and cream? 

DDPP, or DPDP...I can't decide..... double DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 27, 2003)

I'll cut down on the c&c till I get chocolate....take my pic into aarron and see if they have any on saturday.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I think so.
> 
> I know....but I looked like shit for the second one



What...up two places...5th out of 50...and you took...er...looked like shit  

DPlain

DPlane

DPsane


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I'll cut down on the c&c till I get chocolate....take my pic into aarron and see if they have any on saturday.



They would get their delivery tomorrow, not on Saturday BTW....

..and tell him you would wear his  shirts/tanks/baby-T's whatever...advertising his store, and promote the store at the gym, and on stage...etc...for a little sponsorship? 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 27, 2003)

Compared to the first one 

So...someone booked me a free session during my workout time tomorrow....so I might only do abs and leave shoulders for saturday?


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> They would get their delivery tomorrow, not on Saturday BTW....
> 
> ..and tell him you would where shirts/tanks/baby-T's whatever...advertising his store, and promote the store at the gym, and on stage...etc...for a little sponsorship?
> ...



Na-uh! 

I know...but I don't think I wanna go there tomorrow


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 27, 2003)

Fucking Dumbasses...isn't there a rule that only you book free sessions? 

I wanted a tougher W/O week to replace the cardio....but if it has to be?  Legs sore? 

DandP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Na-uh!
> 
> I know...but I don't think I wanna go there tomorrow



You need to! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 27, 2003)

Yes...but not as sore as last week. 

I could do shoulders...but it would mean a shake and a shorter workout?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 27, 2003)

Deal is Shake and shorter RI's....not a shorter W/O...I will do the same... and kick my partner's ass into oblivion in your honour! 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 27, 2003)

Okay


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 27, 2003)

Funny Story

TG could always tell if I was in a mood or on Thermos......she knew it would mean an ass kicking masacre...lol

So she use to scare Dr. J....."Oh crap...he's on Thermos, we're toast".....So now whenever I have a bug up my ass (often), Dr. J think's thinks I'm wired, even if I'm not....and the horrible thing is, Power K and TG taught him that complaining just makes it worse...so now he S'sTFU and I have to go by the agony on his face instead!   

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Okay



You must be motiv8ed...so much co-operation tonight!  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 27, 2003)

Yeah....inspiration and fucked up numbers, lol.

That's funny!


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 27, 2003)

I'm going to bed


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 27, 2003)

Meals are updated 

GNA


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 27, 2003)

K...  (checking)


GNL  


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 27, 2003)

Don't check too hard...it's bad  ...and forgot to add an extra coffee in the p.m.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 27, 2003)

My puter is so freakin slow...I had to check "loosely"

All I saw was a perfect angel ...lol 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 28, 2003)

BW = 120

...and I look like I dropped fat overnight  My boobs have left the building


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 28, 2003)

BTW....my RBP is 116/58 ....and my RHR is 72 ....I _need_ to do cardio!

K...so we're gonna re-arrange my schedule today so I can get a decent workout...instead of working out during the hour I have between clients...which would be a rush and piss me off...I'm gonna come home, get rob and take him to the gym so he can w/o w/ Shawn and then I can workout after my last client and not be rushed....and since it's right at my Prime Nibbling Time....I maybe won't fuk up today  

....and GMA...whenever you get here 

And...I think I did something bad to my back yesterday...bent to far backwards yesterday while checking someone's form...and ever since something's been "pinching"


----------



## tigress (Feb 28, 2003)

LOL at the boobs. 

I meant they look good! good!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> 
> BW = 120
> ...



GML 

oops...you forgot huh? 


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> BTW....my RBP is 116/58 ....and my RHR is 72 ....I _need_ to do cardio!
> 
> 
> ...



NO CARDIO!   The high heart rate is a precursor of OT (although I don'r beliefe in it)...not being out of shape...cuz your not..please trust me...you will be doing some again.... 

Your diastolic is a tiny bit low for a "coffee drinker" but not "I just had alcohol" low....nothing to worry about....

Was that sitting, standing or lying?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 28, 2003)

I said NO CARDIO! 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 28, 2003)

Who takes BP standing??? ....sitting...and it was after sitting for a while...we were bored at the party, lol.

And you need to remember that I'm drinking DECAFF!

I CAN be out of "cardio" shape! and I am 

I'm worried about my back????


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> I said NO CARDIO!
> 
> 
> DP




lmao....you  think you're soooo funny!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> I said NO CARDIO!
> 
> 
> DP



I haven't told you...mine is tweaked too...ever since that spot.....

Back injuries just take more time in general, watch out for lateral movement, always use good form.  Is it Lumbar or SI...I can fix both.....?


have to go in a minute....lot's of snow here...have to find out if there is school...they close at the drop of a dime, or delay...ever since the school bus incident a few years ahgo


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> lmao....you  think you're soooo funny!



You're borderline psycho when it comes to cardio...your programming says "Yes", your wisdom/knowledge say "NO  "


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> You're borderline psycho when it comes to cardio...your programming says "Yes", your wisdom/knowledge say "NO  "
> 
> 
> DP



I left you yet another something to confirm this....over there...


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 28, 2003)

Fix your back if it a subluxation, when I get back....brb  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 28, 2003)

I'm pretty sure lumbar....I don't know I've never had a back injury before, lol. ...well except for breaking my tailbone 

and  ....I'm not psycho for cardio...I don't like it, but I see a NEED for it


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 28, 2003)

Okay


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 28, 2003)

You're seeing "Incorrectly" 

Lumbar would generally be pain bending forward, esp if rounding your back or equally side to side, as opposed to one side worse than the other....does that describe it?

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 28, 2003)

Yes


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 28, 2003)

Gotta take the kids in...BRB


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 28, 2003)

K...this works better after a hot shower, or in bed when totally relaxed....relaxed being a key word.

You are going to repeat this on both sides...upon a relaxing exhalation....aaaawwww!

Lie on you side (I can do this in bed, but a flat bench works well too because I'm a little too flexible and need the extra range of motion)

Bottom leg str8..top leg bent 90 degrees or more, your instep just behind you calf...create a pivot point on your lower back near were it hurts and keeping your lower body still, top knee towards the  floor, stretch the opposite shoulder backwards (away from the lower body...eyes  and head following the shoulder.)  A full twisting motion so to speak...

After this stretch...and several relaxing breaths.......lean in...only a few inches with your shoulder, and up only a few inches with your top  leg's knee, and then pivot back...almost with a "mini Snap"..and only while exhaling/relaxing...and not enouh to cause Pain.  Usless you cavatated on the stretch, it takes a quick snappy movement... 

Repeat on the other side!


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 28, 2003)

This works better w/assistance BTW...someone pushing the shoulder down...and taking a line of drive and placing pressure on you buttocks in the opposite dirrection 

Even better with a leg leaning over a bench and assisted 

DP

Almost like this, but top leg bent more and on top of the str8 leg...


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 28, 2003)

A "seated twist" will take care of "upper Lumbar and most of the Thorasics

I place my elbow against my knee to push...and my  other hand flaton the ground behind me while sitting upright and and stretching/cavatating/cracking 


http://www.yogabasics.com/asana/postures/seatedtwist.html\






DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 28, 2003)

Sorry...had to grab the first pics I could find...I'm sure there are better.... lol 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 28, 2003)

damn...just visited like 10 Hatha yoga sites....and I thought that "bad form" was limited to the gym...


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 28, 2003)

K.......figure 5,6, and 7


http://www.yogadancer.com/Pages/ArdhaMatsyendrasana.shtml#I

best site so far.......

http://www.yogadancer.com/asanas.shtml


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 28, 2003)

Okay...I'll try it tonight.

Thanks 

You sure twisting is a good idea?


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 28, 2003)

Holy fuck...are these people fuking pretzels or something 

K...I think I need to make the body flow class a priority, lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 28, 2003)

Are you that spasmed?  I don't stretch much because i'm hypermobile.....but your's sounds like simple impingment...it's not for the stretch the way I'm describing it...it's for the release.

Kind of a catch 22.....the spasms keep you from hurting your self more, but also make it hard to regain alignment which stops the Pain...I'm just suggesting for you to cavatate (crack) the subluxation that is causing the problem....do it warm,  if it will make you feel better, just NO CARDIO! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 28, 2003)

No...it doesn't need to be cracked, and it's not spasming...but it is getting worse...I'm feeling it more and more.

I am fucking freaking here!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 28, 2003)

Describe it thoroughly...cuz I have to go.......Where do you think Pain comes from?  Nerves!  Worse case from what you have told me is a herniation or partial herniation of a dsic....and you don't want that..

Please hurry!!!!

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 28, 2003)

I don't know! I've never had this before! But it sounds/feels more like disc 

I have to go too.

I'll get someone to check it out at work

Thanks


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 28, 2003)

You can try Ice, 12-15 minutes 3 X today......and an anti-inflammatory (it will blurr you, expect it)....

Then alternate ice and heat......if there is a Physical Therapist in the gym..have him/her look at you? 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 28, 2003)

K...

SYL  Feel better and have a good W/O if you do....maybe you should not? 



DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 28, 2003)

I'll see how I feel w/ my clients today. 

Thanks....SYS


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 28, 2003)

*Re: Too SMALL for Hang Clean And Presses*



> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Shoulders
> 
> *1a * Cable NG, cambered now that you have one, upright rows 3 sets. 10, 8, 8..... O sec RI
> ...




I may skip the BB shrugs depending on how my back feels


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 28, 2003)

You can do seated DB Shrugs with less lower back strain if you desire 

And a good trick is to keep the "knees soft" during other standing exercises! 



DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 28, 2003)

Yeah....I'm not gonna be able to do half of that 

Changing single arm press on ball to double arm on bench w/ back support....or maybe even a machine

Switching rear delt exercises to seated cable fly and machine flyes.

May have to skip the upright row???

FUCK!!!!!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 28, 2003)

Abs would hurt worse 

Sorry...injuries suck! :sourface:


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 28, 2003)

I will switch the cable upright row to a smith upright row....that will eliminate bending over at all


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 28, 2003)

I cancelled a session for abs today, lol.

Standing seems to hurt...while crouching w/ a slight forward flexion seems to relieve it.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 28, 2003)

K......


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 28, 2003)

I have to go get ready for work...and my workout....hope yours went well 

PS...I have a staff fucking meeting at 9 pm tonight


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 28, 2003)

Just Ok.....a lot of posing at the end...thanks though....

Hope you feel better 

SYL 

DP


----------



## nikegurl (Feb 28, 2003)

Feel better fast, w8!


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 28, 2003)

Thanks NG 


SYSA


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 28, 2003)

K...so THAT was a bad idea! Ow!


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 28, 2003)

Unsatisfactory workout! ...Didn't feel like I could push myself for that extra rep cause of my back...and I had to crouch down inbetween each set to give my back rest 

*Smith Upright Row, w8 per side* 10/12, 15/12, 20/10
*DB Shrug* 60/12, 65/12, 65/12

Only did 65 cause they were hard enough to unrack!

*Cable Lateral, 2 arm* 10/12, 10/10, 15/5 + 10/5
*DB Lateral* 10/8, 10/6, 7.5/12

*Seated Cable Fly on Ball* 5/12, 5/10, 5/10
*Machine fly* 50/10 x 3

The ball was a bad idea but there was no bench nearby

*Seated Front Raise* 7.5/10, 10/10, 10/10

Did I forget to write down front raises or did you just not give 'em to me?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 28, 2003)

I don't know....and searching for it isn't an option! 

Rest tomorrow...K? 

I think it's amazing that you and I W/O injured, we are sycho:.....and I know I didn't teach you this   It's your inner Psycho obviously...coming out now! (makes me smile, just don't get hurt worse)


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 28, 2003)

Hey w8, hope your back gets better.  I know the feeling, injured my back with hockey when I was younger.  Alot of the stretches that DP pointed out help me when ever it acts up.

IDF


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 28, 2003)

The "Fam" is going out for Thai...have a good meeting....Kick ass(es) or whatever the hell those bitch sessions are for! 

SYL  

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 28, 2003)

...oh...and forgot to ask how those recipes turned out? 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 28, 2003)

Thanks Iain 

The recipes turned out fine...or so I'm told, lol.

....and I'm skipping my meeting 

I've been stretching my back...forward flexion makes it feel better, but I'm pissed that it's hurting and I fuked it up


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 28, 2003)

I have eaten perfectly today...except that I can't remember what I had for one of my meals  ....and I've had 2 litres of diluted crystal lite


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 28, 2003)

Okay...I've had to go meal by meal, according to my schedule, lol...and I'm pretty sure I've only eaten 4 meals today, which leaves me really low on cals 

I piss myself off how I go from one fucking extreme to another....fuck


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 28, 2003)

K....gotta go rest my back ....back at 10


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 28, 2003)

Ok....SYT 

I won't be able to stay l8 tonight 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 28, 2003)

K


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 28, 2003)

Hi


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 28, 2003)

You sound tired and I feel tired...lol 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 28, 2003)

Hi


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 28, 2003)

I am tired....sore ...and pissed, lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 28, 2003)

I know "EXACTLY" how you feel.... 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 28, 2003)

Did you have a good day?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 28, 2003)

We turned in a really good looking month on the books...Carissa impressed the hell out of me today..I want to give her a raise soon.....and dinner was exceptional! 

How about your's? 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 28, 2003)

We watched One Hour Photo tonight....kinda creepy


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 28, 2003)

Robin Williams?

Was it at least good?


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 28, 2003)

Mine was full of Pain 

So she's doing better then? lol

What'd ya eat?


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 28, 2003)

Yeah...it was a good movie...but creepy, lol...and not the kind of movie I wanted to watch


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 28, 2003)

Sorry :feelbetter:

For the most part......she has trouble expressing her thoughts....

A spicy seafood dish Poh Gaeng or something like it, some Tom yum Goong (soup), MP had Pad Thai, and SoP has Shrimp in Orange sauce...


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 28, 2003)

Hmmmm....sounds familiar 

I've never had Thai


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 28, 2003)

Is there Thai where you are?


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 28, 2003)

Yeah...probably


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 28, 2003)

Then you should try it! 

Did you get your back checked at least today?


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 28, 2003)

Nope....but I worked...does that count? lol

I'll go monday if it's not better


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 28, 2003)

Try alternating hot and cold tomorrow..K? 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 28, 2003)

Yeah...I didn't even ice it today


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 28, 2003)

It's late for ice....heat is more in line.......the alternating works well!

Rest tomorrow! 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 28, 2003)

Okay...I'll "rest"....I have the whole weekend off!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 28, 2003)

It's time for me to go....sorry

SYITM   Careful standing up then...back injuries are deceiving!

GNL  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 28, 2003)

Alright...I have to go rest my back again.

GNA


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 28, 2003)

Ha!

K...GN...thanks for your help


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 1, 2003)

Ha?  For what....

GML  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 1, 2003)

GM   That was fun!

My back is better 

Can i workout today?....arms


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 1, 2003)

How much better (that was my next q) ? 

I suppose so...I'm gonna 

Hey...want to go after the calorie/fat myth today...for shits and giggles....


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 1, 2003)

I think we could call the Thread..."Is it Working?"

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 1, 2003)

Hell no! Feel free though  

Like 98% better 

I do look like crap today....well...blurred like you said...still lean though...(no boobs)


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 1, 2003)

Unfucking Believable....


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 1, 2003)

Did you take an anti-inflammatory? 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 1, 2003)

I took ibuprofen 

I think I would like to leave IM when he starts this shit


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 1, 2003)

I just deleted a reply.....I want to be constructive here and that is difficult....

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 1, 2003)

Arms?


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 1, 2003)

Just fucking ignore him


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 1, 2003)

Ok...done there

When your ready to leave....I'll go w/you...I love it here, but not this.

K.......Arms...help me focus

Saw a guy do a seated cable row on the back low row....loooked like a good hit


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 1, 2003)

Brb


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 1, 2003)

I want things w/ back support today...so no standing EZ curl....No kickbacks...

I can do preacher EZ, seated DB, etc.

You want me to go first and you tweak?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 1, 2003)

Yes if you would please......I'd like you to throw in a lying curl, head to cables..reaching up to a cambered bar...squeezed down to the bridge of your nose, very close grip? 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 1, 2003)

Okay....but not doin' that


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Okay....but not doin' that



How can you "suck" so early? 

Didn't you say...and I have it quoted somewhere...I'm the Boss?  


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 1, 2003)

Fucking Search must be broken...


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 1, 2003)

Crap...there is an option in the search:

 Show results as posts 




DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 1, 2003)

*Cambered bar pressdown* 4 sets
*Preacher Curl* 4 sets

*Single Arm Overhead Extension* 3 sets
*Alternating DB Curl, seated incline* 3 sets

*Parallel bar dips* 3 sets
*CG Smith Press* 3 sets

*Single Arm Cross Body Cable Curl* 3 sets w/ drop
*DB Hammer Curl* 3 sets


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Crap...there is an option in the search:
> 
> Show results as posts
> ...




 ...there is???? That would be so much easier!!!

So it takes you right to the post you're looking for? 



My back is starting to hurt


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 1, 2003)

Haven't tried it...but I think so.....

The ibuprofen is wearing off....

Looking it over now 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 1, 2003)

Can I lick the peanut butter jar?  ....there's only about a tsp in there


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Can I lick the peanut butter jar?  ....there's only about a tsp in there



Would it make you happy? 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 1, 2003)

Yes...lol...there's no more than a tsp, I swear


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> *Cambered bar pressdown* 4 sets
> *Preacher Curl* 4 sets
> 
> ...



Add single arm rope pressdowns at the end.

Supinate the seated DB curls

...and on the single arm extensions...play with coming back to the opposite side (than your arm) of your head...these can be done standing, sitting, lying...I recommend the latter two with your injury 

or

There is a PL variation that hit's low towards the elbow (used to improve bench)..you lie on the ground......bilaterally let the w8 down to your ears, arm and  elbows pulled back and stationary, contract to 1:00 to 1:30, not overhead whcih would  removestension! 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Yes...lol...there's no more than a tsp, I swear



Do it.....and NO CARDIO! 

DDDDDDDP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Add single arm rope pressdowns at the end.
> 
> *....and what else for bi's then?*
> ...


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 1, 2003)

Nothing else for Bi's....Pulease 

It's just a floor tricep extension....w8's barely touch the floor between reps near your ears...nothing more   The "hit" is lower, lower tri, don't worry about it, you don't bench 


Food...bbs


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 1, 2003)

Excellent work with Tjc..btw   (like I was saying)


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Nothing else for Bi's....Pulease



But that's not even and balanced


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 1, 2003)

Thanks


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> But that's not even and balanced



2/3 of arm Mass is Tri's...what's not balanced?  


bbs


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 1, 2003)

I need it to be balanced.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 1, 2003)

Reverse cable curls then...lol

I can't open the Mercola link to Hypothyroidism...can you?

And If your bored...I wanted to post some stuff on "Acquired Food Allergies" in the "can O worms" thread 

...or on Decaff..

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 1, 2003)

Not decaff! 

Where's the link?

I'm answering the sharing thread, lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 1, 2003)

No links...his E-mail newsletter...I can't open it to get a url...LOL

This should be interesting.......


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 1, 2003)




----------



## w8lifter (Mar 1, 2003)

No...it won't open for me either


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 1, 2003)

I'm hungry...I think it's time to eat again


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 1, 2003)

My server sucks BT right now....I have to go to work too....

STS 

like 45 minutes..otherwise have a Gr8 day and W/O 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 1, 2003)

Thanks (everything, and trying the link) ....I was w8ing for your post......but.....lol


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 1, 2003)

K....lol...I'm done anyway...could go on forever 

SYS...have a good day


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 1, 2003)

w/u set of pressdowns: 50/20

*Cambered bar pressdown* 60/12, 70/12, 80/12, 90/10
*Preacher Curl* 30/12, 40/10, 50/8, 50/6

*Single Arm Overhead Extension* 10/12, 12.5/10, 12.5/8
*Alternating DB Curl, seated incline* 12.5/12, 15/10, 20/4

*Parallel bar dips* 14, 14, 12
*CG Smith Press, w8 per side* 10/12, 20/8, 20/7

*Single Arm Cross Body Cable Curl* 30/8, 25/8, 25/8 + 20/4
*DB Hammer Curl* 12.5/8 x 3

*Single Arm Rope Pressdown* 20/12, 25/10, 20/10 + 10/6....no RI
*RG Cable Curl* 35/12, 35/10, 35/10 + 25/6



*ABS*

MB Double Crunch......10/20, 10/18, 10/15.....I think I need to up the w8 here 

One set of swiss ball crunches...but I didn't wanna push my back

Knee ups off bench, 5lb in feet.....20, 20, 15

Oblique Raise off back extension bench....no w8  ....20 x 2


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 1, 2003)

Am I carbing up tonight or tomorrow night?  I did my last wednesday night.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 1, 2003)

Your calories were low yesterday...and seem low today....we don't want to much of that and risk acclimation.  If you can bring them up into the 1600's tiday..I'd w8 till tomorrow!

I have to start cooking soon for a Mardi Gras Theme Pot Luck (tonight, I'll be back l8).....lo*p*l...fuck   Making "Blackened Redfish" (actually whiteifsh this time, no snapper) and a fucking shitload of it.  Mrs. Pain doesn't realize I can eat 1/2 of it myself.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> w/u set of pressdowns: 50/20
> 
> *Cambered bar pressdown* 60/12, 70/12, 80/12, 90/10
> ...



Nice W/O.....     You and I shouldn't have done abs w/our back....

I had "circumstances"..what's your excuse? 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 1, 2003)

bbs


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Nice W/O.....     You and I shouldn't have done abs w/our back....
> 
> I had "circumstances"..what's your excuse?
> ...




I wanted to workout more  ...what were your circumstances? 

K...I got two meals left...I'll bring my cals up.

For some reason...it's hard to get enough protein w/ this meal plan? ...I thought it would be easier  I keep getting too much fat and not enough protein.

Even though I'm still fuking my numbers up...I'm still doing better than I was cause I'm not nibbling constantly like I was before, and cheating....right? lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 1, 2003)

Yes  you are better everyday 

Please don't think this is stupid...it's a 'male' thing.....


The Circumstances, nutshell version......ALHPA status was treatened...by two large "Roid Boys"  from another gym.....I was instantly and the only one they  acknowledged (nice guys)....I had symetry and size, just enough to hang (of course you get legs when you do more than  bench all of the time)...but got killed on thickness....(huge barrel chests, massive tris) I had w8 on the shorter thicker one, the bigger one was ummm....how do you politely say over fat...? 

For all those "Special Vitamins" I'd have thought they'd be stronger....lol 

Anyway......took a mediorce W/O and Severely enhanced it....I need to use this "Mental Souvenier" and never have a so so W/O again! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 1, 2003)




----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 1, 2003)

And the Fish...OMG...it turned out so well...I cooked a couple pounds of "Cajun Shrimp"

Now I'm fucking Thirsty! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 1, 2003)

Sounds yummy  I'm eating grilled steak....more than I should be but trying to get my numbers up


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 1, 2003)

It's OK.....just watch the nibbling and the carbs...K? 

I have to go in a minute.....not only is my server driving me nuts..I'm sure the site needs and "upgrade" too! 

What'cha gonna do tonight....I wish I could be here? .....:sad:

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 1, 2003)

Um...surf, shop 

The spinach dip isn't nearly as good as the feta


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 1, 2003)

Maybe rest your back........huh? 



SYL 

If I'm not back early enough....have a GNL


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 1, 2003)

Okay ...GNA ...if ya don't get back....have fun


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 1, 2003)

Remind me to ask you something when you get back


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 1, 2003)

YT...I guess it's now 

GML  

Party was fun......but it was  like I'm the only only who could cook...lol. (major compliments)

No Cheats....tiny bit of rice with the  turkey jambalaya...

SY in a few hours.....


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 2, 2003)

Glad you had fun


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 2, 2003)

W/ my carb up tonight..........




......can I ........





.......have.......





.......bread?

instead of a banana?


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 2, 2003)

My _other_ journal is all updated.

Should I post my progress pics there too or no?


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 2, 2003)

I have a new addiction......


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> W/ my carb up tonight..........
> 
> 
> ...



Um..NO...they are not interchangable!   (Give up bread please, like forever)

You're gonna think about this C/U all day huh? 


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I have a new addiction......



Baking sugar laiden recipes? 

What....???  Should I be scared?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> My _other_ journal is all updated.
> 
> Should I post my progress pics there too or no?



Yes!  I was thinking about that on Friday....those are from like 11-12 weeks out....I think that will be a "friendly" wake up call for your competitors 

9 weeks now btw!   No screw-ups! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Um..NO...they are not interchangable!   (Give up bread please, like forever)
> 
> You're gonna think about this C/U all day huh?
> ...




 !!!!!!!!




> What....??? Should I be scared?



Maybe.....coconut....I bought one last night....and ate more than the kids   It's soooo good!


9 weeks huh? ....K  ...I'll post 'em...I left you stuff there 

And...I'm liking the no cardio in terms of energy...and how my legs are looking w/o it...more cut, but I'm still missing sweating, and still worried about RHR and my ass! I still have a lot of fat to lose!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 2, 2003)

Fresh coconut is da bomb!  The only way I can eat it!  You can incorporate this into you program...no problem!

If we can give the No Cardio....two to three more days....I have an idea on how to re-introduce it.....Don't worry...the break was worth it!   (and you back will like a gfew more day too)


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 2, 2003)

Okay 

But if I have coconut in the house...I'm just gonna nibble on it? lol


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 2, 2003)

I want this suit!!!!

http://www.hardwearseattle.com/html2/f4.htm....and click next to see the back.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 2, 2003)

No nibbling  "Control"  or don't do it! 

I like the suit a lot...and it works for you and her up top, because  the wide backs you  both have, but it may take a "Taller" ass, because or the narrow cut! 

I would like the top with a wider bottom...the suit, not your's 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 2, 2003)

My ass will be thinner 

I want it...bad, it's the only one I've seen (out of many!) that I'd pay anything for


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 2, 2003)

Then get it, use it for *asspiration* and inspiration! 

9 weeks = Checklist 

3 tweaks
Major discipline
Some Cardio and Tricks
Water Manipulation
Tanning
Posing
*Butt*ectomy


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 2, 2003)

Got all that down except for posing, lol.

Guess I should start huh?  When will I find the freaking time


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 2, 2003)

What colour should I get? :notpink:

And not black either.....I want a colour. I'm so not colourish though, lol. White might look good?...silver?....or blue?


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 2, 2003)

I emailed Allison Ethier....and asked her about her suits...she makes all of them herself ....I could if I bought a sewing machine again....she's gonna give me some tips and then I'll decide


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 2, 2003)

We started too late on Dr. J...he is shaking like a little......&*(^%

I'd say 8 weeks, at least once a day...1-2 full rounds...hold for 5, then 10, then 15 seconds....

I like it at the end of his W/O..he has a pump......so it "Looks Better" and people who don't understand, at least get a better show......lol

I've been slightly posing with him (mostly form correction for him) and demo'ing the poses, crap it hurts like hell to squeeze that hard when your "All beat up" 

We haven't even talked routine....he insists on doing last year's! 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 2, 2003)

You're not suggesting I pose in the gym are you?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> What colour should I get? :notpink:
> 
> And not black either.....I want a colour. I'm so not colourish though, lol. White might look good?...silver?....or blue?



Let me think a bit....that's tough one....did you saying you're going blond......j/k 

Allison could esily use that picture as a template for your suit and customize your bottom....(did that sound right?  )


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 2, 2003)

She already said she doesn't have the time to make suits for others, lol.

But I work w/ someone who can sew real well. I'm getting her to adjust a dress that I don't wear as a "test" of her abilities.....if it works well, then I might ask her to try the suit


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 2, 2003)

Foood! brb 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 2, 2003)

K


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> We started too late on Dr. J...he is shaking like a little......&*(^%



So....how do you avoid that?


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 2, 2003)

And speaking of routines....I want to start working on mine NOW for MM....cause I hate routine round...and i want it to be perfect...so I need lots of practice w/ it. I'm thinking of going to Montreal to work w/ a choreographer...>:expensive:


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> So....how do you avoid that?



Practice 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> And speaking of routines....I want to start working on mine NOW for MM....cause I hate routine round...and i want it to be perfect...so I need lots of practice w/ it. I'm thinking of going to Montreal to work w/ a choreographer...>:expensive:



Do you have the music picked out? 

I think you can do it....esp if you can go to a show or two before then...or buy some show tapes.....


We watch all the NPC tapes....and once you overlook the "bad Posing"....90%, you get some great ideas!

It's funny listening to WARLORD constantly saying, "What the Hell was she/he thinking...." 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 2, 2003)

Alright then


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 2, 2003)

Follow up...

Do you have any Dance Backround Aerobic Instructors at the gym?

Trade Training? 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 2, 2003)

Yeah...I guess I could do that ...I'm such a geek though....I hate routines!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 2, 2003)

So about last night...did you just take it easy and rest?


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 2, 2003)

Have I picked a song...not really. I was thinking about "wild thing" and something else but I forgot what now


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 2, 2003)

No...I was surfing for competition... clothes, suits, ideas, etc.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 2, 2003)

Trogs?.......Could work in a mix....you could mouth  "Wild Thing"  "I think You Move ME"...... 

Dr. J is using "Eye of the Tiger" again...I h8 that...


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 2, 2003)

Yeah, lol...you think that's a good song? Wish I could remember the other one I was thinking of...I think it was Prince...yeah...Kiss or whatever it's called.

Eye of the Tiger?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 2, 2003)

I think 3 songs mixed right...SoP could do it for ya.......

Intro Insturmantal from Wild thing, mouthing, ...Tempo (upbeat, with crescendo to hit poses)...Drama (upbeat for a huge finish)...End in "Wild Thing......You Move me" (mouthed)....guitar rift fade


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 2, 2003)

He could? 

Maybe not....


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 2, 2003)

Yeah...maybe not those ideas 

OK...I'm having a problem..I'm fucking famished 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 2, 2003)

LMAO! ...maybe you should go eat again!


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 2, 2003)

I know that twit


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 2, 2003)

This was weird, you replied like 5 minutes ago...it just showed up....

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 2, 2003)

Which one?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 2, 2003)

the 10:24


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 2, 2003)

Yep....weird  

I have to go soon...done fuck all but read this morning.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 2, 2003)

K...I should feed or nap or something, when will you be back?  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 2, 2003)

Nap already huh? 



K...don't know....not going anywhere today unless rob wakes up...then I might...or if I get bored 

Might go shopping for something 

SYS K?


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Mar 2, 2003)

w8 your avey is fuqing gorgeous. You look great!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 2, 2003)

Real shopping or imaginary shopping?! 

Is this tweak OK for a few more days......???

May I see your Vegetarian Protein Source Article?

SYS  ....about 2 YT, then hourly....lol  I feel like cooking, and eating, and eating 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 2, 2003)

Thanks NB!....I mean...BTC


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 2, 2003)

Leah...watch your FAT!

Cream + Coconut = 

3 Yolks + Coconut = 

w8 = 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 2, 2003)

Yeah...it's cool...but I'm looking forward to carbs every other day.....and that's all I'm looking forward to! GGGRRRR

Haven't even started the article yet...but yes...looked for Quorn yesterday...didn't find it, but did find soy products similar to it....fake chicken, etc.

I'll write about that, but forget the brand name now.

K...going...see you  ......and control your fuking hunger today  ....this is a cut, not a bulk! lol


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 2, 2003)

I know  .....I told you...addiction!!!! 

GGGGRRRRRRR


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 2, 2003)

Is that 3 egg whites plus 3 whole eggs....or 6 whites plus 3 whole eggs? 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 2, 2003)

Oh...and real shopping


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 2, 2003)

6 egg whites, 3 yolks...so 3 whole eggs plus 3 whites


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Mar 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Thanks NB!....I mean...BTC



 YW!!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I know  .....I told you...addiction!!!!
> 
> GGGGRRRRRRR



And I told you...AS PART OF THE PROGRAM...NOT IN ADDITION TO IT! 

Think FAME, Think Sponsorship, Think about that suit, whatever the fuck it takes..... 


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 6 egg whites, 3 yolks...so 3 whole eggs plus 3 whites



I'd write it like 3 + 3   :fatlover:


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 2, 2003)

That's how I've always written it


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 2, 2003)

I know..we have had this conversation before....just the 3 yolks plus coconut caught my eye!  


Sorry...server was down...fucking cable company is starting to get E-mails from me....cuz I'm tired of hearing on the phone..."Sorry Sir, we are in the process of Upgrading!" 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 2, 2003)

OMG....You should have seen what I did ....I'm starving...and nibbling....threw a handful of peanuts in my mouth...and realized I said I wouldn't have any more till you said okay...so I spit it 'em all out, lol 

I'm starving! *whine*


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 2, 2003)

I know....my fat is gonna be way off today 

I'm sooooo hungry!!!!!!!!

I have to get out of this house or I'm gonna eat everything!!!!

We're going shopping in a minute


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> OMG....You should have seen what I did ....I'm starving...and nibbling....threw a handful of peanuts in my mouth...and realized I said I wouldn't have any more till you said okay...so I spit it 'em all out, lol
> 
> I'm starving! *whine*



Good w8   


LMAO! 

DPain


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> 
> I'm sooooo hungry!!!!!!!!
> ...






> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> LMAO! ...maybe you should go eat again!




Wise words.....but I have water bloat instead! ... 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 2, 2003)

Not good w8 .....I'm nibbling....on bad stuff 

Hurry up mmafiter!!!! I wanna gooooooo!!!!!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 2, 2003)

Forgot to mention the last few days...somebodys Protein is over 2 Grams a day...kind of 'overkill' and dangerous/unhealthy w/o enough water...

7 X 45 P or 315 on Max days.........6 X 50 otherwise 

...and more water 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 2, 2003)

Yes...but he's been up for 2 days straight, lol....he's still gotta eat ...it's just spread out over more than the usual time. 

We're going....thank god!...SYS


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Not good w8 .....I'm nibbling....on bad stuff
> 
> Hurry up mmafiter!!!! I wanna gooooooo!!!!!



Fucking STOP IT!   Where is the "Perfect Angel?"  

DPointing at you!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 2, 2003)

SYL  

Have fun! 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 2, 2003)

I stopped 

I was going to get a coffee but didn't? That's good right? lol :isuck:


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 2, 2003)

K....I got tiger balm on my back....


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I stopped
> 
> I was going to get a coffee but didn't? That's good right? lol :isuck:



Yes....Good w8 

Tiger Balm?  Don't touch any mucus membranes....lol

I suggested Arnica cream or Gel.... quite a bit more anti-inflammatory and would have sped the healing... 


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 2, 2003)

What did you buy? 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 2, 2003)

Nuthin' 

Your suggestions need to be more like orders or something, lol...I always miss them


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 2, 2003)

It was a while ago..."Your Memory...'needs to be'......aw.....nevermind....lol"  

I * ORDER* you to stop eating NUTS and NUT BUTTERS! 

Did that work???.. 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 2, 2003)

I have stopped eating nuts...I spit 'em remember?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I have stopped eating nuts...I spit 'em remember?



..and you licked clean  an "empty" jar of Peanut Butter for practice the other day?  


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 2, 2003)

F/P  (food/pee)...um...reverse that

BRB 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 2, 2003)

K 

You can check again...I just updated


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 2, 2003)

You saw me checking....LOL 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 2, 2003)

Yes, lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I have stopped eating nuts...I spit 'em remember?
> 
> 
> 1 tsp peanut butter



Oh, do you ever SUCK! 

....and I bet you think you're cute 

So ORDERING MEANS SHIT TO YOU??? 


DP

...now I really have to pee


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> 
> So ORDERING MEANS SHIT TO YOU???
> 
> ...



No. I ate it earlier ...before I suggested the orders, lol


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 2, 2003)

Yeah...I really want that suit! lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 2, 2003)

I have more ORDERS! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 2, 2003)

Like what?


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 2, 2003)

So....how much ya think an internship w/ Poliquin would cost? lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Like what?



I'm w8ing to see if this works...before I'm "played" again!  

How long are orders good for...untill recinded?  


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> So....how much ya think an internship w/ Poliquin would cost? lol



I could find out....my friend who is a head trainer at one of gyms goes to all his seminars  


D{


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 2, 2003)

Yes...I guess so....I'm never gonna hear "yes w8....go ahead and eat those nuts" am I


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 2, 2003)

LMAO...yes...I know 

K...just an idea would be nice


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Yes...I guess so....I'm never gonna hear "yes w8....go ahead and eat those nuts" am I



I gave you the jars for 3 's, and because I still can't belive you can reach the bottom...


But..no, you're right......I'm gonna turn hardass on you soon! 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 2, 2003)

Of course I can reach the bottom...it's not an endless pit (the jar, not my tummy  ) ...but I'm never out for very long   a day tops 

It's okay...I'm turning hardass on myself....I HAVE to win MM....2nd isn't even close to good enough. I must win.


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 2, 2003)

Whatcha posting in pics?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 2, 2003)

It was that high resolution thing I want to post the other night...it took five tries to make it shitty enough for IM ......LOL 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 2, 2003)

It's a nice picture


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 2, 2003)

Thanks 

Mrs. Pain took some of our house too 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 2, 2003)

Post 'em please


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 2, 2003)

How about your cat in the Pussy Thread? 

DP


Not that easy...lol  We'll see


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 2, 2003)

Well I can't find one, lol...I'd have to find her and take a new one


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 2, 2003)

Freaking server is acting up again...so tired of this shit!

Posts will take a while..sorry


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 2, 2003)

Must be the site...me too


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 2, 2003)

Don't go "Aerobic" trying...geez  

OK....who's got a Pussy? 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 2, 2003)

I don't, lol...can't even find her


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 2, 2003)

I'm changing my split

Chest
Back
off (abs)
Legs/Calves
Shoulders
Arms/Abs
Off

Stupid truck tomorrow too...Made a deal with Mrs. Pain...if it comes 8-9 Am, it's her stupid truck LD

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 2, 2003)

That's my split! lol...'cept for the days off ...do you actually take days off?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 2, 2003)

Had a "fleeting thouht"...wanted to share w/you...but you have to promise to be non-judgemental..I think a lot of us get these thoughts.....and would never follow through.....then again, some of us would...

K? 


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> That's my split! lol...'cept for the days off ...do you actually take days off?



Sunday...completely....every so often the active rest day...and even more rarely...thje missed W/O like on Tuesday 

So we do Chest tomorrow?  Tonight? 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 2, 2003)

K


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 2, 2003)

Yeah....freaky  We even take the same rest day, lol...how'd that happen?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 2, 2003)

Well...I told you about the "Big Boys" on Saturday......Sometimes I miss my Weightlifter/PL days when I was heavier/thicker, but not as lean....it's the not as Lean part that keeps me focused 

I can guess that they were taking about 2 grams (Test) a week IM, plus trenbelone (fina) and orals, (A-50 (anadrol) or D-bol or both)...and I would not consider doing  that......but sometimes, just for a minute.....that kind of size/thickness is ...well,  it's..."interesting" to me!

I think they probably feel the same about cuts and the BB look? 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Yeah....freaky  We even take the same rest day, lol...how'd that happen?



Logic, Intelligence (GMTA) and xerox (mini Pain)!  


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 2, 2003)

Well how much friggen bigger do you wanna be?  :Hello!:


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 2, 2003)

Bigger sometimes...... 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 2, 2003)

Well...I think you're fine the way you are


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 2, 2003)




----------



## w8lifter (Mar 2, 2003)

Are you gonna set a limit to my carb up tonight? 

And are we gonna do chest?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 2, 2003)

Like I order you to not pull that Banana AND Pear Shit again ? 

No...use your best *ass*timate of how much you should eat! 


Sure...now or l8er for the chest?  Feel like DOMINATRIX again, but heavier with a single drop on the last set?  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 2, 2003)

Not sure I could go heavier ...unless you put it first  lol

My back hurts   ....so this will basically drag on forever?


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 2, 2003)

Now is good


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 2, 2003)

*Small Person Chest*


*1 *  Flat Presses, 4 sets 10, 9, 8, 6 ...90 Sec RI

*2 * Incline  Flyes, 3 sets, 10, 8, 8...90 Sec RI

*3 * Low Incline or Flat Bench DOMINATRIX, 4 sets, 3 at 8 + 8, the last one at 6 + 6, then F + F.....120 sec RI

*4a * Smith Incline to the Neck, 3 sets......10, 8, 6,   No RI
*4b * Super slow Flat DB flyes 606, 3 sets, 8, 8, 6...120 Sec RI

*5 * Machine Fly

The Ball was so hard for Dr. J...he lost his balance so many times on these... Watch your shoulder! 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Not sure I could go heavier ...unless you put it first  lol
> 
> My back hurts   ....so this will basically drag on forever?




Do you want the truth? 

Mostly, unless the spasms mellow and it is/was a subluxation we can deal with.......if it is/was a muscle sprain/strain.....about 4-6 weeks, if it was a partial herniation..up to 4-6 monhts...sorry


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 2, 2003)

Well...half that shit won't work, lol.

I can't do any swiss ball stuff...or any pullovers....so ya wanna edit or do you want me too? 

You edit...usually the ball allows the curvature of your spine to relax and stretch, yet feel supported...sorry...did that on purpose

The Pullovers  were very very optional 


brb

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 2, 2003)

sorry w/ a smile...funny


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 2, 2003)

Get it checked.....we can release a subluxation/nerve impingment 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Well...half that shit won't work, lol.
> 
> I can't do any swiss ball stuff...or any pullovers....so ya wanna edit or do you want me too?
> ...




WTF? I hate when you do that, lol

No...it doesn't feel good to extend my back at all.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 2, 2003)

Crap....how did I do that?

Do I do that often? LOL 

DP

You edit....do something "easy"...I don't mind, really I don't


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 2, 2003)

I edited


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 2, 2003)

Very Acceptable 

1)  BB or DB?


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 2, 2003)

DB?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 2, 2003)

K 

I need to do a few things, meet back in maybe 90 minutes? D
Rest your back? 

D no napping P


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 2, 2003)

Ok.........sys!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 2, 2003)

"Bolt-ons"  LMAO 


I think you lost some posts...lol


SYVS 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 2, 2003)

I don't care....lost about 2000 or so, lol

SYS


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 2, 2003)

I just tried to log in as Diet Pain..... 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 2, 2003)

lmfao!!!!!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 2, 2003)

...and here is a good one

We don't eat rice, so we had a large "to go" container of it in the frig (from our Anni)..... I decide to make fried rice out of it by adding...

3 fried eggs, 1 large carrot, and about 1 and 1/2 cups of brocoli...it ends up topping a 2 quart bowl, enough for 2-3 people...

He eats ALL of it and 1/3 of Mrs. Pain's Dinner, stir fry  tofu and veggies in a spicy coconut milk sauce.  I swear there was enough food for 5-6 people...and it's freakin gone 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 2, 2003)

Rice is easy to eat, lol....I love fried rice w/ veggies 

Can I skip the banana tonight?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 2, 2003)

WTF..a few minutes ago you wanted to know how much you can eat? 

K...what did you just eat?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 2, 2003)

I have a pre-stage goo recipe you can try out instead? 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 2, 2003)

Nevermind...I'll just use regular oats  and have the banana


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 2, 2003)

You actually have regular oats? 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 2, 2003)

I didn't eat anything....just mad at myself for fucking up today.

What's your recipe?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 2, 2003)

It's a secret......takes 40 minutes to 3 hours to HIT! 

..and we have to try it on you sooner or later, it's just top secret though! 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 2, 2003)

Yes...I had to buy them for the sugar recipes, lol. And I use them for baking for the kids instead of flour. ...but these are the quick oats.


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 2, 2003)

Goo as in something to eat....or something to put on? lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 2, 2003)

Don't do quick oats please? 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 2, 2003)

Gggggrrrrr.....K


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Goo as in something to eat....or something to put on? lol



Well, it has some of your favorite substances in it, so you may want to do both...but it's to eat instead of a family size snickers! 

(oh no, were you looking forward to that?...LOL  )


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Gggggrrrrr.....K



Too weak to GGGGGRRRRRR right?   You must need carbs...

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 2, 2003)

w8 a fucking minute...back the fuk up a second....family size? I never had no fuking family size snickers...why the hell did you leave something that important out! I feel ripped off dammit


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 2, 2003)

Alright....what is it? licorise? jube-jubes? goodies? ice cream? bread?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> w8 a fucking minute...back the fuk up a second....family size? I never had no fuking family size snickers...why the hell did you leave something that important out! I feel ripped off dammit



LMAO!  Shit..that may have cost you....

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 2, 2003)

Fuking GGGGGRRRRRRRR!!!!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Alright....what is it? licorise? jube-jubes? goodies? ice cream? bread?



Are those your favorites?????   

This is gonna bother you huh? 

...and   I didn't leave out that it was 


FAMILY SIZED! 


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Fuking GGGGGRRRRRRRR!!!!



See...Carbs Hitting.......Sleep comes next...(I know, not yet) 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 2, 2003)

Hell yeah you did! I never had a family size one!

Yes....those used to be my staples


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 2, 2003)

I'm not eating it yet


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Hell yeah you did! I never had a family size one!
> 
> Yes....those used to be my staples



Hell YES I did!   (I tell ya..I need a finger key w/you) 

So that's why your ass is being so stubborn (like you)...It's a  'former"  ..........*Candy Ass*  

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 2, 2003)

I'm having 6 oz of SP for dessert, my first SP in maybe 6-8 weeks!  

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 2, 2003)

Mrs. Pain s upset that there is nothing Leftover for her lunch tomorrow.....lol 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 2, 2003)

LOL....she could make more? lol....I get the same here...gotta hide the shit :men:


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 2, 2003)

Hey...they ate it...I made enough.....

No, you don't get it!  Mrs. Pain, author and publisher of her own cookbook, is culinarily challanged!.  She has recently mastered the Microwave (as long as I tell her "How Long") and the sauce pan...a regular "Re-heating Engineer!"  


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 2, 2003)

Brad Pitt....I mean...Fight Club is on


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 2, 2003)

Okay....that's funny, lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 2, 2003)

K...LMAO...

Go watch the SLB....I'll come back in a hour 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 2, 2003)

Er...no thanks, lol


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 2, 2003)

I can see his pretty li'l face from here


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 2, 2003)

I keep forgetting to tell you....I still have a bruise on my shin from doing the prone DB curls last....and it's hurts when I do extensions, lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 2, 2003)

So here is a good one....I call Dr. J to change the split.....Which really means "Ok, you can wear a tank"  (I don't let him wear a tank on leg day....lol (spotting...a different kind of Pit)

So on Friday..be convinces me to sell him 2 Detour bars because he is going Snowboarding..I don't want to, but he sells me on..Well one for her, and one for me, we're gonna need it!

I just learned he ate both bars.....20 days out from a show :he'salosertoo:


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 2, 2003)

lmao!   You're hilarious 

...I know a girl who ate a whole pizza 2 weeks out...didn't fuck her up at all  I'm thinking of trying that


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 2, 2003)

But he's fat!  About 6% 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 2, 2003)

....and still has 20 days and water to drop...the fuqqing porker


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 2, 2003)

EXACTLY! 


He should be closer to 5%...lol

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 2, 2003)

Did he just call me a bodybuilder...as opposed to a "fitness girl"?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 2, 2003)

Yep....it IS a nice compliment! 

Someone is in your old Journal.....

(there were two)


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 2, 2003)

Yeah...kinda cool


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 2, 2003)

When do you Carb? 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 2, 2003)

Carbing now, lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 2, 2003)

w8ing now   You type funny when the carbs hit! 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 2, 2003)

Eating now


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 2, 2003)

..and? 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 2, 2003)

....bottomless pit 

Updating now.


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 2, 2003)

What day should I do my skinfolds?

I hop on the body comp every day, lol...down to 17.4 now  <---- :sarcastic:


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 2, 2003)

Tuesday Pre-W/O..early as possibly....good water stopping at 5 tomorrow! 



DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 2, 2003)

Tuesday i won't be able to do it until 1...and only if i have a trainer that can do it?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 2, 2003)

Oh I see...you were ordered not to eat nuts....but I said the C/U was OK......I have to get more specific with my orders....LIKE YOU SHOULDA HAD BUTTAH! 

Totals Please? 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Tuesday i won't be able to do it until 1...and only if i have a trainer that can do it?



Wednesday? 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 2, 2003)

Yes...you should have! C/U's always have peanut butter


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 2, 2003)

Total:   2394    
Fat: 106  952  42% 
  Sat: 43  387  17% 
  Poly: 15  137  6% 
  Mono: 24  218  10% 
Carbs: 176  598  26% 
  Fiber: 27  0  0% 
Protein: 181  725  32% 


wednesday I can do 10:30


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Yes...you should have! C/U's always have peanut butter



I was gonna say not anymore....but you are doing pretty damn good! 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Total:   2394
> Fat: 106  952  42%
> Sat: 43  387  17%
> ...



Holy Shit...that will last till Wednesday! :fuckyeah:  


Do it then   6 L on Monday, then 3 L on Tues ?

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 2, 2003)

...I tried to alter it, lol.

Okay


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 2, 2003)

K...going to bed  

GNA


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 2, 2003)

I need to get some Lay The Smack Down HARD tomorrow Sleep!

GNL  

Your doing so well  (ex-candyass)


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 2, 2003)

thanks lol....

GN


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 3, 2003)

GML 

Wake me up! 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 3, 2003)

lmao! GMA 

Have a good sleep? 

Bodyw8 ...taken after 2 cups coffee  ...121

....legs not as cut as yesterday morning...very full looking...can't w8 to workout


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 3, 2003)

Yes thanks...never ehough...and you? 

Are you still on ibuprofen?  Could be the carbs?

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 3, 2003)

Yeah...prob the carbs. Back doesn't feel rested this morning, still on Pain killers 

I'm done w/ my last client @ 1 today....but I think after 3 in a row I'm gonne need to come home and rest my back before working out...so I'm gonna workout in the evening today  ....I feel like a fuking cripple!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 3, 2003)

Maybe we should w8 for skinfolds then......I'm sorry you have to endure this...I know it sucks! 

I envision, once your off ibuprofen for 1-2 days, 1.5 days post carb...with the right water.....a sharp 119 at 13% 

Would be nice to get you to switch to 1- 200 mg anhydrous caffeine pill, get rid of that cream and coffee, and truely crisp  your physique up before you resume cardio! (which will aggravate your back incidentially) 

I have an Order BTW!  

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 3, 2003)

I Order you to :


STOP NIBBLING FOR GOOD! 


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 3, 2003)

and that doesn't mean to start NIBBLING for BAD! 


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> It's okay...I'm turning hardass on myself....I HAVE to win MM....2nd isn't even close to good enough. I must win.






> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Yeah...I really want that suit! lol






DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 3, 2003)

This is fun...it's like I'm talking to myself....LA LA LA LA LA LA ! 

(btw..I'm good w/myself)


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 3, 2003)

Okay!  I am doing so much better than I was. lol....can't say for good (or bad) but I'm controlling it for _now_  

I keep reminding myself I HAVE to win MM!!!!!

And I think I'm going to force myself to workout in a sporta bra so I can't hide my fat tummy....it kinda keeps me from cheating 

Not sure I wanna start cardio 

K...I gotta get in the shower ......BBS


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 3, 2003)

Aren't we funny   I was typing 

K...shower...BRB


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 3, 2003)

Did I tell you about how I came to wear a tank? It wasn't very easy for me to do....I guess I was shy about my body (unless it was in private, strange how that works for most people)

OK...I'm gonna go crack eggs...in case the truck calls early :fuckingtruck)


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Aren't we funny   I was typing
> 
> K...shower...BRB



I think I type faster than you now....lol 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Once we get rid of that "Nasty" cream and "Nasty" coffee...you won't need cardio! 

I think you're starting to remember how  you didn't need as much as you thought last time.....it's just a shame people and especially women are so "Programed"  that if they eat/cheat...they need to do cardio!  It's so wasteful and over-rated! 

I looked at a treadmill the other day and got fat and tired 

At my gym..I see NO unenhanced "lean" people on treadmills, bikes or elipticals...and 45 minutes a day...hasn't helped my partner a single bit, he could have made far better advances w/nutrition.....and so could have all the other cardio freaks! 

JMH and informed O 


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> I Order you to :
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 3, 2003)

_I looked at a treadmill the other day and got fat and tired _

....LMAO...funny! 

Okay!...I will work on the fuking coffee & cream ...again!!!!


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 3, 2003)

and that's a no to the tank....why?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 3, 2003)

Finishing the eggs....one second..

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 3, 2003)

K...gotta go in a second 

Fuking freezing here! -35


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 3, 2003)

I've decided to do: (cuz Dr. J needs high volume this week)

1) Incline BB
2) Incline Smith to the Neck
3) Incline DB's
4) Incline DOMINATRIX
5) Incline DB Flyes
6) Incline Cable Flyes
7) Incline Posing



DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 3, 2003)

LOL

Incline posing? lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> K...gotta go in a second
> 
> Fuking freezing here! -35



MMmmmm light sweats weather...I hate that...I usually sweat up a storm! 

I''l leave the story...sorry..had to shower early in case they called

Have  a Gr8 day!  

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> LOL
> 
> Incline posing? lol



It was a joke...I may go early and make him pose before and after! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 3, 2003)

Thanks! ...you too 

You never answered.....do you expect me to pose in the gym?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 3, 2003)

Naw...pose at home until you look like you can scare the shit out of her! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 3, 2003)

Gotta go...SYS


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 3, 2003)

....K


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 3, 2003)

SYL 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 3, 2003)

Short version...

Once I gave up triathlon/ultra distance running...if favor of w8lifting....my BW gradually went from 153 to 172...then flew to 206 (growth spurt)...and settled in the 226-228 range with a high of 233. (over about 6 years)

Unfortunately...my BF went from 11% (I was never lean as a runner) to about 17-18%...so I looked OK, but not tank top material.

May, 4 years ago....I got sick and dropped to about 222..and liked it...then decided to "cut"...at about 215...I liked it even more...and got some positve feedback (which always helps)

Near the end of September...I worked up the courage to start getting skinfolds...I was about 8.6% (took 5 months)...Oct...down to 7.8%..it was definitely slowing...

About this time..I was training with Power K and TG, just finished w/the Lion King...and I was training a PL named Maria (she had incredible potential and form, interesting story, brain damage from a car accident on ice, long recovery....make a good book, and a change of sexual orientation..lol)

Maria and her GF Holly, who always gave me the Gay Report from the Women's locker room, would BUG me everyday to wear a tank, I mean every fucking day!  So I made a stupid deal about one of Maria's lifts...either a 175 bench or a 295 DL..I can't rememnber...and lost, but I really wanted her to get the lift....

Then, late in November....BF testing day...I wore a tank (a lame one leftover from triathlon, 2 sizes too small) under my T, tested out at 7.2%...and w8ed for the gym to clear...esp WARLORD.

So it was just Holly, Maria and a few people I didn't care about...I felt like I was gonna be naked and embarassed.   I take off the T.....and get the big  from the girls..I was pumped and full..and just then Mrs. Big Rob comes up from cardio...and drools about my chest (her favorite bodypart)...and WARLORD forgot something...came back up...and to this day (even though his jaw dropped)...I can't figure out what he meant by "Damn, you're all tortoised shelled!" 

I gradually started wearing tanks...wide backs at first...then eventually not quite what you would call string tanks....I believe they are called "racing back"...like that one in my back avi 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 3, 2003)

Interesting story   ...and a half, lol 

I got an email from a makeup artist who wants to do a shoot for musclemag w/ me in the summer


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 3, 2003)

> Hey Leah,
> 
> Just wanted to let you know that we got your profile up on the site and that it will also be appearing in the next issue of Pure Power Magazine!!!
> 
> Mindy & Jeff


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 3, 2003)

Excellent   Good things are happening for you! 

So is it a Mag sponsored shoot or does this artist have a photographer in mind? 

All I can report is either my dial-up server is now slow as snot...or it's IM...and a Hellacious W/O.......my poor partners...lol

Plus busy as hell here too! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 3, 2003)

I think it's IM 

She has her own shooters she wants to work w/, but has offered to work w/ mine as a test shot. It's not guaranteed or anything...she wants in the mag, and thinks I'd be good to help her get there...and I'm thinking I want in the mag too so it'll be a good deal. We'll shoot, and then she'll submit to the mag and we w8 and see


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 3, 2003)

Then don't "release" the prints...

How is your back? 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 3, 2003)

Why would you say that?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 3, 2003)

Because you back has been hurting 

No..I say that is because if somebody is to "profit" from getting your pictures in MM.....some of that profit should be yours...unless of course you get paid for the shoot?   (I assumed you didn't get paid...so you don't/wouldn't release w/o a percentage clause)

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 3, 2003)

That is not how it works  ....generally.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 3, 2003)

So...I'm watching out for you...do you have a problem w/that!?  

(Just get paid then  :$$$

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 3, 2003)

No...I don't 

Just get in the mag would be nice 

So...is Pure Power a print mag or online only? I've never even heard of it


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 3, 2003)

Take a fuking guess at the cost of that suit I want!


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 3, 2003)

I am going to enter the FAREM??N SPORTWEAR model search


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 3, 2003)

Don't know about PP mag...sorry...

We just got some incredible looking L/C Carmels in from Judy's.....I may have to try.....one...and only one....except there are too many flavors to decide

Triple Treat
Vanilla
Rocky Road
Chocolate

You wanna choose for me?  


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 3, 2003)

$140  ???

May I have a link later? 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 3, 2003)

Rocky Road!


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> $140  ???
> 
> May I have a link later?
> ...



Please! I fucking wish! It's $325!!!!!! American!!!!!  That what....$2000 CDN!!!!  


Link to what?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 3, 2003)

K...RR it is  ...but I'm  not a carmel person...and they are kind of big assed..LOL Report Later  

Shit...that's a lot of $$$$$$

Link to the search...I wanna see/help?


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 3, 2003)

http://www.faremonsportwear.com


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 3, 2003)

Too much money  ...I'm gonna see if i can get it made in Toronto cheaper than that, holy fuk.


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 3, 2003)

My bio's up at WNSO


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 3, 2003)

And you have to pay for the model search?  What's up w/that...(scam?)

Went there...you may have to draw me a map!  (cuz I couldm't find it)

BBL& S  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 3, 2003)

*Flat DB Press* 25/10, 30/8, 35/7, 40/4....total spot

*Incline Fly* 17.5/10, 20/8, 20/8

*Dominatrix* 10 + 10/8 + 8, 10+10/7 + 6, 10+10/5 + 5, 10+10/6 + 4

Failure on the last set...how bout failure on EVERY set 

*Smith Incline, w8 per side* 20/12, 25/6, 30/4
*Flat DB Fly* 15/8, 15/6, 15/8

Forgot to do the 606 on the flyes.....and hey!...why don't ya add some more flyes in that workout! 

*Machine flyes* 60/8 + 45/6, 60/7 + 45/5, 55/7 + 30/6


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 3, 2003)

I don't care...it's only $35


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 3, 2003)

That's 1/10th of a suit....lol

Do other contests/searches make you pay....this doen't sound right! 

Did you W/O?  Your Back? 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 3, 2003)

I am ready for carbs now


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I am ready for carbs now



Um....NO! rder: 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 3, 2003)

Yeah I worked out...it's there 

My back still hurts 

Some do....it's a big contest...winner gets $50000 in in prizes...and shoots for oxygen. Sarah Orbanic was "discovered" this way ...most of the sportswear companies do it this way


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Um....NO! rder:
> 
> DP




I meant in my meal plan


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 3, 2003)

I saw a $500 prize...lol


You mean like Tweak "C" ? 


Leah...cheer me up? 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 3, 2003)

Andrew...no comments on my workout or what? 

I can't remember tweak C?

What the hell's wrong w/ ya? ....


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 3, 2003)

I have to go find it....lol

You have to go find it (hint, use Brits J ) 

Just tired and BooBah!   (bad meals today, too busy)


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 3, 2003)

Did you try that rocky road stuff? 

No excuse... Freakin' eat dammit!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> *Flat DB Press* 25/10, 30/8, 35/7, 40/4....total spot
> 
> *Incline Fly* 17.5/10, 20/8, 20/8
> ...



Did you get any of the 40's ?  

I can give you and an all flye W/O if you want?   (but you added machine flyes....lol )

Forgot huh? 

DP

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 3, 2003)

I needed a spot on each one at the start, I go too deep to get up, and then I can get it up the rest of the way...and then I do a really slow eccentric....longer than 6 seconds....does that make up for it?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I needed a spot on each one at the start, I go too deep to get up, and then I can get it up the rest of the way...and then I do a really slow eccentric....longer than 6 seconds....does that make up for it?



I slow rep for 3 sets of 8 or more reps  slow...I don't think so! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 3, 2003)

...sorry...just had to quote that...may post this in Brit's journal as well....you don't mind do ya?  lmao! 

I'm soooo laughing my ass off....well, you cheered _me_ up LOL 

Don't feel guilty...lol...ya don't even do this ever...don't friggen worry about it.

12.5 g is a lot, lol.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 3, 2003)

oops

It's on your clip board isn't it!??? 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 3, 2003)

That's not funny!

No...it's not....:yousuck!!!!!!:

Put it back


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 3, 2003)

I don't have it..I swear..... 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 3, 2003)

Put it back!!!! You so suck!!!!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 3, 2003)

Would "I'm sorry" and a  Make up for it? 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 3, 2003)

No!


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 3, 2003)

You're getting them all!


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> 
> This is the worse day I have had in a very very long time...and w8lifter wants me to pay for it by quoting me and causing me embarrassment!




Oh now you just suck cause you're trying to make me feel guilty 

You can delete it. 

Do you think that anybody looking at that is going to think any less of you? You have more willpower than anyone. One fuking day in like a year (longer?) isn't gonna make a bit of difference (and I'm not talking physique!).


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 3, 2003)

Do you feel guilty?  You Should! 

DP

p.s  Thank you!


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> I was bad.....
> 
> I was so busy...that meals one and two were good, two was late, then I got so busy, it was an hour after meal 3, I was stocking and on the phone at the same time, that I ate 2 bars for meal three (while on the phone)...then I got off to late for a shake..I ate meal 4 late and it was Muenster Cheese, an old Zone Bar, Peanut Butter and some Macadamia nuts Nrs. Pain just bought!
> ...


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 3, 2003)

Just playing..it's not important..you made me feel better about it! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 3, 2003)

You're funny 

So when do I get me U-turn barS


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 3, 2003)

How about an hour for Fam time and we come back and do "Back?" 

Or do you want to skip back? 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 3, 2003)

I wanna be on fear factor dammit!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 3, 2003)

I was just thinking about that LOL...and this morning too!

With some Caffeine pills huh?  (later plz)

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 3, 2003)

I was just thinking that....I can do back (I think) ...but no extensions and no bent over anything K?

K...going to watch FF 

BBS

Only getting 5 meals today


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 3, 2003)

We are too freaky sometimes


----------



## Britney (Mar 3, 2003)

Originally posted by Dr. Pain 
I was bad.....

I was so busy...that meals one and two were good, two was late, then I got so busy, it was an hour after meal 3, I was stocking and on the phone at the same time, that I ate 2 bars for meal three (while on the phone)...then I got off to late for a shake..I ate meal 4 late and it was Muenster Cheese, an old Zone Bar, Peanut Butter and some Macadamia nuts Nrs. Pain just bought!

I had a Rocky Road L/C carmel that rocked (except 12.5 grams of Maltitol...and now have really bad gas for my sins.


LMAO Had to quote again

TWO FINGERS for the 2 bars 

As for Meal 4, looks like you are getting meal ideas from W8



Not to worry But an old ZONE bar?!

You still have more willpower to work in a store full of glycerin than most of us......ok, all of us 


(I cant beleive while I am STARVING my way to deathrow, you are stuffing your face with bars! )


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 3, 2003)

Was the like "Sweet and Sour" pork or something? 

Yucko Brit, but I deserved it....I guess...lol 

Going now...sorry,  had to wirte something about L/C

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 3, 2003)

K....

*1. WG Pulldowns* 3 sets

*2. Plate Loaded Row* 4 sets

*3a. RG Hammer Pulldowns* 3 sets
*3b. Cable Row, V-bar* 3 sets

*4. Cable Row, Str8 bar, RG* 3 sets

....not much I can do


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 3, 2003)

Had to sneak plate loaded rows in there again huh? 

1a  WG
1b  NG

Looks good for an invalid  


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> 
> *Nibbling*
> ...



You were ordered NOT TO NIBBLE!  


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 3, 2003)

GGGRRRRR....K 

Meals updated


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 3, 2003)

lol 

But I figured since I missed a meal that it would be okay...?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 3, 2003)

Like I can talk today.....geez...good thing I don't need sponsorship!  

Depends on the timing and the amount of cheese 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 3, 2003)

It was only a bite...not even half an oz 

My calories are gonna be low though?  Maybe I'll get a scoop of P in before bed?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 3, 2003)

Maybe you should do Tweak "A" untill your back feels better and we add back some cardio? 

Did you find "C", cuz that is probably more than you are getting now? 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 3, 2003)

I didn't look. Am I fucking up my next tweak?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 3, 2003)

Yes, sorry but you are. 



DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 3, 2003)

K...sorry...I'll get a shake before bed.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> K...sorry...I'll get a shake before bed.



Did you get Chocolate yet? 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 3, 2003)

LOL  

Yes...chocolate mint actually...by mistake!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 3, 2003)

Is the Profile OK?  You're gonna wish for cream w/CM  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 3, 2003)

Took me a second, lol...

Yes...it's the same as chocolate....it's fine w/ flax...better than the cookies and cream


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 3, 2003)

It's late....and I'm beat...time for bed?

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 3, 2003)

K


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 3, 2003)

I wanna see totals by morning....don't stay up to l8...your back needs rest! 


GNL  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 3, 2003)

K...working still though.



> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Except he used butter, not the forbiden peanut butter ...you were suppose to get 6 0z of SP, not 10, but I let you because you whine so much and watch the clock until carbs, and you're a "Bottomless pit" (you own words)....j/k..sort/of
> 
> 
> DP



 You never said it was forbidden for carb ups!


GNA


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 3, 2003)

I know...and Orders don't work  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 3, 2003)

GGRRRRRR....yes they do


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 3, 2003)

ORDER: NO FUCKING NIBBLING!


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 3, 2003)

Totals done.... not enough P


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 3, 2003)

It wasn't nibbling...it was just a really bad meal? lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 3, 2003)

What time was meal 5?


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 3, 2003)

9:30...I'm not hungry....at all...but could take a shake if I have to?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 3, 2003)

Naw.....be "perfeect" for a few days...K?  BW in the morning, Pre-fluids, post urination...K?  

GNL 



DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 3, 2003)

Okay... ...GN


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 4, 2003)

Body Report

 ...yuck...holding water, bloated, 123


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 4, 2003)

Carbs and ibuprofren no doubt! 

GML 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 4, 2003)

Carbs from 2 days ago?

GMA 

I have to leave early today....busy day


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 4, 2003)

K....when?  

Was the W/O edit ok? 

I'll go early and do abs mostly. long day...I hope the floor guy doen't think it's tonight 

DP

p.s  Ibuprofen......sodium...woman's thing ???


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 4, 2003)

eh?

Yes...the W/O edit was okay 

NOt leaving too early...you probably won't even notice the difference, lol.

The tuna days....does that mean no veggies?...just tuna and flax?


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 4, 2003)

K...shower...BBS


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 4, 2003)

...and I got another marriage proposal...although I have read it yet.....apparently I am an "angel on earth"


----------



## Bear (Mar 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> eh?
> 
> Yes...the W/O edit was okay
> ...


Then it would be called tuna veggies and water.

Hey, if I can do it, you can.

I just had my first can for breakfast


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 4, 2003)

Are you gonna do that...going for pics  later this week?   (if so, follow up with an all shake day one day before, and the water of course)

I gave you tuna and mayo...tuna and flax is even more impressive...I'd say w/o for pics...celery would be ok if it's just skinfolds 

Would have helped if you hadn't dropped your metabolism for days...the 2-3 transition days after now must be more careful 


DP


----------



## Bear (Mar 4, 2003)

The only carbs you'll be getting will be from your Metamucil.


----------



## Bear (Mar 4, 2003)

Just my opinions, I would listen to the good doctor of course


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 4, 2003)

Thanks Bear 

I think I'd mix it up a bit?

Ground flax for fibre instead of metamucil.

...and 1/2 flax, 1/2 mayo? ....maybe...I don't mind the flax at all, prefer it...but after six meals who knows?

day of shakes before or after the tuna?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 4, 2003)

After! 1/2 and 1/2 would be good!

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 4, 2003)

Don't worry about it!


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 4, 2003)

Wow! Great meals today


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 4, 2003)

What'cha gonna eat? 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 4, 2003)

protein/flax 

Wanted to tell you something but it'll have to w8 

Going in a sec 

I feel like shit :ugh:


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 4, 2003)

K...Have a gr8 day, and hope the W/O goes well.......I'll be around all day if it's not to busy..lol  

DP


I hate when you do that...I hope it's good...and nothing I should worry about al day...


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 4, 2003)

It's good, lol 

Have a good day


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 4, 2003)

oh....and there is something I'm really pissed about 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 4, 2003)

Nice try 

It'll still have to w8


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 4, 2003)

..and it's not related to the board   Just want it to itch inside you 

DP

p.s.  No, it's real too


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 4, 2003)

What a hell day 

*WG Pulldowns* 75/12, 90/10, 90/8
*NG Pulldowns* 75/12, 75/9, 75/6....90 RI

*Plate Loaded Row, hammer, w8 per side* 45/12, 55/10, 55/9, 65/5...240

*RG Pulldown, hammer, w8 per side* 45/10 x 3
*Cable Row, V-bar* 90/9, 85/8, 80/8....120 RI

*RG Cable Row* 75/12, 75/10 + 60/6, 75/10 + 60/6....120 RI


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Naw.....be "perfeect" for a few days...K?  BW in the morning, Pre-fluids, post urination...K?
> 
> GNL
> ...


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 4, 2003)

Yeah, right.... 

I'm sure there is nothing wrong with us that alcohol can't cure! 

sys

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 4, 2003)

Looks like I'm not going home for a while....just got a call from the Japanese Swimming and Diving team....looks like they're walking over from their hotel......

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Yeah, right....
> 
> I'm sure there is nothing wrong with us that alcohol can't cure!
> ...



I take that as a fuking invitation!!! LOL

Big long hell day!!!!

I forgot to take a meal to the gym w/ me ...and all I kept hearing was "eat perfectly, eat perfectly" ....GGGGRRRRR!!!! So I ran across the street to the grocery store and got a carton of egg whites, 25 G P and 5G F...best I could do....:yum: 

Now I gotta figure out just how fuked up my meals are today before I can eat...*starving*


----------



## Bear (Mar 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I take that as a fuking invitation!!! LOL
> 
> Big long hell day!!!!
> ...


And I thought I was suffering.

Hang in there!


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 4, 2003)

Thanks 

I have to w8 till he gets back to give me permission...I already screwed up once today


----------



## Jodi (Mar 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I take that as a fuking invitation!!! LOL
> 
> Big long hell day!!!!
> ...



Did you cook them at the gym?  I just have this really bad image of you slugging down this carton.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Thanks
> 
> I have to w8 till he gets back to give me permission...I already screwed up once today



I'm liking what I'm hearing  

...and I kept saying.....No matter how busy I am, she's eating perfectly, so I can't screw up" 

I'm so grateful it was only a University Team....we've had 5 since December with two more to go...they choose the National Team next month...and they left the swimmers at the rooms...only the coaches came...it's so hard to help a store full of people you can't understand....I was asked for iron as FE  

And the Director of the Training Center told me I get the Dutch, Canadians and Germans next month....lol 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Did you cook them at the gym?  I just have this really bad image of you slugging down this carton.



She's fuqqin HARDCORE Jodi, of course she slimed...err..slugged em down 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 4, 2003)

Yes...I just chugged it down 

So....are you at home yet? Do we get to have alcohol yet? 

Don't look at my meals before you answer though


----------



## Britney (Mar 4, 2003)

EWWW W8..... BUT

 I guess LOL


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 4, 2003)

My cable server is slower than my dial-up server at night for some reason (Get off your freaking TV's people)

I guess alcohol will have to w8......brb...

Hi BTW


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 4, 2003)

Hi


----------



## Bear (Mar 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> 
> I guess alcohol will have to w8......brb...
> 
> Hi BTW


Sorry to jump in the middle here, but alcohol?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 4, 2003)

It's a special supp.......that only we are "trained in".......will make any one esle very very fat! 

I see one problem that MUST be punished! 

1 tbsp peanut butter 

Choose your penalty 


DP

(did you get a forward that I asked for?)


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 4, 2003)

no?

Actually...2 tbsp? 

Just one glass K? ...

Hey...do I get to choose my punishment?

I'm supposed to be writing a program right now


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 4, 2003)

You suck! BT 

NO NUTS NO NUT *BUTT*ERS! 'finger:

How can I possible reward such, insolance, threchery and deceit? :fuckingsuckingloser:

I thought winning was important?  

"A FEW PERFECT DAYS?"  Is that so hard?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 4, 2003)

I need to talk w/you about this PM...and I need to go at 10 like every Tuesday....intermittant till 11.....(we drink then?)


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 4, 2003)

I'm sorry... ...I had no nothin in the house...and I was starving....:Isuck:  It is important...and I know I suck...that's why I got the egg whites...cause I didn't wanna screw up anymore


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 4, 2003)

Hell no...I'll be gong to bed at 11...not friggen drinking.

Either I can have it or I can't...I'm 2 hrs ahead remember...I could use it now...not when you could use it


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 4, 2003)

1 glass of what?

Will you be good.....go shopping, plan ahead and stop this shit...I know you had flax ...

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 4, 2003)

gin & tonic

I went shopping.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 4, 2003)

and you had flax right?

Repeat:  Will you be good.....go shopping, plan ahead and stop this shit...???


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 4, 2003)

Yes I had flax today....in three freaking meals.

Yes.


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 4, 2003)

Holy fuk....never mind, lol...you're taking too long :GGGRRRR:


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 4, 2003)

If you feel anything like I do, you need it..so go ahead...but I want you to know

..all of these little things add up.....you think you got a way with this or that...and when you place second, third or fourth instead of winning....you'll have ALL of the little indiscretions to blame 

Sometimes I'd lose a race by a few seconds...you think back over the whole race, and the training for the race..I dogged it this hill...I slowed to drink, I went extra meters not paying attention to the course, I slacked in my preparation.........and then all of the training, all of the hard work, all of the time invested to only to lose.....boils down to stupidity and lack of discipline.


----------



## Britney (Mar 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Holy fuk....never mind, lol...you're taking too long :GGGRRRR:


 And I am the impatient one?


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 4, 2003)

Yeah...I know. I'm not having it.


...and I don't expect to win this show.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 4, 2003)

I do expect you to!

AND YOU SHOULD TOO!  THINK, ACT, BE A CHAMPION LEAH! PLEASE? 

You/we work so hard for this....plan more, try harder...that's all I'm asking?  

I care so much!

bbs

A


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 4, 2003)

K


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 4, 2003)

and please have a drink w/me?  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 4, 2003)

K...only cause I still fuking need one.

I'm still working...and will be till I drop into bed


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 4, 2003)

gin & diet tonic.....and sucking on frozen berries


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 4, 2003)

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 4, 2003)

That program better be near done! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 4, 2003)

Almost!  lol

...and so am I....fading fast


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 4, 2003)

Are we doing abs tomorrow or taking an "off" day?  ;P

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 4, 2003)

Are we doing abs tomorrow or taking an "off" day?  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 4, 2003)

Can't

Doing legs


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 4, 2003)

Ooooh...doing legs...I wanna pick 'em...I've been w8ing all week for this


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 4, 2003)

No..the split calls for a day off?  Is your back up to that? ;D


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Ooooh...doing legs...I wanna pick 'em...I've been w8ing all week for this



Please...I wanna see this!   Gin agrees w/you!

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 4, 2003)

No...don't know what you're thinking? lol

I already got a pm from her, lol. Should've said that in the first place  No forward from you though.

promised mel we'd do legs together...I booked her in, lol


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 4, 2003)

Is that sarcastic?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 4, 2003)

No..that was serious humor!  


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 4, 2003)

guess not


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 4, 2003)

I'm going to bed


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 4, 2003)

GNL  


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 4, 2003)

I'm going to bed.


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 4, 2003)

Sorry...tired, sore, and in a bad fuking mood.

GNA


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 5, 2003)

Body Report

BW 120 ...Cut when I flex...otherwise ick a bit

I'm still tired and my back still hurts :ugh:


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 5, 2003)

Legs

Not everything I wanted but I am crippled now 

*1. Leg Press* 4 sets...heavy heavy heavy...or I hope! First set a warm up w/ at least 15 reps

*2a. Swiss Ball Wall Squats* 3 sets
*2b. DB Alternating Lunges* 3 sets

*3. Smith One-Legged Lunge* 3 sets

*4a. Peterson Step-up* 3 sets
*4b. Harrop Curls* 3 sets <---- if that hurts my back, I'll just do Seated Curls

*5. ???* Anything you want to add?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 5, 2003)

GML 

I feel like crap......

(why don't I see GM first?)

Your W/O is is fine....I don't think you should even  do one....and I'd warm up A LOT before LP..which pulls most peoples spine out of postion and hips up.......multiple pyramided L/E sets with two quadruple dropsets for 1st exercise...and then a finish with 4 X 20 L/E last exercise would be better...if you have to W/O


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 5, 2003)

..and I told you how I signed in as Diet Pain..well that got worse...I forgot to tell you I tried to log as Dr. Atkins yesterday.....

I'm losing it..


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 5, 2003)

Sorry...GM 

Ok


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 5, 2003)

....that's funny...but Diet Pain is still funnier


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 5, 2003)

I'm having hell times again...WARLORD is going to the big show this weekend instead of us, so I'm working weeks str8 again, my days are like 50% busier because we have become know as the L/C Headquarters......lower margins, but much better sales

I had to chase Atkins baking mixes down in Atlanta, Oregon, and finally pulled like 8 cases out of Wisconsin...cuz Califirnia is out...and believe it or not....rumor is some Atkns truck was Hijacked...and people are being really weird about discounts...I usually get 20-25% off wholesale  (selling tons), the most I could pull yesterday was 10%.  All of my  L/C ditributors are out of stuff or like 4 days behind shipping.....it's like craziness over L/C

And I got shorted 22 out if 38 cases two weeks ago..this week they were 19 cases short on truck......including 1 case of L/C rye bread.....I sold like 40% of this weeks bread in one day..I'm screwed

These L/Cer's will kill w/o bread...lol 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 5, 2003)

Sorry...I'm having hell days this week too.

At least your business is doing well


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 5, 2003)

I saw your future recently......it goes well for you too  

Leah...I'm so busy....I question whether it is worth it, seriously :???:

I have to go find out if there is school today (snow)....I'f you don't come back this morning from dropping off...have  a wonderful day....I'll be around as I can


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 5, 2003)

Thanks...I won't be back till later.

Hope you have a good day too.

You know you could hire extra help


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 5, 2003)

That's even a MORE stressful thought! 

SYL 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 5, 2003)

Holy fuk...I think we may be snowed in...not sure even 4WD is gonna get through that! 

Meal two is gonna be chicken drenched w/ flax seed oil :yum:...and what doesn't get soaked up by the chicken by the time I get to it...I guess I get to lick the bowl


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> 
> Holy fuk...I think we may be snowed in...not sure even 4WD is gonna get through that!
> ...



You're so lucky! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 5, 2003)

I am having the WORST fuking week....so fucking stressful


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 5, 2003)

*Warmup* Leg extension 60/10, Lying leg curl 50/10

*Leg Press* 90/15, 180/10, 270/10, 270/6

*Swiss Ball Squat* 30/10 x 3
*DB Lunges* 15/10, 20/8, 20/10

*Smith One Leg Lunge, w8 per side* 20/10, 30/10 x 2

*Peterson Step Up* 6, 5, 5
*Seated Leg Curl* 105/12 x 3

*Standing Smith Calf Raise,w8 per side* 50/20, 50/15, 50/15
*Seated Calf* 70/10, 70/8, 70/8


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 5, 2003)

Is your back ok?  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 5, 2003)

Going back to work...hopefully...I don't kill anyone tonight   

SYS


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 5, 2003)

No! Only got 6 on the lat set of LP cause i couldn't push it any more.

SYS


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I am having the WORST fuking week....so fucking stressful



Sorry...

w8 goes to a shrink...

Doctor..DOCTUR...you gotta help me, gotta help me

Relax w8...I can help you, what's the problem? 

I'm a Teepee, I'm a Wigwam, I'm a Teepee, I'm a Wigwam, I'm a Teepee, I'm a Wigwam.....

There, there, calm now w8......you're just two Tents! (too Tense)


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 5, 2003)

SYL 


I'm off early :yippee:

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 5, 2003)

Yeah...I got it   :thanks: 

I'm drinking alcohol again....I'll probably be drinking alcohol again tomorrow night as well...in fact, I'm thinking of taking it up as a hobby.

...and right now...I don't care if it sets me back


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 5, 2003)

Oh...and I'm pretty sure I ripped an ass muscle today.

So that's a torn adductor, strained glute, royally fucked back.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 5, 2003)

Hi 


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 5, 2003)

Come on Leah...it's only been 10 weeks since your last self destruct.....please don't?   How can I help..please let me? lease: 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 5, 2003)

Hi


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 5, 2003)

Of course I can....let's head this off now......


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 5, 2003)

BTW..your ass will heal fast   

They always do! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 5, 2003)

K


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 5, 2003)

Leah


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 5, 2003)

Andrew


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 5, 2003)

Everything will be alright!  


A


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 5, 2003)

Yeah...as soon as this hell week is over


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 5, 2003)

Vent, tell....let me know what I can do 

Personally..I think you should jump into the Vibe Thread and rest you head on her tummy while she strokes your hair 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 5, 2003)

...I'd like to jump into that thread...if the kids would leave me alone for 5 minutes 

You don't wanna know...just a lot of bullshit, crabby clients, not enough time off, working my ass off and I DON'T get paid nearly enough.


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 5, 2003)

Tonight is my carb up.

Can I go to a meal plan w/ carbs now please?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 5, 2003)

Leah.....

I don't know if you are the busiest, but here...an elite trainer can say "My Rate is"..or I would like such and such of a split.....often it is negotaible!

The deal w/the clients...an I am just using my intuition here...is that you are emotionally involved w/their results and progress.  
you take their failures or lack of success to personally :right?:

You're gonna do the same top notch job whether they are discipline, put out the require effort, or just want you to babysit them.....and they are gonna fuck up 9 times out of ten, getting too involved isn't gonna help......doing your best...and then saying oh well, or pointing out to them what they may have done better, or how they devia8rted from the plan is far simpler and less stressful.

When I was a Biz consultant....everything was fine while I told people what they wanted to hear....otherwise, in one ear, out the other..and it cost them dearly...they made tons when they listened, lost when it was up to them...clients are the same way


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Tonight is my carb up.
> 
> Can I go to a meal plan w/ carbs now please?



Instead of this C/U or after?

Yes....let me go look at your totals...... and are we gonna stay away from cardio till you back and ass heel? 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 5, 2003)

Thanks...and I hear you...but that's not it at all.

....and, I'm in *no* position to "demand, suggest, ask, negotiate" for a different rate of pay...I am far from an elite trainer, I'm far from the best trainer...and that is just not how Goodlife works...there's no negotiating.

After my carb up


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 5, 2003)

I would like to do cardio,  maybe once a week, if I feel like it, just to feel good....stress release.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 5, 2003)

I think you are...and I think you underestim8 your abilites...thanks for hearing me 

Am I right about the clients? 

Plan coming next!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I would like to do cardio,  maybe once a week, if I feel like it, just to feel good....stress release.



K.....but*t* please heal a little first.....there is a good chance your glutes were overcompens8ting for your back today ? 

I figure w/CU's you've been in the mid to high 1700's....except one or two low days, missed food.

The oringinal Tweaks were:
Originally posted by Dr. Pain 
Tweak A

High/low

Day A

1648 calories ...6 Meals

180 P 70 C 72 F

3 meals, berries or nothing for carbs

Day B

1475 calories ...5 meals

175 P 25 C 75 F

35 P 5 C 15 F

ONE FREE MEAL AFTER THE 3RD 'B" DAY

----------------------------------------------------------------------

Tweak B

1650 calories ...6 meals

180 P 30 C 90 F

Biweekly Carb-ups...in place of meal 6 ..2 times/week


DP


------------------------------------------------------------

Tweak C

180 P 70 C 72 F 1648 calories...6 meals

Like high day form Tweak "A" above


So "C" is the one we are looking at....one cardio session boosts you by about 50 cal/day...so we can leave 70 C, or trim that down to 60 C or make 5 meals out of it instead....which may suit your work/weekends better

Or lastly......6/5/6/5/6/5/5...... or 6/6/6/6/6/5/5  It's like a high low frequency w/o changing calories!  It's time to stir things a bit..and H/L seems to be working for Brit and Jodi?


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 5, 2003)

Sorta...I do get emotionally involved, but I haven't had any failures or lack of progress yet...so I am not upset about that. I do do a lot of work for each one, tailor their programs specifically to them, work on their nutrition, give them articles, etc....Rob thinks I should be giving out cookie-cutter programs...which I totally disagree w/....again...this is not the problem this week.

Well...maybe a little. I've bent over backwards for a group of ladies...started out w/ a different program and it got switched to group training, kinda against everyone's wishes but nothing else could be done...and they just keep asking for more. I'm so frustrated w/ them and the situation...which is no body's fault really....but the stress of this is NOT fucking worth it at all.

...and I think you _over_estimate my abilities ....but thanks


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 5, 2003)

I never "Overestimate" 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> 
> So "C" is the one we are looking at....one cardio session boosts you by about 50 cal/day...so we can leave 70 C, or trim that down to 60 C or make 5 meals out of it instead....which may suit your work/weekends better
> 
> Or lastly......6/5/6/5/6/5/5...... or 6/6/6/6/6/5/5  It's like a high low frequency w/o changing calories!  It's time to stir things a bit..and H/L seems to be working for Brit and Jodi?




I don't understand this at all 

you mean 6 meals, 5 meals? alternating?

I think it would be better for me to stick w/ one thing, alternating back and forth is only going to fuck me up. I am not that organized and I am too busy. 

If you wanted to alternate...I could do one day w/ carbs and one day w/o...but the same amt of meals?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 5, 2003)

Well you didn't want a H/L


So just look at "C" and decide 1648 at 70 C (which usually makes you complain of bloat)...or 1608 at 60 C? 

6 meals

Excuse..I'll be here, just have/preparing  a lesson for Prince, you'll like this


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> 
> or 1608 at 60 C?
> 
> ...



this


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 5, 2003)

What goes good w/ vodka...that I can have? I'm outta gin.


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 5, 2003)

And when do i start the new meal plan?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 5, 2003)

You want me to break it down?  Or do you want to chose the carb timing!

Something I mentioned once..and of course it turned into a debate..and I just read some proof that I am/was right...

Insulin is a tiered response, you have heard me say that....I hadn't thought about it that I never place carbs back to back...untill I saw Jodi do it in a porogram today!  So anything you want but that? 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> What goes good w/ vodka...that I can have? I'm outta gin.



Tangerine-Grapefruit Crystal Lite


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 5, 2003)

Okay...I'll do it...but not all together....I'll probably do 1, 3 & 5


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 5, 2003)

Is tomorrow too soon? 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 5, 2003)

Hell no! thank god!

Do I still carb up tonight?....I could do a modified carb up?....not as much...and w/ a shake? ...or will it be okay?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Tangerine-Grapefruit Crystal Lite



Yeah it will. 

How much have you had already? 

Short break?


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 5, 2003)

Just one glass of gin and one glass of vodka...well...drinking the vodka now...I was fine...but then I had to send Arielle an email and got all worked up again 

Short break from what?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 5, 2003)

Posting..I have to make dinner.

Back soon!

DP


Leah...if you want to share..I want to see, you can drop it off....and we can talk if there is anything to talk about

bbs


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 5, 2003)

Ok...thanks 

SYS


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gryyffen *_
> ......*ate whatever my trainer said* was in the gym 5 days a week, weight training and cardio, sometimes I was there 7 days.



Did you catch that part? 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 5, 2003)

How did I know.....


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 5, 2003)

You always know.. lol 


I was suprised you remembered the sweet potato versus yam thread...



DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 5, 2003)

.....eh?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 5, 2003)

What's funny about that...did you know that or remember the ABC thread were I spelt it out? 

Have you had another?


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 5, 2003)

LOL...I don't remember the thread 

No...I haven't had any more


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 5, 2003)




----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 5, 2003)




----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 5, 2003)

..........................................


.......................... .........................


..................................... .......................


..............................................................................


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 5, 2003)

................................................


................................................



...................:LEAH:...................



................................................



................................................


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 5, 2003)

Ok...so I ran out and the "A" is kind of big assed.....hard to make an "A" 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 5, 2003)

Was that fun?  --><--


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 5, 2003)

Yes....but I'm kind of Challanged? lol 

(self destruct over yet? 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 5, 2003)

You're quite a twit


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 5, 2003)

Can you fix the "A"...I can't look at the *A*symetry! 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 5, 2003)

LOL...I don't remember the thread 

No...I haven't had any more


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 5, 2003)

I can't move...5 minutes a page...and it's mostly just IM

DP

My question was is the crisis/SD over...please don't make me find the apple thread?

"Quite a" huh?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 5, 2003)

in case this persists....

GNL  

SYITM! :.DP:


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 5, 2003)

I could fix it if this site weren't so fucked! 

I wasn't in self destruct


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 5, 2003)

I'm Glad! 

Just knowing you would,  let's me got to bed a Happy Man 

GNL again


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 5, 2003)

Rest Day for you tomorrow...K? 


and in case

GML  


DP


----------



## mmafiter (Mar 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I am far from an elite trainer, I'm far from the best trainer...and that is just not how Goodlife works...there's no negotiating.



Oh please. You are the best trainer there by far. Everytime I go in there, it sickens me to see the idiots who are training people how to "be fit". You have more intelligent ideas in your pinky finger, than most of the other trainers have in thier whole body!

As for the cookie cutter program idea, I was simply stating that you are putting in an extraordinary amount of effort into these people, and you're not compensated for it. I could walk in and give everyone any old program, and I'd make the same amount of money you do. 

You need to realize your self worth, and stop letting insecurities get in your way.


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> Oh please. You are the best trainer there by far. Everytime I go in there, it sickens me to see the idiots who are training people how to "be fit". You have more intelligent ideas in your pinky finger, than most of the other trainers have in thier whole body!
> 
> You need to realize your self worth, and stop letting insecurities get in your way.




Okay...I totally appreciate the support you two give me...but really, this is not a case of not realizing my self worth, lol. I would say yes, I'm probably the best person there to train a bodybuilder...and I'm probably one of the best to go to if fat loss is the goal....however, all of them have university degrees in things like exercise phyisiology and kinesiology....think Jason Robert! My "knowledge" doesn't even compare. 

This wasn't meant to be turned into a "bring w8 up session" lol...cause I'm fine, and not in self-destruct...geez!!!! One stressful week and a couple of drinks and I'm an alcoholic giving up on life 

.....and dammit IM downtime sucks 

...and GMA


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 6, 2003)

I have a funny story....

Yesterday...Arielle put a small sugar-free candy in my mailbox w/ a note that said it only had 6 calories...and she bet everyone that I wouldn't eat it. So I come out, check my mail, read it and "GGGRRRR" and put it back in her mailbox....everyone's lol at me cause she called me on it   lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 6, 2003)

GML 

One last rebuttal and I'll drop it.....Rob is totally right.  It's not the degrees..certifications, bells and whistles..it's what "you" know and how you access it, the effort, the drive, the desire the passion for what you do.

AND IT DOESN'T COME FROM BOOKS.

Leah, just to use us for an example....I have no degrees, no classes even..in nutrition, sports science, exercise phys, not even physiology and anatomy...NOTHING!

Yet I taught in the PE Dept of a major University....I train CSCS's all the time, that despite their certification and years in the business....have a clue..but not a tremendous one.  I also do this w/coaches, trainers, athletes who have supposedly had the "best" trainers..etc..etc...etc

The point is, you *know* a lot of what I know....I'm not there so I don't know how you present it, but typically as time goes on...you will notice some of the trainers have clients "for years" that don't progress, don't reach their goals....while time after time, you'll be the most requested trainer getting the "best" results w/her clients!

That trainer, you, the one I'm talking about, is a "Goldmine" to her club....and can make certain demands....you'll see 


K..done now 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I have a funny story....
> 
> Yesterday...Arielle put a small sugar-free candy in my mailbox w/ a note that said it only had 6 calories...and she bet everyone that I wouldn't eat it. So I come out, check my mail, read it and "GGGRRRR" and put it back in her mailbox....everyone's lol at me cause she called me on it   lol



That's hyterical!.....



There are sooooo many ways to get even...LOL  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 6, 2003)

GGGRRRR *sigh*


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 6, 2003)

At which?

Leah.....be confident and as *ass*ertive in person as you are w/writing....everything else will fall into place. 

How's Arielle's cut btw? 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 6, 2003)

Well...I'd say she's coming along...I'd say she's lost 50/50...and I'd say I'm bigger than her now, lol.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 6, 2003)

Geez...wasn't she 140 something?   Her rebound is gonna be HUGE! 

You haven't lost any LBM...maybe added...what a difference! 


And you "look" better too? 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 6, 2003)

I think I'm probably leaner than her...maybe by a lot. She's cut...but she's still very very soft.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 6, 2003)

Any wories about her placing on you?

BRB


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 6, 2003)

Nope


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 6, 2003)

going now

...and you haven't fixed the"A" yet...lol


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 6, 2003)

I don't have time, lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 6, 2003)

Fucking Thursday...too......

Hope you have a gr8.....err....better day...please rest and heal?  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 6, 2003)

k

Have a good day


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 6, 2003)

BTW...can't w8 to see your meals....and I really think you should w8 a few days till cardio  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 6, 2003)

Don't ask about my meals!

Today doesn't count


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 6, 2003)

Please be "somewhat" good?  Please? 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 6, 2003)

You've only had one meal...how can you fuck up the whole day in advance? :sonotright:

D


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 6, 2003)

Well...one fuck up is enough...isn't it 

SYS


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Well...one fuck up is enough...isn't it
> 
> SYS



Yeah..STOP THERE! 

If it has to be, meal one WAS the place...be gpod! :IMEANIT:

SYL 



DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 6, 2003)

Ok..today wasn't as bad as I thought it was going to be...I kicked everyone's ass...and they loved it...so I'm happy


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 6, 2003)

I am going to take pics this sunday for you....good pics...w/ proper lighting....so you can see EVERYTHING. 

To make sure we're both seeing the same things


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 6, 2003)

Excellent ....Kicking ass, taking pics......it's gr8 when you're in 'good' space/mood   

DP

My day is good but busy


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 6, 2003)

Oh....and btw

SHOW me EVERYTHING! LOL   :thatwascute:

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 6, 2003)

LOL....I didn't mean _everything_  

But I'm not posting my meals today  ....not a good day for that.

Glad you're having a good day 

Gotta go back to work for a half hr in a minute.


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 6, 2003)

Robert is buying pizza!!!!   HTF am I gonna resist this today???!!!!


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 6, 2003)

I gotta go...SYS


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 6, 2003)

Is it as round as your ass?  (Did that help?) 

Leah..try! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 6, 2003)

SYS


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> LOL....I didn't mean _everything_
> 
> But I'm not posting my meals today  ....not a good day for that.



I know what you meant...and I only expect as much, veins, cuts, stri8tions and a fucking smile this time! 

...and yes you are......if not here in public, then there...I want to see how bad it is...I told you mine 

SYL 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> 
> ...and yes you are......if not here in public, then there...I want to see how bad it is...I told you mine
> 
> ...




...no way .....however, I will be doing the tuna thing tomorrow k? Well...half tuna...half protein shakes 

...I'll smile


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 6, 2003)

I need to get my suit ordered...please check these and tell me if there's anything that would look good on me...*not my $325 suit though *

http://www.bodytecfitness.com/page3.html
http://www.bodytecfitness.com/page7.html


----------



## Britney (Mar 6, 2003)

Hope you dont mind me peeking I like the white two piece, but not in white for myself Cheap too!Have you ever ordered from there?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 6, 2003)

Will you tell if I don't give you shit about it? 


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I need to get my suit ordered...please check these and tell me if there's anything that would look good on me...*not my $325 suit though *
> 
> http://www.bodytecfitness.com/page3.html
> http://www.bodytecfitness.com/page7.html



There are some possibilites.....how do I turn those models around to see the butt cut? 

Can this w8 till Sunday....so I can use my image of an 8 week more cut you in those suits and then tell ya? 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Will you tell if I don't give you shit about it?
> 
> 
> DP



No?


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 6, 2003)

On which page Brit?


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 6, 2003)

After seeing the $325 suit everything else SUCKS!

I've never ordered from there...but they are pretty cheap


----------



## Britney (Mar 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> On which page Brit?


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 6, 2003)

I think that one's too bulky?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> No?



It's never been so bad that you haven't told me...the sooner you do..the less important it becomes 


DP


----------



## Britney (Mar 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I think that one's too bulky?


Fits me fine then


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 6, 2003)

It's only important cause you won't give it up till I tell you 

I'll post...elsewhere


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 6, 2003)

:K    I thought you were gonna be *too* difficult......and you knew I would give up......


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 6, 2003)

Shoulders tomorrow....


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 6, 2003)

Rob wants to go on vacation instead of getting a boob job. lol

I want a $325 suit

I need a better job


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 6, 2003)

..and I want to fucking stop working....lol 

What's it gonna be?   Where would you vacation to? 


DP


----------



## Jodi (Mar 6, 2003)

I like the first link, 2nd row 1st bathing suit, blue one.  I think it would look great on you.  JMO!


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 6, 2003)

....dunno ...I honestly don't want to take a month off training, lol...too bad ya can't just bolt 'em on


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> I like the first link, 2nd row 1st bathing suit, blue one.  I think it would look great on you.  JMO!




I was thinking about that one too!

I need colour suggestions too btw 

I am thinking a blue....wanna stay away from black. What about white?


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 6, 2003)

Although....it still sucks compared to the one I want:

http://www.hardwearseattle.com/html2/f5.htm
http://www.hardwearseattle.com/html2/f4.htm


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 6, 2003)

And nothing at Jagware even compares!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I was thinking about that one too!
> 
> I need colour suggestions too btw
> ...



I like the bottom best on that one, but I want to see the reverse.  Color is a problem, can you hold up swatches when you take the pics??? 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 6, 2003)

Oh...I didn't realize they were mix & match...that makes it more interesting


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Shoulders tomorrow....



When the "Girls just wanna have fun hour is over!" 





DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 6, 2003)

Hey...where'd that link go


----------



## Britney (Mar 6, 2003)

http://www.dreamwearonline.com/images/c2_jpg.jpg


----------



## Jodi (Mar 6, 2003)

I think the tops are too big looking for your body.  Thats why I like the other one.  No offense but if I remember correctly you said you don't have much left to cover!   So why not go with something that just covers you and string in the back so you can show off more of your muscular definition.  JMO!!

Oh and definately Royal Blue - I think it would go nice with your eyes.


----------



## Jodi (Mar 6, 2003)

How bout this site


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 6, 2003)

Is that the same suit? I think I'd need boobs for that top 

Jodi...yeah...I know...I don't want anything bulky on the top...I wanna show off my musckles.


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> How bout this site




I've been there...they are just regular posing suits...not what i want for this show...that'll be in July


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> When the "Girls just wanna have fun hour is over!"
> 
> 
> ...




Did you check my meals?


----------



## Britney (Mar 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Is that the same suit? I think I'd need boobs for that top



Last girly post:

Then NO VACATION


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 6, 2003)

I agree with Jodi on the colour.....so far...want to be open till I see your pics 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Britney *_
> Last girly post:
> 
> Then NO VACATION




lmfao!


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 6, 2003)

Okay....we w8 till sunday I guess 

But gotta order it soon....I'm running out of time!

Thanks girls


....and Dr. of Pain


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 6, 2003)

If you want to start shoulders.....we want lots of isolation, 3 X the laterals....and still a focus on traps and trap/delt tie-ins....if you press at all...supported and at the end of the W/O so I know we will not strain your back...K? 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 6, 2003)

Ok


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 6, 2003)

That was too much fucking estrogen in one place 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 6, 2003)

*1a. DB Laterals* 3 sets
*1b. DB Front Raise* 3 sets
*1c. Bent DB Lateral* 3 sets....120 Ri

*2. BB Shrug* 4 sets

*3. Cable Upright Rows w/ Handles* 3 sets

*4. Seated DB Press* 3 sets 

*5a. Cable Lateral behind the back* 3 sets
*5b. Bent over Cable Lateral* 3 sets


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 6, 2003)

LOL


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 6, 2003)

1) Rotator W/U
2a) Cable lateral raise
2b) Cable front raise
3) Cable rear reverse flyes
4a) DB Laterals
4B) DB fronts
5) DB bentover or prone rears
6a) NG upright..choice
6b) Machine shrugs do you have one?
7a) Machine laterals
7b) Seated smith or nachine press


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 6, 2003)

lmao!


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 6, 2003)

I don't need to w/u w/ rotator cuff exercises...I do about a hundred of them a week!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 6, 2003)

If you switch 4 and 5 b...your's works fine! 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> lmao!



What? :huh?:


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 6, 2003)

Okay...but I can press fine

It's the shrugs and the rows I'm worried about


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> What? :huh?:




Our workouts are very similar...reversed cable and db


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Our workouts are very similar...reversed cable and db



I know...I saw that 

Leah, seated or knealing shrugs, not standing shrugs are a very good exercise...and with all of the others.."Soft Knees"


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 6, 2003)

Yeah...I'm not doing them kneeling


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 6, 2003)

Wyochic has very respectfully requested our guidance...will you help? 


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Yeah...I'm not doing them kneeling




I knew that already...your too small for that! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 6, 2003)

k


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 6, 2003)

Thanks!

Checking soon!  

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 6, 2003)

OK...that wasn't fucking Funny 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 6, 2003)

use your imagination


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 6, 2003)

No!


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 6, 2003)

done


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 6, 2003)

I'm not


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 6, 2003)

I can tell


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 6, 2003)

You can make this easier


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 6, 2003)

I picked out two suits for you...



I think this one if you stop now..and get some control....It's called a Tankini 










This one for the inevitable......


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 6, 2003)

Yeah...thanks!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 6, 2003)

Thank you for being honest......


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 6, 2003)

GNL 

(I guess it will all work out)


dp


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> 
> (I guess it will all work out)




Of course it will. 

I _do_ have control, and I'm not worried.


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 6, 2003)

GNA


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 7, 2003)

Body Report

Same ......BW = 122

I can't tell if my back is getting better, or if I'm just learning to live w/ it


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 7, 2003)

GML


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 7, 2003)

GM


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 7, 2003)

Sleep was worthless...and I needed it, going into a long weekend..

I feel like shit, and can't focus


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 7, 2003)

Sorry.....


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 7, 2003)

M2...bbs

If I'm late, please have a good day and W/O...kick ass  

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 7, 2003)

..and "protect" your back at all times.....even silly little bending or lifting for clients... 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 7, 2003)

K...you too.

I don't have to work till 11


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 7, 2003)

I know...thanks


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 7, 2003)

If you happen to come back before I leave...

Can I do cardio today? If I have time/energy/desire? lol

I might do some rowing.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> If you happen to come back before I leave...
> 
> Can I do cardio today? If I have time/energy/desire? lol
> ...



Yes, BUTT

I think rowing will upset/compromise your back, and so would the hip rotation from the elptical...safest for you is the bike right now...assuming leg length is set right...5-10 degree bend at full extension, and your hips don't rock, but remain stable (which probably means, no intervals yet) 

trust me.....healing saves time 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 7, 2003)

...I hate being injured! 

K...and I suppose that means the upright bike...and not the recumbent...I hate that thing, lol.


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 7, 2003)

I had an awesome workout ...Didn't do cardio...my back has been killing me all day. I think it would be fine if I could just rest it....but doing 100 lunges a day, 100 various ab exercises...back exercises...etc...I keep fuking it up!

I wish I'd done four sets of the first 3 exercises 

*1a. DB Lateral* 10/12, 10/12, 10/12
*1b. DB front Raise* 10/10, 10/8, 10/8
*1c. Bent-over DB Lateral* 7.5/10 x 3

....will do 10lbs on the bent laterals next time

*2. BB Shrugs* 135/15, 185/12, 205/10, 210/10 

*3. Cable Upright Row w/ Handles* 70/12, 80/10, 90/10

*4a. Cable Lateral, behind back* 10/12, 10/12, 15/10
*4b. Bent-over Cable Lateral* 10/8 x 3

*Seated DB Press* 20/12, 25/10, 30/6 ....was weak on those...guess cause it was at the end of the W/O?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 7, 2003)

Excellent   I had a gr8 one too...poor Dr J could barely raise his hands to pose...and we put machine presses at the end too...I can usually do the stack plus 2 45's held on, I could barely get 5 reps w/stack..lol

How's your day? 

Busy.. here....


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 7, 2003)

Are we on the same split still? 

My day's good 

But I'm tired...sore...feeling run down almost.


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 7, 2003)

Should I do anything w/ water or food in preparation for sunday pics?


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 7, 2003)

I need to talk Rob into doing a figure shoot w/ me 

I've been talking to a shooter, and we both think it would be so cool to do a B&W shoot together.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 7, 2003)

You can do a mini water manipulation if you want...go low fiber tomorrow so we get an idea what that does.......I'm slightly confused because I gave you a program and then you started saying Tuna, Tuna, Tuna...

Yes   Same Split now..arms tomorrow...

I feel the same way...got swamped while alone for the first 3 hours, sitting down felt better than peeing 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I need to talk Rob into doing a figure shoot w/ me
> 
> I've been talking to a shooter, and we both think it would be so cool to do a B&W shoot together.



  Is he tan enough yet?   Contrast can be good...lol

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 7, 2003)

Yes...he's tanned enough...he's almost a BB 

I'm following your meal plan


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 7, 2003)

I am taking Sunday completely OFF


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 7, 2003)

Good, Good, and GOOD!  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> You can do a mini water manipulation if you want...go low fiber tomorrow so we get an idea what that does....
> 
> DP



K...and remind me to pump up! I always forget...I want you to see EVERYTHING, lol


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 7, 2003)

Gotta go back to work in a minute :ugh:....so tired!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> K...and remind me to pump up! I always forget...I want you to see EVERYTHING, lol



I'm sleeping in..so I'll remind you the night before...maybe tomorrow too, I'm unexpectedly off!   (after I open)

I hope there is "stuff" to see....  

SYL  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 7, 2003)

Yeah...that's what I meant...the night before 

CRAP!!!! It's march break!!!!   

So how come you're off?....I thought WL was away this w/e?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 7, 2003)

Break here is 15th-22nd

WL's plans fell through 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 7, 2003)

I forgot to tell you, practice posing today and tomorrow...I will be critiquing it! 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 7, 2003)

Forgot SoP has an "art reception" at a major Gallery tonight  (he has work being shown)...so we are going there from work....and may not be back till later...but not to late..maybe 10-10:30 YT 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 7, 2003)

Okay  ...have fun...good luck SoP 


I'll practice posing tomorrow...morning and night... I was actually going to tonight...but my body is just so sore, and I'm so tired.


I haven't even been much help on the board this week. I feel bad...I'm just so drained...by the time I come home, I've answered questions all day and my brain is just so fried I can't answer anymore.... 

That vacation is looking better and better, lol.


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 7, 2003)

I left something for you


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 7, 2003)

I want chicken and steak 

my next shoot is going to be at an abandoned high school 

Just imagine the shots from that!...I could even do a school-girl outfit


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 7, 2003)

Hi 

Date?

WTF would abandon a high school? 

I have gr8 news!

(have to check in a few)


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 7, 2003)

Hi 

Well...not abandoned...but empty  I haven't set a date yet 

What's the good news?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I want chicken and steak
> I could even do a school-girl outfit



I missed that the first time....  


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 7, 2003)

What do you think of the school girl thing?


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 7, 2003)

I keep looking at that suit!!!! :wantit: 

What's your good news???


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Hi
> 
> Well...not abandoned...but empty  I haven't set a date yet
> ...



SoP's art looked gr8......lots' of praise.....good eats and entertainment (I had a chololate covered strawberry, and a kiwi slice that was dipped, but only only the end, and cheese)

...and then we come home to our mail...SoP got a 4 year full ride Academic Schoolarship at the University here 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 7, 2003)

....that's so awesome!!!! Congrats SoP ...:happy: ...and good job Dr. Pain..for helping to get it in on time


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> What do you think of the school girl thing?



I like it, with a Tootsie Roll Pop or a lolli 

Can you show me that link on the suit again...so I don't have to go find it?


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 7, 2003)

On the pink one? I have to go find it...I saved the pics to my puter 

Just a sec....

w/ pigtails too? :huh: LOL


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 7, 2003)

http://www.hardwearseattle.com/html/fitness.htm

There it is!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> ....that's so awesome!!!! Congrats SoP ...:happy: ...and good job Dr. Pain..for helping to get it in on time



Thanks Leah..and one more thing..he gets free books also, Mrs. Pain works in the Bookstore, store policy....but he only wants to go there 1.5 years to knock off some General Ed, and then transfer to USC Film School...very hard to get in! 

DP

Fucking FULL RIDE...We're so proud of him!  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 7, 2003)

You should be...it's awesome! 

So would he be able to transfer the scholarship to another uni then?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> http://www.hardwearseattle.com/html/fitness.htm
> 
> There it is!



Sounds like those are made to order......custom fit?

So the pink one one the first row.....the ass could be cut a RCH wider? 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 7, 2003)

What's RCH? I like the ass just the way it is  But I guess I'd have to have it wider though huh?  ...wouldn't that ruin the cut though...it comes up so perfectly over the hips (just like I said I wanted way back last year!). yeah...it's all custom.


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 7, 2003)

Doesn't matter though...I'm not paying $550 for a suit!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 7, 2003)

Ok..it's a builder's expression...don't take offense....when something fits really well, but just needs a tiny shim....we say it's  Red Cunt Hair Close (because those are supposedly the finest) 

Leah...I know your ass...and it will come in late (if you are good, and I fucking mean that)...but 1/2 to 3/4, even an inch on each side will not ruin the cut...and would make the fit just right!


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 7, 2003)

Wanna do arms?

I have to work tomorrow at 11...sucks!


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 7, 2003)

lmao! but...

K...well...doesn't matter anyway, I'm not getting it


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 7, 2003)

We can start.....I will be here in the morning if you want to w8


I want Tri's  first, and  seperate from Bi's.....heavy....dropsets in the middle, and strong finish! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 7, 2003)

Meals are updated....I'm a little off...but close.


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 7, 2003)

Okay...should I go or you?


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 7, 2003)

Okay...let's w8 till tomorrow...I'm getting tired


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 7, 2003)

Do tri's and I'll edit...I need to catch up for a second 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 7, 2003)

Na uh...we'll do it tomorrow...I'd going to bed


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 7, 2003)

You'd going? 


GNL  

SYITM! 

I'm so high and so pround of SoP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 7, 2003)

Yes...I'*m* going 

GNA .....so glad about SoP... 

SYITM


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 7, 2003)

Thanks 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 7, 2003)

GN


----------



## lina (Mar 8, 2003)

err... before you start your tuna diet if you are still thinking of it... read this 

http://ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=291890#post291890


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> err... before you start your tuna diet if you are still thinking of it... read this
> 
> http://ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=291890#post291890



....Poor Bear! lol...that's so not right! I wonder if it _is_ mercury? 

Thanks lina!


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 8, 2003)

BW = 120

(consistently 126.5 when I get to work )


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 8, 2003)

...that was a long post!

K...on to arms...btw...GM  

*1. Tricep Pressdown* 3 work sets, 12, 10, 8...1-2 w/u of 15-20

*2a. Overhead Tricep Extension* 3 sets
*2b. Bench Dips* 3 sets

*3. RG Pressdown* 3 drop sets

*4. EZ bar Curl* 3 sets

*5a. Incline Alternating DB Curl* 3 sets
*5b. Concentration Curl* 3 sets

*6. Hercules Curls* 3 drop sets  

....shower


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 8, 2003)

GML   GML   GML   GML


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 8, 2003)

lmao...have a good sleep did you?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> BW = 120
> 
> (consistently 126.5 when I get to work )



This is just starting to become a problem........we need an accurate w8 to be on target for July 

Same time or close, same hydration, same clothes or lack there of 


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> lmao...have a good sleep did you?



GML   GML   GML   GML


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> This is just starting to become a problem........we need an accurate w8 to be on target for July
> 
> Same time or close, same hydration, same clothes or lack there of
> ...




You're a twit 

K...when I weigh at home, it's always the same...in the morning as soon as I wake up, after I pee. It's my scale...told you it's off.

I can't get to the gym first thing in the morning  ...what do you want me to do?


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 8, 2003)

We're taking the kids to dinner tonight


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 8, 2003)

K...on to arms...btw...GM  

* Oops missed that!  *

*1. Tricep Pressdown* 3 work sets, 12, 10, 8...1-2 w/u of 15-20

* Glad you got the concept of WU/work, too bad you only use it cuz of you elbows...use it for all body parts..K?  *

*2a. Overhead Tricep Extension* 3 sets
*2b. Bench Dips* 3 sets



*3. RG Pressdown* 3 drop sets

* Perfect tris  *



*4. EZ bar Curl* 3 sets

* 1-2 W/U *

*5a. Incline Alternating DB Curl* 3 sets
*5b. Concentration Curl* 3 sets

* Maybe...just maybe....I'd like to see a second strength move, one arm fixed BB or very wide grip BB (better on your elbows), or drag BB *

*6. Hercules Curls* 3 drop sets  

* How about 3 single drops and then a triple drop? *

....shower  

*Most important*

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> You're a twit
> 
> K...when I weigh at home, it's always the same...in the morning as soon as I wake up, after I pee. It's my scale...told you it's off.
> ...



Twittete, 

One morning....eat, drink, pee, whatever...and then weigh....drop the kids off and go by the Doctor's office, even Skyler's Doc...and say...may I please use your scale for a minute......two scales would be even better!


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> 
> *Most important*
> 
> DP







> Maybe...just maybe....I'd like to see a second strength move, one are fixed BB or very wide grip BB (better on your elbows), or drag BB



BB's hurt. What's a fixed BB? Can I use a EZ curl instead?


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 8, 2003)

I'm not stopping by the Dr's office to weigh myself! I can't even get my ass in there to check my injuries! lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 8, 2003)

No you started w/EZ....

Fixed BB are the light bars set at 10, 20, 30, 40....because you are gonna complain about the 7' BB being too heavy and not "pink"

You need to trust me that NG uses more barchialis and forearms causing more lateral  elbow stress...and a VWG 4-6" on a side wider than shoulders uses more bicep tendons hence less elbow stress...

and if you have never done drag curls...what a treat 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Twittete,
> 
> One morning....eat, drink, pee, whatever...and then weigh....drop the kids off and go by the Doctor's office, even Skyler's Doc...and say...may I please use your scale for a minute......two scales would be even better!



Shut up and Fucking do it.....or go to the back of the post office. or another gym....lol..


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> because you are gonna complain about the 7' BB being too heavy and not "pink"
> 
> DP





The only fixed bars we have are EZ curl


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Shut up and Fucking do it.....or go to the back of the post office. or another gym....lol..
> 
> 
> DP



I don't know what the problem is here? Why can't I weigh myself at my gym...WTF would be the point of going somewhere else???


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> We're taking the kids to dinner tonight



Here's the deal:

I know Rob understands Nutrition and BB.....but far as I know he has cut, but not a BB cut for 12-14 weeks...

You may think you have 8 weeks, BUT YOU DON'T...you have 6....we need you 'early' not 'late'....2 weeks early and then we hold and hone your condition!

So there is NO MORE ROOM for these INDESCRETIONS


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 8, 2003)

...I wasn't gonna have anything bad


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I don't know what the problem is here? Why can't I weigh myself at my gym...WTF would be the point of going somewhere else???



Leah....stop the stuborness and arguing....one scale says 126.5 the other 120....you/we need something REAL

Is this too hard for you....10 minurte out of one day?

We can go from 120 to 115 and make w8...we can't from 126.5......your future training relies on knowing how much you weigh....so we can adjust for your scale and avoid killing you w/2-adays

So stop the Bullshit and Do IT!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> ...I wasn't gonna have anything bad



...and you weren't gonna do what you did the 'other' day either.....

Please respect your body....we need those pics, we need you to want to win,  and have the drive and determination to do so!


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Leah....stop the stuborness and arguing....one scale says 126.5 the other 120....you/we need something REAL
> 
> Is this too hard for you....10 minurte out of one day?
> ...




I am not arguing I'm trying to figure out WTF your problem is!!!!  fuck

The scale at work is correct. There's no fuking need to go anywhere else. I've told you before that my scale is off, many times! The only difference w/ the work scale is that it's not morning weight.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> 
> The only fixed bars we have are EZ curl



Then like the "Rule of DB's" : If the one you want is being used, use the next HEAVIEST PAIR! 

So use the BB then, you can do it "small fry"  


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I am not arguing I'm trying to figure out WTF your problem is!!!!  fuck
> 
> The scale at work is correct. There's no fuking need to go anywhere else. I've told you before that my scale is off, many times! The only difference w/ the work scale is that it's not morning weight.



My problem is you! 


I just weighed on my Doctor's, the Gyms, and Dr J's scale

The gym scale was the heaviest........do you want 1400 calories and cardio? :geez:


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 8, 2003)

My server is weird again, unless it's the site...I have to C and P or lose the posts half the time......and slow......like slow people...it sucks! 

Food
bbs


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 8, 2003)

sites fine for me


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 8, 2003)

Your meals look good 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> sites fine for me



Just got better...but it get's so frustrating....do you "Know" frustr8tion? 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 8, 2003)

Yeah...you!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 8, 2003)

Where's the fucking smilie?  


K...brb


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 8, 2003)

Pick one.....


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 8, 2003)

----><---- This one !

I'm experimenting with Huperzine for you (so is Mrs. Pain) and I'm weening off caffiene by the end of the month!

Don't forget work at 11 


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 8, 2003)

You forgot 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 8, 2003)

What's huperzine?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> What's huperzine?




You know....I have to research it...I belive it's from a chinese moss, and seems to improve memory....short term...and has been good with Alzheimer's  

The reason I'm looking at it for you...is that it is so much more affordable than other memory stuff....

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 8, 2003)

Cool...thanks


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Cool...thanks



So you DO appreci8 me? 

I have to shower and go open early....

Have Good W/O...please go with the edits lease:


...and a good day! 

SYS 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 8, 2003)

Yes.

Have a good day 

SYS


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 8, 2003)

Round, round, round.....around, as in I'm around, not round, but AROUND, yes...and a round butt, but ALL MUSCLE ........unless we go to the movies! 



DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 8, 2003)

Well...I went to the gym w/o a meal on purpose, thinking I could w8 till I got home...I was soooo starving...so I had the other carton of egg whites ...sorry, but that MUST be followed by gum...no two ways about it, lol. So...before my workout I had 25G Protein and 5G fat...and after my workout I'm having mixed veggies w/ newmans


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 8, 2003)

*1. Tricep Pressdown* 40/20, 50/15, 80/10, 80/10, 90/8

*2a. Overhead Tricep Extension* 30/12, 35/10, 40/8
*2b. Bench Dips* 45/12, 70/10 x 2

*3. RG Pressdown* 20/12 + 10/8, 20/12 + 10/6, 25/8 + 15/6

*4. EZ bar Curl* 30/16, 30/12, 40/10, 50/8, 50/6

*5a. Incline Alternating DB Curl* 15/7, 15/6 x 2
*5b. BB Curls* bar/5 x 3

*6. Hercules Curls* 30/12 +20/8, 30/10 + 20/6, 27.5/10 +17.5/8 + 10/12


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Well...I went to the gym w/o a meal on purpose, thinking I could w8 till I got home...I was soooo starving...so I had the other carton of egg whites ...sorry, but that MUST be followed by gum...no two ways about it, lol. So...before my workout I had 25G Protein and 5G fat...and after my workout I'm having mixed veggies w/ newmans




...I am going to put my bottle of salmon oil caps in my bag for when I have to take the eggs again...I'll take five, at least I'll get some fat 



Also did a bit of abs...although my back says I shouldn't have

I need rest ...also haven't taken my vits all week


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 8, 2003)

OMG! I am so fucking bored!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 8, 2003)

Fuggin Bladder woke me!  

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> ...I am going to put my bottle of salmon oil caps in my bag for when I have to take the eggs again...I'll take five, at least I'll get some fat
> 
> 
> ...



Puuuulease take better care of yourself! 

(I held abs down to 5 sets today)

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> *1. Tricep Pressdown* 40/20, 50/15, 80/10, 80/10, 90/8
> 
> *2a. Overhead Tricep Extension* 30/12, 35/10, 40/8
> ...



Very Nice...does that say BB + 5 

DDDDDPPPPPPPPPP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> OMG! I am so fucking bored!



I could teach you how to make nut brittles.....I once had a "cottage" business   You do know Candy Making is the next step after Baking 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 8, 2003)

I don't think I need to you teach me how to make any kind of candy  I'm pretty sure I could figure it out 

Yes....BB + ONLY 5 sucky reps!

We're taking the kids out soon...I'll be good.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 8, 2003)

Have a good time...I'm trusting you  

Nut Brittles are tricky....I've mastered them!  


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 8, 2003)

I was good....I had two sips of rob's diet coke but that's the  only thing bad. I had blackened catfish...so fucking hot I think my body temp was 105  ....about 1/2 cup rice...white but that's all there was  coleslaw and I ordered a side of steamed veggies...didn't eat the carrots and I drank water all night.

But I probably had too much calories/protein from the fish?

I'll skip meal 6 and just have veggies later on if I'm hungry.

Rob's gone to rent The Ring


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 8, 2003)

...catfish has almost as much fat as it does protein...what a rip off, LOL


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 8, 2003)

Meals are updated...do you think there was sugar in the coleslaw? ....fitday says there is!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I was good....I had two sips of rob's diet coke but that's the  only thing bad. I had blackened catfish...so fucking hot I think my body temp was 105  ....about 1/2 cup rice...white but that's all there was  coleslaw and I ordered a side of steamed veggies...didn't eat the carrots and I drank water all night.
> 
> But I probably had too much calories/protein from the fish?
> ...



We are having the same...except SoP is having the rice, w/blackened fish on it....lol   ..and salad and green beens

yep...some sugar in the coleslaw...and just the veggies would have been a better choice than the rice..for pictures...maybe the rice...who knows anymore? 

Did you lke the fish?

DP

...or and we are watching the X-men DVD 1.5 in a few minutes...so see you for GNL after our movies......Pains and Wynnes...LOL

Have a shake for your last meal w/flax...just 2 tsp..K?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> ...catfish has almost as much fat as it does protein...what a rip off, LOL




Well I guess I shouldn't tell you they dip it in butter before the seasoning..... 


Naw...the fish isn't that fatty...something is wrong...like fitday....

DP


----------



## sara (Mar 8, 2003)

hello! can someone help me here? im new at this! im going to post my meals and stats in my thread


----------



## tigress (Mar 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Rob's gone to rent The Ring



Did you like it? We just finished watching it 5 min ago, we liked it.


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 8, 2003)

OMG!!!! it was a good movie...but it's scary! I hate scary movies ....I could never have watched that in a theatre....I was hiding behind rob through the whole thing!


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> We are having the same...except SoP is having the rice, w/blackened fish on it....lol   ..and salad and green beens
> 
> yep...some sugar in the coleslaw...and just the veggies would have been a better choice than the rice..for pictures...maybe the rice...who knows anymore?
> ...


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 8, 2003)

I figured everything was gonna be cooked in butter


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> OMG!!!! it was a good movie...but it's scary! I hate scary movies ....I could never have watched that in a theatre....I was hiding behind rob through the whole thing!



 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 8, 2003)

It's not that funny!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 8, 2003)

sara and OG's IP is somewhat similar....lol


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 8, 2003)

lmao! I know


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 8, 2003)

I just saw that you didn't even need that....


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 8, 2003)

kinda funny


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 8, 2003)

have you seen the ring?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 8, 2003)

No...do you recommend it? 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 8, 2003)

Ok...I _need_ you to break down my meals for me 

I'm hoping for 15g fat in meal 1 and 10g in another to make up for it....instead of 12g straight through. ...and the carbs...lease:


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 8, 2003)

Not if you don't like scary movies and you're gonna be alone 

It's a really good movie....awesome


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 8, 2003)

180 P 60 C 72 F 1608 calories...6 meals

First....I have never told you the finer points....but we like the GF, berries or apple in the lower count meals because the sugars hit the liver sooner and forestall gluconeogeneis....leaving more amino peptides working for your benefit instead of your metabolism (although we will cut fruit the last few weeks).  Secondly....insulin is a tiered response...so we don't pile carbs on carbs..


30 P 20 C 12 F
30 C 05 C 12 F (berries)
30 C 20 C 12 F
30 P 05 C 12 F (berries)
30 P 10 C 12 F (spag squash, asperagus, brocoli, etc)
30 P 00 C 12 F


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 8, 2003)

So it would be better to have apples and grapefruit for the 20g meals instead of rice or oats?

I always have broccoli...I don't count that


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 8, 2003)

Thank you!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 8, 2003)

Thanks...... 

We brought home some DaVinci Irish Cream L/C....and tried it w/rum....OMG, sweet, but you can't tell there is any alcohol in it (and there is a shitload in Mrs. Pain's)...Mrs. Pain thought I mixed it w/water...lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> So it would be better to have apples and grapefruit for the 20g meals instead of rice or oats?
> 
> I always have broccoli...I don't count that



Not exactly..........I'd stick to berries...with an occassional apple or GF in Meal one or 3, not both! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 8, 2003)

Yummy....that sounds delish!


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 8, 2003)

I'm not going to get 20g of carbs from berries though


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> So it would be better to have apples and grapefruit for the 20g meals instead of rice or oats?
> 
> I always have broccoli...I don't count that



Have more....or a tiny bit of Brown rice...etc....

Portions tend to shrink w/the calories...so getting a few cups instead of a cup or so will need to be counted


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 8, 2003)

Ok...I'll make brown rice and have that. it's going to be the easiest I guess.

I don't think I should eat any more brocoli than I am already


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 8, 2003)

Are we still on for Pics in the morning?  Did you pose today? eh? 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 8, 2003)

Yes...I posed....for about 5 minutes? lol

Unless I wake up all fat and ugly....which very well could happen....but I might take 'em anyway?


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 8, 2003)

Ok....even less than 5 minutes.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 8, 2003)

Only thing Ugly around here is a post or a GN w/o a smiile! 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Ok....even less than 5 minutes.



I knew that....but was wondering if you posed at all 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 8, 2003)




----------



## w8lifter (Mar 8, 2003)

Yes...I hit each pose once


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 8, 2003)




----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 8, 2003)

See...if you're gonna do something..do it right!  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 8, 2003)

I love that guy


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 8, 2003)

Do you want me to spell your name w/him? 


Did you ever fix that "A" ???


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 8, 2003)

It is way past my bedtime, and I'm really tired 

I really wanna do cardio tomorrow. But I know I need rest.


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 8, 2003)

No...and no LOL


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 8, 2003)

...we're the top two posters on all four lists!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 8, 2003)

Well...I have praticed that longer than you posed! 

GNL  

Sleep in please, I'm gonna! 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> ...we're the top two *yackers* on all four lists!



Edited! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 8, 2003)

I will try....I would like to...if my back doesn't tell me to get the hell outta bed sooner. I really would like to sleep in, lol.

GNA


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 8, 2003)

I know...disgusting  And this journal needs to be shut down again ....70 pages 

K...going...GN


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 8, 2003)

GNL 

w8 till next tweak for a new one! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 8, 2003)

Don't even bother....it's a waste of finger strength for typing


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 8, 2003)

Ok ....GN


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 8, 2003)

K.....lol


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 9, 2003)

That's not sleeping in 

GMA 

Just finished taking pics...good ones  ...but I'm starving...getting tea


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 9, 2003)

GML  


Remember to pump up please! 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 9, 2003)

...I didn't! What an ass, lol!

Oh well


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 9, 2003)

Damn...I'm gonna get in shit for crappy posing


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 9, 2003)

I remembered last night.....but was off and gone...sorry 

I requested one post every two to three pics too please, so I can remember all the details

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 9, 2003)

Tell me when it's soup please?  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 9, 2003)

Okay 

Why didn't you sleep in? I slept in till 8:30


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 9, 2003)

I was getting sore.....lol   When you made that comment last night about if your back "lets" you...I was thinking how much alike we are....

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 9, 2003)

Did I say I'd smile?  oooops


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 9, 2003)

Yeah....I actually woke up at 6...and then 7...and just forced myself to stay there, lol...glad I did


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 9, 2003)

Crap! 

Okay, you'll tell me? or Ok it's time? 


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Yeah....I actually woke up at 6...and then 7...and just forced myself to stay there, lol...glad I did



For me it was like 4:30, 5:00 and 6:00....laid there intil 6:30 

My body really likes early....my mind doesn't like anytime! 


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Did I say I'd smile?  oooops



Why not just pump, concentr8 on posing, SMILE and re-take them???

Was the lighting at least good?  And no Photoshop...K? 





DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 9, 2003)

Okay...give me 3 minutes to send it over...Dr. IPain


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Okay...give me 3 minutes to send it over...Dr. IPain



IaPain 

K...I think I'll go the bathroom or something....lol 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 9, 2003)

alright...I'm going...check


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 9, 2003)

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 9, 2003)

Alright..hello....you're keeping me in suspense!!!!! Is it good or bad...will I make it or what...c'mon *whine*


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 9, 2003)

...you ripped me apart!


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 9, 2003)

So...am I going to the gym for cardio today or what?  lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 9, 2003)

Fucking calm down....that was a lot of fucking typing...you'd better be "worthy" 


What do you want me to tell your fans? 


She's fucking awesome! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 9, 2003)

My fans.... yeah right  LOL!

So...I wanna be ready...do I do cardio now or what?


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 9, 2003)

Is there any that I should post?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> So...am I going to the gym for cardio today or what?  lol



No...today you HEAL........have REMORSE about all of the _*indiscretions*_ so far...and VOW......to be PERFECT from here on!  

Recap...17 photos

Leah's Shoulders and Traps were the most improved   Next Abs were simply awesome, thicker, more define, yet with less torso thickness ( a concern last time)....so more 

(Photo opportunity in CSH, the tight abs shot, with the Face/Upper from 5/?, thigh and abs optional)

Delt capping is coming along nicely.....arms have more size...legs cut and powerful as always...and calves when she flexed them ....

Her posing needed work...a large part of the critique...and her bottom half....an ongoing concern was overpowerig her top half.  Some to be corrected w/cardio....most to be CORRECTED through her NUTRITIONAL PLAN...which she is no going to OBEY! 

Right Leah ? 


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> My fans.... yeah right  LOL!
> 
> So...I wanna be ready...do I do cardio now or what?



You listen to DP and stop the ..._*indiscretions*_.... think like a Champion and be a CHAMPION! 

2 a  week next week, one TC one HIIT no change in meals....NO EXCEPTIONS 

No more  may I's???  


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 9, 2003)

Okay...how long for the cardio? And what should I do?

...and no more 's ...I'm scared now


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 9, 2003)

And I need to start posing right? ...I hate posing when I look fat!


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 9, 2003)

I never like the pics you like...I'm not posting #5...it sucks!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Okay...how long for the cardio? And what should I do?
> 
> ...and no more 's ...I'm scared now



30 TC, 20-25 HIIT with 5-8 W/U, 5 C/D

It's not the cardio that's important..it's you stopping the nonsense thinking that you have time and everything is alright.  We want to be ready in 6 weeks....not 8 


DP

Some changes in exercises too....we are gonna go after the lower outer lats, lower abs, leg seperation (frontal and quad/ham) and more delt capping.  

My experience with Physique is that if there are 10-15  women on stage....2 have asses, 4 have abs, 2-3 have  legs and a ONLY ONE has a total package....that's gonna be you!   


(I can't speak for 50....15-17 is the largest class I've seen)


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> And I need to start posing right? ...I hate posing when I look fat!



Yes...one a day for 10-15 minutes for now.... 

You don't look fat! 


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I never like the pics you like...I'm not posting #5...it sucks!



Not the pose, the Face!   Your Face! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 9, 2003)

Yes I am! I can only pose in the morning...when I look good 

Okay...I don't think I have time anymore


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> No...today you HEAL........have REMORSE about all of the _*indiscretions*_ so far...and VOW......to be PERFECT from here on!
> 
> Recap...17 photos
> ...



Acknowledge this!!! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Okay...how long for the cardio? And what should I do?
> 
> ...and no more 's ...I'm scared now




I did  I said no more


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 9, 2003)

The face is worse than the pose!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 9, 2003)

WTF is this?  


"1.25 sring protein"

Good change to tea......cream has to go in 2-3 weeks..sorry 


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> The face is worse than the pose!



There was another one, head tilted, smile...intense eyes?


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 9, 2003)

I don't think any of them are good to post...not posting any


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 9, 2003)

LOL...srving 

I only use 1/2 tbsp cream in tea as opposed to 1 tbsp in coffee.

But the tea has caffeine....coffee doesn't


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 9, 2003)

Do the abs then for comparison...if you can, edit a side by side with the other pic in CHS.... 


DP

brb Food


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 9, 2003)

Okay...I'll see what that looks like


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 9, 2003)

K....how's this?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 9, 2003)

That wasn't the one I meant...although a good comparison...can you get the other one please?

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 9, 2003)

Oh...K


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 9, 2003)

This one?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 9, 2003)

It would be number 10 cropped! 


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 9, 2003)

Yes....side by side now? 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 9, 2003)

GGGRRRR...just a minute!


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 9, 2003)

Ok!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Ok!



Perfect! 




DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 9, 2003)

13) Not a good front relaxed.....legs are overpowering your physique and holding...lats are awesome, but still connecting high......more one arm rows..this may just be genetic...I think you have to use your abs....no vacuums on this pose to make it work  

This is my hardest post to hit...I can never get the abs and lats to work...either I get the abs and my lats don't flare, or I flare and sacrifice abs...it's so hard! 

Think legs....2 seconds to set.....weight on toes pushing forward...next squeeze your scapula backwards, draw your lats out, 3 seconds...legs still tight.....last...as you flex your bi's forward and tighten them., with a little trap/shoulder..exhale..abs will be there...PRACTICE! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 9, 2003)

Ok...I'm so very glad to not have to be able to go to the gym today...or work...or do ANYTHING


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 9, 2003)

We are going to the movies/shopping...I have to go shower......

either bbs or...

Have a gr8 day SYS  

..and Don't worry   Just don't NIBBLE! 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 9, 2003)

Okay...I will practice today


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 9, 2003)

Okay....NO NIBBLING!!!!!!!!!

Have fun  I think I'm gonna wake rob up so we can go do something


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 9, 2003)

SYS 


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 9, 2003)

Leaving thoughts.....


Do your TC first on the bike to give your back more time! 

.and the leg W/O I made Dr. J do would also work and give your back more time.....

Three people...we did 20 minutes of you go, I go on the L/E..working reps and w8...then 6-7 Lying L/C, then 4 finishing lighter/higher reps  sets of L/E followed by calves....just an idea 

We are also avoiding or doing light legs this week (I'll probably squat) because of  him possibly swelling...WL wants him to stop cardio after Wed's before....I want after Monday's...he's getting new cuts everyday...so he'll probably go till Wed...the loser! 

K...going  SYS 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 9, 2003)

Ok...will do 

I ran into my best friend from public school at the mall. So funny....interesting story there of how small the world really is. She's now working for Bell, where my Aunt's a Manager. We both had kids young....kinda interesting in terms of backgrounds and stuff.

I'm babbling


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 9, 2003)

I'm also very hungry today


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Ok...will do
> 
> I ran into my best friend from public school at the mall. So funny....interesting story there of how small the world really is. She's now working for Bell, where my Aunt's a Manager. We both had kids young....kinda interesting in terms of backgrounds and stuff.
> ...



I think that's cool 

DP

Deal w/the hunger! 

I am too! 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 9, 2003)

I am dealing w/ it...I bought a 5 lb bag of spinach


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 9, 2003)

:greenthumb:


I want to show you some things....hang on a second....I got my new Beverly Mag and am looking at these online now! 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 9, 2003)

http://www.bodybuildingworld.com/vol8_3/worthy_goal.html













Crap...there is an ab and thigh, and a MM in the Mag and not online that I wanted to show you!


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 9, 2003)

She is 29 btw.....

And here is the Woman's version of Male Plan two:


Diet 

*Mon/Thurs (low carb/mod cal)*

Meal 1: 4oz ground turkey breast, 3 egg whites, 1 yolk, ½ grapefruit

Meal 2: 2 scoops Muscle Provider, 12oz water, 1 Tbsp. Heavy whipping cream, 
3 peach slices

Meal 3: 6oz can water packed tuna over 2 cups of salad with 2 Tbsp. 
Newman's own Oil and Vinegar dressing

Meal 4: same as meal 2

Meal 5: 1 cup cooked brown rice or 1 cup uncooked oatmeal 
(I alternated between the 2 for variety), 1 Tbsp. Butter, 1 cup green 
beans or broccoli, 6oz sweet potato, small banana.

*Tues/Fri (low carb/low cal)*

Meal 1: 4oz ground turkey breast, 3 egg whites, ½ grapefruit

Meal 2: 5oz chicken over 2 cups of salad with 2 Tbsp. 
Newman's own Oil and Vinegar dressing

Meal 3: 2 scoops Muscle Provider, 12oz water, 3 peach slices

Meal 4: 5oz chicken, 1 cup green beans or broccoli

*Wed/Sat/Sun (moderate carb)*

Meal 1: 3oz ground turkey, 3 egg whites, ½ cup oatmeal (before cooking)

Meal 2: 2 scoops Ultra Size, 12oz water

Meal 3: 5oz chicken, ½ cup cooked brown rice, 
2 cups salad with Newman's own Oil and Vinegar dressing

Meal 4: Same as meal 2

Meal 5: 5oz extra lean sirloin steak, 2 cups of broccoli or 
green beans, 1 tsp. Flax oil

From:  http://bodybuildingworld.com/vol8_3/my_mission.html


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 9, 2003)

Do I have to be that hard for MM?


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 9, 2003)

I added that to the women's thread


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Do I have to be that hard for MM?



She has a long torso.....so yes and no.....you can have fuller muscle bellies (not the big belly)....and YES, you will need some hardness!  

What do you think?

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 9, 2003)

That low cal day is fucking insane!


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 9, 2003)

I think I don't want to look like that. Her waist is too thick and her arms look like guys. Only her legs look female.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I added that to the women's thread



Female plan 2? LOL

I want to look at the calories and the BW..she started at 151 23%..and that program wasn't used till she was  near 11 % 134-138..and  she came in, but very late!

Edited the first...she is 29 not 20, one child 10 years old


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> That low cal day is fucking insane!




Yeah...let's do it! 

NOT! 


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I think I don't want to look like that. Her waist is too thick and her arms look like guys. Only her legs look female.



The 2 pictures I wanted to show you are in the Magazine...sorry.

Tell you what....She is hard and impressive, but I think you're right.....we'll keep you girly and scary!


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 9, 2003)

It doesn't say her stats?


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> The 2 pictures I wanted to show you are in the Magazine...sorry.
> 
> Tell you what....She is hard and impressive, but I think you're right.....we'll keep you girly and scary!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 9, 2003)

The second one has a montly then weekly progress report...the first one, just a BW...not sure cuz I slimmed it!  


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Female plan 2? LOL
> 
> I want to look at the calories and the BW..she started at 151 23%..and that program wasn't used till she was  near 11 % 134-138..and  she came in, but very late!
> ...




Yes...the female plan, lol....not that I'm ever gonna suggest anyone do that psycho day


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 9, 2003)

So this first movie was unimpressive..and SoP stayed home working...so we are going back out in 5 minutes to see the New Jet Li movie!  

Craddle 2 the Grave...report soon!  

Make some mayo...and I'll be back before you know it!  :_

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Yes...the female plan, lol....not that I'm ever gonna suggest anyone do that psycho day




So....um...we'll let Brit try it first  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 9, 2003)

Okay ....Something I actually get to cook!


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> So....um...we'll let Brit try it first
> 
> DP




She's gonna kill you for that!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Okay ....Something I actually get to cook!



Excited over food.....you're so predictable! 

OK SYS  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 9, 2003)

SYS


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 9, 2003)

No...not after her cheat...she's gonna be sweet for a day and then forget I ever said that! 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 9, 2003)

LOL....you wish!


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 9, 2003)

....that was fun!...what else can I make now?


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 9, 2003)

Ok...not to rush or anything...but I need to order a suit...like this week  Are you going to tell me which one I should get or what?

I actually emailed a girl that was on WNSO who makes custom swimwear....I sent her the pic of my fav suit that I want and asked if she'd be able to make it.  She's in Toronto, and wanting advice on how to get her name out their for the fitness industry (she's doing skating/gymnastics stuff right now) ...I suggested she set up a booth at FAME and maybe pick a competitor to sponsor w/ a suit for FAME...then I emailed her....HINT HINT  pick me! pick me! 

Anyway....this is a cool colour I think I'd like to wear....it's from her site incidentally 

The pale blue... also like the sky blue but pale blue better.


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 9, 2003)

....she said about $130!  can you believe that??????


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 9, 2003)

She wants to know what kind of closure is at the back. 

What's it look like to you?

http://www.hardwearseattle.com/html2/f5.htm

I'm gonna ask if she'll give me a deal on it if I promote her site on mine and add a link to my sig here


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Ok...not to rush or anything...but I need to order a suit...like this week  Are you going to tell me which one I should get or what?
> 
> I actually emailed a girl that was on WNSO who makes custom swimwear....I sent her the pic of my fav suit that I want and asked if she'd be able to make it.  She's in Toronto, and wanting advice on how to get her name out their for the fitness industry (she's doing skating/gymnastics stuff right now) ...I suggested she set up a booth at FAME and maybe pick a competitor to sponsor w/ a suit for FAME...then I emailed her....HINT HINT  pick me! pick me!
> ...



Hey...I need a little time to reveiw your pics.....and can you post a last minute ass pic from last year for me...maybe a side by side with todays....(with your other pics....as close to contest as possible please?)? 

And it's gonna have to be royal I think 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 9, 2003)

Oh that's scary! You can't compare the two, lol...last years ass was much smaller...but this year's ass looks better 

Gimme a sec...


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> She wants to know what kind of closure is at the back.
> 
> What's it look like to you?
> ...



Leah....I need you to w8 please......I want to figure this ass thing.....so we don't make any mistakes 

It looks like an "O" ring on the side connecting top and bottom....


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 9, 2003)

Ok...but I can't w8 too long...they need 6-8 weeks for a custom order...that means it needs to be ordered this week and that's pushing it.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 9, 2003)

Over there please...don't share your ass here...and Yes, there is quite a diffierence  


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Ok...but I can't w8 too long...they need 6-8 weeks for a custom order...that means it needs to be ordered this week and that's pushing it.



You'll be able to get a suit early this week....it's just very hard to imagine/morph what you have........I want be sure...and that picture helped   (I need it over there please)

When is that Anniversary again?


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 9, 2003)

Ooops...sorry


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 9, 2003)

the 19th?


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 9, 2003)

Yes...the 19th....why? I'm not gonna do the surprise for rob if that's what you're worried about. Told him it has to w8 till after.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 9, 2003)

No...I want you too....just want to plan around it....no worries!  

I was more or less pointing out that we need "Perfection" for 9-10 days 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 9, 2003)

Okay...I'm not going to...but okay


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 9, 2003)

I like the serious you!  

About fucking time! 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 9, 2003)

We need to do chest for tomorrow


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 9, 2003)

and abs?


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 9, 2003)

Okay....if I have time to do them. Doing cardio tomorrow and I'm booked all day...but I'll try. I did abs on saturday btw


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 9, 2003)

You saw that I wanted to concentr8 on the lowers for a while? 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 9, 2003)

Er....sure?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Ok...but I can't w8 too long...they need 6-8 weeks for a custom order...that means it needs to be ordered this week and that's pushing it.



I just reveiwed your glute comparisons.......I will tell you by tomorrow what to do about a suit...K 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 9, 2003)

Ok ...I trust you


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 9, 2003)

Heavy Pressing or Pre-exhaust? 


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 9, 2003)

Both...OK 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 9, 2003)

Yeah right...both don't go together 

But pick ONE


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 9, 2003)

*1 *  Flat DB...5 sets....40's/5-6 or bust

*2 *  Incline smith....4 sets...120 RI, last set quad drop if w/partner

*3a *  Swiss ball flyes, 4 sets  8.....concentration on lowering hips, leaning back, expanding chest, wide, wide, wide...0 sec RI
*3b *  Low Incline DB press....10, 12, 15, 18 reps 120 sec RI

*4 *  Flat bench cable flyes..12, 10, 8 ...triple drop last set, failure at each w8

abs coming


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Yeah right...both don't go together
> 
> But pick ONE



Not the right attitutude Mini Me......

The proper response is : BRING IT! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 9, 2003)

40's or bust eh? lol


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 9, 2003)

Bring it


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 9, 2003)

*ABS*

*1 *  Reverse crunch on ball, w8ed if possible

*2 *  Reverse crunch on a low decline backwards

*3 *  Dipstand leg raises..str8 legs..no knee in shit...twist on the last 4 L/R/L/R

*4 *  Swiss ball crunches

Let your back determine the sets and reps 


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 40's or bust eh? lol



You could do the 45's if you thought you could...you're just to small! 

Yeah...don't even try..you can't do it! 




DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: ABS*



> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> *1 *  Reverse crunch on ball, w8ed if possible
> 
> *I won't be able to do those at all*
> ...


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Bring it



That's right ..... 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> You could do the 45's if you thought you could...you're just to small!
> 
> Yeah...don't even try..you can't do it!
> ...



I really don't like that psychology ....GGGRRRRRR


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> *1 *  Reverse crunch on ball, w8ed if possible
> 
> 
> ...


*

I won't be able to do those at all*

K..you sub something you know you can do...chest OK.... Ms Bring It?


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 9, 2003)

Yes...chest is fine


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I really don't like that psychology ....GGGRRRRRR



Yeah...too bad you said I was always right....like to be proven wrong here ... but you're just too 'girly' to do it! :lol :


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 9, 2003)

If you could update meals...I have some fam time to do tonight....sorry  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 9, 2003)

Stop it!


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 9, 2003)

K...just a sec...


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 9, 2003)

Done


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 9, 2003)

Pussy...just do the 35's   j/k..I'll stop! 

Hey...I was just looking at your spine, what's up in the middle back.....a slight depression  like curvature .....almost but not a scoliosis


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 9, 2003)

I like the pics...the whole egg, but what do you do for a blender...and I still want to know WTF this is:

1.25 sring protein

Oh...I get it...serving...lol  


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 9, 2003)

.... ...I dunno, lol

Looks straight to me?  I broke my tailbone two yrs ago...and my whole sacral region sticks out a bit more than normal...but that's all I know about


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 9, 2003)

I don't have a blender...I have a good processor


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 9, 2003)

It's the lower that hurts now right?

I like the meals! 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I don't have a blender...I have a good processor



So when you have berries w/a shake...you "process" it? 


FP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 9, 2003)

Yes


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> So when you have berries w/a shake...you "process" it?
> 
> 
> FP



FP huh? 

No...that was a protein cake 

I'd only make a shake like that if I was allowed cream...which I never am


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 9, 2003)

Fucking Pain..it was an accident......

Leah...you need a blender...they are like $18 here at Walmart...so like $30 Canadian.......frozen berries really make a shake!  

I'm sure Rob will give up like 6 Detour Bars for a blender and better shakes! 

BTW...Cream froths in a blender 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 9, 2003)

My processor makes shakes just fine...I don't need a blender, lol.

I don't make 'em cause I can't have cream!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 9, 2003)

Broken record...and it won't help your ass! 

Leah..I have to go  for an hour, will you be here or come back for GN..or want it now?  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 9, 2003)

I don't know...i'm working...but trying to get off..I'm sick of sitting here, lol

Probably...GN


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 9, 2003)

In case...but I will be back...

GNL  

Today was an important day...your time has come...let's do this! 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 9, 2003)

Okay  Thank you 

GN


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 9, 2003)

Early GML  


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Early GML
> 
> 
> DP



 ...GMA 


I have quite a hell day....5 clients right in a row (when the hell am I gonna eat  ....then a 2 hr break for a workout, and then 2 more  


I'm really tired...I think I could take a week off and still be tired, lol.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 10, 2003)

I know the feeling....GML again 

Truck just called at 5:07.....no hours notice...they are there now :fuckers:


SYS  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 10, 2003)

...well that wasn't nice of them at all! LOL


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 10, 2003)

Crap...that wasn't fun at all! :fucked:

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 10, 2003)

7 cases of L/C bread takes up a lot of room! 

Had to load 20 cases of soy, brought the wrong car, for a delivery this morning...





DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 10, 2003)

I have to go in a minute 

So hungry this morning!

I don't wanna hear about your 7 cases of L/C bread!  ...or Brit's bagel-fest!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 10, 2003)

Have a gr8 day Leah...and a Kick Ass W/O


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 10, 2003)

Will you be back? Time?  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 10, 2003)

Not till about 7 pm   

Have a good day


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 10, 2003)

I feel really weak today...not sure how my W/O will go? Weak, hungry, and tired LOL


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 10, 2003)

SYT! 

Hope you have your meals....no more sucky eggs in a carton! 


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I feel really weak today...not sure how my W/O will go? Weak, hungry, and tired LOL



Use MUSIC RAGE and ANGER! 


I'm off early today..... 

But have to work late on Wed for WL 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 10, 2003)

Yes...I have meals...but maybe not enough now that I think about it  I only have 3....it should be enough...eat when I get home


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 10, 2003)

Yeah...I feel RAGE when I have to listen to the same crappy MUSIC station for 9 hrs a day...it makes me so ANGRY!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 10, 2003)

K..SYS...take your W/O

w8...it's March break...are you leaving 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Yeah...I feel RAGE when I have to listen to the same crappy MUSIC station for 9 hrs a day...it makes me so ANGRY!



That sounds AWAKE....now use* Frustration*.....do you want me to help? 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 10, 2003)

Yes...leaving! 

SYS


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 10, 2003)

...and take one of 'those' pills...lol  

DP


----------



## Britney (Mar 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> So....um...we'll let Brit try it first
> 
> DP



 Are you fukking INSANE

NO WAY NO WAY NO HOW!!!!!!!!










Don't EVEN think about it 



















STOP THINKING!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 10, 2003)

LMAO! 

See w8...I told you that she'd think it over, she wants the fat off badly! 

(and take it well...lol)


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> *1 *  Flat DB...5 sets..
> 
> *2 *  Incline smith....4 sets...120 RI, last set quad drop if w/partner
> ...



OK..we did your little W/O here...and IT FUCKING ROCKED! 

Dr. J ....12 days out, down to 146, after morning cardio, got the 110's/5....Power K hit the 60's, the quad drop on the Smith was awesome...couldn't raise my arms after my set....the Pre-exhaust was hard as hell, the last 2-3 reps, pure Pain...and unfortunately we pyramided up the last exercise and I forget it was a dropset!

Awesome W/O for us...I hope you enjoyed as much as we did!  mg:


----------



## Jodi (Mar 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Britney *_
> Are you fukking INSANE
> 
> NO WAY NO WAY NO HOW!!!!!!!!
> ...




  If it can be scaled down for me I'll try it.


----------



## Britney (Mar 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> If it can be scaled down for me I'll try it.


I think at FOUR meals, you had better hope its already scaled down


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Britney *_
> I think at FOUR meals, you had better hope its already scaled down


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 10, 2003)

Ok..I am completely and utterly exhausted...I have not stopped moving since 9 this morning...except for a wonderful 15 minute tan :tired:


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> OK..we did your little W/O here...and IT FUCKING ROCKED!
> 
> Dr. J ....12 days out, down to 146, after morning cardio, got the 110's/5....Power K hit the 60's, the quad drop on the Smith was awesome...couldn't raise my arms after my set....the Pre-exhaust was hard as hell, the last 2-3 reps, pure Pain...and unfortunately we pyramided up the last exercise and I forget it was a dropset!
> ...




Yes...it was awesome...and I cursed you. I'll update in a minute...I wanna go read all the fun I missed :GGGRRRR:


----------



## Britney (Mar 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Yes...it was awesome...and I cursed you. I'll update in a minute...I wanna go read all the fun I missed :GGGRRRR:


You mean missed AGAIN!


----------



## Jodi (Mar 10, 2003)

The whole situation is so pathetic.


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 10, 2003)

Yes! I missed it all again  dammit...I gotta quit my job


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 10, 2003)

Ok...LMFAO!




> _*Originally posted by Sarah Jane *_
> Too often, we lose sight of life's simple pleasures. Remember, when someone annoys you it takes 42 muscles in your face to frown, BUT, it only takes 4 muscles to extend your arm and bitch-slap that mother@#?!&! upside the head!
> 
> Jodi, I'm sorry to hear you have no will for peace.
> ...




  

If ya'll knew the inside scoop it'd be even funnier, lmfao


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 10, 2003)

I just realized I haven't added my workout yet 

Doing now....through tears!


----------



## Jodi (Mar 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Ok...LMFAO!
> 
> 
> ...



*snicker*


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Ok..I am completely and utterly exhausted...I have not stopped moving since 9 this morning...except for a wonderful 15 minute tan :tired:



M2  try starting at 5 AM  


DP

(now your ass had really better get in gear  )


----------



## Britney (Mar 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Ok...LMFAO!
> 
> 
> ...




DOUBLE *snicker*


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 10, 2003)

I felt really weak and shaky all day...and short of breath. I know I'm supposed to go carb, no carb, but I had two carb meals in a row...it helped 

*1. Flat DB Press* 25/10, 30/8, 35/7, 40/3 , 35/6

*Incline Smith, w8 per side* 10/12, 20/10, 30/5, 30/4 + 20/8 + 10/12

*Swiss Ball Flyes* 20/8 x 2, 20/6
*Incline DB Press* 25/5, 20/7, 15/12.....18 reps, yeah right! Totally underestimated my tired-ness! lol

*Flat bench cable Flyes* 20/9, 15/12, 15/12

No abs


30 brutally long minutes on the bike.


----------



## Britney (Mar 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> 
> 
> (now your ass had really better get in gear  )


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Yes...it was awesome...and I cursed you. I'll update in a minute...I wanna go read all the fun I missed :GGGRRRR:



Let me guess, was it "Fucking Pain?" 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 10, 2003)

Yes...My ass *IS* going to be in gear!


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 10, 2003)

HY it was!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Britney *_



You know what I'm thinking Brit   BUTT this is Leah's ASS GLORY moment! 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 10, 2003)

_*Originally posted by w8lifter *_

I felt really weak and shaky all day...and short of breath. I know I'm supposed to go carb, no carb, but I had two carb meals in a row...it helped 

* NO  NO NO NO!  It may have helped, but a lot of that is in your head....SoP made an outrageous CD for me, and I felt like I was on drugs!  Flat, tired, sore, depleted whatever...GOES W/THE FUCKING TERRITORY NOW....IF YOUR NOT GONNA DIE, FAT BURNING COMES FIRST!!!   YOU STICK TO YOUR PLAN, NO MORE BULLSHIT! * 

*1. Flat DB Press* 25/10, 30/8, 35/7, 40/3 , 35/6



*Incline Smith, w8 per side* 10/12, 20/10, 30/5, 30/4 + 20/8 + 10/12

* was a quad drop*

*Swiss Ball Flyes* 20/8 x 2, 20/6
*Incline DB Press* 25/5, 20/7, 15/12.....18 reps, yeah right! Totally underestimated my tired-ness! lol

* No I underestimated your stubborness/wussiness, there are smaller w8's than 12's  (and Flyes were X 8).....I was reduced to 35's....and I can normally do quite a bit over 3 times that much!  You need to suck it up and TRY HARDER *



*Flat bench cable Flyes* 20/9, 15/12, 15/12

No abs

* Abs tomorrow...with a new MINDSET!  Whatever you think you're doing so hard... KNOW that your competitors are TRAINING HARDER! :let'sdothis: *


30 brutally long minutes on the bike.


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 10, 2003)

Holy fuck!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 10, 2003)

Hey...you can be HAPPY and MOTIV8ED!  


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 10, 2003)

Will you follow your PLAN please??????? 

DP


----------



## Britney (Mar 10, 2003)

Sheesh LOl

The suit comes with a BIG price  LOL


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 10, 2003)

I guess!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Will you follow your PLAN please???????
> 
> DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 10, 2003)

I am! fuck


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 10, 2003)

...and smile for me...... lease:


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 10, 2003)

that was too fucking picky


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 10, 2003)

sorry...I'll go


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 10, 2003)

You don't have to go anywhere, geezus.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 10, 2003)

no smilies.....no stay   :sad:

You're right....your ass doesn't need whoopin"...it's fine the way it is! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 10, 2003)

fine 

But you acted like I totally wussed out...and for no reason, I worked my ass off...WTF?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 10, 2003)

I apologize for that, but we had to dig so deep today...I expect "No Less" from you. 


The carbs make me feel better concept is what ticks me....you know better! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 10, 2003)

I'm sorry.

But I did dig deep.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> 
> 
> The carbs make me feel better concept is what ticks me....you know better!
> ...



Then I'm sorry, I was just hoping you would pick w8's that you do and follow the W/O's design.  Maybe I should just ask for 12 knowing that you'll only do 6.


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 10, 2003)

Ok...you act like I did it on purpose or something...you saw that I said I underestimated my tiredness...you saw that I dropped the w8 w/ each set, trying to get the right reps...WTF else do you want from me?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 10, 2003)

to tell me you like your suit...that you won't eat carbs back to back...try as hard everytime, fucking smilies, ass shrinkage, perfection, a fucking huge trophy, sponsorship, friendship, less stress, no nonsense, stories, and a BGG! 


For starters...

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 10, 2003)

I'm kind of needy today!  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 10, 2003)

....ok...all that


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 10, 2003)

But not pink please?  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 10, 2003)

....not pink!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 10, 2003)

Ready for back...you do it, I'll edit (so it's your W/O...lol)

Remember, isolation  rows for the middle outter...esp one arm, DB and one arm cable with a servere pronation to supination movement....

Abs from today...K? 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 10, 2003)

K...gimme one second please


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 10, 2003)

*NG Pullups* 4 sets

*RG Hammerstrength Pulldown* 3 sets

*


I don't know...you do it. *


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 10, 2003)

How do you spell chihuahua?


My Server is killing me...lost your last post


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> *NG Pullups* 4 sets
> 
> ...


*

Say Please? *


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 10, 2003)

That's how to spell it


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 10, 2003)

Please


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 10, 2003)

*1 NG Pullups* 4 sets

*2 RG Hammerstrength Pulldown* 3 sets

*3 One arm DB row* 4 sets, pause at the top, w8 touches side...HEAVY

*3.5 Optional, plate loaded  low row* 3 sets

*4a One arm seated cable row, P/Supination* 3 sets
*4b One arm cable pull down from kness P/S* 3 sets

*5a Wide grip  cable str8 arm pulldowns* 3 sets
*5b Good Mornings, bar only...if your back says YES* 3 sets


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> That's how to spell it



We'll that was a hard fucking word....


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 10, 2003)

Ok....but my back will say no to the good mornings. Did bent BB rows today and it didn't like it at all.


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 10, 2003)

Nice fucking grammer on me 

LOL


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 10, 2003)

Fatfast   I like it! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 10, 2003)

LOL ....it wasn't too smart ass was it? LOL


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> LOL...cool



8 weeks..huh?  She must be "Naturally Lean" ..Yes very cool!


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 10, 2003)

What's funny is I remember borrowing it...but couldn't tell you who it was from


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> LOL ....it wasn't too smart ass was it? LOL



No....you and I have been both  more shy and direct with newbies because of recent events...we just need to remember to smile when we help! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 10, 2003)

I invited her over from WNSO


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> What's funny is I remember borrowing it...but couldn't tell you who it was from



I hope you gave it back..and she wasn't one of the 4 ahead of you...lol 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I invited her over from WNSO



  Warn her?  


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Ok....but my back will say no to the good mornings. Did bent BB rows today and it didn't like it at all.




K...but that is to be expected from the BB right now....no BB rows  

And I know you know this, but lift plates carefully please 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 10, 2003)

No...no warning, lol!

Yes...I gave it back...I actually don't know who placed fourth


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 10, 2003)

Is the rest of the W/O ...OK? 

Update Meals please 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 10, 2003)

I'm doing meals now 

Yes...it's good  thanks!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 10, 2003)

Totals and  More water please! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 10, 2003)

Ok


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 10, 2003)

What's you day like tomorrow.....I'm off at 2? 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 10, 2003)

10:30 - 1:30 ...then home to pick rob up and back to the gym to w/o


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 10, 2003)

So I'll see you before Nap time? 


I have to go to bed now.....


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 10, 2003)

I also may have to work in the evening  ...why can't everyone pick a time to workout...why's it always spread all throughout the day...so annoying, lol.


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 10, 2003)

lmao! OK 

GNA 

Thank you for my suit


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 10, 2003)

Your Welcome, but there were a lot of us! 

GNL  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 10, 2003)

I know....thank you EVERYONE!!!! :sohappy: 

GNA


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 11, 2003)

GMA


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 11, 2003)

GML


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 11, 2003)

Can you please delete Rob steroid thread please?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 11, 2003)

Is that his request? No Problem....at wnso now....


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 11, 2003)

Yes...his request...thanks


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 11, 2003)

Done......

John has been very civil huh? "D


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 11, 2003)

Yeah....kinda weird....but better, lol.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 11, 2003)

He's like following you around?


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 11, 2003)

No he's not, lol....he's competing at FAME, that's all


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 11, 2003)

Good, then like me, he already knows the Winner! 

I feel so out of it today.......I have less than two hours to find the "Whoop ass"   

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 11, 2003)

LOL...I'm still kinda sleepy 

I almost had a coffee in the middle of the afternoon yesterday....but I made it through w/o it 

Today's not so bad...assuming I don't have to go back this evening.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 11, 2003)

Body report?  


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 11, 2003)

I haven't weighed myself recently...didn't wanna get in trouble 

And I really haven't inspected like I normally do...but just thought this morning.....if my ass and legs don't lean out soon, my upper body is going to be too lean for FAME? 

But I'd rather my legs and ass come in ...maybe I should up the cardio?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 11, 2003)

Fuck Leah....maybe you should eat right for a few weeks....

You and TG have proven to me that cardio is not 'all that' so many times....

You'll be doing plenty, just stick to the plan......you're at 2 X a week, no more! No Less!   Heal!


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 11, 2003)

Ok....don't start yelling at me


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 11, 2003)

Don't start w/the girly cardio tude then! 


bbs

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 11, 2003)

I'm going in the shower then...BBS too


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 11, 2003)

I have *got* to get some glutamine! I feel like my whole body is breaking down


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 11, 2003)

Milky Ways...err  I mean U-Turns, glutamine and caffeine pills..nice list you have going  

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 11, 2003)

BTW...I was gonna post in my weekly update that my water has been inconsistent.....the 2 movie day really screwed me up...but I hit it yesterday....and DAMN what difference I saw a few minutes ago 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 11, 2003)

Yeah right! on the U-turns 

What's w/ all the cheat threads...are you _trying_ to break everyone down?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 11, 2003)

trying to end the "Lameness" 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 11, 2003)

My water's been good...except for yesterday's hell day.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 11, 2003)

Are you vascular in the mornings? 

Do you want to sodium load this time?

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 11, 2003)

Not if it makes me look fat all week, lol.

No...I am vascular when i workout.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 11, 2003)

How come you don't fix my spelling anymore?  On strike?  


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 11, 2003)

I don't know...sometimes I don't even notice it anymore


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 11, 2003)

Do I have to do anything to rob's diet or program when he goes on this? ...or just let him do whatever he can?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 11, 2003)

I think you don't care anymore...it use to bug you....I just mis-spelled "spelling" on purpose (fixed now) 


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 11, 2003)

I wish I had been asked personally.....

Protein at 1.75/gm/pound, carbs 60/meal.....and more water, so important...


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 11, 2003)

No more Super or Drops for a while, Heavier lifts, more compound movements ....5-8 range with some heavy doubles and triples (may go 5-8 sets on a compound exercise, less iso).......Failure as often as possible, longer RI...more mental Judo


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 11, 2003)

carbs that high?  He said he didn't really need to change his diet?

Does the program stay the same?

...and I didn't even notice the spelling  ...it could be just that I'm blind as a bat now? LOL


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 11, 2003)

Okay ...thanks


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 11, 2003)

Yes on the carbs, he is not gaining quickly now because of his metabolism, that doesn't change, only gets stronger, we need to "Spare" the protein as Protein synthesis will increase......

Just did the program above

I disagreed with some of the advice


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 11, 2003)

Like what? He's getting it this week.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 11, 2003)

I wasn't asked....


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 11, 2003)

Ok....sorry...I can't make him ask you?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 11, 2003)

You didn't either.. and I have to go 

If you want, leave me the plan and I will revise edit over there, if that is Ok w/him?

SYL 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 11, 2003)

I don't know anything about it?

Thanks for the help though 

Hope you have a good day 

SYS


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 11, 2003)

Change of plans...I'm still at work...and will be forever...Today's top stories..

Low Carbs cause man to back truck into parked car....(dr. Jeff) :boobah:

When doing Smith hanging prone pullups with BW....Dr. J says "Now you want me to put my feet up on a ball?" ..then next set..."You're not gonna put that plate on my chest are you?" 

more....

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 11, 2003)

lmao! Everything gets blamed on the low carbs


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 11, 2003)

So...um....how's you day been?  Your W/O?  Your meals, your water?

 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 11, 2003)

Good....so tired though...never feel like I'm getting enough rest.

Meals are good...workout was good, the one arm rows weren't really good for my back but I did 'em.

Updating now.


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 11, 2003)

*WG Pronated Pullups* 8, 7, 6, 6.... just realized at was supposed to be NG!

*RG Hammer Pulldown, w8 per side* 45/12, 45/10, 55/8

*One Arm DB Rows* 35/10, 40/8, 40/6, 40/6

*Plate-loaded row, w8 per side* 45/80 x 3

*One arm cable row* 37.5/8, 35/10, 30/10
*One arm Pulldown* 30/10, 35/8, 35/9

*WG Cable Straight Arm Pulldown* 60/12, 70/12, 75/9


*Rverse crunch on decline bench* 20, 12, 10

*Straight leg Raise* 8, 6, 6

*Swiss ball crunch w/ twist* 15 x 3

*Flat crunch w/ twistp* 10 x 2

*Prone Swiss Ball Pike* 8, 6


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 11, 2003)

Interesting abs!  I guess your back is coming along? 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 11, 2003)

Not really...but my abs are super strong so those were okay. Still wouldn't be able to do a reverse crunch on the ball....don't know if I ever will again  I bent over yesterday, using good form, but like a SLDL...and I damn near dropped to the ground just from the Pain


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 11, 2003)

I don't suppose I could have a glass of coke....or a tea w/ cream huh?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 11, 2003)

You know....the thing about tea is that a tiny weeny one tsp would  be enough and I'd say yes to that...although I can't believe that your asking, or that you would use that little! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 11, 2003)

I normally only use 1/2 tbsp in tea...it's only 2 ml more than 1 tsp


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 11, 2003)

although...I totally would prefer to use milk!


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 11, 2003)

Is that a yes...I can have the tea? or yes...I can have coke?


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 11, 2003)

are you at work?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I normally only use 1/2 tbsp in tea...it's only 2 ml more than 1 tsp



oooh, higher math 

3 tsp = 1 Tbsp
2 Tbsp = 29 ml

so 1 tsp = approx 5 ml
versus 1.5 tsp = 1/2 Tbsp =~ 7.5 ml or 50 fucking percent more than 1 tsp! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 11, 2003)

Just yes or no smartass!


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 11, 2003)

Okay...thank you....I'd love to have a tea!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 11, 2003)

Yes...I'm at work..and I was w8ing on customers thank you...at least they listen to me!

Can you hold it down to one tsp?  ...so I can at least say yes? 

Dairy goes at 6 weeks out!


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 11, 2003)

When's 6 weeks out?

 okay ...thank you 

I listen...I w8ed for an answer 

Dairy huh?...I don't think i'm getting any dairy


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 11, 2003)

1 tsp is just barely enough!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> When's 6 weeks out?
> 
> okay ...thank you
> ...



11 days

Did you w8? :huh:

Cream is dairy! 



> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Is that a yes...I can have the tea? or yes...I can have coke?





That's NOT cute anymore btw!   

DP

I have to go check out...

bbl


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 1 tsp is just barely enough!



So is ONE of a lot of other things...SHADDUPPA and drinka your tea!  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 11, 2003)

Shut'en up  Thank you  ...and yes I w8ed  Actually...I boiled the water and was gonna have green tea if you said no 

11 days????   That sucks!!!!!!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 11, 2003)

SYS 

..and Thank you! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 11, 2003)

Today...I will be off my totals by only 12 calories .....fucking tsp of cream


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 11, 2003)

I have been impressed by your totals 

Tomorrow is Cardio only (HIIT)..... unless you want calves? 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 11, 2003)

Really? I thought I had to do legs tomorrow?  That's awesome...cause I have an hr to kill tomorrow...and I wasn't looking forward to legs yet


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 11, 2003)

HIIT on the bike


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 11, 2003)

We are on the same split....tomorrow is an active rest day...last week Mel came back and you begged for legs! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 11, 2003)

Yeah...now I'm totally tired though, lol.

Arielle and I have been on the same split for two weeks


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 11, 2003)

By the way...the plan is 20-25 minutes of HIIT, so an hour is to much! 


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Yeah...now I'm totally tired though, lol.
> 
> Arielle and I have been on the same split for two weeks



How'd she get your split?

Does she train opposite you? 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 11, 2003)

I know only 25 minutes  Wasn't gonna go for an hr! 

I don't know....must be a good split 

No...she usually trains earlier than me


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 11, 2003)

it's a damn good split...I think she reads you journal 

OT

So last night and tonight....I 8 like 12-16 oz of salmon with like 4-6 cups of greens...and I am so freaking hungry! :damn:


DP

p.s. Server is freakin again....


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 11, 2003)

lol...I doubt it 

That's a lot of salmon


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 11, 2003)

I know, it was like a 5 pound filet...and we cooked it all at once yesterday!  

Want more! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 11, 2003)

I want more ground beef for some reason  It's just sitting there w8ing for me to fuking eat it! I better put it away


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 11, 2003)

Yes...do that....I have to go for a while....can you stay or come back in an hour? 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 11, 2003)

Things I used to eat on a regular basis:

bagels
nutri-grain bars
frozen waffles
them little cream filled toaster thingy's 
jam

 


....I'd kill for any one of them right now 


So..._everyone_ at work is coming up to watch Arielle and I. That'll be nerve-wracking! We're going out for drinks/food afterwards, staying the night and then going out for brunch the next morning.


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 11, 2003)

I'll come back! 

SYS


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Things I used to eat on a regular basis:
> 
> bagels
> ...





Now I know where your ASS came from! :geez: mg:

Is there a picture of her anywhere?


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 11, 2003)

And where you ass will be going back too with that attiutude!

I thought you were "Cutting for Keeps?".....oh yeah, that's over....last journal! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 11, 2003)

I just ate a bad berry!   That was gross!!!!!!! OMG


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Now I know where your ASS came from! :geez: mg:
> 
> Is there a picture of her anywhere?
> ...




You seen it


----------



## Britney (Mar 11, 2003)

What are you and this Arielle chick doing that everyone wil be watching?


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Britney *_
> What are you and this Arielle chick doing that everyone wil be watching?



 I'll never tell


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I just ate a bad berry!   That was gross!!!!!!! OMG



Was it in your meal plan? 

DP

I can vaguely rememebr her


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 11, 2003)

Yes...check my numbers ...shouldn't have had the cream w/ tea 

But not the nasty berry


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 11, 2003)

I hate a bad...oh, I can't say it...you know those things they make nut butters out of...when you get a bad one, you have to eat another handful to get rid of the taste 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 11, 2003)

You do mean "brown" rice? Don't you? 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 11, 2003)

You have to ask???? Of course...basmatti though


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> I hate a bad...oh, I can't say it...you know those things they make nut butters out of...when you get a bad one, you have to eat another handful to get rid of the taste
> 
> DP




Yeah...I'm pretty sure I could do fear factor...cause instead of just spitting it out (and wasting a mouthful of protein) I just swallowed it down


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 11, 2003)

Leah, your meals look good! 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 11, 2003)

GNL  

SYITM 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 11, 2003)

Good 

Going to bed now 

GNA


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 12, 2003)

I have _got_ to make time to go shopping today! I need glut, I need beta carotene...GGGRRR


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 12, 2003)

...and you "need" to start w/GML  

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 12, 2003)

I was just printing something and ran out of white paper...we had some light yellow I used to finish the job, damn, black on yellow looks so bold, crisp. clean....so much easier to *concentr8* on and read! 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 12, 2003)

GMA


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 12, 2003)

Hi 


bbs


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 12, 2003)

LOL...alright then


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 12, 2003)

Is it okay that I am starving and want to eat meal 2 RIGHT NOW!!!!!


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 12, 2003)

And I don't want it to be a stupid shake!


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 12, 2003)

Is grapefruit considered a carb? So if I had 1/2 grapefruit (10g C) in meal one I can't have 1/2 cup rice in meal 2?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 12, 2003)

Yes, you can....fruit is a bit different (esp at only 10 C)...it was the rice/rice two days ago that was a problem 



DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 12, 2003)

a full GF, then w8ing may be better..

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 12, 2003)

Okay...gotcha 

 I'm really hungry!


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 12, 2003)

Okay....gotta go

Have a good day  SYS


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 12, 2003)

No...don't go...I took the morning off! 


Have a good day 2 

SYL 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Okay...gotcha
> 
> I'm really hungry!




.....that's fat burning!

repeat after me..."That's fat burning......."

...again  " That's Fat Burning......"

one more time with feeling .....THAT'S FAT BURNING!  


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 12, 2003)

*Repeat.....*

THAT'S FAT BURNING!


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 12, 2003)

Fuck fat burning! My stomach was GROWLING today and I have had hunger pains all day


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 12, 2003)

Oh and get this....the gym is loaded w/ 1300 boxes of body smarts candy  ...and evil fuking Matt goes and puts a bunch of them in my book 

Did 25 minutes HIIT on the bike.


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 12, 2003)

K...I weighed in at the gym on the body comp scale at 123.5 ....first time since we got the thing 2-3 weeks ago that the scale has moved from 126.5! Has me at 17% now...used to say 17.4%.  Weighed myself on the regular scale...123.

Weighed myself at home last night, right before bed...123.


----------



## Britney (Mar 12, 2003)




----------



## w8lifter (Mar 12, 2003)

Thanks ...although...I'm not quite sure if _he's_ gonna be happy, lol


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 12, 2003)

K...got glutamine....now how do I take it again? 

What else?....Um, I increased Vit-C to 2G...is that okay?

and something else...what???? Oh...I had a coffee this afternoon...small, w/ a sweetner and NO CREAM ...which was just nasty  

I'd rather do no sweetner and cream


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 12, 2003)

Not hungry anymore....had a huge salad


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> K...got glutamine....now how do I take it again?
> 
> What else?....Um, I increased Vit-C to 2G...is that okay?
> ...



Did you say "Fuck Fat Burning?"  

How about NO Coffee, w/NO cream..and NO Sweetner? 

5 grams post W/O...and again before bed if really sore... 

Did you eat any? 

Hell day here.....as many phone calls as customers.....and MP is not even here yet...30 more minutes  (WL went to a job fair in Vegas)

How's you day?


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 12, 2003)

Eat any candy? No! 

I know...no coffee...but it was needed, lol.

I'm thinking I need time off...getting pretty burnt out at work. I'd go on a vacation tomorrow if I could EAT something while I was gone!

Day's good...I guess....


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> 
> I'm thinking I need time off...getting pretty burnt out at work. I'd go on a vacation tomorrow if I could EAT something while I was gone!



Glutamine will fix some of that by Sunday......the rest is work related! 

Physically your not even in you prime yet...you only have 2-3 injuries at any given time!  Have I ever told you what WL and I tell people?  "If you're not injured, then you're NOT doing it right! "  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 12, 2003)

That doesn't make me feel any better, lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 12, 2003)

How's this .... 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 12, 2003)

K  

I have to go back to work in 40 minutes


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 12, 2003)

I'm here between customers trying to catch up before she steals the puter! 

Was Arielle in a blue suit?  (trying to remember)


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 12, 2003)

Eh? when? what are you talking about?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 12, 2003)

You told me that I have seen her...just last night you told me...was her suit blue? 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 12, 2003)

Um...no I haven't? There's no pics of her online or anything....least not that I've seen? I never said you've seen her?


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 12, 2003)

I just had to book the next 6 fucking weeks of saturdays!!!    FUCK!


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 12, 2003)

....and only getting 5 meals today!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> ....and only getting 5 meals today!



What if I keep you up?  


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Um...no I haven't? There's no pics of her online or anything....least not that I've seen? I never said you've seen her?







> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Now I know where your ASS came from! :geez: mg:
> 
> Is there a picture of her anywhere?
> ...









> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> You seen it


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> What if I keep you up?
> 
> 
> DP




Is that the plan? 


I thought you meant _my_ sugar-plum-fairy ass


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 12, 2003)

There...I edited you twice today...happy?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 12, 2003)

I'll try...I'm exhausted 


LYAO..

No we were talking about her......I've seen your "little" butt........on my screen it looks so small! 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> There...I edited you twice today...happy?



What?  I've been typing perfectly for me? 

Yes...Thank You!


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 12, 2003)

Oh...sorry ....No...there's no pic of her that I've seen. Got a pic of mel that I've been meaning to scan for you, haven't got around to it yet though


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 12, 2003)

Yes you have been typing perfectly for you.....only 1-2 spelling mistakes instead of 5-6


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 12, 2003)

lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 12, 2003)

Well "get" aroundtoit! lease


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> I'll try...I'm exhausted
> 
> 
> DP




You could just prescribe a tbsp of peanut butter to bring my numbers up and then you wouldn't have to


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Yes you have been typing perfectly for you.....only 1-2 spelling mistakes instead of 5-6



I've been practicing....nice to have my editor back....it's been so long! :


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 12, 2003)

Alright then


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 12, 2003)

So, we almost sold 60 pounds of Protein to the Japanese today for about $400....they said in Japan is was $70 for 5 pounds and they'd pick it up in 10 days! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 12, 2003)

Wow!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 12, 2003)

Are you busy...I can come back?


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 12, 2003)

What are you talking about?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 12, 2003)

Short answer syndrome....


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 12, 2003)

Sorry  ...I'm not doing anything else 

Can we do legs for tomorrow?

Did you see the BW post? Any thoughts?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 12, 2003)

It was the first time it was inconsistent (or was it the times?)  So I had to dismiss it!  If you scale says 119 or less in the morning I'll be impressed.....I do like the dropping BF # although it is less than meaningful! 

How is your back?


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 12, 2003)

I haven't been checking in the morning 

My back is the same I guess....don't know if it will ever be 100%


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 12, 2003)

I told you how long it would take.

Why don't you tell me all of the exercises you can't do and won't do...save me some time and face?  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 12, 2003)

I can't do any type of bent over anything....or hyper-extension of my back....so no deads, no swiss ball abs, etc.

And...I was kinda hoping for an easy leg workout? lol....I know that sounds stupid...but I seriously am not looking forward to legs anymore....too damn tired


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 12, 2003)

K..I'm on it!


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 12, 2003)

K....


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 12, 2003)

I think we should book a week in vegas for Sunday May 4....leave right after my show


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 12, 2003)

*1a L/E* 3 sets
*1b Lying L/C* 3 sets

*2 One Legged Leg Press* 3 sets

*3 Hack Squat* 3 sets

*4 Smith Squats, legs forward* 4 sets

*5a L/E * except 2-5-2 tempo ...3 sets
*5b Sitting L/C * 2-5-2 tempo...3 sets


Calves?


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 12, 2003)

Okay....can the one leg press be lighter?

k to calves


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 12, 2003)

Yes..... ussy...j/k

Do you want to do calves? 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 12, 2003)

I said K to calves


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 12, 2003)

Okay....I could eat more


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 12, 2003)

My server is fucked again...10 minutes for this..and I'm getting booted for 20-25 minutes...sorry

Every fucking night...I'm calling them while I'm booted


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 12, 2003)

Okay ....sucks SYS


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 12, 2003)

I expected a calve W/O ...lol

Well...I'm on the old POS after getting knocked of 3 times....

The cable company was full of excuses..they're blaming my modem and the signal to noise ratio, said they just upgrades bandwidth.....so they are replacing my modem on Friday and checking the lines






DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 12, 2003)

You don't have much luck w/ puters 

Sorry...I'm dreaming of a vacation


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 12, 2003)

....and food! lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 12, 2003)

..and sharp diamond shaped calves? 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 12, 2003)

Yeah...that's it...........not!  lol

*sigh*


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 12, 2003)

Well?.......


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 12, 2003)

Well what?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 12, 2003)

You were gonna do calves? 


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 12, 2003)

Are you drinking?


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 12, 2003)

Oh I was? ...ok


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 12, 2003)

Nope...but I will if you want me too 

3 sets seated, 3 sets standing....Okay then


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 12, 2003)

Crap, I'm tired!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Nope...but I will if you want me too
> 
> 3 sets seated, 3 sets standing....Okay then



You must mean 4 sets of one legged DB Standing, toes on platform; with 4 sets of sitting, quad drop last set, failure at each w8? 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 12, 2003)

Yes...that's what I must've meant


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Yes...that's what I must've meant




That's the spirit! roud:


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 12, 2003)

....stop editing my grumpy post  

I know...would have done it today but it's wednesday and they don't work afternoons


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 12, 2003)

Stop grumbling then...it's unacceptable!  I say REP, you say HOW MANY? 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 12, 2003)




----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 12, 2003)

You know that plan to keep you up so you could eat?  Well...is this l8 enough? :losingit: 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 12, 2003)

IF I eat now I'd go over my numbers because I increased M5 numbers to compensate.

Are you saying GN?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_



NO!  I didn't say 5 ...lol..those are kind of tittil8ting....like "You Suck X 5!" 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> IF I eat now I'd go over my numbers because I increased M5 numbers to compensate.
> 
> Are you saying GN?



Don't eat then...I'll have to look when I can move around!


No...I'm just yawning and drooping...I'll hang


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 12, 2003)

Damn straight! Wanted them to be called :eviltongue: but it's too long, lol. :yousuck: would have worked though


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 12, 2003)

Well...I'm gonna go to bed, lol...I just realized it's almost 11:30


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Well...I'm gonna go to bed, lol...I just realized it's almost 11:30




Are you saying GN?


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 12, 2003)

Yes


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 12, 2003)

GNL  


A


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 12, 2003)

lmao!

GNA


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 13, 2003)

GMA 

BW is 120 here.

But today I feel bloated and ....like I've done cardio this week!  ...legs look like shit!!!!!!

Took my measurements for my suit this morning  I have no boobs


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> GMA
> 
> BW is 120 here.
> ...


'

GML  

Yeah...cardio sucks......have we learned that yet?

Want to share the measurements?   (Skinfolds?)

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 13, 2003)

...and you've done cardio twice this week, so you're done...by Friday/Saturday...we should see things..

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 13, 2003)

I still haven't done skin folds  

The only measurements that would interest you would be waist = 26.5 and hip 32.5.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 13, 2003)

I would be interested in thigh, arm, calve, forearm, chest, shoulder girth, and neck...but that is besides the point.

I'm concerned about your waist to hip, would rather see 25/33..even 34...are you sure you know how to use a tape measure?   You don't pull it so tight it cut's into the "natural roundness" of your butt do you? 


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I still haven't done skin folds



I know...and it's a CSH rule


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 13, 2003)

I know how to use a tape measure. That was upper hip, not down where the butt is ...you're not gettin' that one 

My waist would never be 25 

I can't get reliable skinfolds


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I know how to use a tape measure. That was upper hip, not down where the butt is ...you're not gettin' that one



Shit...that's what I have always thought......THAT IS NOT HOW YOU SO IT! 

The truth will set you free 36.5 or more? 


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> 
> 
> I can't get reliable skinfolds



And you work in a fucking gym?  I actually only know 3 people in the whole city  (one became a fireman, the other at the Uni, and one left out of 50 trainers at the gyms) here that are reliable...and still they vary by like 20% 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 13, 2003)

Don't  me...you said hip...not ASS!

My HIP (about an inch below the HIP bone -widest part) is 32.5

My ASS (taken just above the crease of the glute - widest part) is 36.5 ....you think you're so smart


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 13, 2003)

Fuck Yeah I am! 

Well if your ass didn't hang low, it would be in the hip measurement, at THE WIDEST PART!    ...j/k about the hanging part...it looks firm...


DP


brb


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> And you work in a fucking gym?  I actually only know 3 people in the whole city  (one became a fireman, the other at the Uni, and one left out of 50 trainers at the gyms) here that are reliable...and still they vary by like 20%
> 
> 
> DP




Well no...I could get an elite trainer to take 'em...but then I'd have to pay...and let Arielle know where I'm at, lol...which I don't want to do. 

I could get one of the other trainers, of which I am not sure of their abilities.

Or I can get Mel...whom I've taught and is improving, and who's done them from the start....but still  I can never get her in the gym in the morning


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 13, 2003)

You're funny 

Going in the shower...BRB too


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 13, 2003)

Have Mel do em...at least there will be some consistency and sounds like she needs the practice!   Tell her you have some chocolate that you can't eat, but only if she gets there quicky 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 13, 2003)

....I'm sure she works for chocolate


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 13, 2003)

Are you still concerned about my waist/hip..which is actually my ass?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Are you still concerned about my waist/hip..which is actually my ass?



Not ASS much...now I want to shrink your butt!  

Have mmafiter get 6 ice-cubes and a straw 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 13, 2003)

I don't get it 

I'm so hungry


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 13, 2003)

Shrinkage and liposuction? 

Get over it! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 13, 2003)

It's only when i don't have time for veggies that I can't stand it.

How much spinach is too much?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 13, 2003)

5 pounds! 


Anymore than one serving a day for 2 weeks. 


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 13, 2003)

Big serving is OK 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 13, 2003)

Well I eat way more than that


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 13, 2003)

I know...I warned you! 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 13, 2003)

warned me for what? lol ...Nothin' bad's happened yet


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 13, 2003)

I thought you said your totals made it last night with meal 5? 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 13, 2003)

Well....almost made it. If I'd had another meal I would have went over?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 13, 2003)

Only ther P would have...I wish I wasn't trapped on the POS puter...I would have looked! 


Have to go soon...what's the plan?


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 13, 2003)

Um...to eat...no I mean....leaving @ 10....back @ one....back @ 3 to workout  ...evening off  Hardly makes up for the next 6 saturdays though


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> warned me for what? lol ...Nothin' bad's happened yet



Oxalic Acid....the point is to keep something from happening :geez:  Wish you cared as much as I do 

For me..typical Hellday.........err.... I mean Thursday....On when I can 


SYL   Have a good day and W/O 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 13, 2003)

Oh yeah...hell day...try to have a good day  

SYS


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 13, 2003)

Thanks...gone! 



DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 13, 2003)

I think my printer just died  :RIP:


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 13, 2003)

So...I've decided that cardio MACHINES suck....I would still like to be able to do cardio like kickboxing and skipping...and running the stairs when I'm able again.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 13, 2003)

Your done till Saturday...cool your jets!  No Closet cardio...I hope you didn't just do some? 

You can for TC...not for intervals unless there is a spinning class or something!

Have to work now....SYS


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 13, 2003)

Er....but kickboxing, running the stairs, and skipping are all interval work


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 13, 2003)

Only with INTENSITY...K 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 13, 2003)

Well of course  ...that's the whole point!


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 13, 2003)

The unilateral exercises really fucked my back up!


*1a L/E* 90/10, 105/10, 112/10
*1b Lying L/C* 50/10, 60/10, 65/10

*2 One Legged Leg Press* 90/8 x 3

*3 Hack Squat* 110/10, 130/10, 150/10

*4 Smith Squats, legs forward, w8 per side* 35/12, 40/10, 45/10, 55/10

*5a L/E * except 2-5-2 tempo    75/8 x 3
*5b Sitting L/C * 2-5-2 tempo     90/10 x 3


*Standing DB Calf Raise* 40/13, 40/12 x 2 ....could only do 3 sets, my back hurt too fuking much.

*Seated Calf* 70/12 x 3, 70/10 + 45/8 + 45/6 + 45/6


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 13, 2003)

Well...my back is right fucked again   It pinches when I put w8 on the right side :FUCK:


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 13, 2003)

If I have ground beef that has 15g fat per 100g, and I rinse the hell out of it, how much fat do you think I'm losing?


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 13, 2003)

.....and can you give me something to look forward to in terms of diet....like when it might be changing and to what? i.e. zig zag, carbs, etc.


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 13, 2003)

...and can I eat bean sprouts?


----------



## Britney (Mar 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> If I have ground beef that has 15g fat per 100g, and I rinse the hell out of it, how much fat do you think I'm losing?


:curious: My meat is 8g F per 4 ounces and I rinse as well...how do we determine the fat value?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> .....and can you give me something to look forward to in terms of diet....like when it might be changing and to what? i.e. zig zag, carbs, etc.



Hi   you just changed...you asked for carbs..... 

I'd like to go at least nine more days...increasing your cardio next week..then zig zag


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Britney *_
> :curious: My meat is 8g F per 4 ounces and I rinse as well...how do we determine the fat value?



Blot, rinse, drain...count as 3-4 or so? 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> ...and can I eat bean sprouts?



Yes...but show me the carbs first please?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> If I have ground beef that has 15g fat per 100g, and I rinse the hell out of it, how much fat do you think I'm losing?



Bout half? 


Sorry about your back....you said you'd go light?  And it was only L/P...did you keep your hips down? 


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 13, 2003)

What a day....;lol:


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 13, 2003)

Yes...and the standing DB.

carbs are at 5.9 w/ 1.9F for 4 oz.


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 13, 2003)

Yeah me too.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Yeah me too.



Alcohol? Yet? 


Standing claves.....?  It's your SI joint   Nerve impingment!

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Alcohol? Yet?
> 
> 
> ...




WTF is so funny about that? 

I wanted to but I was afraid you'd yell at me.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 13, 2003)

I use  as not funny funny

Stay long enough and tell me how bad it is, convince me we need it?  <---see?


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 13, 2003)

Oh it's bad...not getting into it here, and not doing alcohol...different kind of bad.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 13, 2003)

So...funny coincidence....TG's 15th Anniversary (divorce is on hold)...is 3/19..


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 13, 2003)

That is funny! lol

Thanks for reminding me...I usually forget


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 13, 2003)

Don't forget.....


We have Shoulders later? 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 13, 2003)

I know...I gotta get food first


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 13, 2003)

K....start


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 13, 2003)

K...I'll start 

side lateral
front lateral
rear lateral ....4 sets this time


seated presses against a bench

DB shrugs

Smith upright row

lean aways
bent cable lateral


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 13, 2003)

Give me a minuter please


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 13, 2003)

Sure..take all the minuter's you need


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> K...I'll start
> 
> side lateral
> ...



I like it...worried about the DB shrugs and your back...want to skip this? 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 13, 2003)

Maybe I should do smith shrugs? It's the racking and unracking that hurts, not the actual load while standing upright. I'll see how I feel tomorrow I guess.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Maybe I should do smith shrugs? It's the racking and unracking that hurts, not the actual load while standing upright. I'll see how I feel tomorrow I guess.



Yes..go by how you feel...Smith sound good! 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 13, 2003)

Okay 

I'm going to bed


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 13, 2003)

K

GNL  

Thanks! 

A


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 13, 2003)

GNA


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 14, 2003)

GMA 

Wasn't I supposed to retire this journal? (82 pages) lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 14, 2003)

GML 


We can...it's up to you!


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 14, 2003)

Well...I wanted to keep 'em short so we could find stuff....it's a little late now I guess, lol.

Sleep well?

When do I have to lose cream?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 14, 2003)

Soon...Yes, but it's never enough 

We can store "proposed W/O's" in the CSH until you edit what you did?


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 14, 2003)

No...I ususally find those...it's stuff like links, pics, etc that I'm talking about...don't worry about it


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 14, 2003)

*To tired to be worried*

How's this day look?   (anything new, new veins, new cuts, new cravings...lol)


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 14, 2003)

Um...same 

I don't feel like I've changed at all this week...maybe a tad leaner...in the boobs! but that's it. 

Still have back fat...which I desparately want to get rid of ...everything else is ....the same.

w8 at home 120 in the morning, w8 at work post 1-2 litres of water and 1 meal....123.9.


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 14, 2003)

K...shower...BRB


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 14, 2003)

Ok...sorry...puter freeze, unstoppable disk scan and a starting error...

...I'm sick of this shit!

bbs2


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Um...same
> 
> I don't feel like I've changed at all this week...maybe a tad leaner...in the boobs! but that's it.
> ...



Then the scales are not that far apart?


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 14, 2003)

Aparrently not


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 14, 2003)

I said I was fine w/ it


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 14, 2003)

K...then, just wanted to make sure.....

Do you have any ideas what may prompt a body change in you?  Early on...I mentioned (about 3 journals ago) we might do a M/C-L/F week in the middle of the cut as a reset..do you want to try that? 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 14, 2003)

No! 

I think I'm going to have to do cardio.

My diet's only gonna take me so far.


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 14, 2003)

I could do just shitloads of protein...cause that is what I want right now ....Ok...shitloads of food 

That won't work huh?

How 'bout cardio three times a week. Skipping, kickboxing and one machine cardio?  That will keep my legs out of most of it?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 14, 2003)

We still have a lot of options..

Leah, what I'm seeing with your comments about carbs (when your not craving them)...and sodium...etc...

..is that in you're line of work and day to day, body image has become more important than the goal!

I think you are afraid to look , flat, or bloated for a few days?  Is that correct? 

Fucking get off this cardio thing....I/we know how to use it...and it is coming....you want to blame lack of cardio before you want to blame months of indiscretions 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 14, 2003)

I'm not blaming anything.  I am happy where I am...it's not like I'm pissed of w/ my body or something. I just want to keep moving forward.

I am not afraid to look flat or bloated because of my job...that is ridiculous. I don't _like_ feeling bloated...but it has nothing to do w/ my image at the gym, lol. 

I don't want to do that because I don't think I need it, and I don't think it would help at all.


----------



## jstar (Mar 14, 2003)

Hey Britney,
Those abs look awesome!!! Keep up the good work


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 14, 2003)

K...then we will work on that after you graduate the TP school of Non-Smilie usage! 

I will work on a new program for you, but I don't think you're stalled..we just re-introduced cardio...2 this week, 3 the next...I don't think we have given this enough time 

SYL  


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 14, 2003)

Ok 

SYS


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 14, 2003)

I left you a question


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I left you a question



Ok....2 questions and my next proposed meal plan


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 14, 2003)

I think I'm having a heart attack...I've had shooting pains through my left shoulder since the middle of my workout 

I'm off till Monday  

So that leg workout was very wussy yesterday...no Pain 

Good workout.

*Side Lateral Raise* 15/8, 12.5/10, 12.5/10, 12.5/10
*Front Raise* 12.5/8, 10/10 x 3
*Rear Delt Raise* 10/8, 10/10 x 3

*Smith Shrugs, w8 per side * 45/15, 70/12, 80/12

*Smith Upright Rows, w8 per side* 25/6, 20/8, 15/10

First set was a _little_ too much, lol

*DB lean-aways* 10/8 x 3
*Bent Cable Lat.* 10/8 x 3

held the pads for mel...desperately wanted to do 'em myself


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I think I'm having a heart attack...I've had shooting pains through my left shoulder since the middle of my workout
> 
> I'm off till Monday
> ...



My legs are All Pain...lol

Hey, those shrugs and uprights look good 

Glad you're off...Cardio early tomorrow?  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 14, 2003)

I'm meeting mel at 1...I was going to skip afterwards. Wanted so bad to do kickboxing but she sucks for holding the pad and rob has the dojo tomorrow so he can't


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 14, 2003)

I found it more difficult to shrug on the smith than a BB? Couldn't do as much w8.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 14, 2003)

Can you fix "you're" above please? 

So busy, my ass is toast...and I was just informed that the teen party is tonight, not tomorrow as I thought...silly me, weekend means Saturday to me 

Skip first......save kicking 

(questions answered, only took 2 hours)

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 14, 2003)

Yeah...just read. thanks


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Yeah...just read. thanks



Are you gonna continue w/this smilie rationing or what?  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 14, 2003)

depends............


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 14, 2003)

I'm not doing 2-a-days for FAME


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> depends............



Depends are diapers 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I'm not doing 2-a-days for FAME



...and I'm not letting you starve yourself or lose LBM ...so what'cha wanna do? 

Leah....I think we are "on time".....the/our plan is good! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 14, 2003)

K...lol


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 14, 2003)

Ok...this journal gets retired tonight


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 14, 2003)

Well then a few extra smilies until then couldn't hurt? 

What is the new one gonna be called  "This Suit is Mine?"...

No more Half ASSED? 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 14, 2003)

Yeeeaah...keep thinking


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 14, 2003)

Hey...how 'bout 6 weeks to sugar?


----------



## tigress (Mar 14, 2003)

what happened to kissing sugah goodbye?


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 14, 2003)

Everyone knows there's a major pigout after a comp ...besides, I need _something_ to look forward to after 6 weeks of no coffee/cream


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 14, 2003)

Smilies "R' ASS

Come Grow my ASS

Thingy's

Constant Cravings

Feed Me, I'm always Hungry


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Hey...how 'bout 6 weeks to sugar?



How about "No U-Turns!"


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by tigress *_
> what happened to kissing sugah goodbye?



I can coach/train her, help her look good, but I can't rid her of the SPF gene! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 14, 2003)

I like no U turns! LOL


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 14, 2003)

But that's not very motivating


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 14, 2003)

My numbers are going to be a bit high today ...cause I nibbled an extra oz of chicken (  ) and my first meal had an extra 5 g of fat (  )


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Everyone knows there's a major pigout after a comp ...besides, I need _something_ to look forward to after 6 weeks of no coffee/cream



Yeah...or you could look forward to Muscle Maina....that is after ONE PIGGY ...err PIGOUT...D: 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 14, 2003)

And counting the oil on my salad is annoying and fuking up all my meals


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> My numbers are going to be a bit high today ...cause I nibbled an extra oz of chicken (  ) and my first meal had an extra 5 g of fat (  )



I/we can live w/that!  


I think my apple gave me gas 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Yeah...or you could look forward to Muscle Maina....that is after ONE PIGGY ...err PIGOUT...D:
> 
> 
> DP




...I suppose you will be on me like crazy...making sure I don't lose it like last time


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 14, 2003)

Your apple huh? lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> And counting the oil on my salad is annoying and fuking up all my meals



Do you have anything positive to say...I'm kind of moody here.....A L/C distributor, held up a big order of mine for a week and kept telling me that my CC was bad, when they were running the wrong number, I won't have it till Tuesday...and I've been on the Radio (took a L/C feast there this morning) for the last 2 days telling everyone about the new products...

To shut me up and appease me, they are throwing in 3 cases of L/C Marshmellows 


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> ...I suppose you will be on me like crazy...making sure I don't lose it like last time



Yep!  

FAME is mIne!


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Do you have anything positive to say
> 
> DP




Yes


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 14, 2003)

I bet if I stopped putting olives on my salad I'd be a lot harder :huh:


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> you can still eat out...
> 
> So you're serious now huh?   I like
> ...



I like that you like!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Yes




Wow, Somehow...I'm in a totally awesome mood now!   I feel like I won the Lottery!


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 14, 2003)

lmao!


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 14, 2003)

So...was my meal plan okay? Do you think it may have worked?...maybe at a later stage in my cut?


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 14, 2003)

Shopping again....


----------



## Britney (Mar 14, 2003)

I like the sheer angled cut But I am not crazy bout the hanging bead thingys Just MHO...


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> So...was my meal plan okay? Do you think it may have worked?...maybe at a later stage in my cut?



Definately..is/it was good No Cream  though!

If you want to do  the ZZ first, we can do your  plan  next...even though I was gonna give you 5 meals at those calories/macros...we can alternate your 6/5 plan for the first 7-14 days


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I bet if I stopped putting olives on my salad I'd be a lot harder :huh:



Are you the one who said L/S tuna at 250 mgs was a lot? 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Definately..is/it was good No Cream  though!
> 
> If you want to do  the ZZ first, we can do your  plan  next...even though I was gonna give you 5 meals at those calories/macros...we can alternate your 6/5 plan for the first 7-14 days




Okay!


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Britney *_
> I like the sheer angled cut But I am not crazy bout the hanging bead thingys Just MHO...




I like the hanging bead thingys...'cept only w/ the neck thingy too...w/o it, it would look stupid.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 14, 2003)

Too Foo Foo! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Too Foo Foo!
> 
> DP




For me...or for the show?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 14, 2003)

Both.....is there a Black/Blue skin tight tube type dress?  One that shows back and shoulders?  


Is the site freakin?


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 14, 2003)

Site's freaking!

No way...I could pull that off NO problem!  And definitely not for the show either...according to what "the winner's" wear.

Skin tight tube dress....don't think so!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 14, 2003)

Cable company said I had a bad splitter..and didn't replace my modem! 

DP

That didn't make sense


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 14, 2003)

Well that's stupid! lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 14, 2003)

Before you confirmed that the site is freaking...I had the phone in my hand...lol


I have an Idea....You take your CSH Jouranal and copy it with your new name..and we start of in the the copy 


What did you chose :  "Chocolate and Cheesecake here?"

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> 
> 
> I have an Idea....You take your CSH Jouranal and copy it with your new name..and we start of in the the copy
> ...




eh? lol


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 14, 2003)

My fucking house is freezing!!!! GGGGGRRRR


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> My fucking house is freezing!!!! GGGGGRRRR



Do you have Heat?


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 14, 2003)

I have heat...and a fire...and I'm still freezing!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> eh? lol



The new journal...let's call it NO DETOURS OR U-TURNS TO FAME

You take the Read only CSH....copy and move it (Leave the oringinal closed daily), rename it, and we start in something that looks good, and then fuck it up! 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I have heat...and a fire...and I'm still freezing!



Is this like a Pre-tea Request? 


Do it...1 tsp  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 14, 2003)

Yeah...ok...I'll do all that...except for copying and pasting all the shit


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Is this like a Pre-tea Request?
> 
> 
> ...




have you seen my meals? lol

I've had cream twice today....although it only adds up to HALF what I normally have because I had tea instead of coffee


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Yeah...ok...I'll do all that...except for copying and pasting all the shit



Can't you use your mod superpowers? 


DPMove / Copy Thread 
Logged in user: Dr. Pain [logout] 
Transfer Thread To This Forum:  Please select one: (no posting)-- AnnouncementsPro Personal Cyber Training-- Online Personal TrainingBodyBuilding & Fitness (no posting)-- Training---- Competition Arena-- Diet & Nutrition---- Healthy Recipes-- Supplements---- Anabolic SteroidsGeneral Interests (no posting)-- Open Chat---- Sexual Health-- Sports-- Picture Gallery---- Member's Pics---- Adult AreaOther (no posting)-- Online Diaries---- The CUT Starts Here-- Suggestion Box-- Moderator's Corner 
Move / Copy method  Move thread
 Move thread and leave redirect in previous forum
*Copy thread to destination forum *

 Send PM to original author


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 14, 2003)

Why would I? What's the point of copying it over?

And no...I couldn't, lol.


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 14, 2003)

Okay...don't do that


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 14, 2003)

BYE BYE JOURNAL! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 14, 2003)

You're not funny!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 14, 2003)

Back in yak!


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 14, 2003)

You think the new one's not gonna have yak? lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 14, 2003)

Yeah, but it's new...feels weird 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 14, 2003)

Well...I think we already fuked it up so you should be good now


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 14, 2003)

Yeah.......so I was looking for Insulin Index to E-mail a customer...one of your Journal came up in the search and I said OH SHIT!   I'll never find it in there! ...lol 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 14, 2003)

That's why I like to keep 'em short


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 14, 2003)

This btw is not short! lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 14, 2003)

Define short...lol


OK, close this thing! 

DP signing out!


----------

